# Identify This Mulberry



## chuggie

I saw this bag in the July 2008 issue of Harper's Bazaar, but they don't mention the style and I couldn't readily identify it from the Mulberry website.  

Anyway, I'm sure that someone here can help, but I've been hesitant to post in case this was a no-brainer.  I've decided that I don't mind looking clueless, so here's the pic.  TIA!!


----------



## watchthestars

That looks like a Maggie, though a bit smaller than the ones we've seen so far.  It's a new style for AW 2008 that isn't on the Mulberry site yet.


----------



## chuggie

^^Thank you so much!!  Also, the magazine states that the bag retails for $995.


----------



## mulberry london

Hello!

That would be the East-West Maggie! 

Love, 
Mulberry


----------



## Faithful

I just love this colour


----------



## ditab

There's a picture of Fearne Cotton with this bag in green in the Celebrity thread.  Oh my, it's gorgeous   I think I prefer it to the regular Maggie and can't wait to try it out IRL.


----------



## RascalCat

stunning colour, and stunning bag!


----------



## chuggie

mulberry london said:


> Hello!
> 
> That would be the East-West Maggie!
> 
> Love,
> Mulberry



Thanks for checking in.  The color is really pretty.  Any idea when the bag will be available?


----------



## tiffanystar

I saw a few in Fenwicks in Windsor last week. They are stunning and the east-west was fab. I want to be brave and get a really colourful bag soon.


----------



## mulberry london

Hi - 

I know that the London stores and the website will be launching the first group of the new collection this week. I know that there are East-West Maggies in this group, but I am not positive about the colours. 

In addition to fucshia, there is a vibrant green and a creamy off-white in the same leather. There is also a black polished goatskin which is divine.

Have you guys seem the Maggie clutches? Love them. 

Love,
Mulberry









chuggie said:


> Thanks for checking in. The color is really pretty. Any idea when the bag will be available?


----------



## Flossie

^^^ can you give us a preview of the next seasons bags ? Or a link ??


----------



## hulahoop

OOOh I like the clutch!  Dont get out enough now to justify it though!


----------



## RascalCat

^^ gorgeous clutch.. black polished goatskin! wow... (no stop it, cant am on sofa!)


----------



## tiffanystar

mulberry london said:


> Hi -
> 
> I know that the London stores and the website will be launching the first group of the new collection this week. I know that there are East-West Maggies in this group, but I am not positive about the colours.
> 
> In addition to fucshia, there is a vibrant green and a creamy off-white in the same leather. There is also a black polished goatskin which is divine.
> 
> Have you guys seem the Maggie clutches? Love them.
> 
> Love,
> Mulberry


Crumbs


----------



## lemoncat

hello

extreme newbie here, been reading a while but only just got round to registering. you lot have saved me from a fair few ebay fake mistakes - thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=260255170706&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=016

hoping somebody will be able to identify this lovely bag, sold recently by mulberrymad. I absolutely fell in love with it, too bad it had already sold , but I'm hoping I might be able to track one down somewhere. Ive tried googling and searching through here, but since I've no idea what the name of it is, google isn't much help really and there seem to be no others on ebay. I'm assuming it's not fake, mulberrymad is a name I've seen recommended on here a few times, so does anyone have any idea what the name of the bag is?

if it's an older design I know it's going to be less likely that I'll be able to find one but at least I'll know what I'm actually looking for!

thanks everyone :o)


----------



## hulahoop

Its lovely, but not a style I have ever seen before!  Def genuine though so dont worry!  Hopefully someone else will be able to id it soon!


----------



## hulahoop

welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## eviemarie

Wheres Mulberrymad? If you ask her what it is called i am sure she will reply.

Is this your first mulberry?


----------



## rachiem

Don't know either but it's a cute one!! Well done....


----------



## lemoncat

thanks! Im rapidly becoming frighteningly addicted though, loving that I'm finally amongst like minded bag addicts lol


----------



## lemoncat

ooh sorry, got distracted and more posts appeared while I was away

sadly I'm not the proud owner of a mulberry yet, haven't had the cash recently. I do have a fendi spy, and an LV somethingorother that annoyingly turned out to be fake, cant use it and can't sell it but can't bear to bin it lol

showing my newbieness here, didn't realise mulberrymad was a member! ooh


----------



## mulberrymania

Hi , it was sample , but nobody in Mulberry( that I know ) could name it  . It was given to certain people they wore it / used it to see it how it went and looked worn . Goodness hope that makes sense .  It never went into general production so was a one off . This is what I have gathered , not written in stone . Well a couple came out in different colours , the other was a green combi , sorry !


----------



## mulberrymania

lemoncat said:


> ooh sorry, got distracted and more posts appeared while I was away
> 
> sadly I'm not the proud owner of a mulberry yet, haven't had the cash recently. I do have a fendi spy and LV somethingorother that annoyingly turned out to be fake, cant use it and can't sell it but can't bear to bin it lol
> 
> showing my newbieness here, didn't realise mulberrymad was a member! ooh


 
I mainly lurked until recently !:shame:


----------



## lemoncat

mulberrymania said:


> Hi , it was sample , but nobody in Mulberry( that I know ) could name it  . It was given to certain people they wore it / used it to see it how it went and looked worn . Goodness hope that makes sense .  It never went into general production so was a one off . This is what I have gathered , not written in stone . Well a couple came out in different colours , the other was a green combi , sorry !


hi mulberrymania! thanks for that. whoever got it was a lucky thing then! aww shame, nevermind. I'll just have to set my heart on something else then, and start saving.....an east west bayswater is looking quite tempting right now....


----------



## bagnificent

I have seen a MUlberry patent bag before that is patent leather and is a messenger bag. It has a buckle like a Roxy - can anyone tell me the name of it to help with finding one?


----------



## looby loo

Sorry can't help but am intrigued!


----------



## mulberrymania

need a photo please ? if poss


----------



## bagnificent

Friend of a friend had sent me this photo - does this help?


----------



## 2.go.2

Hi, Bicester have a red and a black one in stock, I think it was £150.00.

They are really sweet!


----------



## ditab

Is that the patent Roxanne pouch?  It's vinyl, not leather I think.  They were on the website this summer


----------



## clooneyismine

a vinyl roxanne pouch is exactly what it is and there were loads at the mothershop at the end of August.
I am off to Bicester on Saturday so will see if any there


----------



## bagnificent

Thanks so much for all your help. will let you know how I get on


----------



## alinambarrie

Hello, I have just bought a gorgeous anda bit shabby Mulberry bag from Ebay. I am in no doubt that it's real, I just want to know a bit more about it really. It needs a bit of repair to the front lock and strap, so I think I will send it to rehab for a bit of TLC. Any ideas about dating it, so design name would be good.

Many thanks
Ali


----------



## alycat

Hi Ali, welcome to the forum!

Sorry but I don't recognise this one at all, hopefully one of our vintage experts will be able to help.....


----------



## jonnyme

hi there I bought a mulberry and like to know if its real or reproduction fake

i don't mind if its fake  -but i need to know 

so:
Zip on top
press studs very flat with imprint TMOuk patent 2063343
all hardware has the tree imprinted  
all hardware looks brass like
all stitching very good  qualty
inside is light tan faux leather look material
 outside good looking leather
 inside a print on the inside pocket the tree and mulberry

a key in a leaher pouche impressed with tree 
a lock
but no disc 
but this back is maybe a it older before they introduced disc and serial numbers 
the stile is more old fashion 
very good quality trhoughout
check out he pics 
any advice welcome


----------



## bagcrazy123

I do not think that this is an authentic Mulberry. Sorry.


----------



## Snowshoe

I dont like the look of it sorry


----------



## olga1974

Ladies, can you please help me with this one? I thought I'd knew them all, but have never seen this beauty before.


----------



## hulahoop

Oh dear, what was this one called, the name escapes me, it wasnt Hoxton was it?


----------



## alycat

Hmm, could be Hula, although I just tried to google it and came up with a bunch of fake sites. Oh and an old tpf thread, but no pics 

Was there an 'Oxford' around at the same time too, same leather? I'll see what google throws up for that one as well....


----------



## hulahoop

It could be the oxford, couldnt it?  Google is not helping, so inconvenient!


----------



## ditab

It's the Fleet - was on my wishlist for a while 

It was out at the same time as the Hoxton and Oxford.


----------



## alycat

Ha! Google is so not helping. In fact I'm even more confused now. Hopefully one of our experts will be along soon 

Ooo Dita, you beat me to it! Phew. Welcome oh expert one, and thanks. Glad you put us out of our misery!!


----------



## olga1974

You girls rock! 

Thank you so much .. it's the Fleet indeed .. thumbs up for this one?


----------



## hulahoop

OOh Dita to the rescue, well done! That would have bugged me something crazy, not knowing!


----------



## ditab

I really liked it and thought it would make a good work bag.  It was never reduced by enough for me to pounce, though, and by the time it got to the outlets, I'd moved on 

You need to be happy with the nappa leather - it's very, very, very delicate and scratches really easily.  The scratches do rub out but if that sort of thing would bother you, steer clear.  The black probably wouldn't have any issues with staining but the coffee bags can get very marked.

On the plus side, the leather is so soft and buttery. And really lightweight.  So there are pros and cons.

I'm not sure if any/many were ever bought by tPFers   I seem to recall somebody might have bought one for their mum once, or perhaps I'm making that up


----------



## keeledover

ditab said:


> I seem to recall somebody might have bought one for their mum once, or perhaps I'm making that up


 

almost, Dita! I bought my mum an Araline in the same leather, and she liked it so much she bought the Fleet from York outlet in the same colour!

I agree, it is beautifully soft leather (assuming the black is the same), and you cannot be too precious about it as itmarks easily, but IMO this is no great loss and adds chatacter


----------



## olga1974

Hhhmmm .. not sure what to do .. to go for it or not, but thanks for your help.


----------



## ClaireL

Hi girls,

This Mulberry (see attached) has been on Ann's Fabulous Finds for a while. It's a style I've never seen before or since - it doesn't seem to be in the photo reference thread.

Can anyone tell me anything about it?


----------



## bagbear

I'm fairly sure it is called Ramona. I have seen them in gunmetal at Bicester last year.


----------



## palachan

Hi ladies!

I was randomly browsing Yahoo Japan (sort of japanese ebay) and saw this little bag listed as a Mulberry.
I'm not familiar with the style at all, what about you?


----------



## Jenova

I don't know but it is very pretty.


----------



## quinta

I wonder if anyone can identify this Mulberry for me.http://photobucket.com/quinta_2009 I have owned it for a few years now - I bought it in Bicester - at the old shop - and it is obviously an early version Hobo . Its olive green- the photo does not do justice to the colour or the quality of the leather, which i think is Darwin. The bag is lined with black grosgrain/ silk and the silver hardware and plaited handle are lovely. It is also very easy to carry. Round about the time i bought it I saw someone with the same bag in a light brown / caramel colour.  Sorry to be so vague but I'd love to know what the bag was called.  I don't think it can have been very popular - I have not seen any references on this site.


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Ooooh it's lovely, sorry I can't help with a name, but I like it a lot, gorgeous colour!


----------



## klp0213

quinta, that is a gorgeous bag!  The leather looks amazing and substantial and I love the silver hardware.  Can't help with a name though, sorry!


----------



## quinta

Am glad to know you like the look of this bag, ladies, since the pictures certainly don't do justice to colour or leather quality. I receive more compliments than with my Roxy or Bays and wonder why the design did not "take off".  Perhaps the current range of hobo bags ( which are definitely softer and slouchier and brighter) will do better. It will  be interesting to see.


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Is it something like the Sara Hobo?

Im not sure the Sara is right but Im certain its a short/simple type of girls name.

I do remember these in the old Bicester store, I remember James restocking one day and having about 8 around his neck & shoulders!

Ells xx


----------



## vicky

Can't help with the name either, but I must say that this is a lovely hobo - the khaki colour looks really good with silver hw and it looks so nice and easy to wear!


----------



## quinta

First, I hope I'm not duplicating this post because i just "lost" one i typed.   thank you for all the coments. Yes, the name could well be something like Sara. I wish Mulberry had an online archive to check! The bag is certainly easy to wear - i just returned from a day's shopping and no shoulder ache at all even though the leather and hardware are quite heavy. The colour is a rich olive green and appropriately autumnal. I'm afraid the photobucket picturtes are going to disappear soon because i had to cancel the account.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Well if Mulberry Ellie doesn't know there is no hope!!


----------



## quinta

I guess Mulberry ellie IS the on-line archive!!


----------



## nat_79

Spotted this cute Mulberry in todays Style magazine, does anyone know the name? Have never been keen on the new Mulberries with the huge brass 'tree' but the Darias are growing on me and I love the shape of this bag. Any ideas..........


----------



## hulahoop

Is it the daria shopper/tote?


----------



## charliefarlie

Looks like the Daria Tote Nat


----------



## nat_79

Is this an older style? I feel completely out of the Mulberry loop not knowing what it is lol!!!!


----------



## nat_79

Can't believe I am lusting after another discontinued bag! Does anyone know what leathers this bag came in? TIA


----------



## tireebabe

Try calling the outlets.


----------



## lovemymulberry

it was in the winter sale this year in store - i saw one in fenwicks tun wells in choc or black back in jan...


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

I have the mouse grey in soft spongy leather. It came in patent orange, emerald & rouge noir too.


----------



## nat_79

Thanks ladies for your help! Have called the York and Cheshire Oaks outlets, they have had them in but they flew out. Really want one now too!


----------



## tortoiseperson

I've had these two small Mulberries for years, both of them are undoubtedly genuine as I bought them from St Christopher's Place, in the sales.  However I've no idea what they are called - and until I joined TPF last week, I hadn't even thought about it, and certainly didn't care.

Now, I would like to know!

If anyone has any ideas, I'd be really grateful 

They both measure about 11"/28cm across the top from east to west. 

First one is in chocolate Scotchgrain with leather trim, silver hardware and detachable leather shoulderstrap.







Inside: the tree on the zip pull is plain silver, any colour is a reflection not enamelling.  Lined in darkest brown/black self-coloured tree patterned jacquard fabric.  One longer inside zipped pocket, one smaller open pocket on other side.






Does anyone know what the P stamped on the inside label means? I've never noticed it before.


----------



## tortoiseperson

The second is in black Congo stamped leather  with bronze hardware.  I have used this such a lot over the years! great for going out to dinner when I don't need to transport all the junk that I normally carry round during the day (sunglasses/umbrella - or both, as this is England! - Filofax etc).






Lining is black jacquard with maroon tree pattern.  I see this one also has the mysterious *P* stamped inside.  The inside zipped pocket is a little smaller than in the Scotchgrain bag and it too has an open inner pocket on the opposite side.


----------



## Indiana

Tortoise, I think that the second one is an Adena - it looks lovely!  Can't help with the first one though...


----------



## marmyte

I have no idea what they are, but they're lovely!


----------



## kaybeeboyle

Are they both the same size? I'm thinking they are *both* Adenas ,as Indiana says....really cute.


----------



## tortoiseperson

Indiana said:


> Tortoise, I think that the second one is an Adena - it looks lovely!  Can't help with the first one though...






			
				marmyte said:
			
		

> I have no idea what they are, but they're lovely!






			
				kaybeeboyle said:
			
		

> Are they both the same size? I'm thinking they are *both* Adenas ,as Indiana says....really cute.



Thank you!

They are pretty much the same size as you can see from this side by side pic.







The side view is a bit different though, the Scotchgrain one the bottom is sort of tapered into the sides and the Congo leather one has studs on the bottom. Just added another pic showing this.


----------



## Lady Farquar

I'm not being of any help I'm afraid, just wanted to say they're both equally lovely!!


----------



## tortoiseperson

Thank you Lady F!

Looking at the label of the black one, with my  glasses on, the stamped letter is not a *P*, it's an* R*.  Does anyone know what these letters mean?


----------



## Indiana

I think, on the older bags, it's the initial of the craftsperson who finished the bag... but I won't be offended if someone says I'm wrong!


----------



## Slowhand

I can't help I'm afraid - but I love the congo one.
We need Ellie or MM .........


----------



## thelittlestar

Indiana said:


> I think, on the older bags, it's the initial of the craftsperson who finished the bag... but I won't be offended if someone says I'm wrong!


 
Yes I believe that is true. My 2004 Roxanne has a letter stamped on her tag.

Lovely bags!


----------



## tortoiseperson

thelittlestar said:


> Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think, on the older bags, it's the initial of the craftsperson who finished the bag... but I won't be offended if someone says I'm wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I believe that is true. My 2004 Roxanne has a letter stamped on her tag.
> 
> Lovely bags!
Click to expand...

Thank you - that's good to know, I'd heard that O was sometimes stamped for Outlet, and seeing as these were from the sales, I thought R might have been for Reject and P for ... ???! craftspersons' initials sound much more desirable!


----------



## MESSY

i have no idea sorry, but just wanted to say both are lovely..


----------



## alycat

Great bags, loving the congo beauty especially.

Hopefully one of our experts will be along in a bit to identify them


----------



## JazzyJay

The first one is a capris, the second is already correctly identified as an adena.


----------



## mssw157

Lovely bags, particularly the Adena looks very lush!


----------



## Lakrits

Both look lovely !


----------



## tortoiseperson

JazzyJay said:


> The first one is a capris, the second is already correctly identified as an adena.



Thank you!

They are very useful little bags when a Bays is too unwieldy, the Scotchgrain one comes out if it's pouring with rain.

_I've just noticed a black Congo Adena while browsing eBay__- if anybody's wondering,__ it's NOT mine (theirs has silver hardware anyway)._


----------



## Cazalulah

Hey all! A little big of a vague description coming here but ive seen a few girls around with the most amazing oak mulberry and i want it! Just cant figure out the name of it!I think its a few seasons old now.

Basically its the darwin oak leather, and a tote bag thats a4 stylee standing upright, so a rectangular shape which looks quite sturdy and boxy and there are two small brown pockets in each bottom right hand corner on the outside with straps and gorgeous brass buckles. 
I think there may be a small strap over the top of the bag to close it too- but it doesnt seem to be the oak roxanne tote as the strap is way too long on that one and there are 'stripes' up the bag on that one.

And there are just normal thick leather shoulder straps with i think a couple of mulberry studs maybe? im not sure if the bags got the mulberry plaque on the side or not :s im thinking not....

It is just really simple and lovely! 
If anyone has any idea which mulberry bag it is i would love to hear from u!
Thanks!!


----------



## TheaBerry

Hi and welcome!

A wild guess here, but could it be the Annie?
Try to do a quick browse in the Catwalk thread, perhaps you recognize it?
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-mulberry-catwalk-219505.html


----------



## tiggernic

Could it be the bigger sister to roxy, the rosemary?


----------



## tiggernic

And definitely not the roxy tote?


----------



## tiggernic

last guess for u cazalulah, the elgin?

Hope u track it down.


----------



## Cazalulah

Hi and thanks for all the suggestions/links! I had a look throught the mulberry catwalk and couldnt see it anywhere!
Its not the annie as its more boxy than that, and not the rosemary which is too studded. 
And not the a4 roxy which is too stripy arrh! 

But thankyou for the all the suggestions!

It has the exact shape of the elgin, but instead with the two pockets of the roxy tote & rosemary
I saw one called the leah tote which its like but not with the drawsring and slouchy! Its like an elgin version of that lol!

that must be very confusing for you all!
Any more suggestions very welcome but i think ive got a tough one on my hands here!!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Hmmm my guesses were going to be roxy a4 tote or leah....but now I'm stumped   I will keep thinking!


----------



## ruusu

Bags I can think of that slightly resemble your description besides the ones already said.. (which would've been my guesses too) Hmmh the joni is too soft and not the jacquetta because of the pockets?


----------



## tiggernic

The only other ones I could think of with 2 front pockets are the blenheim and the keira... neither of which are shape cazalulah describes


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

the bags that popped to mind first were roxy and rosemary!

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...-post-photos-of-your-roxanne-here-584119.html

or you could try browsing the bags in the reference library!


----------



## Vain Jane

Are you certain its Mulberry?
http://www.handbaghirehq.co.uk/eMerchantPro/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=&idproduct=162 another pic


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

The pockets are on the outside? Was thinking an Effie but it isn't THAT tall .... ?!


----------



## chocolate oak

Could it be Dahlia?

http://www.julesb.co.uk/womenswear-2/handbags-26/mulberry-dahlia-hobo-99639-12771_medium.jpg

Edit - no it couldn't  No buckles...


----------



## JazzyJay

A gerlinda?


----------



## Vain Jane

JazzyJay said:


> A gerlinda?


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTH-MULBERRY...E-ANTIQUE-GLACE-/220658512962?pt=Women_s_Bags
Pretty bag........


----------



## redspark

Alexa hobo?


----------



## ajiu81

image4.club.sohu.com/pic/5a/0e/4b87b8bf7218dc51a9049bfd87210e5a.jpg
I love the color, can anyone tell me which Mulberry it is? Thanks a lot


----------



## ajiu81

I don't know how to put on iamge here,  here's the link http://www.stylebistro.com/lookbook/Blake+Lively/dhnj6Lszt8l

www4.pictures.zimbio.com/pp/Blake+Lively+Dress+Shorts+DsqbuvlWzzds.jpg


----------



## Fixxxer

It's the new Leah, you can find her online.


----------



## TheaBerry

It's the new Leah tote! 
It's in the coming soon section on Mulberry.com


----------



## Brookles

Here it is

http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c5796/5256/category/

You can also get a mesenger in this colour, or this style in black or camel!


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

its beautiful, isn't it!


----------



## Vain Jane

Has a look of Emmy...gorgeous. Just had a peek at Mulberry.com.....the prices are getting out of hand. Had a look at Edna..£850!!!!! and shes not that big


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

^ the prices are begining to go  but they aren't as bad as some designers (yet!)


----------



## ajiu81

Thanks a lot, girls~~ It's definitely going to my wishlist.


----------



## hew105

Copuld anyone help me identify the following bags - I know the 2nd is a Ledbury, but was wondering what the design was called.
Thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

The first is a gerlinda, in what looks like antique glace; the second is a tassel ledbury in coconut matt glove.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Jazzy you are amazing - you should write a ref book!!


----------



## hew105

Thanks Jazzy - you're just like wikipedia!


----------



## marmyte

I've been really lucky again!  The person who rehomed a chocolate Phoebe with me a couple of months ago has donated another Mulberry to my collection!

It's really cute, but I'd love to know her name, anybody know what this is?  Sorry the pics aren't the best, I've only got my phone to hand.

It's a small oak shoulder/clutch bag - no internal pocket (though does have a round fob with serial number and Mulberry label, plus a made in China label) and it's lined with the Mulberry printed fabric.

Any help gratefully appreciated!


----------



## Indiana

I think it's a Zinia, Marmyte.  Love the rich oak colour - congrats!


----------



## marmyte

Thank you!  Google images agrees that she is a Zinia.


----------



## tortoiseperson

Lucky you, Marmyte - she's very chic!


----------



## Lakrits

Yes as said above, it's a Zinia. A lovely bag !


----------



## marmyte

thanks lakrits!  it's a shame you can't all smell her: I know there are a few bag-sniffers and she smells divine.


----------



## Mululuberry

Can anyone help me identify this bag? Apologies for the rubbish photo courtesy of my blackberry - can post more from home if necessary....

Thanks!


----------



## annaswe

Sorry can't help but I'm pretty sure I've seen it in someones photo gallery...


----------



## ditzyfordaria

Looks an awful like an Oak Hanover, no?

My reference point belongs to cmaec's photo album and specifically this photo: http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=5736&pictureid=64591

When googling the Hanover, however, it brings up photos of another (though similar looking) bag; so I could be very wrong.


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi - hopefully JazzyJay will come along to help; her knowledge is substantial and I'm sure she'll know!


----------



## JazzyJay

It looks like it may be a Soho.


----------



## Mululuberry

JazzyJay said:


> It looks like it may be a Soho.


 
Hmmm, looks more like a Soho but here are some more piccies!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Was about to say it looked like a Soho then I saw that Jazzy had answered 

I had a pink Soho ... front left on the family pic & one pic on it's own ...


----------



## Mululuberry

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Was about to say it looked like a Soho then I saw that Jazzy had answered
> 
> I had a pink Soho ... front left on the family pic & one pic on it's own ...


 

Thank you!  Soho it is!


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Little brother of the Bloomsbury - nice range, was not in production long!


----------



## Mululuberry

Mulberry Ellie said:


> Little brother of the Bloomsbury - nice range, was not in production long!


 

And a total bargain - I got the bag on ebay for about £50 as it was damaged - the owner had spilled drink on it!!!!   I got a load of stuff from the Furniture Clinic and restored it pretty well but you can see still see some of the marks on the bottom.  I'm sure these will blend in once the bag ages and the patina darkens so I'm really chuffed - apart from that it's immaculate!  A great addition to my ever expanding Oak family - will post some pics in the gallery when I can!


----------



## elvisfan4life

congrats what a super bargain!!


----------



## Anne in Sweden

A friend of mine has found the photos, but no other information. None of them are current, of course, but I'd love to find out what they're called so I can help her find them on eBay. 

The first: http://images.tradera.com/318/105781318_1.jpg

The second: http://blacknwhite.dk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/mulberry-taske-hænger1.JPG


----------



## Lakrits

The style is called Barnaby. Although the first one looks a little odd.

It's a lovely roomy unisex messenger. I think I saw them not too long ago in Mulberry NK Stockholm. Good luck finding one !


----------



## TheaBerry

Hi Anne! 
Might be just be, but what's the difference between the first and the second bag?

Looks like a Barnaby (which is current), and can be seen on Mulberry.com


----------



## Anne in Sweden

Oh excellent, thank you! My friend said she had looked at Mulberry's site but probably not very well  I know I've seen a few of these at Blocket lately, too. Great!


----------



## TheaBerry

Choose men's bags - messenger bags - scroll to the end =)

And remember to have them authenticated on here before buying preloved!


----------



## Anne in Sweden

I'll just direct her to the store - since they're still sold, that'll be easier! Thank you SO much for your help


----------



## bluecat_00

I agree that the second is definitely Barnaby (my DH has one). I suspect the first is a barnaby looky likey.


----------



## Fixxxer

My boyfriend has one and it is, as the others have said, a Barnaby.
I am actually thinking about stealing it from him...


----------



## iluvmybags

I saw this Mulberry bag in this week's issue of OK magazine, but it doesn't give a name - it just says "Patent Bag, $995, Mulberry"

Does anyone know the proper name of this bag?
Is it only available in patent leather or does it come in regular (matte) leather as well?

I looked up in the Reference section, but didn't see anything that looked like this


----------



## kaybeeboyle

I think its a Neely.


----------



## tortoiseperson

Yes it's the Neely, only available in that Spongy Patent leather finish at the moment, in the Tomato, Nude and Steel colours.


----------



## ditzyfordaria

The Nude Neely is still on my list of "stunning and so* not* practical for me" bags. Everytime I see it I do a little swoon. So gorgeous.


----------



## geeky_economist

I love the Neely style, wish I was crazier about the spongy patent.  It's a pretty bag!


----------



## fongchau

It's sold out now


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

i still want one...


----------



## elvisfan4life

agree- could cope with the bag design but not in this leather- maybe next season


----------



## iluvmybags

thank you for the info!
I did a search for the Neely and agree with what most of you have already said - love the shape and style of the bag, but not really a fan of patent leather (and it's an unusually textured patent leather).  It's too bad they didn't do this in the regular matte/glove leather like the Bayswater.  That would be an amazing bag!


----------



## Cacau

Dear gals,

I'm desperately trying to identify this Mulberry bag I bought on Ebay. I was told it could be a Soho, however the handles and closure are different than the Sohos I saw on the library.

Can anyone help?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....OTP2JVQ%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Many many tks


----------



## kvamkvam

-


----------



## kvamkvam

hi

it looks like a mulberry soho to me!


----------



## Cacau

kvamkvam said:


> hi
> 
> it looks like a mulberry soho to me!



Thanks for your reply. However, the handles are different (the pics of Sohos I saw are detachable) and the postman's lock is covered in leather in the middle...

Anyone else would please have a go?

Tks


----------



## Linnea

It is a Soho. I had the same bag in white. It is just the newer style with a slightly different look and postman's lock.


----------



## Cacau

Thank you, Linnea, I was a bit worried I would be in Mulberry limbo forever...


----------



## metalic glove

Its a Soho -I also had this bag in white and the smaller one in antique gold. I think this one is Mushroom. Beautiful bag, and at a bargain price! well done Cacau!


----------



## Cacau

Thank you, Metalic Glove! I just got very suspicious since so many details were different to the Sohos I saw in the tPF library, and that is to say I didn't find many.

I think the one I have is the smallest, I think it is about the size of the Mitzy messenger?!

You're spot on about the price though, a bargain!

I'm glad now, I really needed that reassurance even though the seller was great throughout 

How come you didn't post pics of yours???

C


----------



## metalic glove

> Thank you, Metalic Glove! I just got very suspicious since so many details were different to the Sohos I saw in the tPF library, and that is to say I didn't find many.
> 
> I think the one I have is the smallest, I think it is about the size of the Mitzy messenger?!
> 
> You're spot on about the price though, a bargain!
> 
> I'm glad now, I really needed that reassurance even though the seller was great throughout
> 
> How come you didn't post pics of yours???



I have re-homed mine! I loved the shape of both of them, the tumbled leather is virtually bomb-proof and they are really light when empty, making them great bags as they are very roomy. But, I moved them on to make way for other bags. Often find myself wistful when I see them for sale on ebay!! Bicester did have NVT versions last year in black and oak aswell, and I think a black one was on ebay recently. However, the colour range of the tumbled leather soho's was quite limited -chocolate and gold in the winter season (08) and white, coral and rose in the summer season. Later on they did have straw, mushroom and a mauve colour. Now if they had had a silver one, I  would have retained that!!!

The chocolate and gold ones had a magnetic lock rather than postmans, and came in small, regular and large (large was the size of the large mitzy hobo). The white etc came in one size that sat between the regular and medium sizes. I think that's the size of the Mushroom one too.


----------



## Cacau

MG, you are so knowledgeable! And I love it when you said tumbled leather is virtually bomb-proof... it got me lol!

I have to say I wish I would find a big one, I love big bags!!! And I would really like to find one in NVT now that you told me about it, I just love that leather!

C


----------



## metalic glove

Cacau, sometimes the big ones come up for sale on ebay -often the chocolate version. The NVT version was an outlet special, and when I enquired about it the SA told me that the postmans lock was like a Bayswater lock rather than the big silver version I had on my white soho.


----------



## Cacau

Oh my, that would be yummy! I wish one comes my way  Thank you for the info, MG, you're a star!


----------



## mum2theboys

Can anyone help identify this bag and what colour it is?


----------



## JazzyJay

It's the smaller version of the Wilton in chester leather (goatskin). The actual model name and colour escapes me currently, hopefully someone else can fill in.


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

hi sorry im wondering what this style is called and what leather - know i saw one on House of Fraser maybe 2007/8 and loved it but didnt get it and have only seen a few coming up for sale since then?   thanks (sorry if im repeating a previous post, have done a bit of a search but didn't have lots of time to trawl thru....) thanks!


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....346744&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## JazzyJay

It's a hanover in oak havana leather.


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

JazzyJay said:


> It's a hanover in oak havana leather.



Thanks! Was racking my brain -know it was a place name! (doh!)


----------



## thelittlestar

Does this bag have a name?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380282172264
And is Wexford the leather type as I have seen loads of listings on *bay saying 'wexford'.

TIA


----------



## JazzyJay

Don't know it's name but wexford is the type of leather, it is a robust deer skin.


----------



## Ondrea

I know its a ledbury but any help with the colour and style name greatly appreciated

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....tawOsnw%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Indiana

Isn't it called a Tassle Ledbury?  Like the Tassle Roxanne?  And probably glove leather?  (The question marks will tell you how unsure I am!)


----------



## JazzyJay

Yes, it's a tassel ledbury in nude matt glove leather.


----------



## Ondrea

JazzyJay said:


> Yes, it's a tassel ledbury in nude matt glove leather.


 
Thanks for answering I thought you would know the model it's much fun when you can name them. Thanks again


----------



## Mousetrap

Does someone know the name for this? Which year or season it could be?

http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/4982/p1060096q.jpg


----------



## flyvetjo

This is probably a wild goose chase but i remember seeing a pic of an oak darwin bag- think it must be 2004/2005 (jacquetta era but i'm guessing). Now from memory i think it is quite large, shoulder bag, drawstring closure with a flap over the top. It's not a rucksack style. Think it may also have a sort of tuck/ fold in the leather at the front a bit like the jacquetta style has. Any ideas or have i dreamed it up??? I'm sure someone on Tpf has one as I'm sure that's where I saw the picture but now i can't find it! Help- anyone?


----------



## JazzyJay

Mousetrap - It's the congo version of a soho. It's name escapes me, and to be honest I am not sure that I am going to remember it. If I do, I will get back to you.

flyvetjo - It sounds like a geena. I have just found a thread with a picture of it, albeit (apologies to the OP) it is not a terribly good photo. I have some photos on my pc though, if you want to see some more. It came mainly in glove leather, but for a short period in darwin and also suede, and you are correct that it is part of the jacquetta family, along with it's bigger sister Jackie.

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/orange-mulberry-geena-583534.html


----------



## flyvetjo

Thanks Jazz you are a star!!! ive been racking my mind for the name of that bag!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ratrat has one I think and there was a similar one the suede on ebay recently


----------



## Indiana

Cmaec has/had one in black.  I always thought that it was a smashing looking bag.  Good luck with your search, Fly!


----------



## kaybeeboyle

Mousetrap said:


> Does someone know the name for this? Which year or season it could be?
> 
> http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/4982/p1060096q.jpg


Looks like a Soho in Congo....perhaps Jazzy could confirm?

Oops, just seen that Jazzy already has! Don't know what is going on with my internet service...think it may be the 80mph gusts up on my windy hill!!!


----------



## flyvetjo

Thanks girls- Im officially searching for an oak geena now!!! if anyone sees one anywhere let me know. I've already been on to lovehandbags!!! Thanks!


----------



## ratrat

^^ so that people can alert you, jo!  Good luck.


----------



## jun3machina

hi there, can anyone ID this? it has like a plastic/faux leather lining... it's a bit more pebbled leather than my darwin oak bays...does anyone know about what season or how much it sold for? thanks!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Im sure Jazzy will know!!


----------



## JazzyJay

Indeed I do Elvis! If it is genuine, which I can't tell from that photo, it is a cosmetic purse, which can still be purchased now but originally came from the Spring/Summer 2005 season. I can't remember the original retail price but I think it was something like £95.


----------



## jun3machina

thanks so much jazzy. im in the process of getting it authenticated.


----------



## dudle

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190470678100&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I've had this authenticated by the other thread, and they told me it was perhaps as old as 10 years. does anyone know anything about this bag? thanks


----------



## Ondrea

I bought this bag and purse it's on it's way the purse I think is a large dahlia and help with the bag on name and finish would be greatly appreciated.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180586060056&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks a lot x


----------



## JazzyJay

Yes, you are right Ondrea. They are a dahlia tote and dahlia large purse. The leather is smooth polished.

dudle, I would suspect it may be older than that, have no idea of its name or anything about it though unfortunately. Anything about 8 years and newer is my specialist subject.


----------



## Ondrea

JazzyJay said:


> Yes, you are right Ondrea. They are a dahlia tote and dahlia large purse. The leather is smooth polished.
> 
> dudle, I would suspect it may be older than that, have no idea of its name or anything about it though unfortunately. Anything about 8 years and newer is my specialist subject.


 

Thankyou that's great I can identify it in the album now


----------



## dudle

JazzyJay said:


> Yes, you are right Ondrea. They are a dahlia tote and dahlia large purse. The leather is smooth polished.
> 
> dudle, I would suspect it may be older than that, have no idea of its name or anything about it though unfortunately. Anything about 8 years and newer is my specialist subject.


 

Thanks! It's strange, though, the seller claims she bought it from a Mulberry shop 3 years ago, but I too thought it looked older than that. I know it's genuine, but all the same I think I'll keep away from it. Thanks again - you lot are a fantastic help!


----------



## Jess1010

Hi I'm a lurker, I'm new. 
Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?
(Or even if it's real? lol)

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...23107732_100000382965261_421901_6661682_s.jpg


----------



## Kriscat

Welcome to the forum, Jess! I am sorry, don't know what it's supposed to be...I'm afraid it's fake.
Kris


----------



## DoubleDutch

Goodmorning Experts!
I always refer to my darwin Bays as oak, but it's actually darker (inside too). Now that the piping is redone, you can see the difference even better. What would be the name of this colour, if it's not oak?

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=6606&pictureid=68407


----------



## JazzyJay

It still looks like oak to me, just a slightly darker version, perhaps it had been tanned for slightly longer than usual so came up darker.


----------



## DoubleDutch

JazzyJay said:


> It still looks like oak to me, just a slightly darker version, perhaps it had been tanned for slightly longer than usual so came up darker.


 

Thanks Jazzy! So I do own the iconic oak Bays ...


----------



## Ondrea

DoubleDutch said:


> Thanks Jazzy! So I do own the iconic oak Bays ...


 
She is very beautiful indeed DD


----------



## roxymama

I just received this bag after winning it on ebay. Could someone tell me the name of it? Thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1038wt_1100


----------



## Kriscat

roxymama said:


> I just received this bag after winning it on ebay. Could someone tell me the name of it? Thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1038wt_1100


 
Welcome to the forum! I have no idea, never seen one like it....looks good(as in genuine), though. Jazzy - can you help, please?


----------



## JazzyJay

No idea either, I am thinking it may be a sample, although come to think of it, I have seen one in green at Shepton Mallet.


----------



## roxymama

Thank you both for your help.


----------



## silver925

Heres another mystery bag, can anyone name it, thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....326825&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1152


----------



## JazzyJay

Patchwork small tote (I think) in rio leather.


----------



## silver925

Many thanks, its a cutie, love the patchwork designs...


----------



## bambiistarr

Hey, sorry guys, but I'm an EXTREME newbie... and the system won't even let me start a new thread i'm such a newbie, so i don't really know where to post this, but I'm hoping you'll be able to help =) 

I was at westfields the other day and I walked past this glass case that had a beautiful coral-y coloured mulberry bag with a gold metal chain, and I remembered this bag i bought at a little boutique once. I'm just wondering if my bag's mulberry as well, or if anyone's able to identify it as anything, because it is almost the exact same colour of coral leather, and gold chain as well, and it's really nice quality leather, but the label's been ripped out! 
Thanks a lot, and sorry again if i've posted this in the wrong place! 

Here are some pictures of the bag i have, 

http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn151/bambiistarr/iphone/?action=view&current=d0235e36.jpg
http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn151/bambiistarr/iphone/?action=view&current=a881fc5a.jpg
http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn151/bambiistarr/iphone/?action=view&current=ea2c0bd0.jpg
http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn151/bambiistarr/iphone/?action=view&current=9460b33f.jpg
http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn151/bambiistarr/iphone/?action=view&current=284f9cd6.jpg

Thanks again everyone, I appreciate it soooooo much =) xx


----------



## JazzyJay

It's not a Mulberry, I have no idea what brand it is though, sorry.


----------



## bagloverno

Dear Mulberries, do you know the name of this kind of purse? TIA


----------



## JazzyJay

bagloverno - The purse doesn't appear genuine from those photos, but the genuine version is called a short locked purse or a small locked purse depending on its age.


----------



## bagloverno

Thanks JJ alot for helpful info  I wonder the time difference between the short locked and small locked purse naming when they first time came to the market? IYKWIM.

I didnt get this purse on the photos, I saw it from a local site and been sold quite fast, again I have no idea if it's genuine or not but the style is cute and I love that style. 




JazzyJay said:


> bagloverno - The purse doesn't appear genuine from those photos, but the genuine version is called a short locked purse or a small locked purse depending on its age.


----------



## janibabe

how about this purse???


----------



## Ondrea

The style of this purse is a mulberry concertina in oak I am really sorry but you might like to take it to authenticate this as I think it might not be genuine if it was an ebay purchase there is a 45 day claim period link below.
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/authenticate-this-mulberry-609216-432.html


----------



## janibabe

thanks for the quick reply


----------



## steph22

Saw this from the s/s 2011 catwalk photos posted a while back and think it is gorgeous. Can anyone tell me the name and when it is available?


----------



## Ondrea

steph22 said:


> Saw this from the s/s 2011 catwalk photos posted a while back and think it is gorgeous. Can anyone tell me the name and when it is available?


 
If you keep an eye out on coming soon section of mulberry.com I am sure it will appear on there just before the release time link below
http://www.mulberry.com/?om_i=emsaleaw10&om_u=2516019102/#/storefront/c5490/5445/category/


----------



## AmoItalia

Hi - I bought this Mulberry from a colleague who told me it was a Bayswater, but I can't find any other Mulberry that looks like this. Anyone know what this is?? Or if it looks authentic?

Thanks!


----------



## Indiana

Hi Amoltalia, the bag is a Kensington I think.  Why not post it on the authentication thread and the experts could assess it for you?


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Definitely a Kensington A*moltalia*, and very lovely it is too!


----------



## AmoItalia

Thanks for your quick replies, Sarah Lizzie and Indiana! Will definitely go to the authentication thread!


----------



## Indiana

Good luck!


----------



## SMJE

Can anyone please tell me which Bayswater this is? And whether its already on sale?
(its from the spring summer 2011 collection). Thanks!


----------



## tiggernic

I believe it's this one SMJE


----------



## julie1976

mulberry london said:


> Hi -
> 
> I know that the London stores and the website will be launching the first group of the new collection this week. I know that there are East-West Maggies in this group, but I am not positive about the colours.
> 
> In addition to fucshia, there is a vibrant green and a creamy off-white in the same leather. There is also a black polished goatskin which is divine.
> 
> Have you guys seem the Maggie clutches? Love them.
> 
> Love,
> Mulberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a beautiful colour for the summer if we ever get one!
> i was just looking online and saw mulberry outlet where they are selling bayswater bags for £198, sound to good to be true, is it ??? has anyone bought one ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Closetstylista

Julie, you have answered your own question! There are *NO legitimate *online 'Mulberry outlet' websites. Any you google will come up with the sites from the Far East dealing with nasty fakes, just take a look at the 'Contact Us' pages for dodgy english, no address or telephone number, just a generic email address. Stay away from them!!

Mulberry's own website: Mulberry.com, will feature semi annual sales in June and December each year, but if you wanted to buy from any of the genuine Mulberry outlets such as Bicester, York, Cheshire Oaks and the Factory store in Shepton, you would need to visit in person or contact them by phone to see what is in stock.  Many TPFers visit these outlets regularly and post inventory so if there is something you are interested in, you might find it listed in the shopping forum.


----------



## Tweetinat

Does anyone know what this is?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250734171152&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks


----------



## cmaec

^^^^Hi Tweetinat ,That is a Litchfield. I use to own one in Choc.


----------



## Tweetinat

Oooooh, thank you cmaec! 

(Love your Roxy by the way  Looks like I've found my Blenheim's older sister )


----------



## Noown

hi all, I came across this forum trying to identify a bag my mum gave/lent to me.... I will try & upload a picture but maybe you know from the description...

It is a bit like a saddle bag but has a long strap - across the body and it is done up with a strap around the top which gathers it in and has a press stud type fastening but no zip. The lining is a reds/beiges/browns tartan/check. It is dark navy or black...cant work it out. I think black! I think it is quite old and well loved!


----------



## bs08heh

hey guys im new on here and i heard you guys can help me verify if a bag is authentic or not ? like say an ebay purchase? 
xxx


----------



## P-M

bs08heh said:


> hey guys im new on here and i heard you guys can help me verify if a bag is authentic or not ? like say an ebay purchase?
> xxx



*Go here* and ask. Make sure you include sellers ID, item number etc. in the question. And :welcome2:to the forum.


----------



## Noown

Noown said:


> hi all, I came across this forum trying to identify a bag my mum gave/lent to me.... I will try & upload a picture but maybe you know from the description...
> 
> It is a bit like a saddle bag but has a long strap - across the body and it is done up with a strap around the top which gathers it in and has a press stud type fastening but no zip. The lining is a reds/beiges/browns/greens tartan/check. It is dark navy or black...cant work it out. I think black! I think it is quite old and well loved!


 
Also...the leather label inside says Mulberry Company and I think it might even be a very dark brown. It has brass coloured fittings including a tag on the inside pocket zip.


----------



## aMMa82

Hi everyone,

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-M...605?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a61e95075

Please help me identify this!

Thank you so much


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

You need to pop this in the authentication thread *aMMa82*, the lovely ladies there will be able to help you! x


----------



## P-M

aMMa82 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-M...605?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a61e95075
> 
> Please help me identify this!
> 
> Thank you so much



Bet you want to have that bag authenticated, not identified since it claims to be an Alexa.* Go here to ask* and remember to add the sellers ID, item number etc. to the question.


----------



## annaswe

sorry, posted in the wrong thread so deleted


----------



## amytude

What was the bag in the middle called?  Did it begin with a W?


----------



## amytude

After searching through 75+ pages, is it called the Henley?


----------



## Noown

Following my two posts... here is are two pictures


I am putting it on ebay today if anyone is interested


----------



## mulberry1980

Hi all, I've just discovered this site as I was trying to find a name for my Mulberry bag.  I bought her in I think 2006 and she is ageing well, but althoughI knew her name once, I have forgotten it! Can anyone help?

hope this works never done it before!!!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=10150136353920993&set=a.485448710992.292970.636105992


----------



## Indiana

Can't see the pic., Mulberry1980!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

mulberry1980 said:


> Hi all, I've just discovered this site as I was trying to find a name for my Mulberry bag. I bought her in I think 2006 and she is ageing well, but althoughI knew her name once, I have forgotten it! Can anyone help?
> 
> hope this works never done it before!!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=10150136353920993&set=a.485448710992.292970.636105992


 
That's an Effie


----------



## nlichtman

Hi what is the mini roxanne bag called not Blenheim but the roxanne that is the same as big roxanne?!


----------



## elvisfan4life

do you mean rosemary? the family in size order small to large was blenheim, rosemary, roxy and then romilly


----------



## P-M

Has mulberrymad made a mistake by calling this (of course authentic) bag "Hanover"? Just curious!


----------



## snow spider

Hi all, 
I've decided that the more I read this forum, the more complicated it all becomes. There are so many different bags and I really haven't got my head around it at all. I have been looking at Bayswaters and Ledburys and then I find East West - so far so good. BUT when people refer to baby Bayswaters, do they mean a Ledbury, or is this another bag in the family, which is a smaller version. And also which have padlock pouches and which don't?
How can I decide which I'd like to buy next, if I can't sort this out!


----------



## Lady Farquar

^^ Hi Snow Spider Welcome to our forum!!

I suspect people are referring to a Ledbury when they say a 'baby Bayswater' (both have the more square shape) but you'd have to look at the sizing & photos. 

In general, Bays have the padlock pouch (or cloche as they're sometimes referred to), but the others don't. However, sometimes Bayswaters don't either (see my Avatar) as they're from the outlets usually.

Have you checked the Photo Reference Thread? There's loads of lovely photos for you to get more of a feel for the differences. 

Finally, if you're interested in any bag in particular, be sure to post it in the Authentication Thread (look under Shopping first, then it's in there)


----------



## nlichtman

No that is a Hanover pm xxx

Lady F and Elvis Rosemary is indeed my new love x


----------



## wulie

nlichtman said:


> No that is a Hanover pm xxx


 
It's different from the Hanover revealed by klp though - has a strap over the top. Is it a Soho?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Not a soho I dont think? where is Jazzy!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Could it be a langham? probably got that wrong - not good on that era!! but there is one similar to hanover called something like that


----------



## P-M

Langham, Hanover and  Rivington are made of that nice soft leather klp:s bag is made of. And belong to the same "family". Afaik.   
(correct me fast if Im wrong!)


----------



## debsdurkin

Hello

I wonder if anyone can help me with the names of these two Mulberry bags please. Both brown leather, the larger one is approximately 12.5 in x 10 in and the small one 9.5 in x 4.5 in.

Thank you!


----------



## MiniMabel

debsdurkin said:


> *Hello*
> 
> *I wonder if anyone can help me with the names of these two Mulberry bags please. Both brown leather, the larger one is approximately 12.5 in x 10 in and the small one 9.5 in x 4.5 in.*
> 
> *Thank you![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hi Debs - I think the first one is a Zinia?   The second is a Somerset.


----------



## debsdurkin

MiniMabel said:


> debsdurkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hello*
> 
> *I wonder if anyone can help me with the names of these two Mulberry bags please. Both brown leather, the larger one is approximately 12.5 in x 10 in and the small one 9.5 in x 4.5 in.*
> 
> *Thank you![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hi Debs - I think the first one is a Zinia? The second is a Somerset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was quick!  Thanks very much
Click to expand...


----------



## marie-lou

Dear ladies, 
Can someone help me with this one? 
Is it a special edition of the bays or is this a ledbury?

Many thanks!!


----------



## MiniMabel

marie-lou said:


> Dear ladies,
> Can someone help me with this one?
> Is it a special edition of the bays or is this a ledbury?
> 
> Many thanks!!


 


Hi Marie-Lou - what are the bag's dimensions?  The Bayswater is larger.  The Ledbury is a hand-held only bag......


----------



## marie-lou

Well, I have asked the seller but she has yet to answer  I figured with the expertise of you ladies you might have been able to tell me from just looking at it 

I will wait for the seller's reply! (Hope she answers soon!!)

Is this some kind of special version?

Thank you for replying so FAST!!!


----------



## JazzyJay

It looks like a tassel bayswater in nude glove leather.


----------



## marie-lou

Thank you very much *JazzyJay*!


----------



## P-M

P-M said:


> Has mulberrymad made a mistake by calling this (of course authentic) bag "Hanover"? Just curious!



Jazzy you missed this! You seem to be my only hope identifying this bag or confirming the name! Show us your knowledge , pretty please.


----------



## Indiana

It is definitely a Hanover, P-M.  My friend has one.  I think that the ones made of NVT looked like that, whereas the older ones made of Havana leather looked like the other type... um... I'm beginning to flounder here!  Jazzy, please clarify!


----------



## JazzyJay

Yes, I believe you are correct Indiana.


----------



## P-M

Thank you Indiana ja Jazzy! My mind is at ease now. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## ratrat

Does anybody remember the name of this purse & season?  Many thanks for your help!  (Asking on behalf of friend)


----------



## elvisfan4life

isnt it a drew from last year RR?


----------



## ratrat

^^ Oh that's right, I thought it's very recent.... My brain is under 178 e-mails after having last Friday off... thanks Elvis!


----------



## Amanita

Hi

Could someone ID this one for me please - I have a number of Mulberries  (horribly addictive and I live far too close to Shepton Mallet!)  Never seen one like this though and I've had an unsuccessful browse  through the site already

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120670013782&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Many thanks


----------



## Ondrea

Amanita said:


> Hi
> 
> Could someone ID this one for me please - I have a number of Mulberries (horribly addictive and I live far too close to Shepton Mallet!) Never seen one like this though and I've had an unsuccessful browse through the site already
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120670013782&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Many thanks


 

Our resident expert Jazzy usually comes on in the morning and she is definately the lady to ask, good luck,  is there any house that could be too near mulberry mecca? I tried to get a room on the pub over the road and they wouldn't let me stay Lol!


----------



## JazzyJay

Thanks Ondrea, however my specialist subject is contemporary Mulberry from 2003; this bag is a 'vintage' piece and I am not so familiar with the names of those. This might be called a Livingston, however I am really not sure.


----------



## ratrat

^^ Jazzy you should go on Mastermind on BBC for that subject "contemporary Mulberry from 2003" !!


----------



## Amanita

JazzyJay said:


> Thanks Ondrea, however my specialist subject is contemporary Mulberry from 2003; this bag is a 'vintage' piece and I am not so familiar with the names of those. This might be called a Livingston, however I am really not sure.


 
Thank you. I have asked the seller if this rings any bells but to be honest I'll be surprised if they know.

Wouldn't it be wonderful if Mulberry would put up a gallery  on the website of their retired handbags for us!

and yes it IS possible to live too close to the Mulberry factory shop. It is highly dangerous to the bank balance . They have a sale on at the moment by the way and yes I did buy yesterday <sigh>.


----------



## elvisfan4life

oooh what did you buy and what goodies are in the sale?


----------



## Coki

Hey, can you tell me what this colour is called and when it was released and sold? Thanks

It's just a normal sized Bayswater


----------



## Amanita

elvisfan4life said:


> oooh what did you buy and what goodies are in the sale?



Nothing terribly exciting. I bought a  black mock croc effect Ledbury ( not in the sale). There wasn't much left if you didn't want pink and purple. There was a very cute handbag I fell in love with but it was a second and for close on £500 I couldn't live with 3 silver studs and one gold. Saleswoman said it was new this season but I can't see it on the website.

Another of the mystery vintage bags has just sold on eBay and my vendor didn't know what it was.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Hi, I was wondering what this bag was? I saw it in feb's RED magazine page 34 and also on my fave blog - wearingittoday.blogspot.com on 6 jan. Will try to post a pic. I don't see it on .com tho... Its 950 pounds so not cheap but rather classy I thought. Thanks


----------



## Poppy bagfan

^^ found it under coming soon - the cory.


----------



## Pinova

Please help me with the name of this Mulberry bag.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mulberry-Satc...696050260?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3f06bdee54


----------



## JazzyJay

It's a woody.


----------



## Pinova

thank you Jazzy!


----------



## May2.5

Can anyone help me with this Mulberry Annie? Not sure if it's real! The serial number is shown as 132910. Hope the link has worked, if not I can try to post again.

Hope someone can help. This is my first time using the Purse Forum and I would love a second hand Mulberry! 

Thanks
May2.5


----------



## JazzyJay

May2.5 - You need to post your request in the Authenticate this Mulberry section of the forum, ensuring you read post #1 of the thread before making your post. This thread is to identify an unknown Mulberry.


----------



## May2.5

Thank you very much - I will post on the correct section of the forum.
Cheers!


----------



## Singin'Oda

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ory=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1156

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but would anyone know if this Alexa is authentic? I don't think I have seen that colour before :/ 

Would be super if someone could help me ))


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Singin'Oda said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ory=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but would anyone know if this Alexa is authentic? I don't think I have seen that colour before :/
> 
> Would be super if someone could help me ))


 

You need to post your request in the Authenticate this Mulberry section of the forum, ensuring you read post #1 of the thread before making your post. This thread is to identify an unknown Mulberry. See 2 posts above yours.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

^^ that said its rather pretty.

Sorry i havent a clue if it is authentic but the right thread would tell you.


----------



## Lizzydripping

Hi,
Please could someone identify this bag for me? It was bought by my Mum about 18 months ago from Shepton Mallet but she has lost the receipt and tags. She has kindly given the bag to me as she doesn't use it (lucky me!). I was with her when she bought it so it's definitely a genuine Mulberry.
Many thanks,
Lizzy


----------



## JazzyJay

It's a dahlia in black smooth polished leather.


----------



## Lizzydripping

JazzyJay said:


> It's a dahlia in black smooth polished leather.


 
JazzyJay, many thanks for identifying my new bag.
Lizzy


----------



## Avil

Hi,

I would love to know what kind of leather and what the name of the colour is of this Roxanne:

https://www.hollywhirl.com/p-2144-mulberry-roxanne-brown-leather-satchel.aspx

EDIT: Is this in fact a Rosemary?!


----------



## JazzyJay

Yes, it's a rosemary in chocolate darwin leather.


----------



## Avil

JazzyJay said:


> Yes, it's a rosemary in chocolate darwin leather.


 
Ok, thanks for your answer.


----------



## Ondrea

Hi I have sold this to someone on ebay and I thought it was called a mini roxanne vinyl messenger is it possible to get the exact name checked for me?
Thanks a lot link to listing below
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370470251568&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT


----------



## JazzyJay

It's a roxanne pouch in vinyl.


----------



## Ondrea

JazzyJay said:


> It's a roxanne pouch in vinyl.


 

Thanks a lot that's brilliant Jazzy


----------



## tonyj01

Can some body please help identify this mulberry bag cant find anything like it,
I would be grateful with any help thanks


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

It's a vintage Mulberry from the Roger Saul days, a black congo leather satchel, there are some similar looking items on ebay at the moment. Be sure to have any potential purchases varified on the authentication thread in the shopping section. Good luck x


----------



## tonyj01

Thanks Sarah Lizzie for your help, your a star


----------



## TKM69

anyone an idea what this is?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mulberry-Ladi...484431776?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item1e617a6ba0


----------



## elvisfan4life

nope never seen one like that- has some emmy features - seller is in somerset so could be a sample bag but Jazzy will be along later to advise!


----------



## JazzyJay

No idea, may be a sample. That seller has some connection with Mulberry as he often has unusual pieces and also they often have cut-through labels, which you may want to check if you are considering bidding.


----------



## JazzyJay

Snap Elvis!


----------



## elvisfan4life

crossed posts J!!!


----------



## Nic75

Hi there, I'm a newbie to the forum having recently discovered it and lurking for a couple of weeks! I've got several older Mulberry's having loved the brand for a long time. Have noticed a listing on Ebay of a bag I have and still use all the time. Do you know if it has a name or whether this is pre naming?! My husband bought it for me in 2003 (I think). It's black scotchgrain with leather trims and handles. No intention of selling, just curious! Thanks so much for your help!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Genuine-M...omen_s_Bags&hash=item35afc86b15#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## JazzyJay

These older styles aren't my specialist subject, but I think it is called a breton.


----------



## Nic75

Thank you very much!


----------



## earl-grey-tea

Hi, I'm in love with this bag - can anyone tell me what it is called please ? 

Here's the ebay link - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mulberry-Handbag-/280627691184?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item4156b6beb0


----------



## Kriscat

Rivington??


----------



## earl-grey-tea

Thank you so much - I searched "Mulberry Rivington" on google images and there it was !! You're a star.


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

I think its a Rivington too........in Chocolate Havana/Antique Leather?


----------



## earl-grey-tea

Yes, I found one on ebay that had been sold by one of ebay's more reliable Mulberry sellers and that is exactly what they say too. Thank you.


----------



## earl-grey-tea

P.S.  I had to smile at your "Mulberrys : Down to 58" !!


----------



## elvisfan4life

and yes Ells is there a list of the 58 keepers!!! pretty please


----------



## smesa0

Hello, can anyone identify this Mulberry satchel for me please? I think it's some kind of Ledbury. I missed the end of this auction & I'm so heartbroken :cry:      I keep thinking about it & I want to at least know the name of it so I can try & hunt one down somewhere else. It's the most beautiful bag - to me...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3826wt_905


----------



## JazzyJay

It's an oak darwin leather tooled bayswater, which is about twice the size of a ledbury. They are reasonably rare but do come along now and again.


----------



## smesa0

Oh I see, well thanks. I guess I'll just have to be patient


----------



## raecaz

Hello - have just bought this from ebay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270704207767&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

It has arrived and looks ok - has made in china label with YY on the back. Tag has 142234 embossed on it and has care card which mentions it's a RIO. I can't seem to find the smae version of it online anywhere though. can anyone help? 

Thanks Cx


----------



## JazzyJay

It is made from tan rio leather and is called a cadogan.


----------



## raecaz

Thanks so much!


----------



## victorS

an anyone help with this please?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vickys_stuff/sets/72157626181822288/


----------



## Kriscat

victorS said:


> an anyone help with this please?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vickys_stuff/sets/72157626181822288/



I think it is called Doughty?
Kris


----------



## victorS

Thank you! Much appriecated.


----------



## PMMN

Hi, could you please help me what this model is called and when it might be made? 

http://www.bagboudoir.co.uk/vintage-mulberry-leather-toggle-drawstring-handbag-2662-p.asp

Thanks,
Px


----------



## JazzyJay

It looks like a leather version of an Ellie. It is not hugely old, probably between 5-8 years.


----------



## PMMN

Thank you very much!


----------



## cocopops

Hi does anyone know the name of this bag ?  It may have been made for the French market only as it has a label inside saying Fabrique en Angleterre.  This style occasionally pops up on ebay and I would love to know what it's called as I have one but in a different colour.  I think it could quite old maybe 1990's or even earlier.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200583826904&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

No idea on the name sorry. The fabrique en angleterre labels are quite common in the vintage pieces. There are also fabrique en italie in some vintage scotchgrain pieces too. Claudia123 may know if she is around; she is the real vintage expert.


----------



## cocopops

JazzyJay said:


> No idea on the name sorry. The fabrique en angleterre labels are quite common in the vintage pieces. There are also fabrique en italie in some vintage scotchgrain pieces too. Claudia123 may know if she is around; she is the real vintage expert.


 

Thanks for taking a look JazzyJay.


----------



## originalzzb

Hi experts,

Can anyone identify the bag Thandie Newton is carrying? According to redcarpet-fashionawardss it's a Mulberry, but I don't recognize it! Thanks in advance!






courtesy of redcarpet-fashionawards.com


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

It's not Mulberry, it's Miu Miu! ..why can't these people do their research properly!!!! x


----------



## lola73

Anyone know what this is? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Leather-Mulbe...613615432?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item27b95d2b48


----------



## MiniMabel

lola73 said:


> Anyone know what this is? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Leather-Mulbe...613615432?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item27b95d2b48


 

Lola - I think it's harness leather, but I don't know the style name.........hopefully Jazzy will know


----------



## JazzyJay

Regrettably I don't know. It is outside the age of my specialist subject which is from 2004 onwards! lol

I do know it also comes in purple with pink trim though. One of the dress agencies near me has one.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ellie might know!!


----------



## lola73

I can imagine Jazzy in Mastermind "my specialist subject is Mulberry bags from 2004 onwards". Lol. Bet she'd win!
I posted this because Annaswe has one (not this one) & didn't know what it was.


----------



## annaswe

^^thanks ladies, I've got this bag in a tan/oak colour, I know they had the very same in red as well, really lovely. Well, at least I know I bought it before 2004  I am dreadful with dates and years.


----------



## Amanita

Does anyone know which model this one is please?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160559928498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Redtembo

Hi all

I am a complete newbie to this so please bear with me if I am posting in the wrong place.  I see that the 'authenticate this' thread is now closed but I have recently been stung by a fake ebayer so I thought I would ask if anyone could have a look at these two and see what you think.  I am desperate to have a Mulberry, my husband bought me a little one for my birthday but I dont' know what bag it is and have a feeling that is fake too!!

See what you think to these two:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...839977&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_503wt_1141

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...504710&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_720wt_1141

Thank you and apologies for the newbie naivete!!

Redtembo


----------



## dazzlepuff

Redtembo said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am a complete newbie to this so please bear with me if I am posting in the wrong place. I see that the 'authenticate this' thread is now closed but I have recently been stung by a fake ebayer so I thought I would ask if anyone could have a look at these two and see what you think. I am desperate to have a Mulberry, my husband bought me a little one for my birthday but I dont' know what bag it is and have a feeling that is fake too!!
> 
> See what you think to these two:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...839977&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_503wt_1141
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...504710&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_720wt_1141
> 
> Thank you and apologies for the newbie naivete!!
> 
> Redtembo


 
Hi and welcome to the forum! The authenticate thread is not closed, you can post your questions on the thread I have linked to and the authenticators will check the bag.
Post your request here: Authenticate This MULBERRY


----------



## Redtembo

Thank you Dazzlepuff, I have put it on there now.  Thanks for the help!

Redtembo x


----------



## Redtembo

Hi

Someone has authenticated this one for me already but I still don't know what bag it is!  My husband bought it for me for my birthday last year......

http://s1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb370/redtembo/?albumview=slideshow

Thanks!
Redtembo


----------



## Claudia123

Redtembo said:


> Hi
> 
> Someone has authenticated this one for me already but I still don't know what bag it is! My husband bought it for me for my birthday last year......
> 
> http://s1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb370/redtembo/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> Thanks!
> Redtembo


 
It's a Bellina


----------



## Redtembo

Claudia123 said:


> It's a Bellina



Thank you Claudia!!


----------



## PaJoe

I have an unwanted Mulberry bag and I want to have a couple of things cleared up about it. 

Which model of Mulberry bag is this? 

Why does my bag have a different internal pocket to many of those I see online. It is not a leather pocket. 

It was a genuine gift and I have no reason to believe this is fake. I have original labels, etc, still attached. Hopefully someone can clear this up for me. I am obviously NOT an expert on Mulberry bags.


----------



## JazzyJay

PaJoe - If the bag in the photograph is yours, then it is a fake bayswater. If it isn't your bag, I would suggest you take some photos of yours and post them on the Authenticate this Mulberry thread where we can check its authenticity.


----------



## PaJoe

The bag in the picture is mine.

Are you sure it's fake???

I can't believe it!

My bf paid full price for it. 

It has a serial number inside and all of the other stuff it should have. The only difference I see to other bags is that inside pocket. 

That's really disappointing.  
Thanks for replying.


----------



## laukkufriikki

Can you please tell me the name of this bag?  I know it's by Roger Saul, but that's all...

http://bagmiss-laukkufriikki.blogspot.com/2011/04/mulberryni-kotona.html


----------



## jayneyb

hi, does anyone know the name of this bag? Many thanks.


----------



## JazzyJay

jayneyb - It's called a Penrose.


----------



## jayneyb

wow, many thanks JazzyJay, your knowledge is amazing, thankyou


----------



## laukkufriikki

laukkufriikki said:


> Can you please tell me the name of this bag?  I know it's by Roger Saul, but that's all...
> 
> http://bagmiss-laukkufriikki.blogspot.com/2011/04/mulberryni-kotona.html



I added some new pictures to go with this question... The bag is an old Mulberry, but does it have a name? Nobody knows?

http://bagmiss-laukkufriikki.blogspot.com/2011/04/manon.html


----------



## michmix

Help appreciated!

Can't remember the name of either wallet!!...Although, not so much bothered about the names, but would like to know what both styles look like on the inside, i.e. can you name current styles that they're similar to?

Think the black one is similar to the Continental Wallet inside?  And the Oak one, is like the zip around Somerset? 

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm312/michmix/Wallets/

Google wasn't much help today!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Fuzzog

michmix said:


> Help appreciated!
> 
> Can't remember the name of either wallet!!...Although, not so much bothered about the names, but would like to know what both styles look like on the inside, i.e. can you name current styles that they're similar to?
> 
> Think the black one is similar to the Continental Wallet inside?  And the Oak one, is like the zip around Somerset?
> 
> http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm312/michmix/Wallets/
> 
> Google wasn't much help today!
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


The one with the fob on it - the oak one, is from the Somerset collection, and the black one is from the Smithfield range. 

I don't know the actual names, but it's probably something like Smithfield large / long purse and Somerset large / long purse.

I'm no expert, mind you.........


----------



## michmix

^^Perfect Jo, thanks hun...got some inside pics from an eBay search.


----------



## metalic glove

Hi, can you tell me what leather this Bayswater is made of please -it has the old rectangular label inside.


----------



## JazzyJay

It's matt glove.


----------



## metalic glove

Thank you Jazzy!! I knew you would know!


----------



## princesspig

I have had this bag for a few years, bought it on sale in a Danish Mulberry shop. I don't remember the name of the bag, but as far as I remember, the leather is soft matt glove.

It is very pale pink, has silver coloured hardware and has the Mulberry logo in one corner and on the leather thing on the zip. It's quite small, as you can see on the pic where I'm holding it.

Can you identify it please?











Thanks!


----------



## silver925

I think that might be called Penny?  Wait and see if someone can confirm for sure!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

MG has a penny so could confirm if she sees this?


----------



## rainyjewels

anyone know what color this is? it's gorgeous! looks  a lot darker than oak...


----------



## Kriscat

princesspig said:


> I have had this bag for a few years, bought it on sale in a Danish Mulberry shop. I don't remember the name of the bag, but as far as I remember, the leather is soft matt glove.
> 
> It is very pale pink, has silver coloured hardware and has the Mulberry logo in one corner and on the leather thing on the zip. It's quite small, as you can see on the pic where I'm holding it.
> 
> Can you identify it please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, it's a Penny.
Kris


----------



## princesspig

Elvisfan4life, silver925 and Kris, thanks for your help, much appreciated!


----------



## alexana

Hi all

I'm really interested to know what bag this is as I've not seen one like it before.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170633572790

I'm wondering if it is a sample design?

Thanks!


----------



## wulie

alexana said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm really interested to know what bag this is as I've not seen one like it before.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170633572790
> 
> I'm wondering if it is a sample design?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi alexana - it's a postman's lock clutch from the AW10/11 season (also came in black). It looks a bit odd as it's fastened on the lowest of the lock plates, it looks neater when fastened on the middle one!
If you're interested pop it on the "authenticate" thread for our experts to cast an eye over it


----------



## alexana

wulie said:


> Hi alexana - it's a postman's lock clutch from the AW10/11 season (also came in black). It looks a bit odd as it's fastened on the lowest of the lock plates, it looks neater when fastened on the middle one!
> If you're interested pop it on the "authenticate" thread for our experts to cast an eye over it



Hi Wulie - thanks so much for your quick reply .  Will add to the authenticate thread as suggested!


----------



## kslicious

Hi there! Does anybody know which season is this Baywaters from and if it's still available for purchase? Thanks in advance!


----------



## maplecottage

Hmmm the bag in this photo looks fake.



kslicious said:


> Hi there! Does anybody know which season is this Baywaters from and if it's still available for purchase? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Estherissweet

Hi!
I´ve been reading this forum for a while now and I can see that there are some of you who got a lot of knowledge about Mulberry bags. So I get a try to let you help me to identify this red congo bag. It´s quite small it measures around 30 cm with the handle. It seems like it is not that common - a vintage one. But from which year? Well, looking forward to see if someone can help me! Thanks in advance!


----------



## cathk

Can anyone identify these bags for me?
TIA!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

^^ Vancouver on the left, Magdalene on the Right Cath...(did you get the latter one? I was watching it on Ebay!)


----------



## cathk

Lady Farquar said:


> ^^ Vancouver on the left, Magdalene on the Right Cath...(did you get the latter one? I was watching it on Ebay!)


 
Thanks for the IDs Lady Farquar. Yes I did buy it - it's on its way.  I really like the other one too - but how to justify both?????????? Hmmmmm


----------



## Lady Farquar

I'm sure you'll think of a way around it Cath 
Magdalene is a lovely little bag - I used to have one myself.  Please do a 'reveal' in due course if you can?


----------



## elvisfan4life

the vancouver looks lovely!! is it a bigger size Lady F?


----------



## Heidrunn

Hello.

I bought this in a Salvation Army Store in Norway some years ago and I am just curious- does anyone know what kind of briefcase this is and what decage its from? The leather is dark brown Congo. Thankyou so much for any help!

H.


----------



## ellewoods1

Hiya
Would anyone please be able to identify the name of this bag, year or manufacture (roughly) and RRP please?
Thank you!
xxx


----------



## Lady Farquar

elvisfan4life said:


> the vancouver looks lovely!! is it a bigger size Lady F?



Yes, but I've never seen one IRL (more's the pity!)


----------



## elvisfan4life

me neither Lady F- looks nice though


----------



## JazzyJay

Heidrunn - I can't tell if it is genuine from those photos, but if it is, I still don't know its name or if it has a particular name.

ellewoods1 - It appears to be a doughty in logo fabric, probably from around 2005/6, rrp would likely have been somewhere around £150 ish


----------



## Heidrunn

Thankyou for your help . H


----------



## ellewoods1

JazzyJay said:


> Heidrunn - I can't tell if it is genuine from those photos, but if it is, I still don't know its name or if it has a particular name.
> 
> ellewoods1 - It appears to be a doughty in logo fabric, probably from around 2005/6, rrp would likely have been somewhere around £150 ish



Thank YOU!


----------



## bagofstyle

A friend came over last week and she had this Mulberry, I LOVE IT.  Can anyone tell me what its called, I know its vintage, but would like to try and find one...


----------



## elvisfan4life

I always get this mixed up with another one- I think its a smithfield- I get it and Kennsington confused


----------



## bagofstyle

elvisfan4life said:


> I always get this mixed up with another one- I think its a smithfield- I get it and Kennsington confused



You star, thanks Elvis, googled smithfield and thats the one!  Am going to try and hunt one down....


----------



## elvisfan4life

There was one on ebay the other day and a Kensington!!


----------



## bagofstyle

elvisfan4life said:


> There was one on ebay the other day and a Kensington!!



ooh will go and have a rummage on ebay!


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

bagofstyle said:


> You star, thanks Elvis, googled smithfield and thats the one! Am going to try and hunt one down....


 
Please make sure you get any bag & especially Smithfields authenticated here.

The fake Smithfields even got past Mulberry Authentication service at one point.  Please go really carefully!


----------



## Tarababe

There is a deep blue one on Naughtipigeons web site, link below:

http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk/page_2422761.html


----------



## Fuzzog

Can anyone tell me what this is please?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....021216&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Or is it just known as 'fake'?


----------



## Lakrits

Looks fake, don't know if it's a wannabee something, never saw the model.


----------



## Fuzzog

Lakrits said:


> Looks fake, don't know if it's a wannabee something, never saw the model.



Thanks Lakrits - I'm glad it wasn't me who got it then!!


----------



## ircm

Hi!
i am new to this forum and need a little help with my mulberry buying!
is this site just bogus? http://www.discountmulberrybags.com/ and can any of you maybe send me a link on where to buy cheaper mulberry`s, discount, second hand etc.

Many thanks from norway =)


----------



## Kriscat

ircm said:


> Hi!
> i am new to this forum and need a little help with my mulberry buying!
> is this site just bogus? http://www.discountmulberrybags.com/ and can any of you maybe send me a link on where to buy cheaper mulberry`s, discount, second hand etc.
> 
> Many thanks from norway =)



Welcome to the forum! Yes, they are fakes.... I think your best option is to buy second hand, there many pristine, genuine bags among the fakes...
you are welcome to post ebay/finn etc. listings in the "authenticate this" thread, and we will try to help you.
Kris


----------



## ircm

Kriscat said:


> Welcome to the forum! Yes, they are fakes.... I think your best option is to buy second hand, there many pristine, genuine bags among the fakes...
> you are welcome to post ebay/finn etc. listings in the "authenticate this" thread, and we will try to help you.
> Kris


 
Thanks =)


----------



## jademanalac

Hi! Can anyone pls help me identify this one for me

Item Name: Vintage MULBERRY Briefcase
Item Number: 250836958394
Seller ID: ritsuneko
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250836958394

cheers


----------



## Nalinu

Hi!

Does anyone happen to know whether Mulberry made an Alexa version of the Loopy Leopard Bayswater? (See link below).

Also, what do you guys think of this design (the colour I mean, not the Bayswater)? I'd really appreciate your opinions. Sorry if this is posted in the wrong place. 


http://www.polyvore.com/mulberry_bayswater_loopy_leopard_patent/thing?id=24909400


----------



## wulie

Hi Nalinu, I think the Alexa version was printed fabric in this print (pretty sure there's been one on e-bay recently), from last summer....? The pattern placement will vary across bags. It's very striking, but too much pink for me!


----------



## Nalinu

wulie said:


> Hi Nalinu, I think the Alexa version was printed fabric in this print (pretty sure there's been one on e-bay recently), from last summer....? The pattern placement will vary across bags. It's very striking, but too much pink for me!



Hi, thanks for getting back to me. I just can't decide whether I like it! I think it might be a bit to pink for me too!


----------



## sandman1600

Hi,

I recently purchased this from eBay on an impulse and now I'm questioning authenticity.

I've attached a couple of photos. It's supposed to be a Dan Messenger but doesn't look like the most recent Dan's I can find pics of.

Was there an old style Dan? Is it a different bag??

any help is much appreciated.

Steve

http://gallery.me.com/steven.a.taylor#100084/Screen%20shot%202011-06-20%20at%2008.33.11&bgcolor=black

http://gallery.me.com/steven.a.taylor#100084/Screen%20shot%202011-06-20%20at%2008.34.06&bgcolor=black


----------



## elvisfan4life

sandman1600 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently purchased this from eBay on an impulse and now I'm questioning authenticity.
> 
> I've attached a couple of photos. It's supposed to be a Dan Messenger but doesn't look like the most recent Dan's I can find pics of.
> 
> Was there an old style Dan? Is it a different bag??
> 
> any help is much appreciated.
> 
> Steve
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/steven.a.taylor#100084/Screen shot 2011-06-20 at 08.33.11&bgcolor=black
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/steven.a.taylor#100084/Screen shot 2011-06-20 at 08.34.06&bgcolor=black


 
Hi Steve- you need to repost this on the authentication thread and the expert ladies there will have a look at it for you- you need to put ebay seller id , name of bag and ebay listing no as well as the link- good luck!


----------



## sandman1600

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi Steve- you need to repost this on the authentication thread and the expert ladies there will have a look at it for you- you need to put ebay seller id , name of bag and ebay listing no as well as the link- good luck!



Hi

Thanks for the reply. I should have been clearer... I was more concerned with whether it is actually a Dan bag or not rather than if it was real Mulberry as I know that can be tricky. 

It doesn't look like the current Dan bag but can anyone confirm if they recognise it? Is it a previous design Dan bag?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## JazzyJay

sandman - Your photos are not showing up, although other ones in your album are. It isn't generally tricky for us to authenticate an item, if we have the correct photos. Dan is a fairly new model, however there have been similar models to the Dan in the past. If you repost the photo links, we can try to identify it, presuming it is authentic.


----------



## sandman1600

JazzyJay said:


> sDan is a fairly new model, however there have been similar models to the Dan in the past. If you repost the photo links, we can try to identify it, presuming it is authentic.



Thanks again. Hopefully these will show up now...


----------



## JazzyJay

This isn't the correct thread, but do you have a photo of the interior leather Mulberry label and small black Made in label.


----------



## sandman1600

JazzyJay said:


> This isn't the correct thread, but do you have a photo of the interior leather Mulberry label and small black Made in label.



Thanks. I've uploaded them... Obviously, I am concerned about the authenticity but the reason I chose this thread was to identify if it was a Dan bag or some other style as it looks different to the Dan bag on the Mulberry website.

The reverse of the Made In tag has an X on it.


----------



## JazzyJay

As I suspected, it isn't genuine, and isn't a Dan. In fact, it is actually not any model I have seen, more of a cross between several.


----------



## sandman1600

JazzyJay said:


> As I suspected, it isn't genuine, and isn't a Dan. In fact, it is actually not any model I have seen, more of a cross between several.



Great. 

Is there anything I can point to as evidence of it not being authentic?


----------



## JazzyJay

We don't disclose the reasons for an item not being authentic, as we don't want to aid replica makers in making their fakes any more accurate, however the bag has many issues typical of a counterfeit Mulberry both inside and out. As I said, it isn't a model that I am aware has ever been produced, more of a cross between Dan, Percival and Woody.


----------



## sandman1600

JazzyJay said:


> We don't disclose the reasons for an item not being authentic, as we don't want to aid replica makers in making their fakes any more accurate, however the bag has many issues typical of a counterfeit Mulberry both inside and out. As I said, it isn't a model that I am aware has ever been produced, more of a cross between Dan, Percival and Woody.



Thanks very much for your help. I'll see what I can get out of PayPal.

Thanks again.

Steve


----------



## sandman1600

As an update to this, the seller is now trying to produce the original receipt to prove it's genuine.


----------



## JazzyJay

They'll have a job, however unfortunately receipts can be faked too and also if an item comes with a receipt, that receipt doesn't necessarily relate to the item in question. Any receipt produced by this seller will either be counterfeit too or relating to another item, as your bag is without question counterfeit. This thread is to identify items, and as we did that, any other discussions relating to authenticity should really be on the Authenticate this Mulberry thread. If the seller is being difficult, you may have to prove to paypal that it is not genuine, which you can do, at a cost, via Fakespotters or Authenticate4u. Mulberry do not offer an authentication service.


----------



## Renabean

Hi ladies,

Im not sure if this is the right thread but what type of leather is this? I am worried that I am going to use the wrong leather care and ruin my bag!


----------



## JazzyJay

Probably not the right thread, and I can't really tell from that photo. Do you have one taken in natural light of the front and one of the inside.


----------



## Beckyb208

Hi im new to this forumn, I am a big lover of handbags but only recently got my first mulberry bag from my boyfriend and  I was wondering if anyone could tell me what this style is called please as I do nt have much mulberry knowledge!! Thanks in advance and hope the photo link works!
becky


----------



## Beckyb208




----------



## Beckyb208




----------



## Beckyb208

ok sorry cant seem to get the image to upload :S sorry!


----------



## Indiana

Hi, could someone name this for me please?  It's heavy and unlined with a rectangular label inside...

Thanks!


----------



## bagbear

I wondered if anyone can help me identify this bag. I love the shape and the fact it fits over the shoulder but I have never seen this style before.

cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160573934818&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7219wt_962


----------



## JazzyJay

Indiana - No idea, it looks like a cross between a dillon and one of the sullivan leather range, from the brinkley/ellison family.

bagbear - It's a grosvenor.


----------



## bagbear

Thanks you so much Jazzy. For some reason, in my head the Grosvenor had 2 straps- not sure why!


----------



## Indiana

Thanks Jazzy!


----------



## jmhs

hello, can anyone please help me identify this somerset bag. i am not sure whether it is fake or genuine! thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....713987&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## MiniMabel

jmhs said:


> hello, can anyone please help me identify this somerset bag. i am not sure whether it is fake or genuine! thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....713987&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


 


The style is the Somerset Tote.  You will need to add the auction listing to the Authentication Thread for our experts to check the bag for you.  They will also need pictures of the internal plaque, metal fob (front & back) and the "made in" tag.


----------



## Newbie9

Hi- very new to Mulberry so I'm sorry if this is a no-brainer- what Alexa is this? i.e. what is the colour? I mean the crackled one on the left: https://www.facebook.com/Mulberry#!/photo.php?fbid=2150584563686&set=o.38150001941&type=1&theater


----------



## erin86e

Hi, can anyone help me identify this mulberry bag? I'm not familiar with mulberry bags. Thank you


----------



## elvisfan4life

Newbie9 said:


> Hi- very new to Mulberry so I'm sorry if this is a no-brainer- what Alexa is this? i.e. what is the colour? I mean the crackled one on the left: https://www.facebook.com/Mulberry#!/photo.php?fbid=2150584563686&set=o.38150001941&type=1&theater


 
Its called the mini leopard alexa and if you search on here you will find some reveals - they are very popular!! It was aw 2010 season so wont be in the shops any more


----------



## elvisfan4life

erin86e said:


> Hi, can anyone help me identify this mulberry bag? I'm not familiar with mulberry bags. Thank you


 
Hi I think its the Jacquetta or could be a mollie as to me they are very similar- if you google those you will hopefully find pics- both several years old now so you will only find preloved


----------



## Newbie9

elvisfan4life said:


> Its called the mini leopard alexa and if you search on here you will find some reveals - they are very popular!! It was aw 2010 season so wont be in the shops any more


 
thanks!! more to lust after!


----------



## elvisfan4life

you are welcome- its a lovely bag- it seems to change colour in the light and is very robust much more than you would expect from the design


----------



## erin86e

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi I think its the Jacquetta or could be a mollie as to me they are very similar- if you google those you will hopefully find pics- both several years old now so you will only find preloved




Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## BagaholicUK

Hello, I'm new to the site and can't create my own thread so I hope you don't mind posting in this one. I would like to know more about the Mulberry Bayswater Clutch in Patent Ink (blue). Do any fellow forum people own this bag? And if so, what season and year was it released and do they all have a serial number? Thank you. 

I would like to buy a second hand one as mulberry no longer sell these, but want to get advice on authenticity.


----------



## Kriscat

BagaholicUK said:


> Hello, I'm new to the site and can't create my own thread so I hope you don't mind posting in this one. I would like to know more about the Mulberry Bayswater Clutch in Patent Ink (blue). Do any fellow forum people own this bag? And if so, what season and year was it released and do they all have a serial number? Thank you.
> 
> I would like to buy a second hand one as mulberry no longer sell these, but want to get advice on authenticity.



If you find one you'd like to buy, please post as advised (first page)in the "Authenticate this..."-thread, and we will help you. Welcome to the forum, btw!
Kris


----------



## elvisfan4life

erin86e said:


> Thanks a lot!!!


 
No problem!! welcome to the forum btw- dont be shy come and chat- there are lots of lovers of the older classic bags who will be happy to help you find some- and remember to always post any you find on the authentication thread so the experts can make sure you are getting a genuine one


----------



## Yepa

Does anyone recognize this vintage mulberry:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330589200470&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I'm wondering about the name and year of production


----------



## Lady Farquar

Hi all!

Seen a lovely Mulberry today - a little like this one in post no 51, but in choc brown/oak handles, and with a postman's lock.  Any ideas??

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/can-you-identify-this-mulberry-318229-4.html


----------



## wondervos

Hi all,
Does anyone know what bag this is?


----------



## MiniMabel

wondervos said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone know what bag this is?


 

Georgie?


----------



## elvisfan4life

yup Georgie


----------



## JazzyJay

No, it's not a Georgie, it's a Peggy.


----------



## elvisfan4life

oops what is the diff between georgie and peggy then??


----------



## wondervos

OK, thanks! For some reason I did think it was not a Georgie... I have never heard of Peggy though.


----------



## JazzyJay

They are both based on the same bayswater footprint, but there are some subtle differences. This is a Georgie, for comparison purposes:






Also, to my knowledge the Peggy was only made in vintage kenya/printed leather, unlike the Georgie which has been made in many of the leather types.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Well I never the one I have always thought was a georgie is a peggy!! thanks J!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

wondervos said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone know what bag this is?


 
It's a lovely bag wondervos - I've seen it on Love Handbags.  Did you buy it?


----------



## wondervos

No, I didn't get it, too similar to Bays (of which I have 2 already). I was just curious. Would have considered it if it was E-W size.


----------



## WillowWinter

Hi ,

I just bought this Mulberry and was wondering if you could identify the model ? Thanks in advance 

link: http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/womenclothes/2395799


----------



## JazzyJay

If it is genuine, which I can't tell from just that one photo, it is a joelle shoulder.


----------



## WillowWinter

JazzyJay said:


> If it is genuine, which I can't tell from just that one photo, it is a joelle shoulder.


   Hi there, thanks for that  ,don't worry the photo on the ad is terrible so I got the seller to send proper clearer photos of all around the bag inside and out and I have a Kensington already so I'm happy that it's genuine. Thanks for your help


----------



## 0charlotte0

I got this handbag as a present today but I have no idea what bag it is. I don't know much about either Mulberry or bags in general 

It is dark brown with a Mulberry logo on the front. It has a shoulder-strop too. I think it's quite old (like 20-30 years maybe). Does anyone know what the bag is called?


----------



## JazzyJay

I'm not so familiar with some of the more vintage pieces, but it could be a Burford in reptile print leather.


----------



## Indiana

Hi experts!  What is this bag please?


----------



## Lady Farquar

Hi Indiana - I'm sure others with more knowledge will be able to correct me if I'm wrong, but is it a Warren Messenger?? Looks very similar to one I tried on a Bicester last summer....


----------



## Indiana

Lady Farquar said:


> Hi Indiana - I'm sure others with more knowledge will be able to correct me if I'm wrong, but is it a Warren Messenger?? Looks very similar to one I tried on a Bicester last summer....


 
Thank you LadyF.  I'm sure you're right.  

(Was it comfy?)


----------



## Lady Farquar

Think it must have been (going on memory), as I was tossing up between that, and the burgundy Ant which I ended up buying.  I liked the stripy lining too!


----------



## nlichtman

Hi I know I don't have a picture but I saw a lady carrying a gorgeous chocolate bag it had a braided handle and a coaster it was stunning so slouchy and yummy.


----------



## Kriscat

nlichtman said:


> Hi I know I don't have a picture but I saw a lady carrying a gorgeous chocolate bag it had a braided handle and a coaster it was stunning so slouchy and yummy.




Like this one? Long shot...I know


----------



## nlichtman

Sorry no it had a braided handle and a coaster. I think it might be part of the Daria family?! 

I fell in love with it! x


----------



## Indiana

Sounds like the Daria Hobo (though I didn't think it came in choc?)   

It's heavenly in pheasant green... I can understand why you fell for it, Nlicht!


----------



## nlichtman

This bag was lovely, you just never know if a bag is a fake, so maybe fakers made it in choc x


----------



## nlichtman

Your right it was a Daria Hobo but it was in chocolate, I think it was the medium size. 


Does anybody know if it comes in choc or did come in choc x


----------



## venilles

I really like this bag but not sure what style this is?


----------



## Ondrea

venilles said:


> I really like this bag but not sure what style this is?


I would put this on the authenticate this thread I am not at all sure that it is actually a mulberry bag, sorry but it has a few issues.


----------



## venilles

Ondrea said:


> I would put this on the authenticate this thread I am not at all sure that it is actually a mulberry bag, sorry but it has a few issues.



i see i see. i just found this picture online and i'm a newbie to mulberry.


----------



## Ondrea

venilles said:


> i see i see. i just found this picture online and i'm a newbie to mulberry.


Don't worry always bring your questions to this forum everyone on here is very friendly and will aways be willing to help you.


----------



## Krush

Does anyone know this style? 
Lakrits suggested (in the authenticate-thread) that it could be a Mulberry Ida, but I cannot find it when I try to google it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MiniMabel

Krush said:


> Does anyone know this style?
> Lakrits suggested (in the authenticate-thread) that it could be a Mulberry Ida, but I cannot find it when I try to google it.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 

Tarababe has one of these.......................Ida...............

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/my-new-to-me-ida-668725.html


----------



## Krush

MiniMabel said:


> Tarababe has one of these.......................Ida...............
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/my-new-to-me-ida-668725.html



Thanks so much!
This forum (and all the users) is just amazing!


----------



## JazzyJay

Yes, it looks like an Ida.


----------



## Krush

JazzyJay said:


> Yes, it looks like an Ida.



I am now sure that it is 
I have more photos, and compared to Tarababe's it's the same bag.


----------



## darceymae

Hi,

i cant put a picture of mine up until i have a certain amount of posts. Its a mans messenger. It has a canvas strap its like a bryanmore but without the metal clips on the front. It has a big flap over and has a zip to close it which runs the length of the bag. It also has a small zipped pocket inside. Mine is black but i would imagine they did other colours.

Thanks for your help ladies
xx


----------



## JazzyJay

There's a few possibilities, but difficult without photos. It could be a percival.


----------



## crystalchandeli

Hi I purchased a bag recently on ebay, it is, according to the tag, a 'Bond Street Tote', in 'ebony' . I have tried to find out more about the bag eg when it was produced, but google has nothing. I would be really interested to know if anyone knows anything about this bag. 
the bag has no serial disc.

many thanks


----------



## MiniMabel

crystalchandeli said:


> Hi I purchased a bag recently on ebay, it is, according to the tag, a 'Bond Street Tote', in 'ebony' . I have tried to find out more about the bag eg when it was produced, but google has nothing. I would be really interested to know if anyone knows anything about this bag.
> the bag has no serial disc.
> 
> many thanks


 

Hi - are you able to put pictures on here so that maybe someone will recognise it?


----------



## crystalchandeli

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - are you able to put pictures on here so that maybe someone will recognise it?


 
hello, thanks for the reply, here we are...


----------



## JazzyJay

It's a special purchase, albeit a fairly early one. I would suggest it was probably made on the cusp of the changeover from 'vintage' to the more modern line. Actually, a quick check of the barcode tag bears this out, as being 2003.


----------



## crystalchandeli

Hi Jazzy, thank you so much for your help, I was a bit concerned it may be a fake because I couldn't find any references to it online.


----------



## cathk

Hello All

Can anyone identify this evening bag by Mulberry? I absolutely love the bag but the colour is not to my taste (unfortunately). There was one in black on ebay that I bid on but I chickened out at the last minute, regretting it now. Thanks!!!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MULBERRY-Tas...498571?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item588fab6d4b


----------



## d9562591

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1410504&d=1306064637

hi all, 
am new here, saw Jessie J was carrying a mulberry 
can anyone help to identify this bag, is it still available? i think its nice!


----------



## JazzyJay

cathk said:


> Hello All
> 
> Can anyone identify this evening bag by Mulberry? I absolutely love the bag but the colour is not to my taste (unfortunately). There was one in black on ebay that I bid on but I chickened out at the last minute, regretting it now. Thanks!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/MULBERRY-Tas...498571?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item588fab6d4b


 
No idea of its name, or indeed if it had one. It's vintage and they don't appear very often on ebay. I had one in the same colour a few years ago, might even be the same one!


----------



## JazzyJay

d9562591 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1410504&d=1306064637
> 
> hi all,
> am new here, saw Jessie J was carrying a mulberry
> can anyone help to identify this bag, is it still available? i think its nice!


 
It's a mila tote, not currently available on mulberry.com but you may still find it at some of the other online retailers.


----------



## Cranberry

Sorry wrong place


----------



## d9562591

JazzyJay said:


> It's a mila tote, not currently available on mulberry.com but you may still find it at some of the other online retailers.



thanks! oh that means i cannot find it in the Mulberry store anymore right?


----------



## sugna

Hi,
I've just bought this bag and I am wondering if anyone might be able to identify it for me.
Thanks in advance!













I hope these links work...


----------



## sugna

http://www.flickr.com/photos/67547190@N06/6147588661/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/67547190@N06/6148138568/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/67547190@N06/6147587875/in/photostream

Hopefully this time!


----------



## JazzyJay

sugna said:


> Hi,
> I've just bought this bag and I am wondering if anyone might be able to identify it for me.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope these links work...


 
It's a woody in oak darwin leather.


----------



## roscono3

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-..._s_Handbags&hash=item35b525b888#ht_2455wt_952

Can someone give me the name of this bag pls 

Thanks in advance Ross


----------



## sugna

JazzyJay said:


> It's a woody in oak darwin leather.



Thank you so much JazzyJay


----------



## Sabinalynn

Hi ladies! I'm totally new to Mulberry and I came accross this bag, can someone ID it for me? thanks!


----------



## Kriscat

Sabinalynn said:


> Hi ladies! I'm totally new to Mulberry and I came accross this bag, can someone ID it for me? thanks!


 
It's a tasseled Roxanne - glove leather?
Welcome to the Mulberry side


----------



## roscono3

Good Morning Ladies, Could someone help me identify these 2 Mulberry bags pls

Thanks Ross x


http://s647.photobucket.com/albums/uu195/roscono3/?action=view&current=DSC_0108.jpg
http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu195/roscono3/DSC_0021.jpg


----------



## roscono3

Double Post!! ......Sorry


----------



## JazzyJay

roscono3 said:


> Good Morning Ladies, Could someone help me identify these 2 Mulberry bags pls
> 
> Thanks Ross x
> 
> 
> http://s647.photobucket.com/albums/uu195/roscono3/?action=view&current=DSC_0108.jpg
> http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu195/roscono3/DSC_0021.jpg


 
The first one looks to be a bonnie in rose matt glove leather. The second, depending on its size, could be either a roseberry or a doughty in black logo fabric.


----------



## roscono3

JazzyJay said:


> The first one looks to be a bonnie in rose matt glove leather. The second, depending on its size, could be either a roseberry or a doughty in black logo fabric.



Thanks so much Jazz, Your knowledge is amazing!!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Kriscat said:


> It's a tasseled Roxanne - glove leather?
> Welcome to the Mulberry side



Thanks soooo much!


----------



## mnchickz

any idea what style this bag is? and what the retail price is? thanks!


----------



## JazzyJay

mnchickz said:


> any idea what style this bag is? and what the retail price is? thanks!


 
Your picture isn't showing up.


----------



## JazzyJay

The link showed in my reply but the photo didn't show in your post. It's a navaho in coffee washed nappa leather from spring/summer 2007, and retailed at £595.


----------



## Jodes.E

Hi Everybody, 

I am new to the forum and was wondering if you could please help identify my bag. I have searched through the ref library but cant seem to see it in there! I have no question about its authenticity as it was purchased from the outlet store in Cheshire Oaks but am not sure it if it was a seasonal bag.
Its made of very delicate cracked leather which is gold. Not that I remember that when Im throwing it around my car haha ooops! Any info would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## AnniWillz

Hi Guys and Gals,  can anyone help ID this beaut for me -Tnx 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360394812170?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MiniMabel

Jodes.E said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I am new to the forum and was wondering if you could please help identify my bag. I have searched through the ref library but cant seem to see it in there! I have no question about its authenticity as it was purchased from the outlet store in Cheshire Oaks but am not sure it if it was a seasonal bag.
> Its made of very delicate cracked leather which is gold. Not that I remember that when Im throwing it around my car haha ooops! Any info would be gratefully appreciated.


 

Hi - it is the Bayswater Clutch.


----------



## MiniMabel

AnniWillz said:


> Hi Guys and Gals, can anyone help ID this beaut for me -Tnx
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360394812170?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 

Hi Anni - I think it is called Lydia but I'm not 100% sure.  Hopefully, Jazzy will be along to confirm one way or the other.


----------



## JazzyJay

Yes, I agree with it being a Lydia.


----------



## Jodes.E

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - it is the Bayswater Clutch.


 
Thankyou!


----------



## AnniWillz

JazzyJay said:


> Yes, I agree with it being a Lydia.



You guys are amazing! Thanks so much x


----------



## AnniWillz

JazzyJay said:


> Yes, I agree with it being a Lydia.



Hello again, 

Thanks for IDing my bag, thing is I can't find absolutely any info/pics etc on this model - Lydia.  Seems strange.  Just want to compare.  I've tried searing the Forum but to no avail - any suggestions?

link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360394812170?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## P-M

AnniWillz said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Thanks for IDing my bag, thing is I can't find absolutely any info/pics etc on this model - Lydia.  Seems strange.  Just want to compare.  I've tried searing the Forum but to no avail - any suggestions?
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360394812170?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Hey! *I have a bag* that has some similarities with your (?) bag. Sorry for the bad quality of the pic, the bag is much lovelier IRL. I don't know what it is called. Made of canvas and leather, as you can see from the pic. Quite light to carry and nice to use on rainy days.


----------



## JazzyJay

AnniWillz said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Thanks for IDing my bag, thing is I can't find absolutely any info/pics etc on this model - Lydia.  Seems strange.  Just want to compare.  I've tried searing the Forum but to no avail - any suggestions?
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360394812170?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 
Many models were produced for only a very small period of time, and were not made in quantity, so it can be difficult to research them, often finding no information at all.


----------



## JazzyJay

P-M said:


> Hey! *I have a bag* that has some similarities with your (?) bag. Sorry for the bad quality of the pic, the bag is much lovelier IRL. I don't know what it is called. Made of canvas and leather, as you can see from the pic. Quite light to carry and nice to use on rainy days.


 
I know the name of this bag, but I really can't pull it from the depths of my memory at the moment. It is made from logo jacquard. The Lydia has more similarities to the Oakland than anything else.


----------



## AnniWillz

P-M said:


> Hey! *I have a bag* that has some similarities with your (?) bag. Sorry for the bad quality of the pic, the bag is much lovelier IRL. I don't know what it is called. Made of canvas and leather, as you can see from the pic. Quite light to carry and nice to use on rainy days.


Lovely bag!  Thanks for the picture


----------



## AnniWillz

JazzyJay said:


> Many models were produced for only a very small period of time, and were not made in quantity, so it can be difficult to research them, often finding no information at all.


So quite unique eh!


----------



## P-M

JazzyJay said:


> I know the name of this bag, but I really can't pull it from the depths of my memory at the moment. It is made from logo jacquard. The Lydia has more similarities to the Oakland than anything else.



Hey Jazzy! over night and your brain will give you (and I) the answer in the morning! I hope!


----------



## MiniMabel

Anni - Elvis has a chocolate Lydia in her album...........

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=8335


----------



## AnniWillz

JazzyJay said:


> Yes, I agree with it being a Lydia.





MiniMabel said:


> Anni - Elvis has a chocolate Lydia in her album...........
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=8335



MiniMabel, you are awsome!  Thank you so much - I now know my Lydia is not alone


----------



## nlichtman

I saw a bag today in blue darwin well it looked like darwin!

It was a hobo style bag all in blue leather plae blue inc handle.

They had a mulberry plaque like on mitzy and had leather bits like mila on the sides???????

Any idea xxx


----------



## gunsandbanjos

One of the girls at uni had a Mulberry bag her boyfriend bought her and i dont recognise it at all!
Looks new so not an old i've never seen i dont think. Have looked on M.com and dont see it, really curious now.

Looks like a Daria Hobo but not quite right.

Big plaque on front like Daria, 2 braided handles, zip closure, 4 metal feet like a bays.

Sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## Yepa

Hey. Posted this a while back (p. 29), but never got an answer, so I'll try again. IO bought this bag early this summer and would love to know the name. Year of production would be a welcome bonus.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....ageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&clk_rvr_id=269986763439

I've seen a couple of these in (kind of dark) blue on ebay, but never any other colours.


ETA: this is a link to the same bag in blue currently on sale:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Genui...11?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c5f8b6c73

I do not know this seller, or know if the bag is genuine, but thought I'd add it as the pictures are good so if you're not sure of the identity of the bag by looking at the pics of the black one, maybe these'll help.


----------



## roscono3

Hi guys can anyone name the model / style of this Mulberry please.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JazzyJay

roscono3 said:


> Hi guys can anyone name the model / style of this Mulberry please.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


 
It's an Elly. Also made in suede.


----------



## roscono3

JazzyJay said:


> It's an Elly. Also made in suede.



Thanks JazzyJay


----------



## suesmithmrs

is this ok please

item name - somerset hobo
item no - 180737674428
seller id - icohen71034q2r

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...28?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a14ce0cbc

Thankyou


----------



## suesmithmrs

suesmithmrs said:


> is this ok please
> 
> item name - somerset hobo
> item no - 180737674428
> seller id - icohen71034q2r
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...28?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a14ce0cbc
> 
> Thankyou


 
Sorry i put this in the wrong place


----------



## pollipox

Hi!
I am wondering if anyone knows whats the name of this bag and when its made, I got it from a friend and he doesnt know anything about it. 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/638/sdc12130c.jpg/

Thanks!!


----------



## SukiB

Hi

Does anyone know what this one is called?

http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm42/TLB_Global/b1392456.jpg

Many Thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

SukiB said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know what this one is called?
> 
> http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm42/TLB_Global/b1392456.jpg
> 
> Many Thanks


 
There are two models that look very similar. Do you have a photo of the other side of the bag?


----------



## SukiB

Jazzyjay does this help?

http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm42/TLB_Global/4b9446bf.jpg

Many thanks in advance


----------



## JazzyJay

SukiB said:


> Jazzyjay does this help?
> 
> http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm42/TLB_Global/4b9446bf.jpg
> 
> Many thanks in advance


 
Yes, it's a Brinkley.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Hi,
Just tried to follow your link, but fleabay shows the item as being removed. Try going onto google and typing mulberry bag image, you'll have lots to sift through, but it may turn up. The outlet/factory shops at Bicester, York, Shepton Mallet and Cheshire Oaks often have stock from previous seasons. As long as the bag is not a 'second' they will post out to you for £7.50. I've just bought Ava in plum and a mini Edna in tomato, having rung them all in search for a Charlie to wear to a friends wedding.....


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Unless anyone knows where I can get a charlie.........?


----------



## MiniMabel

Mooshooshoo said:


> Unless anyone knows where I can get a charlie.........?


 

There are 4 on Ebay UK.........2 x black, 1 x gold, 1 x pink!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Thanks. Had looked at them, like the gold one and had emailed regarding receipt, but vendor unwilling to send either receipt or photocopy with details blanked out. Photographs both library stock. The second photgraph is from very dodgy chinese mulberry replica site. The bag may well be genuine, but it doesn't make me confident.


----------



## sunblock

Any ideas?


----------



## shopaholicmum

Hi, it's an oak blenheim. HTH!


----------



## sunblock

shopaholicmum said:


> Hi, it's an oak blenheim. HTH!



Thanks its my bag but yet i dont know the name haha my bad


----------



## Inem

Really gorgeous Blenheim by the way.


----------



## Aida04

This Mulberry should be a Brompton - is that correct ?
I cannot seem to find many, if any, references to it on the web, so wondering when this model was from ?






And what about this pretty green one - what is this model called ?


----------



## JazzyJay

Aida04 said:


> This Mulberry should be a Brompton - is that correct ?
> I cannot seem to find many, if any, references to it on the web, so wondering when this model was from ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what about this pretty green one - what is this model called ?


 
Yes, the first one is a brompton. The second one I know the name of but I can't draw it from my memory at the moment. It is in apple kenya leather and is from the same family as the Pasadena and Vancouver, so probably has an American/Canadian type name. I will trawl my archives and see if I can find it.


----------



## Indiana

Hi, could I have a name for this little vintage bucket bag please?  And also the colour... it's a very dark green.  Thanks!


----------



## harrybob

Hello everyone,

This is my very first post on this forum. I hope you can realy help me as I find myself in a real predicimnet. 

I have three Mulberry bags. Alexa and Bayswater and a bag that I wasnt sure of the name. This was my first ever "posh" bag and I bought all three from an approved seller in Sheffield. (big and national department store) I bought the bag at the time, just because I liked it and not knowing much about fashion (i still dont) and the significance of the purchase I didnt take too much notice of the name. I bought the bag in mid 2000. 
The dilema is this! I have emailed Mulberry along with pictures and they have, from their email made thorough investigations, but they tell me that the bag is a fake and that they are unable to identify the bag. 
I really do not know what to do? The bag was genuinely bought from an approved shop and cost me alot of money. I had saved my reward points to help me with the purchase. Should i contact the manager of the store directly and ask him/ her to investigate? 
I can post pictures of the bag but i must admit that it has had a spin in the washing machine. Grrrr 16 month old son and tired me not checking the drum before switching it on! I have used the bag quite alot, at the time the store in question did not have its own mulberry concession, the bags were placed on a shelf and purchased at one of the regular tills. 
Any help would be really welcome, im pretty upest (not only about the washing machine) and really frustrated about the whole mess. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## JazzyJay

Indiana said:


> Hi, could I have a name for this little vintage bucket bag please? And also the colour... it's a very dark green. Thanks!


 



It looks like a hellier, what size is it?


----------



## JazzyJay

harrybob said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my very first post on this forum. I hope you can realy help me as I find myself in a real predicimnet.
> 
> I have three Mulberry bags. Alexa and Bayswater and a bag that I wasnt sure of the name. This was my first ever "posh" bag and I bought all three from an approved seller in Sheffield. (big and national department store) I bought the bag at the time, just because I liked it and not knowing much about fashion (i still dont) and the significance of the purchase I didnt take too much notice of the name. I bought the bag in mid 2000.
> The dilema is this! I have emailed Mulberry along with pictures and they have, from their email made thorough investigations, but they tell me that the bag is a fake and that they are unable to identify the bag.
> I really do not know what to do? The bag was genuinely bought from an approved shop and cost me alot of money. I had saved my reward points to help me with the purchase. Should i contact the manager of the store directly and ask him/ her to investigate?
> I can post pictures of the bag but i must admit that it has had a spin in the washing machine. Grrrr 16 month old son and tired me not checking the drum before switching it on! I have used the bag quite alot, at the time the store in question did not have its own mulberry concession, the bags were placed on a shelf and purchased at one of the regular tills.
> Any help would be really welcome, im pretty upest (not only about the washing machine) and really frustrated about the whole mess.
> Thanks in advance


 
That is very odd, as Mulberry stopped doing formal authentications about 18 months or so ago. Please take some photos of the bag, and post them on the Authenticate this Mulberry section of this board, and we can take a further look at it for you.


----------



## Indiana

JazzyJay said:


> It looks like a hellier, what size is it?


 
It's 11.5" wide at the top (8" wide at the base) and 8" high and about 6" deep at the base.  Does that sound right for a Hellier? 

Thanks Jazzy!


----------



## harrybob

Thank you Jazzy Jay

I have just received another email from Mulberry, i am dealing with a lady called Ms Eve (who has been very helpful. ) The plot thickens! 

It would appear that the department store in question has somehow sold me a prototype sample bag that would initially only be available at an outlet store. I have been advised to contact the manager directly to raise a compalint. The bag has been identified as a protype of the Zinia, although the zinia is very much different to my bag (very confusing) I will need to upload pictures wheni get home as i am not sure how to upload them from my iphone.

Thank you again


----------



## JazzyJay

Indiana said:


> It's 11.5" wide at the top (8" wide at the base) and 8" high and about 6" deep at the base.  Does that sound right for a Hellier?
> 
> Thanks Jazzy!


 
I'd say that's about right, they do vary a bit in size.


----------



## Indiana

Thank you Jazzy!


----------



## pala2socks

Hi 

Can you check this for me please 

mulberry mitzy
190593863142
seller naelhageali

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/190593863142?...ht_1250wt_1210

Thank you


----------



## JazzyJay

pala2socks said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you check this for me please
> 
> mulberry mitzy
> 190593863142
> seller naelhageali
> 
> http://www.ebay.ie/itm/190593863142?...ht_1250wt_1210
> 
> Thank you


 
This should have been posted in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread. I think it is likely to be fine, but would like to see a photo of the made in label just to be certain; if you are the winning bidder, once you have the photo or have received the bag, please then repost in the other thread.


----------



## pala2socks

Hi 

Can you check this for me please 

mulberry mitzy
190593863142
seller naelhageali
disc serial number 645137
made in china tag with ZD4 at the back

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/190593863142?...ht_1250wt_1210

Thank you
This should have been posted in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread. I think it is likely to be fine, but would like to see a photo of the made in label just to be certain; if you are the winning bidder, once you have the photo or have received the bag, please then repost in the other thread.


----------



## ih217

JazzyJay said:


> The first one is a capris, the second is already correctly identified as an adena.


 

Hi Jazzy Jay,
I have a Capri in perfect condition. How much do you think I could sell it for? I love it but its just too small for all my clutter.


----------



## MiniMabel

ih217 said:


> Hi Jazzy Jay,
> I have a Capri in perfect condition. How much do you think I could sell it for? I love it but its just too small for all my clutter.


 

hi ih217 - TPF rules do not permit the discussion of selling prices of bags.  A good idea would be, for example, to check completed auctions on Ebay to get an idea of how much bags sell for.  I hope this helps.  MM.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Could someone kindly tell me the style and color of this bag? TIA!


----------



## NerdyNerd

I was at a work conference the other day and saw this girl from Singapore with the most gorgeous bag. I liked it so much, i had to stealthily take a cell phone picture of it. I don't really know much about Mulberry but the bag looked like that's what it might be. I don't think it's a fake because the leather looked amazing in person - not so much in the crappy cell phone pic, sorry about that. 

So basically I'd like to know if this is even a Mulberry, and if it is, what model.


----------



## wulie

scoobiesmomma said:


> Could someone kindly tell me the style and color of this bag? TIA!


 
That looks like an oak roxanne, with a guitar-type strap attached, but carried with the flap open & hanging over the back!


----------



## wulie

NerdyNerd said:


> I was at a work conference the other day and saw this girl from Singapore with the most gorgeous bag. I liked it so much, i had to stealthily take a cell phone picture of it. I don't really know much about Mulberry but the bag looked like that's what it might be. I don't think it's a fake because the leather looked amazing in person - not so much in the crappy cell phone pic, sorry about that.
> 
> So basically I'd like to know if this is even a Mulberry, and if it is, what model.


 
Hi NerdyNerd, I'm pretty sure it's not a Mulberry, but one of the many "Alexa inspired" bags that are out there (some of which are pretty good quality!)


----------



## NerdyNerd

wulie said:


> Hi NerdyNerd, I'm pretty sure it's not a Mulberry, but one of the many "Alexa inspired" bags that are out there (some of which are pretty good quality!)


Thanks for the reply! 
Unfortunately it will make tracking the bag down even harder. Ugh, I feel like kicking myself for not asking the girl where she got her bag!


----------



## joy&lv

Is this a Small Baywater or just Baywater? I am considering getting my first Mulberry and I just LOVE this color and style.
Or maybe it isn't a Baywater... this one has feet... I am so new and clueless!


----------



## JazzyJay

joy&lv said:


> Is this a Small Baywater or just Baywater? I am considering getting my first Mulberry and I just LOVE this color and style.
> Or maybe it isn't a Baywater... this one has feet... I am so new and clueless!


 
Yes, it's a bayswater, most bayswaters have feet. There is no such model as a small bayswater; there is a small bayswater satchel or a ledbury which are smaller versions of the bayswater.


----------



## joy&lv

JazzyJay said:


> Yes, it's a bayswater, most bayswaters have feet. There is no such model as a small bayswater; there is a small bayswater satchel or a ledbury which are smaller versions of the bayswater.


 
so is this the model with the crossbody strap or without.

Here is a listing from HGBag. Want to know if it is bag A
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/mulberry-red-onion-small-bayswater-high-pebbled-patent-p-2618.html

Or bag B

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/mulberry-red-onion-bayswater-high-pebbled-patent-p-2622.html

Thanks so much!


----------



## kaybeeboyle

Hi,

The bag you pictured in your previous post carried by the blonde 'celeb' is bag B, the standard size Bayswater in Red Onion. 


joy&lv said:


> so is this the model with the crossbody strap or without.
> 
> Here is a listing from HGBag. Want to know if it is bag A
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/mulberry-red-onion-small-bayswater-high-pebbled-patent-p-2618.html
> 
> Or bag B
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/mulberry-red-onion-bayswater-high-pebbled-patent-p-2622.html
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## joy&lv

kaybeeboyle said:


> Hi,
> 
> The bag you pictured in your previous post carried by the blonde 'celeb' is bag B, the standard size Bayswater in Red Onion.


 

thank you!


----------



## vhopkinson

Yes I think it is a maggie too. love the colour!


----------



## seltzer92

these two ruffled bags....are they available for sale yet this season? what are their exact styles? do they come in darker colors?


----------



## MiniMabel

seltzer92 said:


> these two ruffled bags....are they available for sale yet this season? what are their exact styles? do they come in darker colors?


 
Spring/Summer 2012..............

http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/spring-summer-2012/ready-to-wear/mulberry#


----------



## earl-grey-tea

I'm about to sell a bag like the one below and wanted to know what it is called, any ideas ? What season is it from too ? 
Thank you Girls X

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290656086065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## cajumarc

Hello,

I've just bought this bag on Ebay ; does someone know the name and approximate year of production ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260938037385?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



I'm also looking for a bag for my eldest daughter to carry her everyday stuff to University.
Which models would you advise ? It should be able to hold A4 files.

TIA


----------



## MiniMabel

cajumarc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've just bought this bag on Ebay ; does someone know the name and approximate year of production ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260938037385?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also looking for a bag for my eldest daughter to carry her everyday stuff to University.
> Which models would you advise ? It should be able to hold A4 files.
> 
> TIA


 

Hi cajumarc - I think the bag you've bought on Ebay is called a Bettina, but hopefully one of our experts will be along to advise. MM.


----------



## BocaGurl

Hi: I have a blenheim and it is stamped in black ink inside and it says " Inspected Mulberry  A". Does this mean it is from an outlet?


----------



## steph22

seltzer92 said:


> these two ruffled bags....are they available for sale yet this season? what are their exact styles? do they come in darker colors?



These are now on the coming soon section - cookie SBS and Bays


----------



## Rachael25

Hi

I know this is a very vague description so apologies in advance!  On the daily mail website Caroline Flack is carrying a tan leather bag that I think is Mulberry.  For some reason I can't seem to post a link.  It looks like she's got an a4 file in it, sideways and it has 2 shoulder straps.

Can anyone help??!!

Thank you

Rachael.


----------



## Ondrea

Rachael25 said:


> Hi
> 
> I know this is a very vague description so apologies in advance!  On the daily mail website Caroline Flack is carrying a tan leather bag that I think is Mulberry.  For some reason I can't seem to post a link.  It looks like she's got an a4 file in it, sideways and it has 2 shoulder straps.
> 
> Can anyone help??!!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Rachael.






It's a black daria drawstring tote in the first picture and the second oak bag is a mitzy tote


----------



## JazzyJay

The second one looks like it might be a drew tote rather than a mitzy, difficult angle.


----------



## Rachael25

Thank you both so much.  I think it's the Drew Tote I'm looking for.  Now all I need to do is find it!

Thanks again Ladies x


----------



## Speedstick

can someone tell me what particular Mulberry PATCHWORK Bayswater is this one? and it's RRP if possible.
I've been searching for it on the net and found only the Metallic Version which is the limited edition of it. Thanks!


----------



## vicky

I found this picture on what appears to be a fake site and would like to know if this is a made up style, or if there ever was a bag like this for real? And what it was called, if possible?

Thank you!


----------



## JazzyJay

It is made up, not a model ever produced by Mulberry.


----------



## vicky

JazzyJay said:


> It is made up, not a model ever produced by Mulberry.



Thank you!


----------



## Lili W

Have spotted this tan bag on the arm of Caroline Flack, but not sure which Mulberry it is. Anyone know?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-singer-Sam-McCarthy-split-Harry-Styles.html

Many thanks


----------



## steph22

Hello

There is a separate thread for identifying Mulberries. I think it is a Drew tote but I'm not 100%. The ladies below will confirm.

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/identify-this-mulberry-318229-39.html


----------



## Lili W

Thank you Steph22, that's the one.


----------



## Claire1988

Please help me to identify this vintage Mulberry scotchgrain 





















It was a spontaneous buy off e-bay, and I really love it-it's quite big, so great for an overnight bag. I've had it authenticated on the authentication thread, but would really love to know a bit more about it. How old is it? It is so immaculate, and doesn't even have any darkening on the handles. Does it have a name?? The nearest one I've been able to find is the Mulberry Hockley (I think that is what it is called), but that bag has the brown leather base. 

I have also been wanting to buy a dust bag for it, would a green Mulberry one be more suitable? I am guessing it is quite old...

Sorry for all the questions...I'm really new to Mulberry. I bought Gracie in oak, and a Polly Push purse in midnight during the post Christmas sale, and am so pleased with them, I am now always drooling over Mulberry bags...!!

Thanks, girls!!


----------



## Gabs

Any of you wise ladies know which bag this is?


----------



## Ondrea

Gabs said:


> Any of you wise ladies know which bag this is?



It's the shape of an effie but there is a bag which is bigger called a redford I will add the link below to a pic of one in mulberry families the only thing is I have only seen a Redford with zips on the end pockets if it's one of these they only come up very occasionally. (post 2732)

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/post-pics-of-your-mulberry-family-259364-183.html


----------



## Gabs

Ondrea said:


> It's the shape of an effie but there is a bag which is bigger called a redford I will add the link below to a pic of one in mulberry families the only thing is I have only seen a Redford with zips on the end pockets if it's one of these they only come up very occasionally. (post 2732)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/post-pics-of-your-mulberry-family-259364-183.html



Thanks a lot Ondrea! I think it looks more like Effie, all though there are a few details that don't look the same. Maybe it's a fake or a outlet special? The Effie is close enough for me, I think the Redford might be a bit big.


 ....and the hunt begins


----------



## Gabs

I found it! It's not an Effie or a Redford, but a Rockley!


----------



## Catpurse

Made of light leather, silver hardware.


----------



## JazzyJay

If it's genuine, which I can't tell from that photo, it is a dahlia in soft polished leather.


----------



## Gabs

Did Mulberry actually make this Bays?? 

http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Super_fin_Mulberry_vaska_38584638.htm?ca=10&w=3


----------



## Kriscat

Gabs said:


> Did Mulberry actually make this Bays??
> 
> http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Super_fin_Mulberry_vaska_38584638.htm?ca=10&w=3


 

No....


----------



## Gabs

Kriscat said:


> No....




Not sure if I'm disappointed or not :giggles:


----------



## VCVC

Hi there...does anyone know what ever happened to the Mulburry Mila? it was out in shops for I think one season and then vanished and it's gone forever...?

Any ideas?


----------



## Suvi

Does anyone know or has anyone heard of mini version of the Classic Mulberry school bag in pony hair? Seller said it's limited collection or something like that. I tried to google it, but couldn't find anything. :o


----------



## JazzyJay

Suvi said:


> Does anyone know or has anyone heard of mini version of the Classic Mulberry school bag in pony hair? Seller said it's limited collection or something like that. I tried to google it, but couldn't find anything. :o


 
You will need to post a photo or a link so we can try to answer you.


----------



## KatharinaV

VCVC said:


> Hi there...does anyone know what ever happened to the Mulburry Mila? it was out in shops for I think one season and then vanished and it's gone forever...?
> 
> Any ideas?



The Mila was a season bag family, which, as many of the families, only stayed around for one season.

I think she is to be found in the outlets now - check the instock outlet thread.


----------



## Suvi

JazzyJay said:


> You will need to post a photo or a link so we can try to answer you.



Unfortunately I don't have a picture.

The bag looked like this one.







But it was really small, and parts of it was made of pony hair.

I haven't found any info about limited collections or this bag made of pony hair. I remember that the brass disc's number started 00... And everything looked ok for me. But I wasn't smart enough to take a photo of the bag.


----------



## Plemont

Does anyone know the name of this bag please?  I saw it in the window of a dress agency today.  Love the bag, but I think it's probably overpriced, I'd appreciate some help so that I can do a bit of research.


----------



## Indiana

Plemont said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag please? I saw it in the window of a dress agency today. Love the bag, but I think it's probably overpriced, I'd appreciate some help so that I can do a bit of research.


 
It's a Cher.  I used to have one in red.  Nice bag!  

And this will give you an idea of current pricing:

http://www.bagboudoir.co.uk/mulberry-red-congo-leather-cher-handbag-2575-p.asp


----------



## wulie

Well done Indy - I was thinking Celia! (nearly said Celine then, getting my singers mixed up! )


----------



## Plemont

Indiana said:


> It's a Cher.  I used to have one in red.  Nice bag!
> 
> And this will give you an idea of current pricing:
> 
> http://www.bagboudoir.co.uk/mulberry-red-congo-leather-cher-handbag-2575-p.asp



Thanks Indy!  Wow I'm glad I didn't buy it now - at £260 it's definitely overpriced. 

:tpfrox:


----------



## Indiana

wulie said:


> Well done Indy - I was thinking Celia! (nearly said Celine then, getting my singers mixed up! )


 
If I'm honest Wulie, I had to trawl through the alphabet a couple of times, each time hesitating on "C" before it hit me!


----------



## ferdy

Hi, Could anyone help me with the name of this Mulberry bag please?  I bought it several years ago from Fenwick in York but can't remember which model it is.  It has a zip top fastening with an internal division and a zip pocket on the inside back and a small open pocket on the inside front.  On the outside front it has two small flap pockets and one long flap pocket behind the small ones, all with magnetic presser fastening.  It has the Mulberry label sewn inside and also the top zip and inside zip both have the mulberry tree on the pull tag.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## silver925

Hello, This is most clearly a Phoebe, but what colour please?  I thought at first Lavender but its not really right for that, someone suggested Rose, could that be right? Or would it just be Pink! Many thanks....


----------



## WillowWinter

It looks like the Lavender but is a tiny bit darker , hard to say but I think it's the Lavender.


----------



## JazzyJay

Rose was not a colour made in phoebe. Depends how accurate your photos are, it could be the faulty dye batch lavender, or they did make a colour called Pink very briefly, which looked quite similar to lavender.


----------



## wulie

...was it called Salmon? Sure I've seen Phoebes either for sale or revealed with this description.


----------



## silver925

Thanks Jazzy!

What was the faulty dye batch, and could this be it, or pink.  I have a Lavender Blenheim to compare it with and this is much warmer, like the tone that Salmon is but more pink!  Here is a pic of the Phoebe and Blenheim side by side if that might be more useful?


----------



## silver925

Also, I have had this vintage cutie for a long while but never seen this leather type again, its not marked as a sample or anything, lovely stripes though....


----------



## JazzyJay

wulie said:


> ...was it called Salmon? Sure I've seen Phoebes either for sale or revealed with this description.


 
Yes, there is salmon but this one is not salmon.


----------



## JazzyJay

silver925 said:


> Thanks Jazzy!
> 
> What was the faulty dye batch, and could this be it, or pink. I have a Lavender Blenheim to compare it with and this is much warmer, like the tone that Salmon is but more pink! Here is a pic of the Phoebe and Blenheim side by side if that might be more useful?


 
The first batch of lavender was a shade or two lighter than the 'proper' lavender colour and was sold at the outlet stores and concessions only, not in the full price stores. This one could be from the faulty dye batch now I see it side by side with the proper lavender. However, if you are planning to sell it, might be best to call it Pink!


----------



## silver925

Thanks Jazzy! Pink it is then, I rather like Mulberry quirks! I have the Choc Phoebe that I love and just dithering about this one, it holds rather less than the Choc one, another Mulberry quirk!


----------



## ferdy

ferdy said:


> Hi, Could anyone help me with the name of this Mulberry bag please?  I bought it several years ago from Fenwick in York but can't remember which model it is.  It has a zip top fastening with an internal division and a zip pocket on the inside back and a small open pocket on the inside front.  On the outside front it has two small flap pockets and one long flap pocket behind the small ones, all with magnetic presser fastening.  It has the Mulberry label sewn inside and also the top zip and inside zip both have the mulberry tree on the pull tag.  Any help is appreciated.


A bit more info - it measures 13 inches (33cm) across the bottom and is 9 inches high (23cm) at the highest points and is made of a heavy grained hide.  Anyone know?
Thanks


----------



## miss_lilah

Hi, can you please let me know the name of this Mulberry wallet?
I've also seen the same style as a small handbag with strap in Oak colour, what is it called? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-AUTHE..._s_Handbags&hash=item33729e9663#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## Isabella7

Hi.
I'm hoping I can find some more info on a Mulberry I just got from eBay. It came to me from a well recommended seller with it's care card (Mulberry 'Logo'). The site won't allow me to upload any photos just now, so I'll have a go at describing it...
*Pink jacquard (with Mulberry trees all over)
*Mauve leather long grab handles and trim
*Large mauve leather buckle (similar to on the Blenheim) embossed with the Mulberry tree.
*It fastens with a hidden magnetic snap and is lined in cream cotton.

Many thanks.


----------



## JazzyJay

miss_lilah said:


> Hi, can you please let me know the name of this Mulberry wallet?
> I've also seen the same style as a small handbag with strap in Oak colour, what is it called? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-AUTHE..._s_Handbags&hash=item33729e9663#ht_500wt_1287


 
If it's genuine which I am dubious about based on those photos, it's a concertina purse. Would need to see a photo of the bag but it sounds like a knightsbridge.


----------



## JazzyJay

Isabella7 said:


> Hi.
> I'm hoping I can find some more info on a Mulberry I just got from eBay. It came to me from a well recommended seller with it's care card (Mulberry 'Logo'). The site won't allow me to upload any photos just now, so I'll have a go at describing it...
> *Pink jacquard (with Mulberry trees all over)
> *Mauve leather long grab handles and trim
> *Large mauve leather buckle (similar to on the Blenheim) embossed with the Mulberry tree.
> *It fastens with a hidden magnetic snap and is lined in cream cotton.
> 
> Many thanks.


 
You can post a link to the ebay listing if it is less than about 90 days old, although it sounds like an ursula.


----------



## Isabella7

JazzyJay said:


> You can post a link to the ebay listing if it is less than about 90 days old, although it sounds like an ursula.



http://thumbs.ebaystatic.com/pict/180826034619_1.jpg

I can't seem to link to the actual listing, but this *should* be a link to the picture the seller posted.


----------



## JazzyJay

Isabella7 said:


> http://thumbs.ebaystatic.com/pict/180826034619_1.jpg
> 
> I can't seem to link to the actual listing, but this *should* be a link to the picture the seller posted.


 
Yes, I was right, it is an Ursula.


----------



## Isabella7

JazzyJay said:


> Yes, I was right, it is an Ursula.



Thank you!


----------



## missmulberry465

Newbie here! Seeking help on this vintage find I bought the other day. Any information would be wonderful! Apologies for the unnatural lighting in most of them and the chipped nail polish!


----------



## aalux

Hi, please help, don't know if this item is for real or not... I'm new here. Please and thank you

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/260970655761?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MiniMabel

aalux said:


> Hi, please help, don't know if this item is for real or not... I'm new here. Please and thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/260970655761?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 

Hi aalux - welcome!

You need to post the Item Name, Seller's Name, Item Number and Auction Link in the Mulberry Authentication Thread..............as laid out in post #1 on that thread.......

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-712624.html

MM


----------



## aalux

MiniMabel said:


> Hi aalux - welcome!
> 
> You need to post the Item Name, Seller's Name, Item Number and Auction Link in the Mulberry Authentication Thread..............as laid out in post #1 on that thread.......
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-712624.html
> 
> MM




Thanks MM


----------



## silver925

Hello, This is my very cute new evening bag! But I am confused....

Did Mulberry do a printed Ostrich leather or is this Ostrich?  I asked the seller who has owned it from new and she said that she was sold it as Ostrich but that Mulberry have a lot of printed leathers....

The dots on this are smoother than Ostrich when I have seen it in store, much less plucked looking....

I love the vintage Mulberry printed leathers too so am happy either way as its a great little design but would love to know for sure....  Many thanks.....


----------



## silver925

Sorry, me again, now this is a Milton Large Hobo, fairly sure of that.  But again my attack of the exotics has left me wondering is this printed or real....

Its quite smooth so perhaps printed but it also is rather wonderful in that it has a gorgeous leather lining.  Would that be right in a sample bag as this did not come in printed leather I have been told?  I took it into store and they were not at all sure... I remember seeing it in the catalogue in Alligator at some daft price but that would be more rugged? Never felt an alligator though!

Needed cheering up this week so these colours have done it, any info on material much appreciated....thank you very much....


----------



## JazzyJay

I would think the first one is likely to be ostrich, the milton looks printed.


----------



## silver925

Thank you! Amazing fast answers, Jazzy!! Will get on with continuing the collection then....I now want my lizard Mulberry back from a friend to keep with these nice textures...


----------



## silver925

Hey look a hybrid!  This seems to have my pink and the Lavender both in the same Phoebe, never seen that combo either....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-..._s_Handbags&hash=item3cc394ccaa#ht_500wt_1258


----------



## JazzyJay

silver925 said:


> Hey look a hybrid! This seems to have my pink and the Lavender both in the same Phoebe, never seen that combo either....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-..._s_Handbags&hash=item3cc394ccaa#ht_500wt_1258


 
It was produced at the same time as the other two tone phoebes, emmys and alanas. It is officially called brick and rust, but the colour that looks like lavender is nothing like lavender in real life.


----------



## clematis

Theres a lavender effie on ebay which looks red - it does look lovely I think but not sure how genuine the photos have reproduced the colour


----------



## clematis

The ebay link says item has been removed so that's really put the cat among the pigeons - maybe Mulberrymad would tell you what it's called???


----------



## silver925

Thanks Jazzy, I like these two tone ones generally but those are not very romantic colour names, brick and rust, lovely!!


----------



## cathk

Hi Ladies

Is anyone familiar with this model? Name? Year(s) produced?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320866331925?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Not intending to bid, I have one of these in oak and would like to know what it's called.  It's a lovely usable bag by the way, I really like it.

Thanks!


----------



## JazzyJay

It's an aviva, produced around 2005/6 off the top of my head.


----------



## cathk

JazzyJay said:


> It's an aviva, produced around 2005/6 off the top of my head.


 
Thanks Jazzy, I'm delighted to be able to name my bag now!


----------



## bettymuc77

Hi ladies,

I was wondering if you know this: was there ever an Alexa tote? Looks a little bit like the hobo, but just with two handles...
A friend of mine has one, someone got it for her in Cheshire Oaks in 2010, she says. The material is black soft buffalo leather.
I really think it's pretty, just curious if Mulberry ever made this - have never seen another one except for my friend's, just the hobos...
Maybe I can snap a pic of it one day and post this as well.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## clematis

Sounds lovely - post a pic?


----------



## bettymuc77

clematis said:
			
		

> Sounds lovely - post a pic?



Will do as soon as I see her again


----------



## bixff

Hi, I just buy a Psion Case which is shown with Mulberry London in a local second-hand luxury store, York.
Could you help me to check it?
Is it real, vintage?

Many thx 

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=30d8b1125c1bc834&resid=30D8B1125C1BC834!137&parid=30D8B1125C1BC834!103&authkey=!ADWurY5Hkr9bY3A


----------



## JazzyJay

bixff said:


> Hi, I just buy a Psion Case which is shown with Mulberry London in a local second-hand luxury store, York.
> Could you help me to check it?
> Is it real, vintage?
> 
> Many thx
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...30D8B1125C1BC834!103&authkey=!ADWurY5Hkr9bY3A


 
This thread is to identify/name Mulberry items. You need to post your request for this item in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread. However, I can tell you that it is a genuine item.


----------



## bixff

JazzyJay said:


> This thread is to identify/name Mulberry items. You need to post your request for this item in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread. However, I can tell you that it is a genuine item.


Thanks a lot.
I didn't notice the thread information before.
Really appeciate your help.


----------



## AnniWillz

Please authentic for me. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## MiniMabel

AnniWillz said:


> Please authentic for me. Many thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1666813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1666814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1666815


 

Hi - the style is "Jody".

If you wish the bag to be authenticated, please post on the "Mulberry Authentication Thread" in line with #1 post on that thread:-

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-712624.html


----------



## blueberryuk

I recently saw a young woman carrying a small bays satchel - but what was the colour? It was a light colour & I'm sure the hardware was rose gold. Any ideas?


----------



## matildamoo

Hi, I have just received this purse today that I purchased off ebay. Kris has previously authenticated it and I'm really chuffed with it! I was wondering if anyone would know if this purse had a name and around how old it would be? The leather on it is much thicker and softer than on my Mulberry long locked purse so I'm wondering if its a different type of leather? Thanks for any assistance! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270942452375?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Kriscat

blueberryuk said:


> I recently saw a young woman carrying a small bays satchel - but what was the colour? It was a light colour & I'm sure the hardware was rose gold. Any ideas?


 
Could be Powder Beige?


----------



## Kriscat

matildamoo said:


> Hi, I have just received this purse today that I purchased off ebay. Kris has previously authenticated it and I'm really chuffed with it! I was wondering if anyone would know if this purse had a name and around how old it would be? The leather on it is much thicker and softer than on my Mulberry long locked purse so I'm wondering if its a different type of leather? Thanks for any assistance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270942452375?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


 
I think it's just called Zip purse - probably Darwin leather.


----------



## blueberryuk

Kriscat said:


> Could be Powder Beige?



Thanks Kris!


----------



## sti

Ups! Wrong thread


----------



## Chloe Newbee

Hi there,
Does anyone know the name of the style of this Mulberry?  It is listing: 251042621514



TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251042621514?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## AnniWillz

Could someone please identify this mulberry for me, I've won it in Ebay bite have not paid as i saw it at the very last minute, bit of an impulse buy.
www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261004450229?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Many thanks.


----------



## Chloe Newbee

Ah, I think I've figured out it's a Bayswater clutch!   Never mind, and thanks for reading.


----------



## JazzyJay

It's a joelle shoulder, but not limited edition as the seller states.


----------



## roscono3

Hi can anyone tell me what these two bags are called please, thanks in advance!

Regards Ross


----------



## AnniWillz

JazzyJay said:
			
		

> It's a joelle shoulder, but not limited edition as the seller states.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Cocozza

Does anyone know what bag Rosie Huntington-Whiteley is wearing? Is it a lily? Thanks!
http://www.google.ie/imgres?q=rosie...93&start=26&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:26,i:152


----------



## laurajane

Hi, 
I'm new here so please let me know if i'm doing anything wrong!

I have recently inherited a huge number of handbags from my gran - please help me identify this Mulberry.... I know it is authentic as i have already taken it to the Mulberry concession in a department store in Richmond - the lady there told me it is vintage but couldn't really tell me more than that. I would love to know a bit more about the bag. It is in absolutely mint condition - it looks as though it has never been taken out of the wardrobe! The bag has scotchgrain lining and has the letters LH stamped on the inside label. The code on the fob is 122101. Please let me know if you can tell me a bit more about this handbag. xxxxx


----------



## e_serendipity

Cocozza said:


> Does anyone know what bag Rosie Huntington-Whiteley is wearing? Is it a lily? Thanks!
> http://www.google.ie/imgres?q=rosie...93&start=26&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:26,i:152



I think it's a Pale Blue Washed Denim Lily.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Cocozza said:


> Does anyone know what bag Rosie Huntington-Whiteley is wearing? Is it a lily? Thanks!
> http://www.google.ie/imgres?q=rosie...93&start=26&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:26,i:152





e_serendipity said:


> I think it's a Pale Blue Washed Denim Lily.



Yes it is e_serendipity......

http://www.start-london.com/lily-pale-washed-denim-mini-bag-4199.html


----------



## louised

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bag-mulberry?item=320897338315&cmd


Number on reverse of tag:1023693

Thanks so much!


----------



## louised

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bag-mulberry?item=320897338315

Is this for real?

Serial number 1023693


----------



## cajumarc

Hi Louised

That's the wrong thread, you have to post there : 

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...erry-please-read-post-1-first-712624-489.html


----------



## Bellakeller

I just inherited this but I have no idea what it is and whether I should save it for my daughter or get rid of it. I am a short woman and cannot pull this off. My daughter has a much better chance of being tall when she reaches adulthood in about 12 years. Do these appreciate with time? Can anyone help?


----------



## silverfishy

Hi
does anyone know what this one is - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170833250...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1413

I quite like the look of it!


----------



## JazzyJay

Bellakeller said:


> I just inherited this but I have no idea what it is and whether I should save it for my daughter or get rid of it. I am a short woman and cannot pull this off. My daughter has a much better chance of being tall when she reaches adulthood in about 12 years. Do these appreciate with time? Can anyone help?


 
If it's genuine, which I can't tell from just that one photo, then it is an Emmy in chocolate darwin leather. If you would like to ascertain its authenticity, then please post on the Authenticate this Mulberry thread in the format stated in post #1 but include photos of the interior Mulberry stamping on the pocket surround and small black made in label.


----------



## JazzyJay

silverfishy said:


> Hi
> does anyone know what this one is - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170833250...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> I quite like the look of it!


 
It's a Gerlinda in tan antique glace.


----------



## SAnnabel

Do someone know something about this bag


----------



## SAnnabel

the prize was very low only 110 eur but i'm interested the real prize for that bag   A thing what i know about this bag is: It is used only once and it is shopped 2005.


----------



## Bellakeller

JazzyJay, thanks so much. I am not worried about authenticity. What I am wondering is if these bags appreciate or depreciate over the years if I held on to it.Thanks again! bella


----------



## silverfishy

JazzyJay said:


> It's a Gerlinda in tan antique glace.


Thanks!


----------



## mitchy910

Hello, newbie here.. I just want to know if this color of Rosemary existed.  I have never seen such color for this type.

tumblr.com/dashboard
tumblr.com/dashboard

many thanks.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

mitchy910 said:


> Hello, newbie here.. I just want to know if this color of Rosemary existed.  I have never seen such color for this type.
> 
> tumblr.com/dashboard
> tumblr.com/dashboard
> 
> many thanks.



Hi Mitchy,

Your links don't work - need a password to access


----------



## mitchy910

i think this is the right link

http://biggerme.tumblr.com/biggerme.tumblr.com/



mitchy910 said:


> Hello, newbie here.. I just want to know if this color of Rosemary existed.  I have never seen such color for this type.
> 
> tumblr.com/dashboard
> tumblr.com/dashboard
> 
> many thanks.


----------



## mitchy910

Hello,

i think this is the right link

http://biggerme.tumblr.com/



Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi Mitchy,
> 
> Your links don't work - need a password to access


----------



## Kriscat

mitchy910 said:


> i think this is the right link
> 
> http://biggerme.tumblr.com/biggerme.tumblr.com/


 

Yes, it is a canvas and leather Roxanne.


----------



## mitchy910

Wow, i just found it in my mom's closet, she couldn't remember what it was. Didn't even notice it was a Mulberry and said I could have it. 

I hope though it is authentic, I am still comparing it to other Mulberry's online to check its authenticity coz all that's left is the bag.. 

many thanks 



Kriscat said:


> Yes, it is a canvas and leather Roxanne.


----------



## woollyboots

Hi Can you tell me the name of this bag? Don't think it is MItzy or Daria (could be wrong!)


----------



## e_serendipity

woollyboots said:


> Hi Can you tell me the name of this bag? Don't think it is MItzy or Daria (could be wrong!)



It's a Sofia.


----------



## woollyboots

e_serendipity said:
			
		

> It's a Sofia.



Thanks


----------



## woollyboots

e_serendipity said:
			
		

> It's a Sofia.



Rhanks


----------



## 5thelement

Hi all, I've been trying to identify the bag that this might have been inspired by, and someone said potentially Mulberry. Does this look like anything you all might have seen by Mulberry? Thanks!


----------



## c2dalam

heyy this is my first time shopping on ebay and I am in love with the Mulberry Alexa bag, but I am too scared to purchase it. Could you help me authenticate it please? THANK YOU!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261014521383?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## artagnan_girl

hi, just curious, is this one authentic one? i see the black one in mulberry website, but this one is blue.. so, wondering if this one is authentic...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW..._s_Handbags&hash=item3f16e8e4c3#ht_668wt_1199


----------



## MiniMabel

c2dalam said:


> heyy this is my first time shopping on ebay and I am in love with the Mulberry Alexa bag, but I am too scared to purchase it. Could you help me authenticate it please? THANK YOU!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261014521383?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 

Hi, and welcome!

You need to add your enquiry to the Mulberry Authentication Thread, following the instructions in post #1 of that thread, as follows:-

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-712624.html


----------



## MiniMabel

artagnan_girl said:


> hi, just curious, is this one authentic one? i see the black one in mulberry website, but this one is blue.. so, wondering if this one is authentic...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW..._s_Handbags&hash=item3f16e8e4c3#ht_668wt_1199


 

Hi, and welcome!

You need to add your enquiry to the Mulberry Authentication Thread, following the instructions in post #1 of that thread, as follows:-

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-712624.html


----------



## Shiny n new

Hi ladies,

Does anyone know what this bag is.. just for reference, have had her for years and just been authenticated on here but don't know her name!


----------



## nic loves horse

clutch is lush


----------



## jayjay1

Yes love it great colour have not seen this one before.


----------



## Jojolovessam

Hi there does anyone know anything about the daria hobo ?! I cannot use the authenticicate part of the forum as I am on my phone , have many pics of the bag in my email if anyone would be willing to help me I would be so great full!! My email is samb91@btinternet.com hope that made at least some sence ! Xx


----------



## silverfishy

Hi

Can anyone tell me what this one is called please?  Is it one of the ones from the Vancouver etc. group?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mullberry..._s_Handbags&hash=item2570d8911b#ht_500wt_1413

Many thanks X


----------



## JazzyJay

silverfishy said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this one is called please? Is it one of the ones from the Vancouver etc. group?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mullberry..._s_Handbags&hash=item2570d8911b#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> Many thanks X


 
No size is given but it looks like it may be a Utah, in apple vintage kenya leather not congo as the seller states, and yes from the pasadena, vancouver family.


----------



## silverfishy

JazzyJay said:


> No size is given but it looks like it may be a Utah, in apple vintage kenya leather not congo as the seller states, and yes from the pasadena, vancouver family.



That's great, thanks for your time and knowledge!


----------



## Lakrits

Shiny n new said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know what this bag is.. just for reference, have had her for years and just been authenticated on here but don't know her name!


 
It is a vintage Despatch bag


----------



## mayersis

Large Mulberry Bag
Item Number 160800773812
Seller marie19530
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1608007738...84.m1438.l2649

Hi I have just purchased this bag and wondered if anyone knows what it's name is? This is my 1st Mulberry purchase and am quite keen to know more. I would greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## Shiny n new

Lakrits said:


> It is a vintage Despatch bag



 Lakrits


----------



## J.A.N.

What is this bag called?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-..._s_Handbags&hash=item43af76949f#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## e_serendipity

J.A.N. said:


> What is this bag called?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-..._s_Handbags&hash=item43af76949f#ht_500wt_1287



It's called Cory, and that is the messenger version.


----------



## J.A.N.

e_serendipity said:


> It's called Cory, and that is the messenger version.



Thansk very much for that.


----------



## WillowWinter

Hi Guys  
Can you please identify this Mulberry for me and possibly the year of production ? Thanks a million 

http://www.adverts.ie/bags/genuine-mulberry-bag/1719922

Thanks a friend is in the process of buying it but just wants to know what style it is ,it'll be her first mulberry ,ahhhh  Thanks


----------



## MiniMabel

WillowWinter said:


> Hi Guys
> Can you please identify this Mulberry for me and possibly the year of production ? Thanks a million
> 
> http://www.adverts.ie/bags/genuine-mulberry-bag/1719922
> 
> Thanks a friend is in the process of buying it but just wants to know what style it is ,it'll be her first mulberry ,ahhhh  Thanks


 

Hi WillowWinter - the style is "Babington", from possibly 2006/2007 era.


----------



## flanard

Hi all,

Had this bag authenticated prior to purchase on this site.  I got it today but can you tell me the name I think it is mid nineties era.  Also there is no brass tag both of my other mulberries do could this be right?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280895368381?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2661


----------



## mayersis

Hi Can you tell me if this is a genuine Mulberry please. Thanks in anticipation.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120925709190?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

mayersis said:


> Hi Can you tell me if this is a genuine Mulberry please. Thanks in anticipation.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120925709190?



Hi mayersis,

Welcome to the forum. For authentication you need to post your item here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...-read-post-1-first-755844-6.html#post22092687

In the following format:

Item Name
Item Number
Seller ID
Link


----------



## mayersis

Thanks very much, sorry I used the wrong area hopefully I have put it in the correct place now.


Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi mayersis,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. For authentication you need to post your item here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...-read-post-1-first-755844-6.html#post22092687
> 
> In the following format:
> 
> Item Name
> Item Number
> Seller ID
> Link


----------



## Mooshooshoo

mayersis said:


> Thanks very much, sorry I used the wrong area hopefully I have put it in the correct place now.



Don't worry - no problem. The authenticators should be along shortly to have a look at it....


----------



## medicbean

sorry for the tiny awkward pic but is louises mulberry orange and if so - where is it from???? ive wanted an orange bayswater forever!!!
:cry:


----------



## e_serendipity

medicbean said:


> sorry for the tiny awkward pic but is louises mulberry orange and if so - where is it from???? ive wanted an orange bayswater forever!!!
> :cry:



Looks like oak to me.


----------



## medicbean

no its defo orange *sigh* heres a daylight pic


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Think it's bright coral....


----------



## Jbutsey

Could someone identify this for me? I cannot seem to find it anywhere


----------



## MiniMabel

Jbutsey said:


> Could someone identify this for me? I cannot seem to find it anywhere


 

I think it could be made from harness leather.    I don't know the style name, but someone else may be able to assist you with that.  What does it say on the tag about the colour chalk?


----------



## Jbutsey

MiniMabel said:


> I think it could be made from harness leather.    I don't know the style name, but someone else may be able to assist you with that.  What does it say on the tag about the colour chalk?



The bag is in route to me so I cannot read the tag and can't decipher it from the picture. Maybe somebody else could recognize it possibly. Thanks for the input!


----------



## flanard

flanard said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had this bag authenticated prior to purchase on this site.  I got it today but can you tell me the name I think it is mid nineties era.  Also there is no brass tag both of my other mulberries do could this be right?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280895368381?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2661


Me again,
Any ideas on what this bag is?? Sorry for posting twice!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...Name=STRK:MEDWX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2661


----------



## amstevens714

Hi Ladies!

I just purchased my first Mulberry and its a Mabel! I own a lot of other brands LV, FENDI, Etc...and have always wanted a Mulberry. While I think the Alexa and bayswater are beautiful they just aren't for me right now...but this is! The pics with the celebs are awesome   So, I was thinking this might be an antique chocolate regular (maybe large)? Any thoughts on if I am right or not? Thanks!!  

http://www.jillsconsignment.com/proddetail.php?prod=mulberrymabelsatchelbag935


----------



## JazzyJay

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I just purchased my first Mulberry and its a Mabel! I own a lot of other brands LV, FENDI, Etc...and have always wanted a Mulberry. While I think the Alexa and bayswater are beautiful they just aren't for me right now...but this is! The pics with the celebs are awesome  So, I was thinking this might be an antique chocolate regular (maybe large)? Any thoughts on if I am right or not? Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.jillsconsignment.com/proddetail.php?prod=mulberrymabelsatchelbag935


 
Yes, you are right. It's not large, it's regular. The handles on a large sit much closer to the central buckle and don't have a magnetic fastener but a working buckle closure.


----------



## amstevens714

JazzyJay said:


> Yes, you are right. It's not large, it's regular. The handles on a large sit much closer to the central buckle and don't have a magnetic fastener but a working buckle closure.



Thank you so much! I just thought it was strange that she didn't mention the magnetic fastener and the dimensions are so weird so I just couldn't figure it out..I kind of hope it's a regular (I think hah, never seen these in person) .

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## WillowWinter

MiniMabel said:


> Hi WillowWinter - the style is "Babington", from possibly 2006/2007 era.


 

Great thanks for all your help


----------



## Pokpokelite

Hi! Can you tell me the name of this cosmetic purse?

http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/m...6961317?pn=65&rt=ssr&search=mulberry&status=3


----------



## morejunkny

Can anyone tell me anything about this handbag? Thanks!


----------



## Bethanh

morejunkny said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about this handbag? Thanks!



Hi morejunkny. I think this is an Euston. 
I noticed that naughtipidginsnest has one for sale at the moment. 

http://naughtipidginsnest.co.uk/nau...-Mulberry-Euston-in-Olive-Darwin-Leather.html


----------



## stellathediver

can anyone identify the style of this bag? BelOngs to my mum but she can't remember the design, only that the colour was called mushroom. It's a kind of lilac-grey really and a gorgeous bag regardless!


----------



## e_serendipity

stellathediver said:


> can anyone identify the style of this bag? BelOngs to my mum but she can't remember the design, only that the colour was called mushroom. It's a kind of lilac-grey really and a gorgeous bag regardless!



That's a Beatrice.  I think they were a part of S/S 2010, I'm not sure.


----------



## stellathediver

e_serendipity said:


> That's a Beatrice.  I think they were a part of S/S 2010, I'm not sure.



Thank you!! She'll be so pleased to know. Such a nice style of bag, it's slouchy but smart and I love the plaque and contrast of tan and "mushroom" leather.


----------



## e_serendipity

stellathediver said:


> Thank you!! She'll be so pleased to know. Such a nice style of bag, it's slouchy but smart and I love the plaque and contrast of tan and "mushroom" leather.



You're welcome.  It's a lovely bag. I'm always drawn to taupe/ brownish grey bags but actually only have one in that colour family. So I'm really liking the mushroom colour!


----------



## morejunkny

Bethanh said:
			
		

> Hi morejunkny. I think this is an Euston.
> I noticed that naughtipidginsnest has one for sale at the moment.
> 
> http://naughtipidginsnest.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/prod_2016320-Mulberry-Euston-in-Olive-Darwin-Leather.html



Thank you! I just scored a chocolate one from a local seller for $50!


----------



## LilMissMulberry

Does anyone know the name this bag? I bought it 2004/5 but can't find the paperwork and intrigued to know the name. Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Bethanh

morejunkny said:


> Thank you! I just scored a chocolate one from a local seller for $50!



Wow!! What a bargain! Congratulations!!


----------



## silverfishy

Does anyone know what the name of this is?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...#ht_500wt_1413

Many thanks!

***
I think I have just found the answer my question - it's a Soho Hobo as far as I can gather.


----------



## MsBlue84

silverfishy said:


> Does anyone know what the name of this is?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> ***
> I think I have just found the answer my question - it's a Soho Hobo as far as I can gather.


Congratulations, you lucky girl!


----------



## kiren123

I have seen several photos with a bag with a thick chain as part of autumn/winter 12. Does anybody know any further information re this bag? For example, name, price, further photos etc?
I have also seen a yellowy version somewhere


----------



## Shiny n new

I've seen this too on the catwalk show... Looks beautiful, a kind of chunky lily! 

Interested to see/ hear more!


----------



## kiren123

This is the other photo. Sorry that the photographs do not show the bag properly!


----------



## kiren123

Shiny n new said:
			
		

> I've seen this too on the catwalk show... Looks beautiful, a kind of chunky lily!
> 
> Interested to see/ hear more!



Me too! The lily that i want (black forest minus the tassel) is lovely but the strap is too long! So I thought this may be a nice compromise


----------



## Shiny n new

kiren123 said:
			
		

> Me too! The lily that i want (black forest minus the tassel) is lovely but the strap is too long! So I thought this may be a nice compromise



Yup looks gorgeous huh!! I love the look of the ochre colour above... And looks suede... Swoon!


----------



## Designpurchaser

kiren123 said:


> I have seen several photos with a bag with a thick chain as part of autumn/winter 12. Does anybody know any further information re this bag? For example, name, price, further photos etc?
> I have also seen a yellowy version somewhere


I've seen these on the catwalk show, the first one looks like a carpet bag (says she currently on the phone to nan to ask her for offcut of her lounge carpet !!) :giggles:


----------



## J.A.N.

Does any one know what this is called?
Never seen anything like this before.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Elegant-B..._s_Handbags&hash=item3f19f06868#ht_500wt_1416


----------



## Mooshooshoo

kiren123 said:


> I have seen several photos with a bag with a thick chain as part of autumn/winter 12. Does anybody know any further information re this bag? For example, name, price, further photos etc?
> I have also seen a yellowy version somewhere



It's the lily.....

The tweed version is 990.....

http://modaoperandi.com/mulberry/fw-2012/accessories-432/items/the-lily-64075/


----------



## Christina80

Yes it is really lovely...one I will have to save for!


----------



## JMM0

Is anyone familiar with this model, name and years produced? Thank You!


----------



## Chynableu

Can you identify this Mulberry Hobo bag ? Thank you .


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Chynableu said:


> Can you identify this Mulberry Hobo bag ? Thank you .



Hi Chynableu,

It's an Araline.....


----------



## Chynableu

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi Chynableu,
> 
> It's an Araline.....



Thank you  Do you have one ? I received this from my aunt as a gift .


----------



## cathk

JMM0 said:


> Is anyone familiar with this model, name and years produced? Thank You!


 
Pretty sure it is a Trout Bag - vintage style but I'm not sure of the year.


----------



## AnniWillz

Pls ID this Mulberry for me. Looks like a cross between a Bayswater and a Roxanne.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320950889732?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
thank you!


----------



## Indiana

^^^  This is a Georgie.


----------



## Geddes

Is it possible to authenticate this ? 

Genuine Mulberry Hot Pink Heart Shaped Leather Jewellery / Trinket Box
jvr19630
Item number: 130739403603

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130739403...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_500wt_1204

Many thanks


----------



## Geddes

Geddes said:


> Is it possible to authenticate this ?
> 
> Genuine Mulberry Hot Pink Heart Shaped Leather Jewellery / Trinket Box
> jvr19630
> Item number: 130739403603
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130739403...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> Many thanks




Sorry wrong forum !


----------



## AnniWillz

Indiana said:
			
		

> ^^^  This is a Georgie.



Thank you so much!


----------



## matickia

Hi,

I got this bag from a vintage shop in Amsterdam. I would like to get your opinion whether it is genuine and also if somebody has an idea of the model? I would have started a new thread, but because I am new to the site, I am not yet allowed


----------



## JazzyJay

This isn't the correct thread for authentication, but I can tell you that it isn't genuine, but it is a counterfeit of a soho.


----------



## matickia

Hi JazzyJay, thank you for your rpely. Could you maybe elaborate on why you think so?


----------



## JazzyJay

As I said this isn't the correct thread for authentication, but even so, we don't disclose the reasons why an item is counterfeit as this is a public board and we don't want to assist replica makers. It has a number of issues commonly found on counterfeits.


----------



## matickia

that won't help me to learn what to look at when purchasing one really. I am not of a plan to start producing replicas

 I already mentioned that, as a new member, I am not allowed to start a new thread yet. Could you pls point me out to the correct thread?

thank you

www.maticki.com


----------



## dizze

matickia said:


> that won't help me to learn what to look at when purchasing one really. I am not of a plan to start producing replicas
> 
> I already mentioned that, as a new member, I am not allowed to start a new thread yet. Could you pls point me out to the correct thread?
> 
> thank you
> 
> http://www.maticki.com



^
As JazzyJay has said, the lovely ladies who authenticate items do *not* disclose details on why an item is or is not genuine because we do *not* want to help those who make fake items improve their fakes  There are plenty of webpages and videos that show you what to look for if you just do a search on a search engine.


----------



## louisethomsen

Please help me find out, what the name of this bag is. I think it's vintage....

Thx in advance

Best regards
Louise


----------



## LondonUK

Can someone please identify this bag or tell me where I can locate one? A friend of mine had one but it was stolen and I wanted to surprise her by trying to replace it. I just dont know where to start.


----------



## Plemont

LondonUK said:


> Can someone please identify this bag or tell me where I can locate one? A friend of mine had one but it was stolen and I wanted to surprise her by trying to replace it. I just dont know where to start.



These come up on eBay occasionally, I've seen three or four in the last six months.  Not a clue what the official name is because I usually find them by searching for 'Mulberry canvas tote'.

Good luck with your search


----------



## JazzyJay

louisethomsen said:


> Please help me find out, what the name of this bag is. I think it's vintage....
> 
> Thx in advance
> 
> Best regards
> Louise


 
It's a braxton in soft vintage leather and not vintage, but from 2004.


----------



## louisethomsen

JazzyJay said:


> It's a braxton in soft vintage leather and not vintage, but from 2004.



Thanks so much!


----------



## BagLady87

does anyone watch revenge?  Ashley Madekwe wears the Alexa in a colour i haven't seen before and was searching relentless for!!  anyone know it??


----------



## Ceresia

I have the opportunity of purchasing this beautiful Bayswater but before I do I would like to know something about it. Does anyone recognise it? Do you know its name and when it was first made available?

Thank you to anyone who can enlighten me!


----------



## Ondrea

It's a chocolate Ivy Bayswater from 2007 I think they were Darwin leather here is a thread below showing one when newly out they come up on eBay every so often a beautiful classic bag with a twist

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/ivy-bayswater-has-arrived-188784.html


----------



## Ceresia

Thank you so much Ondrea for this identification. Yes - I have heard mention of the Ivy Bays in the dim and distant past but for some reason didn't put two and two together. Perhaps not to everyone's taste but I am very much an Autumn girl when it comes to colours so I think I will have to go for it. I just love Darwin leather and Bays in general. Thank you so much for the heads up and the link


----------



## Bine

Can someone tell me the name of this bag? I have never seen it before.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Handtasche-v...596484?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item4d042ddd84


----------



## JazzyJay

Bine said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this bag? I have never seen it before.
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Handtasche-v...596484?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item4d042ddd84


 
That'll be because it is fake.


----------



## Bine

JazzyJay said:


> That'll be because it is fake.



Ah,i thought so.


----------



## steph22

BagLady87 said:


> does anyone watch revenge?  Ashley Madekwe wears the Alexa in a colour i haven't seen before and was searching relentless for!!  anyone know it??



I know in real life she has the marshmallow leopard Alexa which looks gorgeous. Is this the one you mean?


----------



## silver925

Hello, I have this huge tote and no idea of its name!  Its very plain, very similar front and back with the Mulberry label inside and plain cloth lining..

Thank you!!


----------



## bagguette

Hello, I'm very curious about the bag in the ebay listing below.  Would anyone know what the model name is? Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STUNNING-CU...16?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item35bf90e4dc


----------



## Bine

Never seen it before.Does anyone know something about it?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MULBERRY-DAM...565268?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2321f51554


----------



## Kittyonamission

Hi everyone!
I've just taken charge of another Mulberry bag - a vintage purple satchel style cross body - but don't know anything about it. I believe it to be genuine and the little black label inside says made in turkey. The inside mulberry badge also has makers initials stamped into it. I love it but know nothing about it (name, year etc). I have included a picture ao if anyone recognises it let me know!
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Plemont

Kittyonamission said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've just taken charge of another Mulberry bag - a vintage purple satchel style cross body - but don't know anything about it. I believe it to be genuine and the little black label inside says made in turkey. The inside mulberry badge also has makers initials stamped into it. I love it but know nothing about it (name, year etc). I have included a picture ao if anyone recognises it let me know!
> Thanks in anticipation



Vintage + purple + satchel all sounds right up my street, but I can't see the picture Kitty, sorry


----------



## Kittyonamission

Plemont said:


> Vintage + purple + satchel all sounds right up my street, but I can't see the picture Kitty, sorry









Hopefully you can see this now!
If not its the picture entitled mulberry on my Flickr stream: Flickr.com/I-still-dream/

Thankyou so much if you can help


----------



## Kittyonamission

Plemont said:


> Vintage + purple + satchel all sounds right up my street, but I can't see the picture Kitty, sorry



Does this link work?

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/i-still-dream/7944363096/


----------



## lorraine g

Hello, can any ladies out there authenticate this bag please?

Ebay Item number: 251145419786

seller standal1complex ( 299)

I think it is ok but would like to be more confident

thanks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251145419...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Ondrea

lorraine g said:


> Hello, can any ladies out there authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Ebay Item number: 251145419786
> 
> seller standal1complex ( 299)
> 
> I think it is ok but would like to be more confident
> 
> thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251145419...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1413



For an item to be checked you need to add it to this thread below the ladies will be online in the morning
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...ead-post-1-first-755844-213.html#post22820493


----------



## fionarcat

Hi. Just bought this older Bays and it arrived today. It's definitely authentic and very stiff. There is a fob at the front with no serial no and the colour is almost rust.. Any ideas - I have no clue about the older Bays... Any advice welcome..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120979226399?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## JazzyJay

fionarcat said:


> Hi. Just bought this older Bays and it arrived today. It's definitely authentic and very stiff. There is a fob at the front with no serial no and the colour is almost rust.. Any ideas - I have no clue about the older Bays... Any advice welcome..
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120979226399?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


 
LOL, I bid on that. I believe it is walnut nile. A special purchase model which was in Shepton Mallet, so maybe other outlets which were opened at that time, in late 2005 and early 2006.


----------



## fionarcat

JazzyJay said:
			
		

> LOL, I bid on that. I believe it is walnut nile. A special purchase model which was in Shepton Mallet, so maybe other outlets which were opened at that time, in late 2005 and early 2006.



Thanks jazzy. Sorry to bid against you....


----------



## Roxaholic

fionarcat said:


> Hi. Just bought this older Bays and it arrived today. It's definitely authentic and very stiff. There is a fob at the front with no serial no and the colour is almost rust.. Any ideas - I have no clue about the older Bays... Any advice welcome..
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120979226399?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Hi Fiona - just seen this, and was about to say Nile but Jazzy beat me to it - absolutely gorgeous print and colourway....

P.S.  Naughtypidgin, if you don't already know, has a great section on all the different Mulb leathers on her website....


----------



## lorraine g

Hello ladies (and gents)

I am selling my own Rockley bag on ebay and I have been asked where it was made. I cannot find a tag anywhere and there is no serial number of the disc either. I has just come back from Mulberry having some stitching fixed so I know its authentic. 

Can anyone shed some light on the origin just by looking? I'd really appreciate the help.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320983489...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## fionarcat

Roxaholic said:


> Hi Fiona - just seen this, and was about to say Nile but Jazzy beat me to it - absolutely gorgeous print and colourway....
> 
> P.S.  Naughtypidgin, if you don't already know, has a great section on all the different Mulb leathers on her website....



Thanks rox. I didn't know that section was on there - very helpful.


----------



## JazzyJay

lorraine g said:


> Hello ladies (and gents)
> 
> I am selling my own Rockley bag on ebay and I have been asked where it was made. I cannot find a tag anywhere and there is no serial number of the disc either. I has just come back from Mulberry having some stitching fixed so I know its authentic.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on the origin just by looking? I'd really appreciate the help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320983489...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


 
If there is no made in label inside the bag, then we can't tell where it was made. If the original barcode tag is still with the bag, Mulberry can advise where it was made from their records, however finding who within Mulberry may be able to provide that information may be a challenge.


----------



## Juliemvis

hi can anyone tell me the name of this bag please http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/g...r-sale/1000994902/gallery#gallery-item-full-1


----------



## holleigh

Hi,
Won't bore you with the "hows" & "whys" but this little bag arrived today, I'm quietly confident she's genuine, but (apart from knowing who Roger Saul is !) I know nothing about her & am wondering if she's a "treasure" ?, my guess would be she's from the early 70's .. but .. "help" .. many thanks xH


----------



## lauren_t

Roger Saul is the man who founded Mulberry and it looks like you've got your hands on an early bag!


----------



## cllb

Ooohhhhh, signatures always make me excited!


----------



## steph22

Try posting in here.

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/identify-this-mulberry-318229-53.html


----------



## holleigh

steph22 said:


> Try posting in here.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/identify-this-mulberry-318229-53.html


Hi,
Thanks, have done that now (i hope ?!) xH


----------



## Roxaholic

Hi Holleigh - that does look an early model - can't help you myself but I'm sure the Thread Steph suggested may give you some clues....looks like congo but in a very interesting cream colourway....normally they tend to be the darker browns etc.....


----------



## holleigh

Roxaholic said:


> Hi Holleigh - that does look an early model - can't help you myself but I'm sure the Thread Steph suggested may give you some clues....looks like congo but in a very interesting cream colourway....normally they tend to be the darker browns etc.....


Thanks Rox', on Authenticate thread now (when the poor lasses have spare time from sorting the "buying" authent's out !) how I got it's a bit of a story - will tell all when more bag info', xH


----------



## mygoodies

there is another thread from 2007 abt the same bag:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mulberry-by-rafe-214704.html

Love the vintage retro look of yr bag!!


----------



## holleigh

mygoodies said:


> there is another thread from 2007 abt the same bag:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mulberry-by-rafe-214704.html
> 
> Love the vintage retro look of yr bag!!


Hi,
Big thanks for pointing me in direction of the 2007 thread, really interesting & it may well be my bag is the "lemon" one featured, as I did get it from a long-time collector, that was very helpful - I really love this forum ! xH


----------



## silver925

Bump Post 765, would love to know if there is a name for this large tote, that would be just great! Thank you....


----------



## Juliemvis

sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/383391_424636594267816_1430127692_n.jpg.sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/308265_424636680934474_1660983174_n.jpg[/IMG.


----------



## Juliemvis




----------



## Sue247

Juliemvis said:


> View attachment 1883338
> 
> 
> View attachment 1883339


Did you get it authenticated in the end? If not you could always post it with your own pics on the authenticate thread and ask the ladies there is they know what it is too.


----------



## Roma08

Juliemvis said:


> View attachment 1883338
> 
> 
> View attachment 1883339



Hi Julemvis,

I'm certainly no expert, but I'm sure I've seen this bag before and it was called a Georgie.  Sure someone will be along soon to either confirm or deny.  It's lovely, btw.


----------



## Juliemvis

Hi no I didn't get it authenticated , but it has the made in England tag on the inside , and the lady I bought it from says it was bought in Bicester village about 5 years ago and has been in her wardrobe ever since and not used, so it's had a clean up and looks lovely now, it's my first mulberry bag and I'm in love with it


----------



## rubykitty

can anyone tell me the style name of this mulberry? it was bought at UK Mulberry store. also, it's missing a screw, will mulberry provide one?
thanks!


----------



## armcandy3

rubykitty said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me the style name of this mulberry? it was bought at UK Mulberry store. also, it's missing a screw, will mulberry provide one?
> thanks!



Hi
I think it's called fitzrovia and you would need to send it to mulberry for repair (providing they do still have the screws), email them and enquire.


----------



## rubykitty

thanks! appreciate it!


armcandy3 said:


> Hi
> I think it's called fitzrovia and you would need to send it to mulberry for repair (providing they do still have the screws), email them and enquire.


----------



## kaz37

My daughter brought this bag from the Mulberry store in York today but doesn't know what it is! I can't say I know either - does anyone know? Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Somersetlove

kaz37 said:
			
		

> My daughter brought this bag from the Mulberry store in York today but doesn't know what it is! I can't say I know either - does anyone know? Gorgeous colour!



It's a postmans lock camera bag. Gorgeous colour as you say!


----------



## ashleyl1989

Ooh can I be cheeky And ask how much it was ? Xxx


----------



## kaz37

Thanks Somersetlove. 
Ashley1989 - I have no idea but i'll ask her when I see her next. I know she said it was on offer.


----------



## ashleyl1989

kaz37 said:
			
		

> Thanks Somersetlove.
> Ashley1989 - I have no idea but i'll ask her when I see her next. I know she said it was on offer.



Thanks for the reply  I went to Cheshire oaks last week and found them there and now know they are on sale at 390 xxx


----------



## corcor

Anyone know what this bag is called? I've looked through reference libraries and cannot find it!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170921005856?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## MiniMabel

corcor said:


> Anyone know what this bag is called? I've looked through reference libraries and cannot find it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170921005856?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619




It's a Wilton in damson goatskin from 2007.


----------



## corcor

MiniMabel said:


> It's a Wilton in damson goatskin from 2007.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Twinkabelle

Hello lovely ladies!!

Kate Moss is pictures in the DM pages toting a FABULOUS Mulberry. I've never seen it before, and my Mulberry knowledge isn't extensive enough. Can anyone tell me this beauty's name? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...and-Jamie-Hince-manages-look-flawless-38.html

Thanks!!! 

Twink xx


----------



## Somersetlove

It's the Willow tote.  If you take a look at the mulberry blog for ss13, you'll see it in a few sizes and colour ways


----------



## Twinkabelle

Ooooh thank you!  Also, this is an older one and I have seen it, but can't remember the name! It's so dangerous signing in here!

Amyway, I like the bag Fearne is carrying here and am also clueless about her name! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ock-chick-leather-leggings-studded-heels.html

xxx


----------



## Ria2011

Twinkabelle said:


> Ooooh thank you!  Also, this is an older one and I have seen it, but can't remember the name! It's so dangerous signing in here!
> 
> Amyway, I like the bag Fearne is carrying here and am also clueless about her name! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ock-chick-leather-leggings-studded-heels.html
> 
> xxx


Hi Twinkabelle, I think she's carrying a Mila bag


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Ria2011 said:


> Hi Twinkabelle, I think she's carrying a Mila bag



You're right Ria....Mila Tote....

http://www.polyvore.com/mulberry_mila_leather_tote_bag/thing?id=27962274


----------



## katsy_lin

Does anyone know the name of this Mulberry bag?


----------



## holleigh

Can any wise Mulberry sage put a name to the "family" this would have belonged to ?  It's been authenticated as genuine, I thought it might be one of the Lizzie range, but now not sure & curious.
Thanks and x as always H


----------



## Candydog

holleigh said:


> Can any wise Mulberry sage put a name to the "family" this would have belonged to ? It's been authenticated as genuine, I thought it might be one of the Lizzie range, but now not sure & curious.
> Thanks and x as always H


 

I think she might be a Poppy clutch


----------



## Candydog

katsy_lin said:


> Does anyone know the name of this Mulberry bag?


Congo Hellier


----------



## holleigh

Candydog said:


> I think she might be a Poppy clutch



Amazing - thank you so much (just googled some images, it is) you are a star, xH


----------



## simone123

There is a Mulberry Bayswater on Ebay and the seller has said that she bought it from House of Fraser about a year ago.  I wasn't aware that House of Fraser sold Mulberry.  Is this True?

Thanks

Simone xx


----------



## armcandy3

simone123 said:
			
		

> There is a Mulberry Bayswater on Ebay and the seller has said that she bought it from House of Fraser about a year ago.  I wasn't aware that House of Fraser sold Mulberry.  Is this True?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Simone xx



Hi
Yes there are mulberry concessions within House of Fraser. Though I don't think all their stores are stockists.


----------



## Plemont

simone123 said:
			
		

> There is a Mulberry Bayswater on Ebay and the seller has said that she bought it from House of Fraser about a year ago.  I wasn't aware that House of Fraser sold Mulberry.  Is this True?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Simone xx



Yes they do - but it annoys me immensely that my local HOF doesn't!


----------



## siewhung1314

Plemont said:
			
		

> Yes they do - but it annoys me immensely that my local HOF doesn't!



I was so disappointed when i went to Bournemouth one day and found out they weren't stockists of mulberry


----------



## bags and bijoux

Can somebody help identify this Mulberry bag. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330802431995?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Many thanks.


----------



## katsy_lin

Candydog said:


> Congo Hellier



Thank you so much!


----------



## Candydog

katsy_lin said:


> Thank you so much!


 you are welcome


----------



## Candydog

holleigh said:


> Amazing - thank you so much (just googled some images, it is) you are a star, xH


 you are welcome


----------



## J.A.N.

Just wondered what is this called and is it part of the Tooled range?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-Bag-/190751702353?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c69affd51
I wont be buying but someone may be interested.


----------



## JazzyJay

The listing is removed. I reported a fake prairie this morning, so it may have been that.


----------



## littlewazz

Can you identify this? I can't seem to find the name...

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?um=1&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&authuser=0&biw=1156&bih=540&tbm=isch&tbnid=O4MBVzhmMCkzmM:&imgrefurl=http://www.illtakeboth.com/2010_03_01_archive.html&docid=uX5sJP4u7lTEIM&imgurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_fdfbXx2lzEM/S64qQic_NDI/AAAAAAAAB0w/-iEhXrWjpZc/s320/Mulberry%252BGold%252BBayswater%252Bwith%252Bflash.jpg&w=320&h=320&ei=bMucUIqUFsaH0AWNqoDYAg&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=364&sig=111675729274090463819&page=1&tbnh=136&tbnw=136&start=0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:75&tx=58&ty=78


----------



## HMGN

Can you tell me the name of this bag?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...24?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20cd488f48

Thanks!


----------



## MiniMabel

HMGN said:


> Can you tell me the name of this bag?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...24?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20cd488f48
> 
> Thanks!



It's a Jolene.


----------



## HMGN

MiniMabel said:


> It's a Jolene.



Thankyou!


----------



## J.A.N.

MiniMabel said:


> It's a Jolene.





HMGN said:


> Can you tell me the name of this bag?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...24?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20cd488f48
> 
> Thanks!



THANKS GUYS ITS MINE 
I AB LOVE THIS CANT WAIT.


----------



## Mayfly285

J.A.N. said:


> THANKS GUYS ITS MINE
> I AB LOVE THIS CANT WAIT.


 

You've just won this, J.A.N?  Fantastic!!!  It's soooo you!!


----------



## J.A.N.

Mayfly285 said:


> You've just won this, J.A.N?  Fantastic!!!  It's soooo you!!



I know the seller was lovely he's just sent it off and thinks im gonna re sell it  but ob im keeping this beauty it will go nicely with my tooled collection.
I might not buy the roxy satchel not sure yet.
As soon as i saw this i wanted it i had to pay a bit but its def worth it.


----------



## mulberryforme

Hi
Does anyone know what this mulberry is called / when it was made? 

http://i1241.photobucket.com/albums...eaeebac12003ff94bb1f2c50f78f9_zpsf31cbd26.jpg


----------



## Plemont

mulberryforme said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know what this mulberry is called / when it was made?
> 
> http://i1241.photobucket.com/albums...eaeebac12003ff94bb1f2c50f78f9_zpsf31cbd26.jpg



I don't know the name of the bag or when it was made, but I do know that the type of leather is Wexford


----------



## mulberryforme

Thanks Plemont 
Lovely leather it is too!


----------



## HMGN

Does anyone know the name of this bag?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...86?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item23250921a2
Thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

It's a peggy.


----------



## paippi75

Hi, 

does anyone know what this mulberry is called?


----------



## HMGN

HMGN said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...86?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item23250921a2
> Thanks





JazzyJay said:


> It's a peggy.



Thankyou!


----------



## Candydog

paippi75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anyone know what this mulberry is called?



Sorry I cant help - looks quite similar to Pasadena so maybe the same vintage? hopefully someone will be along soon to help


----------



## paippi75

Candydog said:


> Sorry I cant help - looks quite similar to Pasadena so maybe the same vintage? hopefully someone will be along soon to help



No worries.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## JazzyJay

paippi75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anyone know what this mulberry is called?



Sorry, I missed this. It's a vancouver.


----------



## paippi75

JazzyJay said:


> Sorry, I missed this. It's a vancouver.



Ok, thanks very much JazzyJay.


----------



## holleigh

I should know, I know I know, I can't remember ...
Name of this one pretty please .. xH


----------



## JazzyJay

It's a georgie, based on the same footprint as a bayswater.


----------



## holleigh

JazzyJay said:


> It's a georgie, based on the same footprint as a bayswater.



you are an angel, xxH


----------



## Geddes

Does anyone know this bag and its size. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-L...K_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a261e38fa&_uhb=1

Thank you


----------



## JazzyJay

It appears to be a cadogan, presented in a poor manner. It's about the size of a blenheim.


----------



## Geddes

JazzyJay said:


> It appears to be a cadogan, presented in a poor manner. It's about the size of a blenheim.



Great, thank you very much.


----------



## scrapsy

Hi everyone, I'm looking for a bag, which I don't have a picture of, so I'll do my best to describe it!!

It's similar to the Bayswater Tote, a similar size and shape, with the postmans lock, however, it is more rounded than that and the sides don't gape as much. It also has a tassel dangling from one of the straps.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Mulberryforever

scrapsy said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking for a bag, which I don't have a picture of, so I'll do my best to describe it!!
> 
> It's similar to the Bayswater Tote, a similar size and shape, with the postmans lock, however, it is more rounded than that and the sides don't gape as much. It also has a tassel dangling from one of the straps.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



You wouldn´t mean large smithfield any chance?


----------



## scrapsy

No, not a Smithfield, it's more oblong and has no detail on the outside except the lock and the tassrl


----------



## scottishdoll

Hi 

Can anyone identify this bag?

http://photobucket.com/scottishdoll2002


----------



## 24shaz

scrapsy said:


> No, not a Smithfield, it's more oblong and has no detail on the outside except the lock and the tassrl



Cory Tote? Greta Tote also has a tassel but no postman's lock.


----------



## Ceresia

Can anyone tell me the style name of this Mulberry tote please? If you can throw in approximate year and type of leather, I would be really grateful.

Huge thanks for any replies.


----------



## JazzyJay

It's a darwin leather jacquetta, made from 2004 onwards


----------



## Ceresia

Hi JazzyJay

Wow - that was a quick reply! I'm very grateful - how on earth do you know all this stuff?

Many thanks


----------



## mulberryforme

JazzyJay said:


> It's a darwin leather jacquetta, made from 2004 onwards



I have a bag that looks exactly like this one but doesn't have the buckels on the straps going vertically down the bag. I bought it in Bicester around 2008. Do you know if it is also called a jacquetta?


----------



## MiniMabel

mulberryforme said:


> I have a bag that looks exactly like this one but doesn't have the buckels on the straps going vertically down the bag. I bought it in Bicester around 2008. Do you know if it is also called a jacquetta?



There was also a very similar-looking style called Mollie..............it would be best for you to add a picture to this thread to hopefully help identify your bag.


----------



## mulberryforme

MiniMabel said:


> There was also a very similar-looking style called Mollie..............it would be best for you to add a picture to this thread to hopefully help identify your bag.



Thank you! I'll take a pic


----------



## JazzyJay

It could be a mollie, that has a top zip fastener, or the later jacquettas didn't have buckles.


----------



## mulberryforme

Thanks MiniMabel and JazzyJay!
No zip at the top, so I think it must be a later jacquetta, here is a pic....
http://i1241.photobucket.com/albums...f35b86bb8f9876add2fca90847dd4_zpse2429625.jpg


----------



## JazzyJay

mulberryforme said:


> Thanks MiniMabel and JazzyJay!
> No zip at the top, so I think it must be a later jacquetta, here is a pic....
> http://i1241.photobucket.com/albums...f35b86bb8f9876add2fca90847dd4_zpse2429625.jpg



Yes, looks like a later jacquetta.


----------



## scottishdoll

scottishdoll said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone identify this bag?
> 
> http://photobucket.com/scottishdoll2002



Hi 

Does anyone know what this bag is called?  I've just had a look at the reference library and I can't see anything :cry:

If anyone can shed some light on it I'd be very greatful


----------



## Sara sizzle pot

Hi everyone,

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag please. All i no it was from 2007 and i think a limited edition.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## HMGN

Sara sizzle pot said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag please. All i no it was from 2007 and i think a limited edition.
> 
> Thanks in advance..




I think it is a Knightsbridge


----------



## Sara sizzle pot

HMGN said:


> I think it is a Knightsbridge


Wonderful

Thankyou.x


----------



## Ondrea

scottishdoll said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know what this bag is called?  I've just had a look at the reference library and I can't see anything :cry:
> 
> If anyone can shed some light on it I'd be very greatful



Is it your first pic if so it's a Roxanne tote the brown bag I am not sure of the name of the Congo in the second pics if you meant that one?


----------



## scottishdoll

Ondrea said:


> Is it your first pic if so it's a Roxanne tote the brown bag I am not sure of the name of the Congo in the second pics if you meant that one?



Hi 

Yes it's the Congo I'm having bother with, I re-arranged my photos so the link isn't quite as direct as it should be.  I'd love to know what the model is but I think it's quite an old one


----------



## Ondrea

scottishdoll said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes it's the Congo I'm having bother with, I re-arranged my photos so the link isn't quite as direct as it should be.  I'd love to know what the model is but I think it's quite an old one



I don't know the name I am sorry I am not sure that they were even named but if its has I am sure Jazzy will know it our resident expert.


----------



## scottishdoll

:rain:





Ondrea said:


> I don't know the name I am sorry I am not sure that they were even named but if its has I am sure Jazzy will know it our resident expert.



She doesn't 

She could give me an idea of the year so I'm just going to have to do a bit of digging around I think.  I also asked Mulberry but they don't keep their records long enough apparently


----------



## dawnch

In the Bicester shop on the shelf behind the check out is a really sparkly bag? The magpie in me was instantly attracted! Wonded what it was?


----------



## CamilleP

Hello Ladies,
I have this Bayswater in a nude/powder/camel/peachy tone.
Does anyone know which season it is from?
Hope you can help.
Many greetings


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Looks like blonde darwin....put it on the authentication thread and ask our lovely ladies there. I am not sure of the year...


----------



## newtothisforum

Hi guys, im new to this so please excuse me if im in the wrong place. My girfriend was tidying out her wardrobe and we came across this, does anyone know what season its from, or what its called. Thanks alot, Steve


----------



## JazzyJay

It's from no season, it's counterfeit unfortunately.


----------



## CamilleP

Thanks a lot, Mooshooshoo


----------



## rhirhiwj

Could anyone help me identify this bag, if it's even real?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22116361...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1191


----------



## Mooshooshoo

rhirhiwj said:


> Could anyone help me identify this bag, if it's even real?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22116361...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1191



For authentication you need to post your bags here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-755844.html

The style is Hanover in havana leather.


----------



## Greeneyedlover

Hi Ladies,

What is this model called?








Thank zou for your help


----------



## MiniMabel

Greeneyedlover said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> What is this model called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank zou for your help




Hi, and welcome!   It's a Jody.


----------



## mulberryforbes

Greeneyedlover said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> What is this model called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank zou for your help




yip its Jodie from 2008/9  i have one


----------



## scrapsy

24shaz said:


> Cory Tote? Greta Tote also has a tassel but no postman's lock.



No, not a Cory Tote either 

I actually took the picture to the Mulberry concession in Selfridges and the lady who worked there (and has been there for 8 years) said she had never seen it. I know my friend however and know that she would NEVER wear a fake, so the plot thickens!!


----------



## MiniMabel

scrapsy said:


> No, not a Cory Tote either
> 
> I actually took the picture to the Mulberry concession in Selfridges and the lady who worked there (and has been there for 8 years) said she had never seen it. I know my friend however and know that she would NEVER wear a fake, so the plot thickens!!




Hi - if you add a picture to this thread, it will be much easier for us to hopefully try and "name that bag"!


----------



## scrapsy

Ok, I hope this works!!


----------



## shoeshopaholic

Hello! Could you please help me ID this Mulberry!







Thanks!


----------



## Ria2011

shoeshopaholic said:


> Hello! Could you please help me ID this Mulberry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Shoeshopaholic, that's the willow tote from s/s 2013


----------



## fairyzo

Hi! I really hope someone can help me with this,
I am getting the suede and lizard o/s alexa in 2 weeks for my 18th (just found it super duper reduced at the bicester outlet!!) and I can't find out anything about it online, it seems like no one has it  i really wanted to know when it was released, and basically everything about it like original price and where it was stocked ^_^ if anyone can help I will be super grateful (sorry if this is the wrong thread?)

Thank you!

I've also attached a stock photo


----------



## Plemont

fairyzo said:


> Hi! I really hope someone can help me with this,
> I am getting the suede and lizard o/s alexa in 2 weeks for my 18th (just found it super duper reduced at the bicester outlet!!) and I can't find out anything about it online, it seems like no one has it  i really wanted to know when it was released, and basically everything about it like original price and where it was stocked ^_^ if anyone can help I will be super grateful (sorry if this is the wrong thread?)
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I've also attached a stock photo



Were you at Bicester today at about five o'clock?  I saw someone getting very excited about buying one of these!


----------



## fairyzo

Plemont said:


> Were you at Bicester today at about five o'clock?  I saw someone getting very excited about buying one of these!



haha! yes that was definitely me  cant have it until the 12th though!


----------



## mulberryforbes

fairyzo said:


> haha! yes that was definitely me  cant have it until the 12th though!



Oh thats sooooooooo sweet that you got mega excied


Long slippy slope ahead me thinks 

Enjoy when the time comes, looking forward to your reveal and lots of modelng pics in the what i used thread


----------



## Plemont

fairyzo said:


> haha! yes that was definitely me  cant have it until the 12th though!



You looked SO happy!  It was originally £1072 in the outlets, mentioned in this thread, and Corries did a reveal of one in this thread.  I think JAN has owned one as well (but moved it on)


----------



## fairyzo

Plemont said:


> You looked SO happy!  It was originally £1072 in the outlets, mentioned in this thread, and Corries did a reveal of one in this thread.  I think JAN has owned one as well (but moved it on)



I AM !! Amazing thank you! That's really helpful  definitely got a bargain as it was reduced to £695 and I got 10% student discount too - had no idea mulberry did student discount


----------



## fairyzo

mulberryforbes said:


> Oh thats sooooooooo sweet that you got mega excied
> 
> 
> Long slippy slope ahead me thinks
> 
> Enjoy when the time comes, looking forward to your reveal and lots of modelng pics in the what i used thread



ahah  i was literally crying on the floor, i have a long 12 days ahead of me...

will definitely do a reveal or modelling pics! I dont think there are any other o/s ones on here? YAAAAAAAAY omg cant wait


----------



## mulberryforbes

fairyzo said:


> I AM !! Amazing thank you! That's really helpful  definitely got a bargain as it was reduced to £695 and I got 10% student discount too - had no idea mulberry did student discount



Omg a student discount :0

 why didnt I know this I have a valid student card


----------



## fairyzo

mulberryforbes said:


> Omg a student discount :0
> 
> why didnt I know this I have a valid student card



I know! I never thought Mulberry would do student discount?! 

Mine isnt even a proper NUS but they still accepted it! Saved £70


----------



## CPrincessUK

fairyzo said:
			
		

> ahah  i was literally crying on the floor, i have a long 12 days ahead of me...
> 
> will definitely do a reveal or modelling pics! I dont think there are any other o/s ones on here? YAAAAAAAAY omg cant wait



Congrats! I am so excited for you.


----------



## fairyzo

CPrincessUK said:


> Congrats! I am so excited for you.



Thank you ^_^


----------



## Greeneyedlover

Hi,
Is this a good one or?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MULBERRY-OVERSIZED-ALEXA-/321049489910?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ac00a71f6

thanks for your help!


----------



## fairyzo

Greeneyedlover said:


> Hi,
> Is this a good one or?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MULBERRY-OVERSIZED-ALEXA-/321049489910?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ac00a71f6
> 
> thanks for your help!



Hey, you should pop this in the 'authenticate this' thread here
They'll help you out  (i always put stuff in the wrong place too!)


----------



## Greeneyedlover

fairyzo said:
			
		

> Hey, you should pop this in the 'authenticate this' thread here
> They'll help you out  (i always put stuff in the wrong place too!)



Thanks, I just did!


----------



## J.A.N.

Plemont said:


> You looked SO happy!  It was originally £1072 in the outlets, mentioned in this thread, and Corries did a reveal of one in this thread.  I think JAN has owned one as well (but moved it on)


Well remembered Plemont Just seen this thread and indeed i owned this beauty it was ab stunning and i can see why she is excited but i was scared of ruining it so moved it on.


----------



## J.A.N.

fairyzo said:


> Thank you ^_^


Well done it is a truly stunning and striking bag i ownwed one previously but needed an everyday day bag so moved it on. Cant wait to see xxxx


----------



## fairyzo

J.A.N. said:
			
		

> Well done it is a truly stunning and striking bag i ownwed one previously but needed an everyday day bag so moved it on. Cant wait to see xxxx



Thank you! It is gorgeous, I hope I'm not too scared to use it! Excited to show everyone  xxx


----------



## 24shaz

fairyzo said:


> Hi! I really hope someone can help me with this,
> I am getting the suede and lizard o/s alexa in 2 weeks for my 18th (just found it super duper reduced at the bicester outlet!!) and I can't find out anything about it online, it seems like no one has it  i really wanted to know when it was released, and basically everything about it like original price and where it was stocked ^_^ if anyone can help I will be super grateful (sorry if this is the wrong thread?)
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I've also attached a stock photo



The original retail for the regular size was £1535 so OS must have been above that, it's from 2011 (S/S I think?). I have the regular & love it - & from reading this thread I think it might be J.A.N.'s old one! The lady I got it from originally bought from an eBay seller named Jamilla, is that you JAN?


----------



## fairyzo

24shaz said:
			
		

> The original retail for the regular size was £1535 so OS must have been above that, it's from 2011 (S/S I think?). I have the regular & love it - & from reading this thread I think it might be J.A.N.'s old one! The lady I got it from originally bought from an eBay seller named Jamilla, is that you JAN?



Thank you! That's really helpful!


----------



## Soupir

http://www.mulberry.com/home/

Does anyone know what this abricot bag on the front page is??
I like!


----------



## MiniMabel

Soupir said:


> http://www.mulberry.com/home/
> 
> Does anyone know what this abricot bag on the front page is??
> I like!




It looks like the Cecily.....

http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c5697/8379/moreviews/


----------



## Soupir

MiniMabel said:


> It looks like the Cecily.....
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c5697/8379/moreviews/



I guess you're right, MiniMabel. Looks like the nude ss Cecily. It just seems to be more bulky on the sides in other photos...?


----------



## Soupir

Neh, it must be abricot for sure.


----------



## catz1ct

Can anyone tell me if this clutch was ever made or if its fake? Thanks

http://tinypic.com/r/al3slk/6


----------



## MiniMabel

catz1ct said:


> Can anyone tell me if this clutch was ever made or if its fake? Thanks
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/al3slk/6




It's a counterfeit. 

It's pretending to be a Daria clutch!


----------



## catz1ct

Thank you, thats what I suspected!


----------



## Donauwaller

Hello,
could anyone please be so kind as to tell me what kind of
Mulberry this is ? I've never seen this style before and found it
nowhere here, either ?
Thanks for helping a confused addict 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261151176764?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922


----------



## lxc

Hi, hopefully someone can help me identify the style of my bag. It was bought in 2008, it's damson in colour and i think it's goatskin. it looks similar to the Wilton however when i can't find photos of a small wilton to confirm (does one exist).


----------



## MiniMabel

lxc said:


> Hi, hopefully someone can help me identify the style of my bag. It was bought in 2008, it's damson in colour and i think it's goatskin. it looks similar to the Wilton however when i can't find photos of a small wilton to confirm (does one exist).



Yes, a smaller size Wilton does exist, not sure if it has a different name or is just designated "small"!


----------



## LexingtonS

lxc said:


> Hi, hopefully someone can help me identify the style of my bag. It was bought in 2008, it's damson in colour and i think it's goatskin. it looks similar to the Wilton however when i can't find photos of a small wilton to confirm (does one exist).


That is a beautiful colour, I would never have chosen it from a website but looks lovely!


----------



## holleigh

No bag to identify, just need help ??

I seem to recall there were 3 bags in the Araline "family" ...

The largest (?)  was Angelica - she didn't have an outside pocket
In the middle was Araline - she did have an outside pocket
Then a smaller one ??? called ?????? (also no outside pocket) ..

Were there 3 in the range ? or am I going nuts & thee were only Angelica & Araline ??

xxxxxxxxxxH


----------



## Plemont

holleigh said:


> No bag to identify, just need help ??
> 
> I seem to recall there were 3 bags in the Araline "family" ...
> 
> The largest (?)  was Angelica - she didn't have an outside pocket
> In the middle was Araline - she did have an outside pocket
> Then a smaller one ??? called ?????? (also no outside pocket) ..
> 
> Were there 3 in the range ? or am I going nuts & thee were only Angelica & Araline ??
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxH



There was one - and this may have been an example.

But I can't remember the name either!


----------



## holleigh

Plemont said:


> There was one - and this may have been an example.
> 
> But I can't remember the name either!



it is (one) this is very frustrating !! on with the search !!! xxH


----------



## Plemont

holleigh said:


> it is (one) this is very frustrating !! on with the search !!! xxH



Found the answer! from tpf of course


----------



## holleigh

Plemont said:


> Found the answer! from tpf of course



i LOVE you - you have rescued me from a hideously sleepless night (honestly, once I get something like this stuck in my head it drives me NUTS !) - If I can ever return the favour ... xxx H


----------



## Kuutar

Hi ladies!

Any idea of the name of this old vintage congo shoulder bag? Thanks!

http://s1295.beta.photobucket.com/user/Kuutar1/media/Mulberry congo/IMG_0199_zps5c0a5b04.jpg.html


----------



## MIM_

Hi Ladies,

could anyone please be so kind as to tell me what kind of
Mulberry this is ? And is it a fake?  I've never seen this style before and found it
nowhere here, either ?Thank you so much for your kind help! 

Pictures below picasa album:
https://picasaweb.google.com/102543578355409616274/Bag


----------



## MIM_

MIM_ said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> could anyone please be so kind as to tell me what kind of
> Mulberry this is ? And is it a fake?  I've never seen this style before and found it
> nowhere here, either ?Thank you so much for your kind help!
> 
> Pictures below picasa album:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/102543578355409616274/Bag



And I have to add that camera flash makes pictures look bit shiny even it is not at all.


----------



## Ria2011

MIM_ said:


> And I have to add that camera flash makes pictures look bit shiny even it is not at all.



Hi MIM,

I think it's fake.


----------



## MIM_

Ria2011 said:


> Hi MIM,
> 
> I think it's fake.



Hi Ria,

Thank you!  That's what I thought too.


----------



## katsy_lin

Hello all,
could you please help me identify my these two Mulberry bags?


----------



## scrapsy

scrapsy said:


> View attachment 2002167
> 
> 
> Ok, I hope this works!!



Does anyone have any idea what bag this is please?


----------



## MiniMabel

scrapsy said:


> Does anyone have any idea what bag this is please?




Hi - personally, I have never seen a Mulberry bag like the one in your picture.

The best thing to do is take more, clear, pictures i.e. front, back, base, hardware, lining, metal fob, made-in tag and any serial number and add the pictures to the Mulberry "Authentication Thread" for our experts to look at for you.

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-755844.html


----------



## xBENNAx

Hello can anyone please ID thismulberry bag? I found it from a magazine but all it says is Mulberry


----------



## Lady Farquar

Stick it on the 'ID' thread - sure someone will recognise it - though it's not the best of angles lol


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Looks like a pebbled beige postman's lock satchel to me, but agreed not a great angle/shot so I may be wrong!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

http://www.stylebop.com/de/designers/damen/138068-mulberry-taschen.html

I might be right...


----------



## Crafty Collie

Hi, could one of the ladies please let me know what you think about this one.

Title:  MulberryLeather Messenger Bag Satchel Genuine With Tags

Item Number: 170978470882

Seller Id:  flangepacker

Thanks, I don't know the name of this either, any help would be great!

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## MiniMabel

Crafty Collie said:


> Hi, could one of the ladies please let me know what you think about this one.
> 
> Title:  MulberryLeather Messenger Bag Satchel Genuine With Tags
> 
> Item Number: 170978470882
> 
> Seller Id:  flangepacker
> 
> Thanks, I don't know the name of this either, any help would be great!
> 
> Thanks again!!!!




Hi - it's a Litchfield.

If you're enquiring about authenticity, you need to add to the Mulberry Authentication Thread, and add specific details as requested in post 1 on the following thread......

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-755844.html


----------



## Crafty Collie

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - it's a Litchfield.
> 
> If you're enquiring about authenticity, you need to add to the Mulberry Authentication Thread, and add specific details as requested in post 1 on the following thread......
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-755844.html



Wow, that was fast, thank you!  I realised as soon as I had done it, am now on the authentication thread.  Thanks v much for the name!!!


----------



## MiniMabel

Crafty Collie said:


> Wow, that was fast, thank you!  I realised as soon as I had done it, am now on the authentication thread.  Thanks v much for the name!!!



Hi - you're welcome!  It's a lovely bag!


----------



## redonion

Hi there,
 I bought this pink shoulder bag and wonder if anyone knows what it is. I did post on the authentification thread and Lakrits said it looks good but did not know what it was. I can post more pics when it arrives.
The seller said it was bought from the Mulberry Shop at Bicester Village in approx. 2004.

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-Shoulder-Handbag-in-Pink-Great-Condition-/130836604420?

Thanks


----------



## MiniMabel

redonion said:


> Hi there,
> I bought this pink shoulder bag and wonder if anyone knows what it is. I did post on the authentification thread and Lakrits said it looks good but did not know what it was. I can post more pics when it arrives.
> The seller said it was bought from the Mulberry Shop at Bicester Village in approx. 2004.
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-Shoulder-Handbag-in-Pink-Great-Condition-/130836604420?
> 
> Thanks



Hi redonion - it's a Livingstone.

There's also a green one on Ebay............!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Light-Gre...79?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item417050b1ff

MM.


----------



## redonion

MiniMabel said:


> Hi redonion - it's a Livingstone.
> 
> There's also a green one on Ebay............!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Light-Gre...79?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item417050b1ff
> 
> MM.


Thanks MiniMabel,
 In that case possibly a bit of a bargain - tho I guess the older styles aren't as popular.

Redonion
(PS - Like pink as well as purple)


----------



## vhopkinson

Can someone please see if they think this is authentic?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181070801254?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MiniMabel

vhopkinson said:


> Can someone please see if they think this is authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181070801254?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, and welcome!

For any authentication queries, you need to add full details (as detailed in post #1 of the following thread) to the Mulberry Authentication Thread and our experts will look at the item for you.

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-755844.html

MM.


----------



## MiniMabel

redonion said:


> Thanks MiniMabel,
> In that case possibly a bit of a bargain - tho I guess the older styles aren't as popular.
> 
> Redonion
> (PS - Like pink as well as purple)




You got amazing bargain!


----------



## anni_awesome

Hi, can you please authenticate this Alexa for me?

Item Name: Mulberry Tasche Alexa
Item Number: 300853475116
Seller ID: croonettes
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/300853475116?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1288

Thanks in advance, anni_awesome


----------



## xBENNAx

Hello I saw this bag in a magazine and all it said was that it was mulberry. Does anyone know exactly what bag it is? Thanks so much


----------



## xBENNAx

A close up...


----------



## armcandy3

Could be edie satchel in powder beige (think it was a couple if years ago) or postmans lock satchel in pebbled beige (may have been last years) - both very similar.


----------



## kyliegul

It looks very similar to the PML satchel in pebbled beige, mine has the same strap detail


----------



## MiniMabel

anni_awesome said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this Alexa for me?
> 
> Item Name: Mulberry Tasche Alexa
> Item Number: 300853475116
> Seller ID: croonettes
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/300853475116?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1288
> 
> Thanks in advance, anni_awesome




Hi, and welcome!

You need to add this to the Mulberry Authentication thread:-

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-755844.html


----------



## anni_awesome

MiniMabel said:


> Hi, and welcome!
> 
> You need to add this to the Mulberry Authentication thread:-
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-755844.html



Oh I'm sorry for the wrong thread, but thanks for the Link


----------



## J.A.N.

24shaz said:


> The original retail for the regular size was £1535 so OS must have been above that, it's from 2011 (S/S I think?). I have the regular & love it - & from reading this thread I think it might be J.A.N.'s old one! The lady I got it from originally bought from an eBay seller named Jamilla, is that you JAN?



What a coincedence its my one.xxxxxx


----------



## 54hat

Hi, Could somone identify this please? I have asked to the team to authenticate (looks good so far) but realised I do not know what it is, thought maybe Jaquetta but seems they have studs on the strap.  Thanks,  lots... 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140910396005?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## wulie

54hat said:


> Hi, Could somone identify this please? I have asked to the team to authenticate (looks good so far) but realised I do not know what it is, thought maybe Jaquetta but seems they have studs on the strap.  Thanks,  lots...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140910396005?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




I can't see it in the pictures, but the description says zipped top, so I _think_ it's a Mollie....


----------



## 54hat

wulie said:


> I can't see it in the pictures, but the description says zipped top, so I _think_ it's a Mollie....



Thank you so much


----------



## Crafty Collie

Hi, could someone let me know the name of this one please, I have an oak version in my collection and don't know her name.  Thanks in advance!!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281061754548?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## silver925

I think that might be a called a Utah? Same season as Pasadena etc...


----------



## JazzyJay

Yes, it's a decorated utah in mauve darwin leather.


----------



## lollyfry

Hi all! 

I have just bought this briefcase - my first Mulberry - but I have no idea what the name of the style is - can anyone help me?? Thanks!


----------



## comb4t

Hello! 

Does anyone know name of this bag? It has been bought few years ago. Thank you


----------



## elvisfan4life

comb4t said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know name of this bag? It has been bought few years ago. Thank you



Could be a small wilton?


----------



## Wellineverdid

Hi, I'm new on here so please be gentle with me ! 

I'm sure that I've posted this in the wrong place but can anyone help me? I have a Mulberry Bayswater ? in a Cheetah print ??? glossy vinyl?  I can see these in a blue and red on here but cannot find anything about the colour that I have which is brown. It's a mystery (or a fake)  however, the source of the bag only owns and buys high end items from Bond Street, Harrods Etc., Hope someone can enlighten me, thanks.


----------



## MiniMabel

Wellineverdid said:


> Hi, I'm new on here so please be gentle with me !
> 
> I'm sure that I've posted this in the wrong place but can anyone help me? I have a Mulberry Bayswater ? in a Cheetah print ??? glossy vinyl?  I can see these in a blue and red on here but cannot find anything about the colour that I have which is brown. It's a mystery (or a fake)  however, the source of the bag only owns and buys high end items from Bond Street, Harrods Etc., Hope someone can enlighten me, thanks.




Hi, and welcome!

It would be best for you to post plenty of pictures of the bag in the "Mulberry Authentication Thread", link below, and our experts will look at it for you.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-755844.html


----------



## Watalie1976

Hi everyone, 

I'm a newbie here but a long time lover of Mulberry.

I've bought a "preloved" Mulberry handbag from an amazing shop with tonnes of fab handbags - but I'm not sure of the name of this style.

It almost looks like a Phoebe but without the metalwork. 

Any ideas?

Thanks 






I hope that works


----------



## mel7575

Hi what's this bag called?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321070838422?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D321070838422%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## Wellineverdid

MiniMabel said:


> Hi, and welcome!
> 
> It would be best for you to post plenty of pictures of the bag in the "Mulberry Authentication Thread", link below, and our experts will look at it for you.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-755844.html


Thanks for that, I'll give it a go


----------



## Wellineverdid

Wellineverdid said:


> Thanks for that, I'll give it a go


Ahhhh, its seems that I have to contribute 10 posts before I can do anything : (


----------



## J.A.N.

Does anyone know what this is called?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-new...4248?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item3a7e616128


----------



## cynner

J.A.N. said:


> Does anyone know what this is called?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-new...4248?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item3a7e616128



Large Soho (I also think that's what it says on the receipt, try to zoom in on it if you can)

http://www.purseblog.com/handbags/mulberry-large-soho-bags.html


----------



## mulberryforbes

J.A.N. said:


> Does anyone know what this is called?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-new-ladies-Ostrich-leather-Mulberry-hand-bag-with-original-receipt-1-495-/251228414248?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item3a7e616128



Wow thats a head turner &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; beautiful


I wish it was smaller


----------



## cynner

mulberryforbes said:


> Wow thats a head turner &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; beautiful
> 
> 
> I wish it was smaller



Yeah, me too. According to an old Netaporter entry it's 17'' by 13'' by 6'' and it really looks big on the mannequin. This really is a stunner in that color and ostrich leather, though.


----------



## J.A.N.

cynner said:


> Large Soho (I also think that's what it says on the receipt, try to zoom in on it if you can)
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/handbags/mulberry-large-soho-bags.html


Thanks so much tried zooming in but couldnt read it.xxxx


----------



## J.A.N.

mulberryforbes said:


> Wow thats a head turner &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; beautiful
> 
> 
> I wish it was smaller


I prefer smaller bags too.


----------



## BagLover79

Please help me to identify this mulberry? Thanks!


----------



## MiniMabel

BagLover79 said:


> Please help me to identify this mulberry? Thanks!



Hi - it's a Jody, with rivets.


----------



## BagLover79

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - it's a Jody, with rivets.


Thank you. Scored one on eBay and wanted to know the name. Thanks again.


----------



## Watalie1976

Any ideas, anyone?

Thanks



Watalie1976 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a newbie here but a long time lover of Mulberry.
> 
> I've bought a "preloved" Mulberry handbag from an amazing shop with tonnes of fab handbags - but I'm not sure of the name of this style.
> 
> It almost looks like a Phoebe but without the metalwork.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that works


----------



## Watalie1976

I found it - I am sure I have searched the entire internet for pictures and finally found a reference to it!! On this forum too!!

It's a Hanover - the original kind. Before the stitching on the front and with a postmans lock instead of the new fangled one.

I am so relieved. This has been driving me crackers for days!!!

If anyone else owns one please could you post pics, so I know I am not alone


----------



## 24shaz

J.A.N. said:


> What a coincedence its my one.xxxxxx



Ha, that's fab, I'm so glad you decided to rehome her as she now has pride of place in my collection - she's my absolute fave of all my bags *whispers* and sometimes I take her out of her dustbag just to gaze at her 

I wonder how many tpf'ers own other tpf'ers past bags? There's probably a thread in that; six degrees of bag separation! 

ps Apologies for the late reply, I've been away for a few days


----------



## J.A.N.

24shaz said:


> Ha, that's fab, I'm so glad you decided to rehome her as she now has pride of place in my collection - she's my absolute fave of all my bags *whispers* and sometimes I take her out of her dustbag just to gaze at her
> 
> I wonder how many tpf'ers own other tpf'ers past bags? There's probably a thread in that; six degrees of bag separation!
> 
> ps Apologies for the late reply, I've been away for a few days



So pleased you have her 
Enjoy!!!!


----------



## tomatored

hi, could you please identify this Mulberry for me? Thank you!


----------



## J.A.N.

tomatored said:


> View attachment 2082401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi, could you please identify this Mulberry for me? Thank you!


Thats the Gerlinda in oak.


----------



## tomatored

J.A.N. said:


> Thats the Gerlinda in oak.



Thank you so much!


----------



## J.A.N.

tomatored said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure beautiful bag xxxx


----------



## tomatored

J.A.N. said:


> My pleasure beautiful bag xxxx



I'm hoping to own it soon. (If its authentic and no one beats me to it)I am a bit concerned that it is too small but its so gorgeous I may find a way to carry less


----------



## J.A.N.

tomatored said:


> I'm hoping to own it soon. (If its authentic and no one beats me to it)I am a bit concerned that it is too small but its so gorgeous I may find a way to carry less


I hope so its a fab looking bag. I always do that with smaller bags as they are so much cuter.
I nearly bought one myself.


----------



## tomatored

J.A.N. said:


> I hope so its a fab looking bag. I always do that with smaller bags as they are so much cuter.
> I nearly bought one myself.



Got it J.A.N.! I'm very excited. It's my first Mulberry if you don't count the tiny round coin purse I bought 2 years  ago in Edinburgh. It's a bit out of my norm, I have AW Rocco in 3 colors, and carry those almost always, then I have a couple Bal and LV's and adore all of them. But I promised myself after experiencing superb customer service at the Edinburgh Mulberry store, ( even though I only spent a small amount, they were very sweet and friendly, and gave me the full treatment, even a little toy bird decoration on my package) that I'd try one if I found a pre-loved I really fell for. So I just did! If It meets my hopes and expectations, I have plans to get a new one next summer back in Edinburgh on a visit. Don't know what model yet, but I'm enjoying their website very much! Thanks for your help, and sorry for the chatter, just so pleased with my luck! 
Now I must get a smaller skinnier wallet for this smaller bag!


----------



## J.A.N.

tomatored said:


> Got it J.A.N.! I'm very excited. It's my first Mulberry if you don't count the tiny round coin purse I bought 2 years  ago in Edinburgh. It's a bit out of my norm, I have AW Rocco in 3 colors, and carry those almost always, then I have a couple Bal and LV's and adore all of them. But I promised myself after experiencing superb customer service at the Edinburgh Mulberry store, ( even though I only spent a small amount, they were very sweet and friendly, and gave me the full treatment, even a little toy bird decoration on my package) that I'd try one if I found a pre-loved I really fell for. So I just did! If It meets my hopes and expectations, I have plans to get a new one next summer back in Edinburgh on a visit. Don't know what model yet, but I'm enjoying their website very much! Thanks for your help, and sorry for the chatter, just so pleased with my luck!
> Now I must get a smaller skinnier wallet for this smaller bag!



Oh thats fab im still awake in the u.k
You must do a reveal if u can soon.
Beautiful bag and very rare one more tpf member has just bought this in white and they did a reveal and i liked it from there but oak is the best colour imo just as well im banned forever.xxx

Im so pleased for you congrats on a rare find.


----------



## pinkappleband

hi anyone could help me with that
Item Name	Mulberry Bayswater Oak Ostrich Shoulder Bag
Item Number 130855383346
Seller ID deadlydaniella
Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/13085538...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2070wt_169


----------



## GillianAnnie

tomatored said:


> Got it J.A.N.! I'm very excited. It's my first Mulberry if you don't count the tiny round coin purse I bought 2 years  ago in Edinburgh. It's a bit out of my norm, I have AW Rocco in 3 colors, and carry those almost always, then I have a couple Bal and LV's and adore all of them. But I promised myself after experiencing superb customer service at the Edinburgh Mulberry store, ( even though I only spent a small amount, they were very sweet and friendly, and gave me the full treatment, even a little toy bird decoration on my package) that I'd try one if I found a pre-loved I really fell for. So I just did! If It meets my hopes and expectations, I have plans to get a new one next summer back in Edinburgh on a visit. Don't know what model yet, but I'm enjoying their website very much! Thanks for your help, and sorry for the chatter, just so pleased with my luck!
> Now I must get a smaller skinnier wallet for this smaller bag!



Oh how fab! I have the Gerlinda in ivory, It's quite rare now. Please do a reveal! You will find mine here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/gerlinda-reveal-802461.html


----------



## Scottiffer

Hi there ive recently cleared a house and found 7 vintage Mulberry items ....i was hoping i could ask for help identifying them and maybe an idea of their values etc if possible....all help would be very much appreciated...sorry but im new to forums and im not sure how i upload pics of items.....i can send pics to your email if thats easier...
thanks


----------



## MiniMabel

Scottiffer said:


> Hi there ive recently cleared a house and found 7 vintage Mulberry items ....i was hoping i could ask for help identifying them and maybe an idea of their values etc if possible....all help would be very much appreciated...sorry but im new to forums and im not sure how i upload pics of items.....i can send pics to your email if thats easier...
> thanks



Hi, and welcome!

It is not possible to discuss values as the Forum rules do not permit it.  However, if you can upload pictures of the items to a hosting service like Photobucket and then post the link here, we will do our best to try and identify the items for you.


----------



## Scottiffer

Hi again please help me with identifying these vintage mulberry items that I found in a house clearance ... They all have Id numbers on brass disks... Any info will be greatly appreciated .


http://s1290.photobucket.com/albums...9570DB8-2792-0000023F3ABAD8F1_zps33ee85d1.jpg

http://s1290.photobucket.com/albums...7C6ECF0-2792-0000023F32D7EB45_zps00167467.jpg

http://s1290.photobucket.com/albums...085AC0B-2792-0000023F216972D4_zps0ff1b72d.jpg

http://s1290.photobucket.com/albums...227A117-2792-0000023F29846A0A_zpse5e42c08.jpg

http://s1290.photobucket.com/albums...8243645-2792-0000023F108C32DB_zpsb9d2442c.jpg

http://s1290.photobucket.com/albums...58BD3D3-2792-0000023EF256E1D2_zpsf3724723.jpg

http://s1290.photobucket.com/albums...69C4E43-2792-0000023EFC376E06_zps69ac4eab.jpg


----------



## Scottiffer

MiniMabel said:


> Hi, and welcome!
> 
> It is not possible to discuss values as the Forum rules do not permit it.  However, if you can upload pictures of the items to a hosting service like Photobucket and then post the link here, we will do our best to try and identify the items for you.


Thank you for your guidance ... Pictures now uploaded...


----------



## Smithers560

Hello, I've just come across this rather nice old Mulberry satchel, with a distinctive locking zip, and a blue stripe running down the middle of the shoulder strap. 

The owner thinks it is about ten years old. Does anyone have any idea what it is?

http://imgur.com/jWvyq8F


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Watalie1976 said:


> I found it - I am sure I have searched the entire internet for pictures and finally found a reference to it!! On this forum too!!
> 
> It's a Hanover - the original kind. Before the stitching on the front and with a postmans lock instead of the new fangled one.
> 
> I am so relieved. This has been driving me crackers for days!!!
> 
> If anyone else owns one please could you post pics, so I know I am not alone



Hi Watalie

Here are pics of my Oak NVT Hanover - it was the season after the Havana leather version with the leather thong detail topstitching (ie the style eva Longoria was spotted carrying)

Hope this helps!

Ells


----------



## yytee3

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251232820524?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

is this authentic?


----------



## MiniMabel

yytee3 said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251232820524?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> is this authentic?



Hi, and welcome!

You need to post your enquiry on the Mulberry Authentication Thread.....

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html


----------



## tomatored

GillianAnnie said:


> Oh how fab! I have the Gerlinda in ivory, It's quite rare now. Please do a reveal! You will find mine here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/gerlinda-reveal-802461.html



GillianAnnie, I visited your pics on the other thread and posted comments there. Thank you!


----------



## tomatored

J.A.N. said:


> Oh thats fab im still awake in the u.k
> You must do a reveal if u can soon.
> Beautiful bag and very rare one more tpf member has just bought this in white and they did a reveal and i liked it from there but oak is the best colour imo just as well im banned forever.xxx
> 
> Im so pleased for you congrats on a rare find.



I can't wait to get her in the mail! Would it be more appropriate to do a reveal on another Mulberry thread or is this one o.k.?


----------



## J.A.N.

tomatored said:


> I can't wait to get her in the mail! Would it be more appropriate to do a reveal on another Mulberry thread or is this one o.k.?


Its better to open a new thread with your own title on the main forum.
Cant wait for this as i love this bag esp in the oak colour.


----------



## tomatored

J.A.N. said:


> Its better to open a new thread with your own title on the main forum.
> Cant wait for this as i love this bag esp in the oak colour.



Ok sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## Watalie1976

Mulberry Ellie said:


> Hi Watalie
> 
> Here are pics of my Oak NVT Hanover - it was the season after the Havana leather version with the leather thong detail topstitching (ie the style eva Longoria was spotted carrying)
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Ells


Ells - 

Thanks a million for these, it's exactly like the one I have just bought, I thought it might have been the season before (just a guess!) so thanks so much for clarifiying it 

I'm delighted with my bag - it seems like there aren't too many of them around but I have to say, it's perfect for me.

Watalie


----------



## jj0

Hi all I've just won this bag on eBay, but have no idea what it is.  The seller said it was her mums and she'd had it for at least 20 years.


----------



## jj0

jj0 said:


> Hi all I've just won this bag on eBay, but have no idea what it is.  The seller said it was her mums and she'd had it for at least 20 years.



To answer my own question, I think it's a Matilda.  Does anyone know how old she might be?


----------



## JazzyJay

Yes, it's a Matilda and it looks to be in tan amazon leather (not congo, as it may appear). It isn't that old though, around 2005/6 ish, I think.


----------



## blondnic

Nicked this vintage Mulberry from my mum.  Black congo I think?


----------



## jj0

jj0 said:


> To answer my own question, I think it's a Matilda.  Does anyone know how old she might be?





JazzyJay said:


> Yes, it's a Matilda and it looks to be in tan amazon leather (not congo, as it may appear). It isn't that old though, around 2005/6 ish, I think.



What is the difference between amazon and Congo leather? I've not been able to find any info.


----------



## JazzyJay

jj0 said:


> What is the difference between amazon and Congo leather? I've not been able to find any info.


 It's essentially the same, except congo has a gloss finish applied, and amazon is matt.


----------



## jj0

JazzyJay said:


> It's essentially the same, except congo has a gloss finish applied, and amazon is matt.



Thank you


----------



## Geddes

Sorry no pictures but.............
Around 3 or 4 years ago there was a bag i saw (on more than one person) which was shaped like the Daria hobo but had a plaque like the Mitzy / Bella. 

Anyone know what this could be ? Despite trailing through ebay for a good few years now at Mulberry bags, but not specifically for the one i am asking about, i have yet to see one on there.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Geddes said:


> Sorry no pictures but.............
> Around 3 or 4 years ago there was a bag i saw (on more than one person) which was shaped like the Daria hobo but had a plaque like the Mitzy / Bella.
> 
> Anyone know what this could be ? Despite trailing through ebay for a good few years now at Mulberry bags, but not specifically for the one i am asking about, i have yet to see one on there.



Wasn't a Hayden was it?


----------



## Geddes

gunsandbanjos said:


> Wasn't a Hayden was it?



Not from the images i can see it isnt. From what i remember it was smooth leather and is / was very similar to a Mitzy, Bella as in where the plaque was. Not sure when these bags came about but it was def 3 or more years ago.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Not a bonnie was it geddes


----------



## ratrat

I'm not good at names, but I would like to know now!  

Why not draw a picture on the paper, take a photo and show us from your memory!?? (or life is too short for that, lol)  I have terrible imagination so absolutely no idea, apart from thinking of Mitzy hobo!


----------



## Geddes

elvisfan4life said:


> Not a bonnie was it geddes



No but i wouldnt mind one of those to replace my PLS


----------



## Geddes

ratrat said:


> I'm not good at names, but I would like to know now!
> 
> Why not draw a picture on the paper, take a photo and show us from your memory!?? (or life is too short for that, lol)  I have terrible imagination so absolutely no idea, apart from thinking of Mitzy hobo!




I think my description is more reliable but i am begining to wonder if my memory is.......It might be that i have been in such a quandry over which black bag to buy that i have dreampt this one up.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I could only think of bonnie or bella hobo?


----------



## Geddes

elvisfan4life said:


> I could only think of bonnie or bella hobo?



Was Bella Hobo around then ? I think its my age playing tricks with my mind...........


----------



## elvisfan4life

Geddes said:


> Was Bella Hobo around then ? I think its my age playing tricks with my mind...........



I'm hopeless with anything after about 2008 after that its all a blur


----------



## holleigh

Would it have been a Mila ??
http://www.flannelsfashion.com/products/details/i/11478-b0bkk/n/mila-medium-hobo-glossy-print.aspx
Or an Eliza ?
http://www.lyst.com/bags/mulberry-eliza-leather-hobo-black/


----------



## Geddes

holleigh said:


> Would it have been a Mila ??
> http://www.flannelsfashion.com/products/details/i/11478-b0bkk/n/mila-medium-hobo-glossy-print.aspx



Nope, i am begining to wonder if i have made this bag up


----------



## holleigh

Geddes said:


> Nope, i am begining to wonder if i have made this bag up



I'll keep looking !! (what colours do you recall it in ?) xx


----------



## Geddes

holleigh said:


> I'll keep looking !! (what colours do you recall it in ?) xx



Thank you ! it was black.


----------



## holleigh

Bonnie ??

post #12

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/mulberry-messenger-bags-pics-only-638299.html


----------



## Geddes

holleigh said:


> Bonnie ??
> 
> post #12
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/mulberry-messenger-bags-pics-only-638299.html



No, we had that one earlier. Isnt Eliza is more recent ?


----------



## riffraff

Geddes said:


> Sorry no pictures but.............
> Around 3 or 4 years ago there was a bag i saw (on more than one person) which was shaped like the Daria hobo but had a plaque like the Mitzy / Bella.
> 
> Anyone know what this could be ? Despite trailing through ebay for a good few years now at Mulberry bags, but not specifically for the one i am asking about, i have yet to see one on there.


 
Not a great pic, but what about a Mulberry Soho?


----------



## happypumpkin

There was a Bella messenger too?   That had a more daria sort of shape to it.  
http://pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=mulberry+bella+messenger


----------



## Geddes

Yes its more like the Bella but i think Bella came about more recently ?


----------



## pinky123

does anyone know if the mulberry mabel black patent bag has any distinguising deatures please? Thank you


----------



## MiniMabel

pinky123 said:


> does anyone know if the mulberry mabel black patent bag has any distinguising deatures please? Thank you



Hi - it would be best if you can post pictures etc in the following thread.....

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html

Our experts will look at it for you.


----------



## pinky123

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221204131061 - hello - here is the link/item number from ebay - many thanks


----------



## MiniMabel

pinky123 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221204131061 - hello - here is the link/item number from ebay - many thanks




Hi - you need to add the Ebay link, and the other information requested in post #1 of the Authentication Thread, as follows, on to the Authentication Thread....

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html


----------



## rasp

..


----------



## grandsoiree

Hi. Could someone please help me in identifying this Mulberry bag.  I purchased it on ebay and it was listed as a bowling bag, but I have searched and cannot find a similar one and therefore unsure if Mulberry actually had made this particular style.

Ebay seller: twwo80
Ebay item: 121084111409

The seller states that it was purchased from Nordstroms. It is genuine leather with a heavy weight, and the interior is thick canvas material. There is no serial number on the back of the round interior disc. The zipper pulls are heavy weighted brass.  The ladies in the authentication forum are inclined to think it is genuine, but cannot help with the name, so they have directed me here. I have added pictures for your review.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## JazzyJay

It's called a Boston, and is from around 2006.


----------



## grandsoiree

JazzyJay said:


> It's called a Boston, and is from around 2006.


 Thank you for letting me know.  I have been searching for the name and year of the bag to get a comparison for authentication.  But the ladies in the authentication forum feel that it is genuine, so I am satisified.

I still can't find any pictures of the style...perhaps it was not that popular.  I did find this Mulberry Boston bag that is a slight variant to mine.  Not sure if Mulberry made the Boston in slightly different styles and leather:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks again.  You have been very helpful.


----------



## JazzyJay

Yes, it was predominantly produced in scotchgrain (aqua, mole, black and cream) but there were some other variants such as yours. It is definitely genuine. I'm not sure if it made the full priced stores at all, but the scotchgrain models were quite prevalent at the Shepton Mallet factory shop during 2006/7.


----------



## ka369

Could someone please help me authenticate a Mulberry bag? I believe it to be an old (7/8 years) Ledbury/Bayswater.

I will post photos. Just not sure if I am doing this in the right link... Thanks.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

ka369 said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate a Mulberry bag? I believe it to be an old (7/8 years) Ledbury/Bayswater.
> 
> I will post photos. Just not sure if I am doing this in the right link... Thanks.


Hello Ka,

Welcome to the forum. Authentications need posting on this thread. If you read the very first entry on the thread it explains the format required....

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html


----------



## llibby

I own the scotchgrain version of this bag.


----------



## grandsoiree

Hi.
Need help identifying this Mulberry bag:

Item name:Rare and beautiful Mulberry satchel in metallic bronze leather
Ebay seller: heuser_s
Ebay item number: 281090229300

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281090229300?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I have already had it authenticated in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread and decided to purchase it.  But I need help with the style name.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## JazzyJay

I think it is a Ramona, in metallic matt glove leather.


----------



## LegepladsenDK

Could anyone please help me! 

I bought a bag where the "made in" tag i like this: Made in china

In all my other bags its written like this: 

Made in 
 China 

Could u please tell me that this is normal  Im new here.. and all over not very good at Mulberry, spotting fakes etc.


----------



## grandsoiree

JazzyJay said:


> I think it is a Ramona, in metallic matt glove leather.


 Thank you very much!!!


----------



## LegepladsenDK

LegepladsenDK said:


> Could anyone please help me!
> 
> I bought a bag where the "made in" tag i like this: Made in china
> 
> In all my other bags its written like this:
> 
> Made in
> China
> 
> Could u please tell me that this is normal  Im new here.. and all over not very good at Mulberry, spotting fakes etc.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261195472926 

like here..


----------



## apsua

Hi there, 
Can you help me to authenticate this purse 
seller zahnraffel
Mulberry Alexa Bag, Oak Buffalo
290895684587
http://www.ebay.de/itm/290895684587?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

thanks in advance


----------



## Sammiantha

Hi apsua, you need to post on the authenticate thread in the shopping sub-forum and the authenticates will take a look at it for you.


----------



## JazzyJay

LegepladsenDK said:


> Could anyone please help me!
> 
> I bought a bag where the "made in" tag i like this: Made in china
> 
> In all my other bags its written like this:
> 
> Made in
> China
> 
> Could u please tell me that this is normal  Im new here.. and all over not very good at Mulberry, spotting fakes etc.


 
Made in tags are in various formats when they are present, as not all bags have them. If you want an item authenticated, you need to post it on the Authenticate this Mulberry thread. This thread is for when you don't know the name of an item, and you want us to identify it.


----------



## foronceortwice

Hi. can someone help me in identifying this Mulberry Alexa on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mulberry-Alexa-Bag-/290891468973?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ba7b90ad

It seems so different from the oversize one.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

foronceortwice said:


> Hi. can someone help me in identifying this Mulberry Alexa on ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mulberry-Alexa-Bag-/290891468973?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ba7b90ad
> 
> It seems so different from the oversize one.



It's so different because its fake.


----------



## HMGN

Hello All
Does anyone know the name of this bag?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-Mens-Shoulder-Bag-Black-/251257273514

Many thanks


----------



## LegepladsenDK

JazzyJay said:


> Made in tags are in various formats when they are present, as not all bags have them. If you want an item authenticated, you need to post it on the Authenticate this Mulberry thread. This thread is for when you don't know the name of an item, and you want us to identify it.


THANKS! ill do that!


----------



## maja77

Could anyone identify this vintage mulberry satchel? The code is HH/660/134


----------



## triangle

Hi All

I'm new and wondering if anyone can tell me the name of this beautiful bag in my collection

Many thanks


https://www.dropbox.com/s/yqlyx6kwdqd8uo7/Bags 072.JPG


----------



## JazzyJay

triangle said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm new and wondering if anyone can tell me the name of this beautiful bag in my collection
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yqlyx6kwdqd8uo7/Bags 072.JPG


 
It's an Oxford in black reptile print.


----------



## triangle

JazzyJay said:


> It's an Oxford in black reptile print.


 
Thank you very much. I don't suppose you are able to tell me it's rough age are you as I bought it second hand?


----------



## foronceortwice

gunsandbanjos said:


> It's so different because its fake.


thanks. I feel sorry for the gal who bought this purse.


----------



## dixiecup_mae

hi! can someone please tell me what is the name of this mulberry bag in this picture? 
thank you so much!
http://fashiondotcom.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/mulberry-red-bag.jpg


----------



## JazzyJay

It's a jody in seville weathered leather.


----------



## Nomii

Hi guys, I found this amazing Mulberry bag on same random site and I was wondering do you know the model?

http://aijaa.com/6aKu4Y


----------



## elvisfan4life

Nomii said:


> Hi guys, I found this amazing Mulberry bag on same random site and I was wondering do you know the model?
> 
> http://aijaa.com/6aKu4Y



It's a carter


----------



## dixiecup_mae

JazzyJay said:


> It's a jody in seville weathered leather.



thank you so much for the fast reply!


----------



## pomo

Hello guys

First-time poster and why did I not know you guys existed before? I had a bad handbag habit in the early noughties - confession over!

I have a vintage bag that I wondered whether any of you could give me information on. I purchased it from a sample sale above the New Bond Street Mulberry store so I know it's genuine. It predates all the named Mulberry bags. I'm thinking it was between 2000 and 2003.

Many thanks


----------



## pomo

Yes and I stupidly have just realised you probably need to see the label, call it baby-brain...

It says IM on the label, but it wasn't a second as far as I remember, does IM mean imperfect or is it the initials of the chap who made it.

As you can see, it's in perfect condition - I said I had a bad habit and I found it in a JP Tod's shoebag in the back of my wardrobe. Shamefully it's never seen the light of day


----------



## tice007

http://orathai.designer-vintage.com/advertisement/7B5803317B5803317B5801387A5800/contactowner.html

Shoulder bag on designer-vintage site. Can you identify the style?

Thanks


----------



## mulberryfan93

mulberry london said:


> Hello!
> 
> That would be the East-West Maggie!
> 
> Love,
> Mulberry


Hey.
How could I find out if my mulberry scotchgrain is genuine?thank you.


----------



## tortoiseperson

mulberryfan93 said:


> Hey.
> How could I find out if my mulberry scotchgrain is genuine?thank you.


Post on the Authentication thread, following the guidelines given: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html


----------



## hollyholly

Hi

Please could someone help me find out the name of these Mulberry bags? The brown one is about 18 years old. 

Thanks!

(I'm not sure why the pics are displaying sideways!)


----------



## MiniMabel

hollyholly said:


> Hi
> 
> Please could someone help me find out the name of these Mulberry bags? The brown one is about 18 years old.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (I'm not sure why the pics are displaying sideways!)




I think the brown one is a Breton.  The red one is a Hellier.


----------



## beaver232

MiniMabel said:


> I think the brown one is a Breton.  The red one is a Hellier.


I'm in awe of your knowledge MiniMabel


----------



## hollyholly

Wow! Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## MiniMabel

beaver232 said:


> I'm in awe of your knowledge MiniMabel


----------



## MiniMabel

hollyholly said:


> Wow! Thanks so much for your help!



You're welcome!


----------



## Heidrunn

Hello.

I am wondering if any of you know what the purse standing next to her feet is called? It is absolutely lovely . http://styleregistry.livejournal.com/321203.html


----------



## elvisfan4life

Heidrunn said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am wondering if any of you know what the purse standing next to her feet is called? It is absolutely lovely . http://styleregistry.livejournal.com/321203.html



It's the Eastwood ...mans travel bag my better half has that one..here's a pic empty ..it looks fab whets packed ...it's his baby


----------



## Heidrunn

elvisfan4life said:


> It's the Eastwood ...mans travel bag my better half has that one..here's a pic empty ..it looks fab whets packed ...it's his baby


Thankyou so much for your help .


----------



## Heidrunn

I am sorry if I write this in the wrong place, but I am not allowed to make my own post yet. Can anyone tell me anything about the Mulberry Geena? I am considering to buy one, but I can not find information about it anywhere. (I have allready cheched out that it is real, so that is not what I wonder about). The link to the bag is here: http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/tilsalgs/annonse?finnkode=41355483&searchQuery=mulberry geena


----------



## JazzyJay

Not sure what you want to know. It's a Geena in pumpkin matt glove leather, and has a sister called Jacqui if I recall. It was also made in mauve matt glove and black suede, plus some other colour that I will have forgotten about.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Heidrunn said:


> Thankyou so much for your help .



You are welcome Hun...there has been an oak and a black one on eBay recently if I see anymore I will pm you as they are quite rare


----------



## elvisfan4life

JazzyJay said:


> Not sure what you want to know. It's a Geena in pumpkin matt glove leather, and has a sister called Jacqui if I recall. It was also made in mauve matt glove and black suede, plus some other colour that I will have forgotten about.



Did ratters have a oak one???


----------



## Deppaholic

Hi,
Won this on Ebay a bit ago, and snapped these pix.  Is this real?  It's real leather and unfinished inside, smells fab, looks completely unused.  I was worried the lock looks a bit off?  I read somewhere, maybe here, that there is an outlet?  Also read that this is the one made to celebrate the Queens Jubliee with the Union Jack flag emblem on front.  Thanks 

http://s1318.photobucket.com/user/Deppylicious/library/


----------



## lizou

Hello 
Does this Mulberry Poppy Satchel look like it's authentic? I asked seller the number on the "coin", but she hasn't answered yet... I'll add the number here when I get it, but I'd like to hear your opinion already, if possible.. How much this or same kind of bag would cost as new?

http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/268004836?ref=hm_qr

Thanks! And sorry if my English is bad...


----------



## ImeldaM

Deppaholic said:


> Hi,
> Won this on Ebay a bit ago, and snapped these pix.  Is this real?  It's real leather and unfinished inside, smells fab, looks completely unused.  I was worried the lock looks a bit off?  I read somewhere, maybe here, that there is an outlet?  Also read that this is the one made to celebrate the Queens Jubliee with the Union Jack flag emblem on front.  Thanks
> 
> http://s1318.photobucket.com/user/Deppylicious/library/[/QUOT
> 
> The lovely ladies on the authentication thread will help you with this.  Remember to read the first page so you know how to format your request.  Hope all is ok with your bayswater.


----------



## ImeldaM

lizou said:


> Hello
> Does this Mulberry Poppy Satchel look like it's authentic? I asked seller the number on the "coin", but she hasn't answered yet... I'll add the number here when I get it, but I'd like to hear your opinion already, if possible.. How much this or same kind of bag would cost as new?
> 
> http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/268004836?ref=hm_qr
> 
> Thanks! And sorry if my English is bad...



The lovely ladies on the authentication thread will help you with this. Remember to read the first page so you know how to format your request. Hope all is ok with your poppy.


----------



## Deppaholic

ImeldaM said:


> Deppaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Won this on Ebay a bit ago, and snapped these pix.  Is this real?  It's real leather and unfinished inside, smells fab, looks completely unused.  I was worried the lock looks a bit off?  I read somewhere, maybe here, that there is an outlet?  Also read that this is the one made to celebrate the Queens Jubliee with the Union Jack flag emblem on front.  Thanks
> 
> http://s1318.photobucket.com/user/Deppylicious/library/[/QUOT
> 
> The lovely ladies on the authentication thread will help you with this.  Remember to read the first page so you know how to format your request.  Hope all is ok with your bayswater.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ImeldaM, I did post there also.  I have seen the Union Jack in the colours, but was unsure of this in just the plain goldtone?
Click to expand...


----------



## Heidrunn

elvisfan4life said:


> You are welcome Hun...there has been an oak and a black one on eBay recently if I see anymore I will pm you as they are quite rare


That is very nice of you . Thankyou.


----------



## Heidrunn

JazzyJay said:


> Not sure what you want to know. It's a Geena in pumpkin matt glove leather, and has a sister called Jacqui if I recall. It was also made in mauve matt glove and black suede, plus some other colour that I will have forgotten about.


That was very helpful. Thankyou so much .


----------



## Emily Clapham

mulberry london said:


> Hi -
> 
> I know that the London stores and the website will be launching the first group of the new collection this week. I know that there are East-West Maggies in this group, but I am not positive about the colours.
> 
> In addition to fucshia, there is a vibrant green and a creamy off-white in the same leather. There is also a black polished goatskin which is divine.
> 
> Have you guys seem the Maggie clutches? Love them.
> 
> Love,
> Mulberry


Gosh that clutch is smart.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Im a big fan of the maggie just love the front clasp- not keen on the patent leather though but the polished goatskin bags and accessories were divine - from about 2007 or 8 I think


----------



## MrsRc

Hi

Can anyone tell my what mulberry bag this is please?  I've been given it and have no idea what style it is! Thanks.

http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums...D5F88F-13373-000008C23920F248_zps1b0b5b23.jpg


----------



## MrsRc

I can't get a photo to work!


----------



## MrsRc

Got a picture to work! Does anyone know what this bag is please? It has the tartan lining. Thanks


----------



## scameron

Hi girls , I just had two bags authenticated as vintage mulberry here and she said I should visit over here to try to get identified..year, name and whatever other info you gals may know.. Just an FYI..I come from a place of zero knowledge of mulberry so I will know none of the terminology/references so please be gentle on me !! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






And this one which looks black but is a very dark green/black


----------



## scameron

scameron said:


> Hi girls , I just had two bags authenticated as vintage mulberry here and she said I should visit over here to try to get identified..year, name and whatever other info you gals may know.. Just an FYI..I come from a place of zero knowledge of mulberry so I will know none of the terminology/references so please be gentle on me !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2194697
> View attachment 2194699
> View attachment 2194700
> 
> 
> And this one which looks black but is a very dark green/black
> View attachment 2194702
> View attachment 2194705
> View attachment 2194711
> View attachment 2194712



sorry no idea why the pictures loaded twice.... I only loaded once!


----------



## Emily Clapham

Hi would someone be able to let me ml now if this is the real deal or not please?
Item name: mulberry bag roxanne
Item number: 151048840663
Seller ID: avwcleaning

Many thanks x


----------



## MiniMabel

Emily Clapham said:


> Hi would someone be able to let me ml now if this is the real deal or not please?
> Item name: mulberry bag roxanne
> Item number: 151048840663
> Seller ID: avwcleaning
> 
> Many thanks x



Hi, and welcome!

You need to put your enquiry on the following thread...........

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html


----------



## Emily Clapham

MiniMabel said:


> Hi, and welcome!
> 
> You need to put your enquiry on the following thread...........
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html


Sorry and thank you x


----------



## Maheez

Lovely bag


----------



## Maheez

RascalCat said:


> stunning colour, and stunning bag!


Beautiful bag, love it


----------



## joo_perdes

Hi,

according to the other thread this vintage bag was authentic. Would anyone know its the model and age?

Pics: http://imgur.com/a/cHDSA

Thanks!


----------



## scameron

Very similar to the one i posted (if you are referring to mine). If you
Learn anything more please let me know? On the chat thread a nice lady over there told me that both of mine are  early Mulberry but she did not know names and  wasn't sure they were even given names back then... At least the ones I asked about. Yours is a bit different than mine. My black one is buckles only no snaps at all.. Very cute, but rather inconvenient I would say!!


----------



## Spudspud

What a lovely shade x


----------



## Spudspud

I'm the same I've got a bag I need authenticating.  It's a del rey in a nude shade.  But I cannot post my own thread yet as I'm new x


----------



## joo_perdes

scameron said:


> Very similar to the one i posted (if you are referring to mine). If you
> Learn anything more please let me know? On the chat thread a nice lady over there told me that both of mine are  early Mulberry but she did not know names and  wasn't sure they were even given names back then... At least the ones I asked about. Yours is a bit different than mine. My black one is buckles only no snaps at all.. Very cute, but rather inconvenient I would say!!



I'll let you know if I'll learn anything new about my bag. Likewise I hope you'll let me know. (: They told me the same thing about the names but it would be nice to know at least how old it is approximately. You have made some good purchases!
It's funny to see how fast you get "addicted" to these bags since I got mine by a coincidence.


----------



## scameron

Just curious, do yours have tags other than the leather patch?


----------



## danny joe

Hi ladies,
I have found a mulberry watermelon bag on eBay. Really love it but just afraid if it is fake. The seller says that she bought from Somerset mulberry factory shop was £549 and now she's selling for £545. Brand new with tag. Could anyone help me identify whether this is auth? I really appreciate this . Thanks in advance 
Danni


----------



## Plemont

danny joe said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have found a mulberry watermelon bag on eBay. Really love it but just afraid if it is fake. The seller says that she bought from Somerset mulberry factory shop was £549 and now she's selling for £545. Brand new with tag. Could anyone help me identify whether this is auth? I really appreciate this . Thanks in advance
> Danni



Hi Danni, welcome to the forum

Put your request in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread (using the recommended format to make it easier for the authenticators) and the lovely ladies there will have a look at it for you


----------



## danny joe

I'm now here. How can I upload the photo on auth the mulberry bag? Many thanks dear, danni


----------



## Angsas

Hi, can someone please help me identify this Mulberry - seems to be of the Mabel family, but I don't know this particular style. Also if someone knows the name of the colour, please - it's so gorgeous, 
thanks 


http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y456/angsas/87067541_27102012144925_7194_3_zps70b173d6.jpg


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Angsas said:


> Hi, can someone please help me identify this Mulberry - seems to be of the Mabel family, but I don't know this particular style. Also if someone knows the name of the colour, please - it's so gorgeous,
> thanks
> 
> 
> http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y456/angsas/87067541_27102012144925_7194_3_zps70b173d6.jpg



Looks like the Mabel Hobo I think?


----------



## elvisfan4life

It's not the hobo


----------



## Ria2011

Hi Angsas, I'm not sure of the style but the colour's pebble. It's a lovely neutral colour that goes with loads


----------



## jojothorpe

Hi, I'm new to the forum, so hope I posting the right place...

Please could someone advise if this bag is genuine - I have just won the auction on eBay, but now wonder if there should be pockets on the sides?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MULBERRY-...FGLnpSm0gIydP%2BgmSGg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Many thanks in advance,

Jo


----------



## JazzyJay

Angsas said:


> Hi, can someone please help me identify this Mulberry - seems to be of the Mabel family, but I don't know this particular style. Also if someone knows the name of the colour, please - it's so gorgeous,
> thanks
> 
> 
> http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y456/angsas/87067541_27102012144925_7194_3_zps70b173d6.jpg


 
I'm thinking it is the mabel shoulder pouch.


----------



## Angsas

JazzyJay said:


> I'm thinking it is the mabel shoulder pouch.


Thanks a lot Jazzy, I'll be asking for authentication of the bag on the other thread, once the seller has sent me more photos


----------



## Angsas

Ria2011 said:


> Hi Angsas, I'm not sure of the style but the colour's pebble. It's a lovely neutral colour that goes with loads


Thanks a lot! I see you are the proud owner of a mabel in this colour - lucky girl


----------



## wulie

jojothorpe said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum, so hope I posting the right place...
> 
> Please could someone advise if this bag is genuine - I have just won the auction on eBay, but now wonder if there should be pockets on the sides?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MULBERRY-...FGLnpSm0gIydP%2BgmSGg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> 
> Jo


Hi jojo & welcome!

If you've not already found it, this question needs to be asked on the "Authenticate this" thread (which is under the Mulberry Shopping section) and the lovely ladies will take a look; http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html


----------



## jojothorpe

wulie said:


> Hi jojo & welcome!
> 
> If you've not already found it, this question needs to be asked on the "Authenticate this" thread (which is under the Mulberry Shopping section) and the lovely ladies will take a look; http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html



Thank you - I'll post there


----------



## Emily Clapham

Is anyone able to identify this Mulberry Bag for me please as I'm not getting anywhere with my independent research.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MULBERRY-...06?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a2d4cec66


----------



## JeniA

Emily Clapham said:


> Is anyone able to identify this Mulberry Bag for me please as I'm not getting anywhere with my independent research.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MULBERRY-...06?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a2d4cec66



Wexford?


----------



## MiniMabel

Emily Clapham said:


> Is anyone able to identify this Mulberry Bag for me please as I'm not getting anywhere with my independent research.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MULBERRY-...06?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a2d4cec66



Hi - I don't think that a lot of the earlier bags had style names.  JazzyJay will possibly know whether this one may have.

Looks like congo leather.


----------



## Emily Clapham

JeniA said:


> Wexford?


Hi thanks for the name. Have had a look at Wexfords and the bag is different to that particular style. Thanks though. I know what a Wexford looks like now so have learnt something.


----------



## Emily Clapham

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - I don't think that a lot of the earlier bags had style names.  JazzyJay will possibly know whether this one may have.
> 
> Looks like congo leather.


Ahh thanks MiniMabel.


----------



## JazzyJay

JeniA said:


> Wexford?


 


Emily Clapham said:


> Hi thanks for the name. Have had a look at Wexfords and the bag is different to that particular style. Thanks though. I know what a Wexford looks like now so have learnt something.


 
Wexford is a leather type, deerskin and not a model name. This is in congo leather and may be called a binocular bag but my 'specialist subject' is on the contemporary items from about 2003 onwards and not the vintage pieces, so not sure of many of the older model names.


----------



## Emily Clapham

JazzyJay said:


> Wexford is a leather type, deerskin and not a model name. This is in congo leather and may be called a binocular bag but my 'specialist subject' is on the contemporary items from about 2003 onwards and not the vintage pieces, so not sure of many of the older model names.


Many thanks, for all the input it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## reshie

Hello!
I'm new to this forum, but was hoping someone could help me identify this bag!!


----------



## JazzyJay

That's no bag Mulberry has ever produced!


----------



## elvisfan4life

JazzyJay said:


> That's no bag Mulberry has ever produced!



Glad you said that jazzy I was thinking the same but was prepared to be amazed


----------



## reshie

JazzyJay said:


> That's no bag Mulberry has ever produced!


 
Oh no! I've just bought this bag on ebay - the serial number I was given was 026904. Is it definitely a fake??!


----------



## elvisfan4life

reshie said:


> Oh no! I've just bought this bag on ebay - the serial number I was given was 026904. Is it definitely a fake??!



Fraid so Hun lodge an eBay claim at once


----------



## maki6952

I want to know the different of Mulberry Roxanne and Roxy? Someone help me! I won this bid but firsttime i thought It is Roxanne,is'n it? Thank you.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=290925232512


----------



## elvisfan4life

maki6952 said:


> I want to know the different of Mulberry Roxanne and Roxy? Someone help me! I won this bid but firsttime i thought It is Roxanne,is'n it? Thank you.
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=290925232512



Do you mean the Roxanne and rosemary? Rosemary,is the,smaller sister to Roxanne....


----------



## maki6952

I saw this page call roxanne and roxy
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-mulberry-roxanne-pics-only-584119-3.html
Or rosy is roxanne nickname? Sorry I'm newby for this brand.


----------



## Ondrea

maki6952 said:


> I saw this page call roxanne and roxy
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-mulberry-roxanne-pics-only-584119-3.html
> Or rosy is roxanne nickname? Sorry I'm newby for this brand.



Roxy is a nick name for Roxanne, Rosie is a nick name for Rosemary the smaller version of the Roxanne bag.


----------



## maki6952

Thank you for your help Ondrea and Elviisfan4life!


----------



## elvisfan4life

maki6952 said:


> Thank you for your help Ondrea and Elviisfan4life!



Just to make things more confusing I think very early roxannes might have been called roxy....but now it is just a nickname as Rosie is for rosemary....the latter is substantially smaller by the way


----------



## elvisfan4life

Question for jazzy!!!! Is Brompton the same size as Kensington but minus the zips or is it a bigger size if not Is there a model like Brompton but bigger???


----------



## JazzyJay

Roxanne was called Roxy when they were very first produced, but Mulberry had to change the name due to their being a brand called Roxy.

Yes, to my knowledge the difference is only the zips. I can't think of anything that has been produced in a larger size, but there are always one-offs or samples.


----------



## elvisfan4life

JazzyJay said:


> Roxanne was called Roxy when they were very first produced, but Mulberry had to change the name due to their being a brand called Roxy.
> 
> Yes, to my knowledge the difference is only the zips. I can't think of anything that has been produced in a larger size, but there are always one-offs or samples.



Thanks j ...there is a very posh lady I see at  some conferences often who I am sure wouldn't have a fake...but she has a bag like the Brompton but substantially larger....she is originally from Somerset way so could be a sample ...it looks divine a lovely old oakie but I have never seen another like it


----------



## JazzyJay

Try and take a sneeky pic next time you see her Elvis, and maybe we can work it out. There was a woman at pilates with a very posh accent that had a fake east west bayswater, never can tell!


----------



## elvisfan4life

JazzyJay said:


> Try and take a sneeky pic next time you see her Elvis, and maybe we can work it out. There was a woman at pilates with a very posh accent that had a fake east west bayswater, never can tell!



Hopefully,will see her next week lol..it does look lovely would be such a shame if it was fake


----------



## everythin nice

good day, im new here. i was trying to locate the AUTHENTICATE THIS for the mulberry, but i cant find it. 

im planning to buy an item online, any assistance i will very much appreciate.


----------



## Plemont

everythin nice said:


> good day, im new here. i was trying to locate the AUTHENTICATE THIS for the mulberry, but i cant find it.
> 
> im planning to buy an item online, any assistance i will very much appreciate.



Here's the Authenticate This thread - welcome to Mulberry

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html


----------



## nishnish

can anyone please help me with this somerset ??i have ebay but am unsure now if real?seller has told me no number label inside?told me it was made before 2012 dont all have that?here are pics thsi is my first time on here so hope do it right!http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=151057407169&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## JazzyJay

nishnish said:


> can anyone please help me with this somerset ??i have ebay but am unsure now if real?seller has told me no number label inside?told me it was made before 2012 dont all have that?here are pics thsi is my first time on here so hope do it right!http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=151057407169&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


 
You need to post this in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread, this thread is for identifying unknown models. However, the serial number can clearly be seen in the photo.


----------



## Jojo80

Hi..I am a newbie here..but love it...
Recently bought a vintage Mulberry bag...I now know its genuine..just don't know much about it really. Does any one here know the name of this bag..year..???
I fell in love with it straight away..and it was a bargain as well 







Many many thank...


----------



## Kalos

Hi, I'm hoping someone can help... I saw the Black Reptile Print Suede Trout Bag today and LOVED the leather the flap is made of. It's leather with some sparkle, does this leather have a name? Also does anyone know if Mulberry made any bags, pouches or coin purses of just this leather? Thanks in advance and apologies if this is off topic.


----------



## Kalos

This is a picture, although it doesnt show off the sparkle in the leather very well...


----------



## Jojo80

Hi 
Sorry for re posting my question, but could someone help and tell me the name of my bag (if it has one). 
Many many thanks. Your hard work is really very appreciated.


----------



## magentastardust

Can someone please identify this bag for me please?

It is a small evening purse size , duck egg blue  and I think I got it around 2006/2007 ?


----------



## JazzyJay

It's a denim darwin leather tennessee, yes that date sounds about right.


----------



## hollyholly

Hi

Please could you help me identify this Mulberry? It's been well used (and loved!) by a friend who collects bags and only buys Mulberrys from their official stores. There's no brass tag on this bag, is this normal? It's about 9 years old.

Please excuse the wobbly pictures taken on my phone.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JazzyJay

hollyholly said:


> Hi
> 
> Please could you help me identify this Mulberry? It's been well used (and loved!) by a friend who collects bags and only buys Mulberrys from their official stores. There's no brass tag on this bag, is this normal? It's about 9 years old.
> 
> Please excuse the wobbly pictures taken on my phone.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
It's a bridget in what looks like tan amazon leather. Amazon is the matt version of congo.


----------



## hollyholly

JazzyJay said:


> It's a bridget in what looks like tan amazon leather. Amazon is the matt version of congo.


Thanks so much for letting me know JazzyJay!


----------



## magentastardust

Thank you for that! A Tenessee! Have been trying to identify it for a couple of years!  

I am lucky enough to have a Rosanna, Brooke, Annie and a Poppy but I just couldn't remember what my little one was called -Thanks.


----------



## mitzymagpie

Hi, I'd be really interested to know what bag this is - hope you can help, and thanks!

I can't exactly remember, but I think it's from 2007. Might be 2006. I've used it so much it's falling apart and it could really do with some TLC.


----------



## Deppaholic

Hi,
Could you please take a look for me and see if this is authentic.  Thanks so much in advance. I just missed getting one on the sale and am devastated.  Polly is not enough, I feel addicted to these now.  I want one of everything!  Also, oversized?  

Item Number:161052946072
Name:  Del Rey
Seller:  Overcomebyhappiness
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Ge...72?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item257f80ee98


----------



## JazzyJay

mitzymagpie said:


> Hi, I'd be really interested to know what bag this is - hope you can help, and thanks!
> 
> I can't exactly remember, but I think it's from 2007. Might be 2006. I've used it so much it's falling apart and it could really do with some TLC.


 
I believe it is a Kimmy, Joni's smaller sister.


----------



## blondnic

I've been told that my new purchase from Shepton Mallet could be a sample.  Anyone help me recognise it?
Nightshade blue with rose gold hardware.  The label says 

"Double Pocket Shoulder, high pebbled"

When I asked the assistant she said that she was a postman's lock with a Roxy twist.  Anyone shed some light if she is a non production model (sample) or something?

http://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q774/Nicky_Durrant/IMG_20130624_141225_zps505fe059.jpg


----------



## JazzyJay

blondnic said:


> I've been told that my new purchase from Shepton Mallet could be a sample.  Anyone help me recognise it?
> Nightshade blue with rose gold hardware.  The label says
> 
> "Double Pocket Shoulder, high pebbled"
> 
> When I asked the assistant she said that she was a postman's lock with a Roxy twist.  Anyone shed some light if she is a non production model (sample) or something?
> 
> http://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q774/Nicky_Durrant/IMG_20130624_141225_zps505fe059.jpg


 
Samples are generally not named, the fact that yours has a barcode tag suggest that it was intended for production. However, I am not aware that it did go into production, although it may have done so as a special order for an official Mulberry stockist, as some never get onto the UK shelves.


----------



## blondnic

Thanks for that J, I'm loving it all the more.....


----------



## angel200573

Hi, I have a Mulberry I am trying to sell and I just wanted your opinion on if it was genuine, im pretty sure it is but could you take a look?

kind regards


----------



## Lakrits

angel200573 said:


> Hi, I have a Mulberry I am trying to sell and I just wanted your opinion on if it was genuine, im pretty sure it is but could you take a look?
> 
> kind regards


 
Please post your request in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread under the Shopping section, in the format stated in #1 of that thread and we can take a look for you.


----------



## Jojo80

Jojo80 said:


> Hi..I am a newbie here..but love it...
> Recently bought a vintage Mulberry bag...I now know its genuine..just don't know much about it really. Does any one here know the name of this bag..year..???
> I fell in love with it straight away..and it was a bargain as well
> View attachment 2221230
> 
> View attachment 2221231
> 
> View attachment 2221232
> 
> 
> Many many thanks...



Please help me identify this Mulberry bag. I've  waited so long for the answer. I am sure that someone here on this forum with lots of knowledge about Mulberry bags will know it.
I've been trying to find out myself but don't really know where to look. Tried your forum..but haven't seen one like it. I know it's genuine as I have authenticated it here, just want to know the name and possibly year.
I am reading your forum every day...and learned so much..thank you xx


----------



## reshie

Hi Guys!
I'm looking at this mulberry alexa on ebay but i'm not sure if it is genuine - it's a bit hard to see the tag number but it looks like 932_5?

Advise please, auction is ending soon!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MULBERRY...G-/281122818996?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:AU:3160

Thanks for your help!!!

I've just reposted this under the correct forum!


----------



## The Evil Blonde

Hi there,
I'm looking at maybe buying this Mulberry, but I don't know if its a fake... the seller says its not, but I dont recognise the style of it.. it looks a bit suss if im honest :/
What do you ladies think?
Thanks x


----------



## The Evil Blonde

Bella hobo maybe??


----------



## blondnic

You need to post your question in the Mulberry shopping section under the "Authenticate this Mulberry"  Make sure you post in the correct format

Good luck


----------



## wulie

The Evil Blonde said:


> Bella hobo maybe??


 
It's certainly in the style of a Bella Hobo but I agree it looks a bit suss.... if you haven't already put the pics on the "Authenticate this..." thread which is located under "Mulberry - Shopping" and the knowledgeable ladies there will take a look.


----------



## The Evil Blonde

Thanks, I put it in the other thread too.
Does look fakey fail though.


----------



## mitzymagpie

JazzyJay said:


> I believe it is a Kimmy, Joni's smaller sister.


Thank you! I've always wanted to know the name of it


----------



## gameazel

Hi, I've bought this bag and am now very curious to know what its name is! After some google-fu, I now know that it likely belongs to the same range as the Pasadena and the Vancouver, but I just can't quite pinpoint this model. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...wb7NxkgTrydowBUBdaNHY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks in advance


----------



## JazzyJay

gameazel said:


> Hi, I've bought this bag and am now very curious to know what its name is! After some google-fu, I now know that it likely belongs to the same range as the Pasadena and the Vancouver, but I just can't quite pinpoint this model.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...wb7NxkgTrydowBUBdaNHY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
It looks to be an apple kenya leather Utah.


----------



## gameazel

JazzyJay said:


> It looks to be an apple kenya leather Utah.


Great, thanks again!


----------



## Cayman Girl

Could anyone tell me whether the Mulberry Alexa was ever made in black pebbled leather??
Many thanks


----------



## lizziebee1992

I posted this in the authenticate forum but now think maybe it should have gone in here:
Hi everyone, I'm completely new so sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong thread. 
I'm buying a bag from Gumtree and basically, I don't even know if Mulberry has ever made a bag in this style. After doing a bit of internet searching I came to the conclusion that if it is genuine, I think it would be in the Effie line of bags owing to the embossing of the logo into the leather. However, I'm 90% sure it's fake as only two photos were provided, none of tags etc., no original dustbag or receipts, plus it's so cheap (£30 - "looking for a quick sale") 
Only hints to it possibly being genuine are she writes in very good English, and there aren't multiple listings from her of cheap designer bags. 
I don't mind if it's not genuine, as I like the bag so much I'd have bought it even if she hadn't sold it as Mulberry, it'd just be nice to know. 
Any help would be appreciated, thanks! 










http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/m...oking-for-quick-sale/1022509979#photo-content


----------



## lizziebee1992

My questions been answered ignore my last post! Sorry!


----------



## Louliu71

Hi does anyone know which Daria the apprentice lady is carrying in the celeb thread, thanks

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/celebrities-and-their-mulberry-pics-only-172748-76.html


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Louliu71 said:


> Hi does anyone know which Daria the apprentice lady is carrying in the celeb thread, thanks
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/celebrities-and-their-mulberry-pics-only-172748-76.html



It's possibly fake.


----------



## Louliu71

gunsandbanjos said:


> It's possibly fake.



How funny is that if it is! Thanks for that GandB


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Louliu71 said:


> How funny is that if it is! Thanks for that GandB



No problem, if you look at the thread below this - celebrities and their mulberries Chat here, Steph also thought it was fake.

I've  seen a huge amount of cheap tatty bags around lately with a fake Daria plaque chucked on the front!


----------



## Fommom

I saw one in the gym recently. The plaque looked like my p1 class had been doing "rubbings" with the little foil cases that "Mr Kipling" uses!!! I overheard the conversation-it was bought in turkey! Having said all that-it was a lovely colour!! Bright turquoise! Very summery. But very fake!!


----------



## Mrsshac

Hi...sorry if this is a no brainier, but what is the bag shown on net-a-porter's mulberry homepage?emerald with a gorgeous structured shape and gold bar handle-plate? It's lush!!!


----------



## JeniA

Mrsshac said:


> Hi...sorry if this is a no brainier, but what is the bag shown on net-a-porter's mulberry homepage?emerald with a gorgeous structured shape and gold bar handle-plate? It's lush!!!



I think it's a Suffolk?


----------



## Mrsshac

Wow!ive only seen a bays-size Suffolk, so this must be a small or shrunken Suffolk then? Wonder if it comes with a shoulder strap? Reminds me a bit of Taylor's silhouette


----------



## Mrsshac

Looking again at other pics of the Suffolk I think net a porter have cropped off the bottom on their website pic!! What do we think?


----------



## Mrsshac

Vs


----------



## Mrsshac

It's cropped for sure! Comparison pic...


----------



## Louliu71

gunsandbanjos said:


> No problem, if you look at the thread below this - celebrities and their mulberries Chat here, Steph also thought it was fake.
> 
> I've  seen a huge amount of cheap tatty bags around lately with a fake Daria plaque chucked on the front!



The brain is a funny thing......instead of mulberry spotting, I am now 'fake' mulberry spotting and I have seen a few of these bespoke Daria's! It's all I seem to see at the mo....I wouldn't have a clue about Bays, but think I also spotted a fake mitzy too.


----------



## Deppaholic

Hi ladies,
Was wondering if you could authenticate this for me.  TIA

Listing: 321165307709
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac6f1af3dSeller: 
Seller:  calgurlsd
Name: Mulberry Bays Croc 

Thanks


----------



## DutchMulberry

Dear all,

I'm in the process of buying this Mulberry bag, assuming it was a Phoebe. However, I had a look at the pictures of Phoebes in another thread, and now I'm not so sure anymore. Could it be a different model resembling the Phoebe (a smaller sister perhaps)? Would appreciate your help!

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr


----------



## Molliemuz

Can anyone help me naming this bag??

Its vintage so having trouble finding it anywhere!

Thanks


----------



## Ondrea

DutchMulberry said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm in the process of buying this Mulberry bag, assuming it was a Phoebe. However, I had a look at the pictures of Phoebes in another thread, and now I'm not so sure anymore. Could it be a different model resembling the Phoebe (a smaller sister perhaps)? Would appreciate your help!
> 
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr



I think it's still a phoebe it's just the angle the photo has been taken from makes it look shorter in height. 
There was a bag called a Tyler which is smaller and looks a bit like a phoebe but the pic isn't one of these hope this helps you out


----------



## bessiedog1

Hi everyone, a lady came into where I work today with a absolutely gorgeous Mulberry purse.   I didn't really know her that well so just commented on how lovely it was and if it was current season.  She said it was.  Well I dived on the computer when I got home to buy one and just couldn't see it - gutted 

It was a large wallet type purse with a full ziparound section (I thought it was a ziparound only type until she opened it).  There was another section which dropped down for cards etc.  This section was then closed and I then noticed there was a little padlock on it.

I NEED this purse in my life, does anyone know which purse it is and where I can find one.

Thank you


----------



## sweetymooth40

Little padlock sounds like a Harriet purse..


----------



## DutchMulberry

Ondrea said:


> I think it's still a phoebe it's just the angle the photo has been taken from makes it look shorter in height.
> There was a bag called a Tyler which is smaller and looks a bit like a phoebe but the pic isn't one of these hope this helps you out


Thanks Ondrea, I think you're right! When it arrives, I'll post some pictures on the authentication thread. I should've done that prior to buying really, but it was such a bargain (50 euros!) that I was willing to take the risk..


----------



## mulberryforbes

was there ever a fold over daria large clutch style bag that can be worn cross body? 

I have seen a black, a white and an orange over the past few weeks and don't remember seeing them sold by M.com


----------



## bessiedog1

sweetymooth40 said:


> Little padlock sounds like a Harriet purse..



Thanks, have checked the Harriet, and its not that one - will keep searching


----------



## PollyPip

Trying to find out the colour of my bag, bought pre loved its the light messenger on the right of photo ... its driving me nuts 
It maybe a little browner and  lighter than photo shows, and the strap is a mid brown ....






Would love to know the colour, thanks x


----------



## Louise39

Hi

Could anyone please authenticate this Mulberry Mabel purse?

20 x 11 x 2,5 cm

Bought private

Please let me know if I post in the wrong forum or if I'm missing some information

Thank you


----------



## ilovebagstoo

Hello, 
I wonder could someone tell me the name of this lovely little bag - and any other info!!

www.dropbox.com/s/6zf0pkf9adikwpv/2013-07-24 17.28.28.jpg

Thanks a mill!


----------



## HMGN

ilovebagstoo said:


> Hello,
> I wonder could someone tell me the name of this lovely little bag - and any other info!!
> 
> http://www.dropbox.com/s/6zf0pkf9adikwpv/2013-07-24 17.28.28.jpg
> 
> Thanks a mill!



I think it is an Ayesha


----------



## ilovebagstoo

Wow, thanks for the speedy reply!


----------



## caged

Hi there,

Is anybody having any idea about this mulberry messenger bag?  I am wondering if Mulberry ever sold this style.  I think it is close to Barnaby, but I cannot find any info about this model.  Thank you!

Y


----------



## mumof3teens

Hi
This is my first post, so I hope I get it right.
Would anyone please authenticate the 2 Antony bags below 
please?
Bag 1

Bag 2

(Just click the two underlined above for the links please)

Thank you very much


----------



## Lakrits

mumof3teens said:


> Hi
> This is my first post, so I hope I get it right.
> Would anyone please authenticate the 2 Antony bags below
> please?
> Bag 1
> 
> Bag 2
> 
> (Just click the two underlined above for the links please)
> 
> Thank you very much


 
Welcome to the forum !

There is a thread for this http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html

For future reference please post your requests there in the format stated on the first post of that thread. That said, both look good.


----------



## mumof3teens

Thank you very much and sorry :shame:


----------



## caged

caged said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is anybody having any idea about this mulberry messenger bag?  I am wondering if Mulberry ever sold this style.  I think it is close to Barnaby, but I cannot find any info about this model.  Thank you!
> 
> Y



I cannot believe that I forgot to attach the photo of the bag.  Here it is:


----------



## JazzyJay

caged said:


> I cannot believe that I forgot to attach the photo of the bag.  Here it is:


 

You're right it is a barnaby, a hand-stitched barnaby.


----------



## martehh

Hi ladies! I got my first Mulberry in february, a pre-owned OS Alexa bouth via eBay. I am sooo happy with the bag, but I am considering sending it in to Mulberry for a replacement of the pm lock, and I started wondering if she is a slate blue (which was what the seller said), or if she actually is ink! From pictures and googling I really think she looks ink, but as the Mulberry novice I am I wanted to check with you..  Thank you in advance!

See this post for pics, could not get good new ones in the evening light 
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...read-post-1-first-803750-12.html#post24055558


----------



## JazzyJay

It looks like ink. Slate blue is a new colour and is much lighter.


----------



## Molliemuz

Hi Ladies 

Anyone who knows the name of this mulberry purse??
I have looked everywhere but cant seem to find it!

Thanks in advance&#128522;

Molliemuz


----------



## Lisa2512uk

Love the clutch love the colour love mulberry altogether can't get enough of it


----------



## DutchMulberry

Does anyone recognize this Mulberry? I quite like it, but have never seen it before.. Thanks!

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...f5dcc18d02a99040ca8de656940d2&previousPage=lr


----------



## MiniMabel

DutchMulberry said:


> Does anyone recognize this Mulberry? I quite like it, but have never seen it before.. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...f5dcc18d02a99040ca8de656940d2&previousPage=lr




Hi - it's a counterfeit, I'm afraid.   MM.


----------



## DutchMulberry

Thanks minimabel! It's not a problem, I haven't bought it and now certainly won't


----------



## Inem

Hi Ladies, wondering if you guys wouldn't mind helping me. I've been searching for a decent condition Oak Roxanne. I came across this bag. What colour is this Roxanne, do you think? Is it Oak?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thanks very much, ladies.


----------



## JazzyJay

Presuming it's genuine, then it could be oak or possibly ochre. Would really need to see other (better)photos to identify the colour further.


----------



## Inem

Hi Jazzy Jay, 
It's currently listed at ann's fabulous finds which I think is a reputable seller. But they describe the colour as Coral. I'm not sure if there's such thing as Coral Roxanne. 
Here are some more pics
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thanks so much!


----------



## uksele

I hope I´m right here. 

Could someone tell me what bag this is:






Thank you!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

uksele said:


> I hope I´m right here.
> 
> Could someone tell me what bag this is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I think it's a Knightsbridge? Though I'm sure one of the more knowledgeable ladies will be along shortly to help.


----------



## Mayfly285

gunsandbanjos said:


> I think it's a Knightsbridge? Though I'm sure one of the more knowledgeable ladies will be along shortly to help.



Knightsbridge is what I thought, too!!


----------



## uksele

gunsandbanjos said:


> I think it's a Knightsbridge? Though I'm sure one of the more knowledgeable ladies will be along shortly to help.


Thank you!
Next week I will travel to Edinburgh, is there any Mulberry outlet?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

uksele said:


> Thank you!
> Next week I will travel to Edinburgh, is there any Mulberry outlet?



No outlets unfortunately,there is just a regular Mulberry store.

All the outlets are in England.


----------



## uksele

gunsandbanjos said:


> No outlets unfortunately,there is just a regular Mulberry store.
> 
> All the outlets are in England.


A regular Mulberry Store is good too. 
Have a nice evening!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

uksele said:


> A regular Mulberry Store is good too.
> Have a nice evening!



Thank you, you too.

The mulberry store is on Multrees Walk, near Harvey Nichols and Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Mrsshac

bessiedog1 said:


> Thanks, have checked the Harriet, and its not that one - will keep searching



It's a Hetty, surely, with a padlock ?!


----------



## Brinkyb7

Can anyone tell me how to verify if my Mulberry Roxanne Tote is authentic (just bought it on ebay)? Can you tell from the serial number?

Thanks all!


----------



## Mayfly285

Brinkyb7 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to verify if my Mulberry Roxanne Tote is authentic (just bought it on ebay)? Can you tell from the serial number?
> 
> Thanks all!



The serial numbers aren't specific to a particular bag, Brinkyb, although some serial numbers denote fakes (there's a thread with the numbers on). Your best bet is to post close-up pics of your bag on the Authenticate This thread. The authenticators are fab! Follow the layout in post 1 of the thread. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## ablueteacup

Could someone tell me the name of this Mulberry bag? Many thanks!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Looks like a Harriet?


----------



## Hawkeye1983

A


----------



## melonsox

ablueteacup said:


> Could someone tell me the name of this Mulberry bag? Many thanks!


 

See link below - the colour looks a little different but probably just the lighting

http://freakdeluxe.co.uk/mulberry-welcomes-harriet-ss12/


----------



## Deppaholic

ablueteacup said:


> Could someone tell me the name of this Mulberry bag? Many thanks!



That's nice!


----------



## ablueteacup

gunsandbanjos said:


> Looks like a Harriet?





melonsox said:


> See link below - the colour looks a little different but probably just the lighting
> 
> http://freakdeluxe.co.uk/mulberry-welcomes-harriet-ss12/



Thanks gunsandbanjos and melonsox! Searching is so much easier now I have the name


----------



## martehh

Medium or regular Lily? Seller says medium, I am not sure..

http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=42303842


----------



## Cupcake2008

martehh said:


> Medium or regular Lily? Seller says medium, I am not sure..
> 
> http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=42303842



The silky snake Lily?  It's a regular - it only ever came in the regular size.


----------



## martehh

Cupcake2008 said:


> The silky snake Lily?  It's a regular - it only ever came in the regular size.



Didn't know, thank you very much! Really wanted a medium, but it's a very good price so considering getting it anyway.. Also reading about bad experiences with the scales lifting, but I can't stop thinking about it...!


----------



## Cupcake2008

martehh said:


> Didn't know, thank you very much! Really wanted a medium, but it's a very good price so considering getting it anyway.. Also reading about bad experiences with the scales lifting, but I can't stop thinking about it...!



I have a silky snake regular Alexa, mini Alexa, continental purse, French purse and a blackberry cover and I haven't had problems with any of them.  Yes, not only crazy for cookies but for SS too - lol!  I missed the Lily and is is stunning!  Lol!

Some silky snake items weren't great though - some of the silky snake AW12 bags I saw on display were terrible!!!  It was shocking that they allowed them to be on display.


----------



## mariec

Hello to all! Could someone please help me, I want to buy this mulberry but not sure if its genuine can anyone tell please? Thank u


----------



## JazzyJay

mariec said:


> Hello to all! Could someone please help me, I want to buy this mulberry but not sure if its genuine can anyone tell please? Thank u


 
You need to post in this thread, ensuring to read post #1 first:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html

You would also need to supply a clear photo of the interior Mulberry leather label and made in label at the very least, in the first instance.


----------



## rosiejane1688

Hello, could someone advise me on the best place to post information on a stolen Mulberry Bayswater please? Many thanks. Rosie


----------



## Jazzdaniels

Hi everyone ! 
I just recently bought a mulberry bag and I was just curious as to what the name of it/ circa release date of it! Thanks !!! http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/...w¤t=null_zps410045d3.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## LMG7

hello,

can anyone help me identify this Mulberry bag please? I bought it a few years ago but they don't seem to make anything like it now. Thanks in advance for any help!

LMG


----------



## gunsandbanjos

LMG7 said:


> hello,
> 
> can anyone help me identify this Mulberry bag please? I bought it a few years ago but they don't seem to make anything like it now. Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> LMG



That is a Tillie


----------



## LMG7

Wow, that was quick! Thanks so much


----------



## rachiecs

Could someone let me know what brand of Mulberry this is please?

Many thanks


----------



## docringram

Greetings! I would love to know roughly when this bucket bag was made and would REALLY love any info on how to properly use the drawstring mechanism!  Also, if anyone knows what type of leather the trim appears to be, great!  Kriscat kindly authenticated it yesterday - for more pictures please see page 406-407 of the "authenticate this" thread (iPad is only uploading one pic at a time, don't want to clutter up this thread, too).  TYIA!


----------



## Mrsshac

[/URL][/URL]

I know this is obvs a Bays, but what type of printed leather is it? and colour name? I love it!!


----------



## Ondrea

rachiecs said:


> Could someone let me know what brand of Mulberry this is please?
> 
> Many thanks


It's a evelina link below to the same bag

https://youreuropeshopper.wordpress.com/category/handbags/page/3/


----------



## melonsox

Mrsshac said:


> [/URL][/URL]
> 
> I know this is obvs a Bays, but what type of printed leather is it? and colour name? I love it!!



Isn't it black Congo? xx


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Mrsshac said:


> [/URL][/URL]
> 
> I know this is obvs a Bays, but what type of printed leather is it? and colour name? I love it!!


Hi MrsShac
It's a Ledbury in Congo leather, I think navy blue. And from that stunning photograph it is clearly one from Naughtipidgin.


----------



## J.A.N.

Just seen this and wondered what it was called ?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...33?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2eca37c5ad
Never seen this one b4.


----------



## MistyLily

Please identify this Mulberry.  TIA


----------



## JazzyJay

J.A.N. said:


> Just seen this and wondered what it was called ?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...33?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2eca37c5ad
> Never seen this one b4.


 
It's in aviva in red matt glove leather.


----------



## JazzyJay

MistyLily said:


> Please identify this Mulberry.  TIA
> View attachment 2324378


 
It's a fake.


----------



## J.A.N.

JazzyJay said:


> It's in aviva in red matt glove leather.



:urock:


----------



## MistyLily

JazzyJay said:


> It's a fake.


Thank you,  It looks nice though.


----------



## ljydbuc

What is the style name of this one please? 

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/sh...water-bag.html


----------



## armcandy3

ljydbuc said:


> What is the style name of this one please?
> 
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/sh...water-bag.html



It's a Ledbury


----------



## ljydbuc

Thank you so much - had been googling 'tiny tiny bayswater' lol


----------



## lauren_t

http://loveisboutique.co.uk/shop-the-edit/mulberry-black-tote-bag/

It's only described as a black mulberry tote, if anyone could extend on this, that would be great. £160.


----------



## Finbar

This listing has long since ended but I hadn't seen one before and really liked the style. Please can you help with what it was? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful...jAWJ%2ByafGsrTAwrYC2s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Keek79

Finbar said:


> This listing has long since ended but I hadn't seen one before and really liked the style. Please can you help with what it was?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful...jAWJ%2ByafGsrTAwrYC2s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


It's in the Congo leather so this is at least 6-7 years old and around the time of the Hellier bag, sorry I don't know the name though!


----------



## Plemont

Finbar said:


> This listing has long since ended but I hadn't seen one before and really liked the style. Please can you help with what it was?



That's a lovely one!  I don't know what it is either but would guess that it's from the Joelle range.  Oak NVT or Darwin leather.


----------



## Finbar

Plemont said:


> That's a lovely one!  I don't know what it is either but would guess that it's from the Joelle range.  Oak NVT or Darwin leather.


Thank you, Plemont. Good thought.


----------



## joanne1981

Could someone tell me the name of this bag please x


----------



## desana217

LOVE that colour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Senzafine_

joanne1981 said:


> View attachment 2340922
> 
> Could someone tell me the name of this bag please x



Isn't this a vintage Belle shoulder bag? I'm by no means an expert though!


----------



## JazzyJay

Yes, it is a belle, but it's not vintage, probably no more than about 6-7 years old, if that.


----------



## RKDubs

hey everyone, i went to my favorite consignment shop the other day and found this beauty. it is a mulberry.. but i am completely unfamiliar with the brand and was wondering if anyone has seen this style before? i can post more pics if that would be helpful. i was told it was authentic but this purse looks very different to me... maybe i just don't know enough about the brand. any thoughts? i'd love to know her name!

thanks!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

RKDubs said:


> hey everyone, i went to my favorite consignment shop the other day and found this beauty. it is a mulberry.. but i am completely unfamiliar with the brand and was wondering if anyone has seen this style before? i can post more pics if that would be helpful. i was told it was authentic but this purse looks very different to me... maybe i just don't know enough about the brand. any thoughts? i'd love to know her name!
> 
> thanks!



Looks like an Emmy.


----------



## PollyPip

Its called ' *LOVELY' *  
No idea really, not seen one like  her .. Beautiful bag


----------



## RKDubs

gunsandbanjos said:


> Looks like an Emmy.



Oh thanks! Closer to solving this purse puzzle


----------



## RKDubs

PollyPip said:


> Its called ' *LOVELY' *
> No idea really, not seen one like  her .. Beautiful bag



Thank you so much! Thought she was fun, and a fabulous price too! I'm a sucker for animal print


----------



## Charmaine13

I was searching to see what other colours the Bayswater Clutch comes in and spotted this one. Can anyone tell me what colour this bag is and whether it actually made it into production? It's from the Spring Summer 2010 collection. T.I.A 

http://www3.pictures.stylebistro.com/it/Mulberry+Spring+2010+Details+DBXAGbY303Xl.jpg

Sorry it's a link


----------



## jayneyb

hi, can someone identify this bag for me, many thanks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...NldiBAD6Uo6zmnE1msHEI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## wulie

Charmaine13 said:


> I was searching to see what other colours the Bayswater Clutch comes in and spotted this one. Can anyone tell me what colour this bag is and whether it actually made it into production? It's from the Spring Summer 2010 collection. T.I.A
> 
> http://www3.pictures.stylebistro.com/it/Mulberry+Spring+2010+Details+DBXAGbY303Xl.jpg
> 
> Sorry it's a link


The style looks like a Bayswater clutch (I believe it also has a shoulder strap though), although couldn't tell you the exact leather type - hopefully someone else will know.


----------



## lovembaccs

Re Mulberry Bayswater. On the leather pouch that houses the padlock. If it had the Mulberry tree logo AND the word Mulberry stamped into the leather is it likely to be genuine ?? Looking at other Mulberry Bayswater bags they only seem to have the tree logo.
Thankyou.


----------



## Ria2011

Charmaine13 said:


> I was searching to see what other colours the Bayswater Clutch comes in and spotted this one. Can anyone tell me what colour this bag is and whether it actually made it into production? It's from the Spring Summer 2010 collection. T.I.A
> 
> http://www3.pictures.stylebistro.com/it/Mulberry+Spring+2010+Details+DBXAGbY303Xl.jpg
> 
> Sorry it's a link


Hi Charmaine,

I think it may be the black antique leather but I'm not 100% sure. Have you had a look through the reference thread to see if it's on there?


----------



## Charmaine13

wulie said:


> The style looks like a Bayswater clutch (I believe it also has a shoulder strap though), although couldn't tell you the exact leather type - hopefully someone else will know.



Thank you Wulie  Here's hoping someone will know! x


----------



## Charmaine13

Ria2011 said:


> Hi Charmaine,
> 
> I think it may be the black antique leather but I'm not 100% sure. Have you had a look through the reference thread to see if it's on there?


Hi Ria2011, thank you for your reply  I found a black Bayswater Clutch in the reference thread but it had gunmetal hardware, and this appears to have brass (?) hardware. I was wondering if this even made it into production as I have never seen one like this before.


----------



## Charmaine13

Charmaine13 said:


> I was searching to see what other colours the Bayswater Clutch comes in and spotted this one. Can anyone tell me what colour this bag is and whether it actually made it into production? It's from the Spring Summer 2010 collection. T.I.A
> 
> http://www3.pictures.stylebistro.com/it/Mulberry+Spring+2010+Details+DBXAGbY303Xl.jpg
> 
> Sorry it's a link


Does anyone else know have any information on this bag? T.I.A


----------



## Angiex2

New to this forum ... so hope this is the right place for my question. I am trying to identify the model of a vintage Mulberry bag I bought on eBay and which I am now restoring .... it came complete with ink stains and years of neglect. But lovely thick leather. One front flap pocket with postman's lock. And two side straps at the base from front to back. 

Another has just appeared on eBay, again minus any name. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111187438863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Can any expert out there help me with a name and possible year of manufacture. It has the Made in England label all lower case. The tag on mine is 233818


----------



## JeniA

Knightsbridge


----------



## Angiex2

JeniA said:


> Knightsbridge


Thank you so much. I couldn't identify it anywhere. Wonderful source of all things Mulberry knowledge!


----------



## JeniA

Angiex2 said:


> Thank you so much. I couldn't identify it anywhere. Wonderful source of all things Mulberry knowledge!




You're welcome  would love to see a reveal once you've restored it


----------



## JuiceBox

What is this wallet called?  Thanks!


----------



## Tiggerlootoo

Hello. Can someone help please. There is a lady selling a mulberry bayswater on the facebook page For Sale Watford. She has posted some extra pics that look convincing. Can someone look for me please.  Thank you. Mandy


----------



## josephinek

the color is amazing!


----------



## Indiana

JuiceBox said:


> What is this wallet called?  Thanks!


 
As far as I know, it's called the Alana wallet.


----------



## Lillieth

Hello. I'm new here and bought this bag. It was cheap but still wondering is this genuine.. 

Name : ? (Dont know) 
Number : 026904


----------



## Indiana

Lillieth -

You could re-post this on the Authentication thread for an expert's opinion, but it looks very fake to me.


----------



## Lillieth

Indiana said:


> Lillieth -
> 
> You could re-post this on the Authentication thread for an expert's opinion, but it looks very fake to me.



Ok thx


----------



## JuiceBox

Indiana said:


> As far as I know, it's called the Alana wallet.



Thanks!!


----------



## Deppaholic

I got the bag today. Here are a few pix I snapped myself. It feels awfully flimsy and very light compared to my other Mulberrys. The cars says soft buffalo. I will try to add the link from my earlier post.


----------



## JazzyJay

Deppaholic said:


> I got the bag today. Here are a few pix I snapped myself. It feels awfully flimsy and very light compared to my other Mulberrys. The cars says soft buffalo. I will try to add the link from my earlier post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2376295
> View attachment 2376296
> View attachment 2376297
> View attachment 2376298
> View attachment 2376299
> View attachment 2376301


----------



## rosiejane1688

Hi ladies

We bought this satchel style bag recently, anybody know what it's called?


----------



## rosiejane1688

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181241589015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181241589...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=181241589015&_rdc=1

I cant seem to post my photos for some reason but hopefully this link works...


----------



## Mengebretzen

Hi
Hello. I'm new here and bought this bag and wallet. It was cheap but still wondering is this genuine.. 
And whats the name of the purse?
number;565321
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mulberry-Me...Uqy3ABZOR10FXnx8QRA88%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Senzafine_

I'm not an authenticator or Mulberry expert, but even I can tell that bag is a obvious fake Mengebretzen. You may want to confirm this in the Authenticate this Mulberry -thread.


----------



## JazzyJay

rosiejane1688 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181241589015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181241589...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=181241589015&_rdc=1
> 
> I cant seem to post my photos for some reason but hopefully this link works...


 
It's an Alfie.


----------



## rosiejane1688

Thank you JazzyJay


----------



## asmurre.l07

Asmurre.l07 authenticate this recent mulberry purchase it is a small alexa tan. But not convinced its genuine any help advice or opinions valued thanks Shirley

Small alexa handbag


----------



## JeniA

asmurre.l07 said:


> Asmurre.l07 authenticate this recent mulberry purchase it is a small alexa tan. But not convinced its genuine any help advice or opinions valued thanks Shirley
> 
> Small alexa handbag
> 
> View attachment 2380490
> View attachment 2380491
> View attachment 2380492
> View attachment 2380493
> View attachment 2380494
> View attachment 2380495
> View attachment 2380496
> View attachment 2380497
> View attachment 2380498
> View attachment 2380499




Are these your photos? Pictures 6&7 are from different bags.


----------



## Slowhand

asmurre.l07 said:


> Asmurre.l07 authenticate this recent mulberry purchase it is a small alexa tan. But not convinced its genuine any help advice or opinions valued thanks Shirley
> 
> Small alexa handbag
> 
> View attachment 2380490
> View attachment 2380491
> View attachment 2380492
> View attachment 2380493
> View attachment 2380494
> View attachment 2380495
> View attachment 2380496
> View attachment 2380497
> View attachment 2380498
> View attachment 2380499





Hi Asmurre.107 
 this thread is not for authentication - it is for identification of bags .

If you post the bag on the following link in the format requested in the the very first post  then one ofthe experts will  take a look for you .

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html


----------



## Refind Barb

Hi, 
Can any id this mulberry bag?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## kienyhow

Can someone please help me to identify this Beautiful Mulberry? 

It's Size is 31cm L 23cm H 15cm W

Thank you very much.

-----------------------------------

I have look at the post before and realized that this might be a Mulberry Alexa Tan Satchel Bag. Please correct me if I am incorrect.


----------



## newbag99

Hi can you identify this vintage Scotchgrain bag? Also, it is really worn at each corner of the base. Is that normal? One of the clips holding the detachable shoulder strap is broken. Do you think its worth getting it repaired?I have had the bag about 6 years and it was second hand when I bought it.





















Many thanks in advance (hope the pics are visible - first time I've tried this!)


----------



## newbag99

sorry, me again - apologies for upside down pics - will try to get it right next time


----------



## Mariann

I bought a chocolate brown Bayswater through Ebay. I am pretty sure this is the real thing.
I would like confirmation though. I uploaded some (9) photo's to a file in Dropbox. I hope that is o.k. 
You can find the photo's herehttps://www.dropbox.com/sh/hcca2del7xktxn2/v1EfQuRTNr

I have two questions.

What kind of leather is this, Darwin or NVT.
Is it true that the E on the back of the label is an indication for the the bag was made? According to the seller the bag is 4 years old.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Mariann

I realized yesterday evening I posted my requested to the wrong thread. My apologies!  I don't seem to be able to remove it.


----------



## HannahBlackburn

Hi Ladies, 

I wondered if you could help me identify a bag I've seen on eBay. I'm in the process of having this bag authenticated in the authentication thread, just waiting on some extra photos from the seller. 

The bag I found I believe is an outlet special purchase Red Pebbled Bayswater with Silver Hardware, here is the eBay link:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331057696696?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 

I've spoken to the seller, her ex-husband purchased the bag as a gift for Christmas 2009, they live 40 minutes from York so it does make sense that it could be the outlet special I mentioned as it was sold in 2009 I believe. She doesn't have the receipt or any other info about the bag. 

The only issue is that the bag DOES has a clochette which I'm sure the 2009 outlet special purchase did NOT have...so I'm a bit confused!! 

The only other thought I had was that it could be the Claret NVT which I found in the reference library here (Page 3, Post #39):

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-mulberry-bayswater-pics-only-584110-3.html 

Can anyone shed any light on whether this bag is the Red outlet special purchase or give me any further advice?

Having looked through the reference libraries I noticed that 3 other TPFers have owned/do own the Red Pebbled outlet special purchase - MooShooShoo, Elvisfan4life and Ali-bagpuss so hoping that you ladies can compare this bag against yours and advise?!

Thanks so much in advance for your help!


----------



## wulie

The listing includes this, Hannah, which makes me think that the clochette was purchased separately - it looks a slightly different colour to me. See what the lovely authenticating ladies say!
_"Also a genuine red Mulberry key which was extra"_


----------



## HannahBlackburn

wulie said:


> The listing includes this, Hannah, which makes me think that the clochette was purchased separately - it looks a slightly different colour to me. See what the lovely authenticating ladies say!
> _"Also a genuine red Mulberry key which was extra"_


 
I did think that but I thought she might be referring to the X keyring that is also hanging from the bag?


----------



## wulie

HannahBlackburn said:


> I did think that but I thought she might be referring to the X keyring that is also hanging from the bag?


 
Very true! That definitely wouldn't have come with the bag!


----------



## Designpurchaser

HannahBlackburn said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I wondered if you could help me identify a bag I've seen on eBay. I'm in the process of having this bag authenticated in the authentication thread, just waiting on some extra photos from the seller.
> 
> The bag I found I believe is an outlet special purchase Red Pebbled Bayswater with Silver Hardware, here is the eBay link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331057696696?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> I've spoken to the seller, her ex-husband purchased the bag as a gift for Christmas 2009, they live 40 minutes from York so it does make sense that it could be the outlet special I mentioned as it was sold in 2009 I believe. She doesn't have the receipt or any other info about the bag.
> 
> The only issue is that the bag DOES has a clochette which I'm sure the 2009 outlet special purchase did NOT have...so I'm a bit confused!!
> 
> The only other thought I had was that it could be the Claret NVT which I found in the reference library here (Page 3, Post #39):
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-mulberry-bayswater-pics-only-584110-3.html
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on whether this bag is the Red outlet special purchase or give me any further advice?
> 
> Having looked through the reference libraries I noticed that 3 other TPFers have owned/do own the Red Pebbled outlet special purchase - MooShooShoo, Elvisfan4life and Ali-bagpuss so hoping that you ladies can compare this bag against yours and advise?!
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for your help!



Hi I have a red bays with silver hardware. It does not have the clochette. The clochette shown in the listing looks a different colour to me and I should imagine purchased separately. Have you asked if it was purchased separately?


----------



## HannahBlackburn

Designpurchaser said:


> Hi I have a red bays with silver hardware. It does not have the clochette. The clochette shown in the listing looks a different colour to me and I should imagine purchased separately. Have you asked if it was purchased separately?



No haven't asked yet, I wanted to ask you guys first then go back with all my questions at once...other than that do you think it's the same as your red bays?


----------



## HannahBlackburn

Designpurchaser said:


> Hi I have a red bays with silver hardware. It does not have the clochette. The clochette shown in the listing looks a different colour to me and I should imagine purchased separately. Have you asked if it was purchased separately?



Oh she also said that there is no "made in" tag on the inside of the bag, does yours have one??


----------



## HMGN

Does anyone know the name of this bag?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221312323042?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Many thanks


----------



## SavoyCabbage

Hi, I am trying to identify a bag I saw someone carrying. And instantly fell in love with.


It was completely brown leather, no metal at all with the tree embossed on the front. 

It was rectangular and about A4 size. 

It had a flap front with no visible fastening. The flap was rectangular, not a horseshoe shape. 

It had a shoulder strap which was plain and about 2 inches wide.

If anybody knows what it is, I would be grateful.


----------



## HJCP1981

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lovely-Mu...74?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c7648505a


Hi there 

I wonder if anyone could identify this please? I thought it was a Tristan but it says it's a women's bag? 

Could anyone authenticate it please?

Thank you for any help in advance!


----------



## cocopops

HJCP1981 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lovely-Mu...74?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c7648505a
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I wonder if anyone could identify this please? I thought it was a Tristan but it says it's a women's bag?
> 
> Could anyone authenticate it please?
> 
> Thank you for any help in advance!


 
Hi 

I'm afraid I don't know anything about this style but to get it authenticated you need to post on the 'Authenticate this Mulberry' thread and include the following info, Item name, Item number, Seller ID and the Ebay link and I'm sure the lovely authenticators there will take a look for you.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Hi ladies
My friend's mum gave her this mulberry bag. It is definitely authentic as her mum bought from the store years ago but does it have a name?


----------



## CPrincessUK

CPrincessUK said:


> Hi ladies
> My friend's mum gave her this mulberry bag. It is definitely authentic as her mum bought from the store years ago but does it have a name?
> View attachment 2397468
> 
> View attachment 2397472


can no one help?


----------



## RKDubs

CPrincessUK said:


> can no one help?




Sorry I don't know anything about Mulberry bags  good luck!! Sending you positive vibes


----------



## xxmelissaxx

Hi guys 

I was wondering if someone could help me.... I recently purchased a Mulberry bag from the store at Bicester Village. I loved it straight away as it was a Mulberry style I hadn't seen before (because its either a really old style or new- not sure). Anyway, could someone tell me what it is actually called as I have tried to search the web for it but there are no pictures of one anywhere. 

I will describe it as cannot upload picture yet as the boyfriend has hid it away for my Christmas pressie lol. Right.... Its about the size of the small Del Rey in a fudge brown colour with handles on the top of it similar to the Del Rey and same clasping style as the Del Rey. However, it has two straps coming down the front which is similar to the Alexa but they have no buckles, just holes on the straps where the the straps can be looped onto a gold cone shaped stud to hold the straps in place. The bag it self was around £100 more expensive than the Del Rey but I cannot get pictures of it anywhere!

If someone called tell me abit more about this bag i.e. the name of it, when it came etc, that would be great 

Thank you xxxx


----------



## JeniA

xxmelissaxx said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me.... I recently purchased a Mulberry bag from the store at Bicester Village. I loved it straight away as it was a Mulberry style I hadn't seen before (because its either a really old style or new- not sure). Anyway, could someone tell me what it is actually called as I have tried to search the web for it but there are no pictures of one anywhere.
> 
> I will describe it as cannot upload picture yet as the boyfriend has hid it away for my Christmas pressie lol. Right.... Its about the size of the small Del Rey in a fudge brown colour with handles on the top of it similar to the Del Rey and same clasping style as the Del Rey. However, it has two straps coming down the front which is similar to the Alexa but they have no buckles, just holes on the straps where the the straps can be looped onto a gold cone shaped stud to hold the straps in place. The bag it self was around £100 more expensive than the Del Rey but I cannot get pictures of it anywhere!
> 
> If someone called tell me abit more about this bag i.e. the name of it, when it came etc, that would be great
> 
> Thank you xxxx





It sounds like its a heritage bayswater, does it have a long cross body strap? If so then a heritage SBS (small bayswater satchel)


Congratulations! Love this bag, looking forward to your reveal at Christmas


----------



## xxmelissaxx

JeniA said:


> It sounds like its a heritage bayswater, does it have a long cross body strap? If so then a heritage SBS (small bayswater satchel)
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Love this bag, looking forward to your reveal at Christmas



Ahhh thank you so much for the reply! Yep, I think that's the one as it does have the long strap as well as the handles  

Thank you again! Xxxx


----------



## Tasha182

Hi ladies
Excited as ive just recieved my (new to me) LCP in oak! Its beautiful  i was expecting the item to have the tree lining but it hasnt. I was worried about its authenticity but saw on the M site it says 'Many of our Natural Leather products are left unlined, to show the characteristics of this leather inside and out.' 
So should i stop worrying!? 
 x


----------



## Tasha182

Oops wrong thread!
What a geek


----------



## linsiew79

Hi ladies,
I've recently bought my first Mulberry through eBay. Can anyone tell whether this is a genuine product and also the name? It looks new as the seller says hardly used, but now i'm worried that its not genuine. Also there's a label inside that's printed 'ZDS', but no 'made in' label though. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Am getting sleepless night worrying it might be a fake  Thanks for the help.


----------



## JazzyJay

linsiew79 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I've recently bought my first Mulberry through eBay. Can anyone tell whether this is a genuine product and also the name? It looks new as the seller says hardly used, but now i'm worried that its not genuine. Also there's a label inside that's printed 'ZDS', but no 'made in' label though. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Am getting sleepless night worrying it might be a fake  Thanks for the help.





If you haven't already done so, you need to post this in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread. Not all bags have a made in label.


----------



## AnotherHandbag

A while ago I went into the factory shop the had a huge leather tote, more like an overnight/xl shopper. It had thick short handles completely plain leather. 

I cannot find out what it was called, it's not the Dorset tote. Anyone have any ideas?!


----------



## thelittlestar

Could it be a Somerset tote? Did it have a small metal disc on the front?


----------



## AnotherHandbag

No not Somerset, it had no
Zip no clasp just a huge open tote..not very helpful sorry!


----------



## HMGN

Could it be a Calder?


----------



## Sunna

PollyPip said:


> Trying to find out the colour of my bag, bought pre loved its the light messenger on the right of photo ... its driving me nuts
> It maybe a little browner and  lighter than photo shows, and the strap is a mid brown ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to know the colour, thanks x


Hi! 
Don´t know if somebody already answered your question..
It looks a lot like the color Taupe. I had a lovely Mulberry bag in this color; the East West Shimmy, and the color on my bag looked excactly like the one on yours


----------



## holleigh

HMGN said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221312323042?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Many thanks



Hi,
No idea of the actual bag name, but, the hardware is the same style as all the Maggie "family" if that helps ? 
xx


----------



## HMGN

HMGN said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221312323042?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Many thanks





holleigh said:


> Hi,
> No idea of the actual bag name, but, the hardware is the same style as all the Maggie "family" if that helps ?
> xx




Hi Holleigh - thanks for your reply and yes, the hardware is from the Maggie styles - I actually have one of these (not bought new) and seem to think it is something like a 'Bradley' but can't get a positive answer!


----------



## elvisfan4life

I have a Bradley which is smaller than that not sure if there was a larger one


----------



## PollyPip

Sunna said:


> Hi!
> Don´t know if somebody already answered your question..
> It looks a lot like the color Taupe. I had a lovely Mulberry bag in this color; the East West Shimmy, and the color on my bag looked excactly like the one on yours




Hi,
Just noticed your reply, thanks for that    seems I have a Taupe Antony then lol
PS Just looked at Taupe? mmm not sure mine is more a pale coffee colour ?  x x


----------



## rsw

Hi,
Does anyone recognise this Mulberry purse?  I don't know how old it is and cannot find anything similar anywhere.
Many Thanks,
R.


----------



## Finbar

I think in the same family as the Judy messenger and then there was a Bayswater in the range too, with the beading detail and that same stitching too. They were glove leather, I think. I have seen chocolate and a sort of pumpkin orange too.


----------



## purseRus

Anyone know what bag this is? what year it's from? rough RRP?


----------



## rsw

Thanks Finbar, there is a Judy Messenger on eBay any the brass balls and stitching do match.
R.


----------



## Finbar

rsw said:


> Thanks Finbar, there is a Judy Messenger on eBay any the brass balls and stitching do match.
> R.


Yes. and there's a Bayswater listed on there with the same stitching and brass balls in chocolate and tan but they don't give the style name.


----------



## Finbar

Finbar said:


> This listing has long since ended but I hadn't seen one before and really liked the style. Please can you help with what it was?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful...jAWJ%2ByafGsrTAwrYC2s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Recently I asked about a listing and I don't think we reached any conclusions although Plemont helpfully suggested the Joelle range and I can see why now I have had a look. 

Now there's another similar looking one on ebay albeit in a different finish and with detailing similar to the tassel glove Roxys/Blenheims (although I have to say unsure about its authenticity for a couple of reasons and haven't been down that route yet on the proper thread). The oak one looked a bit more credible in that respect. Any further thoughts though about a style name (if indeed it is genuine)? TIA

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181275865304?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## wulie

I don't like the look of that one either, Finbar....  can't help with naming the Darwin one from the older auction, sorry!


----------



## jp23

HELLPPPPP what bag is this?? I know it's a regular alexa in hair calf but I haven't seen another one? The tags say pebbled in flame but it doesn't have a tan inside like the photos do online?'and it doesn't look orangey..  I don't know what I just bought :/ I posted in the authentication forum and they said it was likely to be ok but we're waiting on one photo of the main in tag! I'm freaking out any ideas? It's coming from NYC...


----------



## Brackensmum

Hi. I'm new to tpf. I'm looking at a mulberry Antony on eBay uk and don't know how to check the authenticity. The seller says she has had it for 18 months and never used it. Says she forgot she had it. Not sure about that. Anyway the item number is 271333975988.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a million.


----------



## batfish

Brackensmum said:


> Hi. I'm new to tpf. I'm looking at a mulberry Antony on eBay uk and don't know how to check the authenticity. The seller says she has had it for 18 months and never used it. Says she forgot she had it. Not sure about that. Anyway the item number is 271333975988.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a million.


Hi,
You need to post it on this thread  http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html with the eBay link in your post.  See the first post in the thread for the format in which to post it and one of the authenticators will be able to help you.


----------



## batfish

Brackensmum said:


> Hi. I'm new to tpf. I'm looking at a mulberry Antony on eBay uk and don't know how to check the authenticity. The seller says she has had it for 18 months and never used it. Says she forgot she had it. Not sure about that. Anyway the item number is 271333975988.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a million.


I'm not an authenticator, but I would definitely get one of them to look at this before you consider putting a bid on it (and if you have already bid on it and you were to win it, I would suggest you do not pay until an authenticator has looked at it for you).


----------



## nutbebe

Hellou is this right place to authenticate this mulberry and whats the name of it?


----------



## Amaranta

Please I am new here. Can anyone help me find out if it is a real Mulberry bag?
Thank you in advance!!
allegro.pl/mulberry-czarna-listonoszka-skora-nat-zap-i3776914789.html


----------



## britishista

Hi everyone!

New to the forum and look forward to chatting with you all!  Does anyone have authentication knowledge in regard to Mulberry purses?

A client has contacted me today saying he thinks he's bought a fake and what do I think.. I authenticate Louis Vuitton professionally but I'm no Mulberry expert so would be so grateful of any experts thoughts on these pics.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

That's the auction page he's bought it from but my first thoughts were the inside doesn't look right, the zip pull especially?

Many thanks,

Louise x


----------



## MiniMabel

jp23 said:


> HELLPPPPP what bag is this?? I know it's a regular alexa in hair calf but I haven't seen another one? The tags say pebbled in flame but it doesn't have a tan inside like the photos do online?'and it doesn't look orangey..  I don't know what I just bought :/ I posted in the authentication forum and they said it was likely to be ok but we're waiting on one photo of the main in tag! I'm freaking out any ideas? It's coming from NYC...
> View attachment 2423348
> View attachment 2423349
> View attachment 2423350
> View attachment 2423351
> View attachment 2423352
> View attachment 2423353




Hi - you need to add your enquiry to the Authentication Thread.........

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html


----------



## MiniMabel

britishista said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New to the forum and look forward to chatting with you all!  Does anyone have authentication knowledge in regard to Mulberry purses?
> 
> A client has contacted me today saying he thinks he's bought a fake and what do I think.. I authenticate Louis Vuitton professionally but I'm no Mulberry expert so would be so grateful of any experts thoughts on these pics.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> That's the auction page he's bought it from but my first thoughts were the inside doesn't look right, the zip pull especially?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Louise x




Hi Louise - welcome!

You need to add your enquiry to the Authentication thread..............

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html


----------



## MiniMabel

Amaranta said:


> Please I am new here. Can anyone help me find out if it is a real Mulberry bag?
> Thank you in advance!!
> allegro.pl/mulberry-czarna-listonoszka-skora-nat-zap-i3776914789.html




Hi - welcome!

You need to add your enquiry to the Authentication thread.....

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html


----------



## MiniMabel

nutbebe said:


> Hellou is this right place to authenticate this mulberry and whats the name of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425994
> View attachment 2425995
> View attachment 2425996
> View attachment 2425997
> View attachment 2425998
> View attachment 2425999
> View attachment 2426000
> View attachment 2426001
> View attachment 2426002
> View attachment 2426003




Hi - you need to add your enquiry to the Authentication thread.........

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html


----------



## leo78

Hello

Can anyone authenticate this mulberry shoulder bag it looks vintage and real.
Any help will appreciated.


----------



## MiniMabel

leo78 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone authenticate this mulberry shoulder bag it looks vintage and real.
> Any help will appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433831
> View attachment 2433832
> View attachment 2433833
> View attachment 2433836




Hi - you need to add your enquiry to the Authentication thread........

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html


----------



## danne888

Wrong post, sorry


----------



## cherryrouge

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=281229285210

Can someone identify this Bayswater. It has no feet or clochette, so it is an outlet special. But the seller states black goatskin with gunmetal hardware ? This can't be right? Anyone knows? It was purchased in York 2011


----------



## elvisfan4life

cherryrouge said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=281229285210
> 
> Can someone identify this Bayswater. It has no feet or clochette, so it is an outlet special. But the seller states black goatskin with gunmetal hardware ? This can't be right? Anyone knows? It was purchased in York 2011



The outlets did have black goatskin with both silver or gunmetal hardware but I'd stick this on the auth thread as the pics are poor


----------



## jp23

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - you need to add your enquiry to the Authentication Thread.........
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html



They already cleared it previous to my post I'm just confused about it lol


----------



## LynXara

Hi,

I have been searching for the name of this bag - with no luck! I know it's from 2006 or 2007 collection and it was also made in black. I'm also unsure of the color, could it be 'antique choc'? 

I can upload more pics if needed. 

TIA!

Sara


----------



## Deneley

Hi, is this serial number 373140 genuine on a black mulberry Alexa?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Deneley said:


> Hi, is this serial number 373140 genuine on a black mulberry Alexa?


It is best to post pics of any bag you want authenticating here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html

That said, this serial no is known to be used in fakes.....


----------



## Deneley

Sorry, I am new to purse-forum mad thought I'd added a link in my first post. Many thanks for the information, the bag is on Ebid and there is no photo of the disc but 373140 was the serial number quoted in q&a's in a previous listing of it. 
http://uk.ebid.net/for-sale/black-leather-mulberry-alexa-handbag-122985494.htm
Thanks again, Dene.


----------



## reshie

Hi guys,
I've spotted a MULBERRY BRAMWELL HANDBAG but haven't heard of this before. Does not seem to have a serial number, is this a vintage design, can anyone help please?

Thanks!


----------



## Bounce_bounce

Hi 
I need help to find the name of this bag. I think it is discontinued because I haven't came across it before. 
Its missing a strap also so any suggestions on what to do? 
Thanks a million!


----------



## Candydog

Bounce_bounce said:


> Hi
> I need help to find the name of this bag. I think it is discontinued because I haven't came across it before.
> Its missing a strap also so any suggestions on what to do?
> Thanks a million!



its a Blenheim - maybe just use it as an oversize clutch?


----------



## batfish

Bounce_bounce said:


> Hi
> I need help to find the name of this bag. I think it is discontinued because I haven't came across it before.
> Its missing a strap also so any suggestions on what to do?
> Thanks a million!


Contact Mulberry repairs. They might be able to make a new strap, but you'll probably have to send the bag to them for this to be done and it takes several weeks.  

I'm not sure where you bought it, but if you have any doubts about whether it's authentic, you can post it on the authentication thread first and then contact Mulberry repairs once you're certain it's genuine.


----------



## gemj83

I have a foggy grey lily in my collection. I wondered if it has a special name or if it is just as above. 
It has the gunmetal grey hardware but the chain is different to others. It is metal with no leather woven through and it has a tillie style buckle on the chain. 

I will take some photographs and upload to help &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## gemj83




----------



## gemj83

I apologise for the quality of the pictures xx


----------



## Plemont

gemj83 said:


> I have a foggy grey lily in my collection which I am going to sell. I wondered if it has a special name or if it is just as above.
> It has the gunmetal grey hardware but the chain is different to others. It is metal with no leather woven through and it has a tillie style buckle on the chain.
> 
> I will take some photographs and upload to help &#55357;&#56842;



I think it's just called the buckle chain lily - there's a picture in this thread that looks the same as yours.  It's very pretty!


----------



## gemj83

Plemont said:


> I think it's just called the buckle chain lily - there's a picture in this thread that looks the same as yours.  It's very pretty!




Thankyou very much Plemont. It's stunning. I would love to keep it but I went on a little Mulberry splurge a couple of months ago and I'm starting to regret it (it has nothing to with the fact I'm making room for a small del rey in slate if I ever get my hands on one lol)  

I already have 2 other Lily's. I'm saving one for my wedding and the other I use everyday so thought maybe this is the one I should sell xx


----------



## Betsy2712

oooh I love her!


----------



## gemj83

Betsy2712 said:


> oooh I love her!




Thanks Besty . She's very special xx


----------



## katielure

Love it, congrats!


----------



## Food Fash Fit

gemj83 said:


> Thankyou very much Plemont. It's stunning. I would love to keep it but I went on a little Mulberry splurge a couple of months ago and I'm starting to regret it (it has nothing to with the fact I'm making room for a small del rey in slate if I ever get my hands on one lol)
> 
> I already have 2 other Lily's. I'm saving one for my wedding and the other I use everyday so thought maybe this is the one I should sell xx




Oo, you're using a Mulberry for your wedding bag? Gorgeous! Which one?


----------



## gemj83

Food Fash Fit said:


> Oo, you're using a Mulberry for your wedding bag? Gorgeous! Which one?




I'm using a pebbled beige cookie lily. A couple of people have said I should go for something more simplistic  but I just couldn't imagine my wedding without Mulberry lol! I personally love it. I take it out of its box every now and then, carefully stroke her and then put her back again. 

I'm so sad lol xx


----------



## kyliegul

I have this Lily too, I absolutely adore it! It's the foggy grey lily in nappa leather with buckle chain. These are pretty rare, I managed to snaffle one of only 2 that were released to the outlets last year!


----------



## gemj83

kyliegul said:


> I have this Lily too, I absolutely adore it! It's the foggy grey lily in nappa leather with buckle chain. These are pretty rare, I managed to snaffle one of only 2 that were released to the outlets last year!




Wow you were lucky! I take it there wasn't many made then. Do you know how much they were originally. I've seen an eggplant version on here too. I personally prefer the gunmetal grey and foggy colour. It's hard to describe what colour it is. I don't think "grey" does it justice  xx


----------



## Food Fash Fit

gemj83 said:


> I'm using a pebbled beige cookie lily. A couple of people have said I should go for something more simplistic  but I just couldn't imagine my wedding without Mulberry lol! I personally love it. I take it out of its box every now and then, carefully stroke her and then put her back again.
> 
> I'm so sad lol xx




Ha ha, aww! That's awesome!


----------



## kyliegul

gemj83 said:


> Wow you were lucky! I take it there wasn't many made then. Do you know how much they were originally. I've seen an eggplant version on here too. I personally prefer the gunmetal grey and foggy colour. It's hard to describe what colour it is. I don't think "grey" does it justice  xx



I think they were fairly limited, there was also eggplant and midnight but I don't know if they're all from the same season. I'm sure I paid close to £500 and that was outlet price, 30% off I think. It's such a versatile colour and goes with so much! Blue grey in some lights and purply in others!


----------



## gemj83

kyliegul said:


> I think they were fairly limited, there was also eggplant and midnight but I don't know if they're all from the same season. I'm sure I paid close to £500 and that was outlet price, 30% off I think. It's such a versatile colour and goes with so much! Blue grey in some lights and purply in others!




That's a good way to describe the colour. It changes colour in different lights. I've not seen a midnight one before. I think I've seen an eggplant one on here a whilst ago. 

Thankyou for the reply xx


----------



## Whyatt

Deleted: wrong thread, sorry!


----------



## Steph180992

hi girls, 

I know that i have gone a little of tangent here, but i was wondering if someone could help me out...

I want to know if this mulberry is a genuine? You all seem to know so much!If you could help me out I would appreciate it soso much!

I am new to all of this so sorry if im bothering you al!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390743623217
thank you!!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

^^ Hi.  It looks fine to me, but you really ought to post it on the Authentication thread (found under 'shopping').  ETA - here's the link

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...erry-please-read-post-1-first-803750-655.html


----------



## Steph180992

Oh thank you so much for your help !!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## gilson854

Hi there fellow Mulberry lovers! I am pretty new to TPF and couldn't find a general thread to ID Mulberry bags so hope you don't mind me posting here... Can anyone remember the name of my bag in photo attached? For some reason 'Carrie' springs to mind but cant find any evidence to support that so thought I'd check with you Mulberry experts  Thanks in advance Xx


----------



## princesspig

gilson854 said:


> Hi there fellow Mulberry lovers! I am pretty new to TPF and couldn't find a general thread to ID Mulberry bags so hope you don't mind me posting here... Can anyone remember the name of my bag in photo attached? For some reason 'Carrie' springs to mind but cant find any evidence to support that so thought I'd check with you Mulberry experts  Thanks in advance Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461709



Looks like a Cory to me


----------



## gilson854

that's it!! Thank you! Knew I'd remember if I saw the name. Thanks so much Xx


----------



## Lisacattis

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum 
Hi!
I realy need some help to know if my new Mullbery Basewather is autentic. I bought it from Campadre for 3333 usd. It has a scratch in the front therefor the price. (Sorry for my poor english!)


----------



## skylark12

Help much appreciated xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

It's a wilton


----------



## skylark12

Your  a star !!! Thankyou so much xxxx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Pics from the web


----------



## batfish

Lisacattis said:


> View attachment 2461988
> View attachment 2461989
> View attachment 2461991
> View attachment 2461992
> View attachment 2461993
> View attachment 2461994
> View attachment 2461995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum
> Hi!
> I realy need some help to know if my new Mullbery Basewather is autentic. I bought it from Campadre for 3333 usd. It has a scratch in the front therefor the price. (Sorry for my poor english!)


You need to post on the authentication thread for that.
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...erry-please-read-post-1-first-803750-658.html


----------



## J.A.N.

skylark12 said:


> Help much appreciated xx
> View attachment 2462044


This ab stunning always lusted over the color and design.
Hope you get one soon xxxx


----------



## skylark12

It's beautiful bag for sure xxxxx


----------



## Killerkitty

Hi! 

I bought this bag.. I'm not sure.. is this an authentic Mulberry bag?

Can you help me, please? 

Ebay-germany:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mulberry-Han...0HgnJQKbjLwUDhUOf%2Bs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Mulberry Handtasche, Leder, Krokooptik

Number: 360836922450

seller: jarky2000

I hope, you can help me..

Best regard
Killerkitty


----------



## MiniMabel

Killerkitty said:


> Hi!
> 
> I bought this bag.. I'm not sure.. is this an authentic Mulberry bag?
> 
> Can you help me, please?
> 
> Ebay-germany:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mulberry-Han...0HgnJQKbjLwUDhUOf%2Bs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Mulberry Handtasche, Leder, Krokooptik
> 
> Number: 360836922450
> 
> seller: jarky2000
> 
> I hope, you can help me..
> 
> Best regard
> Killerkitty




Hi Killerkitty - you need to post your enquiry on the Authentication thread, link below:-

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html

MM.


----------



## Killerkitty

MiniMabel said:


> Hi Killerkitty - you need to post your enquiry on the Authentication thread, link below:-
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html
> 
> MM.



Hi MiniMabel!

Thank you very much! I never find the ritght forum 

Thank you


----------



## MiniMabel

Killerkitty said:


> Hi MiniMabel!
> 
> Thank you very much! I never find the ritght forum
> 
> Thank you




You're very welcome!

MM.


----------



## BorderTerrier

Hello, can anyone identify this Mulberry for me and tell me, if at first glance, you think it is genuine:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151210248479?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

Thanks


----------



## JeniA

Does anyone happen to know what leather the Soho is please?


----------



## luwakkk

please help me authenticated this please
do you guys think it is a good price?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111257936663&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## JeniA

JeniA said:


> Does anyone happen to know what leather the Soho is please?




I'm thinking it might be glove leather, is that right?


----------



## MiniMabel

BorderTerrier said:


> Hello, can anyone identify this Mulberry for me and tell me, if at first glance, you think it is genuine:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151210248479?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648
> 
> Thanks




Hi - you need to add your enquiry tom the following thread:-

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html

MM.


----------



## MiniMabel

luwakkk said:


> please help me authenticated this please
> do you guys think it is a good price?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111257936663&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Hi - you need to add your enquiry to the following thread:-

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html

MM.


----------



## MiniMabel

JeniA said:


> I'm thinking it might be glove leather, is that right?




Hi - this is a useful thread, and confirms Glove leather for the Soho model shown:-

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mulberry-early-spring-summer-07-collection-66065.html

MM.


----------



## JeniA

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - this is a useful thread, and confirms Glove leather for the Soho model shown:-
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mulberry-early-spring-summer-07-collection-66065.html
> 
> 
> 
> MM.




Thank you so much! Great link too, lots of bags on there I hadn't seen before


----------



## MiniMabel

JeniA said:


> Thank you so much! Great link too, lots of bags on there I hadn't seen before




Hi - you're very welcome!

MM


----------



## Mul Berry

Hi there

Can anyone identify this Mulberry? I purchased it a while ago and have just started using it, but I cannot find out which one it is. The main leather is blueish or blue/black in colour, the leather straps, edging and handles are black leather. The long adjustable hooked strap is made from webbing with black leather ends. All buckles etc are embossed with Mulberry, and it has the metal badge with embossed logo and number inside. Any help would be great!


----------



## sss504

lemoncat said:


> hello
> 
> extreme newbie here, been reading a while but only just got round to registering. you lot have saved me from a fair few ebay fake mistakes - thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=260255170706&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=016
> 
> hoping somebody will be able to identify this lovely bag, sold recently by mulberrymad. I absolutely fell in love with it, too bad it had already sold , but I'm hoping I might be able to track one down somewhere. Ive tried googling and searching through here, but since I've no idea what the name of it is, google isn't much help really and there seem to be no others on ebay. I'm assuming it's not fake, mulberrymad is a name I've seen recommended on here a few times, so does anyone have any idea what the name of the bag is?
> 
> if it's an older design I know it's going to be less likely that I'll be able to find one but at least I'll know what I'm actually looking for!
> 
> thanks everyone :o)


I followed the link but the item is no longer available to view, sorry!


----------



## gemnorts

Hello, I'm new to this forum. My boyfriends Mum wants to sell this Mulberry but I don't know which one it is. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## MiniMabel

gemnorts said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum. My boyfriends Mum wants to sell this Mulberry but I don't know which one it is. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance!!!




Hi, and welcome!   It's a "Leah" in plonge lambskin leather, colour "bright blue".

MM.


----------



## gemnorts

Thank you!!


----------



## asmurre.l07

Hi please can you identify this tan mulberry handbag thanks


----------



## lollyfry

Hi 


Can anyone identify this bag for me from the photos attached? I have no idea what the style is called or a rough year of manufacture, so any info would be greatly received! Thanks


----------



## loz73

Hi, sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place, I'm new on here!. I've just purchased this Mulberry bag from a vintage shop and wondered if it was genuine or not. Many thanks x
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lisacattis

Lisacattis said:


> View attachment 2461988
> View attachment 2461989
> View attachment 2461991
> View attachment 2461992
> View attachment 2461993
> View attachment 2461994
> View attachment 2461995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum
> Hi!
> I realy need some help to know if my new Mullbery Basewather is autentic. I bought it from Campadre for 3333 usd. It has a scratch in the front therefor the price. (Sorry for my poor english!)




Sorry!
I can't find it....


----------



## BagLady@27

Hi, im new to the forum and a bit confused about posting messages in the right place,

I'm trying to decide between two bags on EBay,

 the first is from cobra solutions and the second from fificraig

Please could you give an opinion on authenticity of this Phobe

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131102602565&globalID=EBAY-GB

And this one

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301078964696&globalID=EBAY-GB

Many thanks


----------



## ladynellgwin

Hi

I'm new to the purse forum, i currently own 3 mulberry bags&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;I have just ordered my 4th one off of ebay. Its a terracotta bag just hoping its real or I'll be gutted. Wondered if any one can send me pics of any mulberry bags in terracotta so I can compare. It looks like it is limed and is a type of shopper with a large mulberry motif on the front ettched into the leather. 
Regards
julia


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi ladies!  Can you please help me identify the color of this Alexa?  Is it plum or berry or conker? TIA


----------



## joannajane

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi ladies!  Can you please help me identify the color of this Alexa?  Is it plum or berry or conker? TIA




looks like plum, i have one


----------



## asmurre.l07

Can you help me identify this mulberry 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 thanks


----------



## batfish

BagLady@27 said:


> Hi, im new to the forum and a bit confused about posting messages in the right place,
> 
> I'm trying to decide between two bags on EBay,
> 
> the first is from cobra solutions and the second from fificraig
> 
> Please could you give an opinion on authenticity of this Phobe
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131102602565&globalID=EBAY-GB
> 
> And this one
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301078964696&globalID=EBAY-GB
> 
> Many thanks




Hi you need to post on the authentication thread-it's a sticky thread in the shopping section of the mulberry forum


----------



## bittenbythebag

joannajane said:


> looks like plum, i have one



Thank you! 
I kinda do think it's a Plum.  But I have to be 100% sure it is before I give it a pet name!


----------



## SuzyAnne

Hi, I would also be grateful for some help. I bought a bag from eBay, very rushed and didn't really think about all of the fakes on eBay. They have said that I can send it back if I'm not happy with it. I was after a second opinion. 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/400648808744

Thank you for your help
Suzanne


----------



## lollyfry

SuzyAnne said:


> Hi, I would also be grateful for some help. I bought a bag from eBay, very rushed and didn't really think about all of the fakes on eBay. They have said that I can send it back if I'm not happy with it. I was after a second opinion.
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/400648808744
> 
> Thank you for your help
> Suzanne


 
Hi, you need to post this in the Authenticate this mulberry - please read post 1 first thead and the lovely ladies should be able to help you!


----------



## asmurre.l07

please can you identify this oak mulberry handbag thanks


----------



## asmurre.l07

Please could you identify this mulberry hobo handbag thanks


----------



## elvisfan4life

Might be a Laurie....jazzy will know


----------



## asmurre.l07

Thanks do you know the name of the other I've posted thanks


----------



## lollyfry

lollyfry said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Can anyone identify this bag for me from the photos attached? I have no idea what the style is called or a rough year of manufacture, so any info would be greatly received! Thanks


 
A renewed plea! Can anyone help me identify this one at all?? Photos on post #1428. Thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

asmurre.l07 said:


> Please could you identify this mulberry hobo handbag thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482449





Yes, it is a laurie. I don't remember the name of the other small bag though, sorry.


----------



## elvisfan4life

JazzyJay said:


> Yes, it is a laurie. I don't remember the name of the other small bag though, sorry.



Me neither


----------



## asmurre.l07

Thankyou for your assistance as always appreciated x


----------



## Shadylady

I remember that fringe bag at an outlet for £69. Can you imagine a genuine Mulberry for that much now?


----------



## Mariann

I bought this wallet through a Dutch auction site. The seller told me it was a real Mulberry, as I didn't have to pay much for it I went ahead and bought. I tried to identify it myself through this forum and Google, but no luck so far. It would be great if one you ladies could help me.


----------



## watchthestars

Quick question: what was the name of the small version of the Phoebe? It's on the tip of my tongue but I can't remember!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

watchthestars said:


> Quick question: what was the name of the small version of the Phoebe? It's on the tip of my tongue but I can't remember!



Is it the Tyler you're thinking of?


----------



## watchthestars

Yes! Thankyou


----------



## MyMulberry

Hi
Can anyone identify this Mulberry? 
Thanks


----------



## asmurre.l07

Does anyone have an idea of how much mulberry would charge to replace the postmans lock fastening on a mulberry araline bag thanks


----------



## MyMulberry

MyMulberry said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone identify this Mulberry?
> 
> Thanks




Not sure if I'm doing this right? Can anyone identify this red mulberry?


----------



## JazzyJay

MyMulberry said:


> Hi
> Can anyone identify this Mulberry?
> Thanks





It's a Westminster.


----------



## MyMulberry

Thanks JayJay


----------



## MyMulberry

I can't find where to post to authenticate a Mitzy, keeps saying the thread is closed , can anyone link me please ?


----------



## MyMulberry




----------



## Ria2011

MyMulberry said:


> View attachment 2502741
> View attachment 2502743
> View attachment 2502744
> View attachment 2502747
> View attachment 2502751
> View attachment 2502752
> View attachment 2502753


Hi MyMulberry,

You can find it in the 'Mulberry shopping' section

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...berry-please-read-post-1-first-852042-52.html

I hope you haven't bought it as it looks fake to me but the lovely ladies there can confirm this for you.


----------



## MyMulberry

Thanks. I did buy it, but I'll be returning it for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Louliu71

MyMulberry said:


> Thanks. I did buy it, but I'll be returning it for sure!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



 So sorry, this happened to me last year too. I'd still post it in the authenticate thread, hopefully will bolster your case if you need to open a SNAD case with ebay assuming that's where you bought it from. Especially if the seller refuses a return, Add the link to the thread inbuiur ebay message. Good luck


----------



## MyMulberry

Thanks Lou. I haven't contacted the seller as try as I've sent the pics to Mulberry enquiries also. I have a feeling that the seller us unaware of it being a fake, not yet said anything bug I'll keep you informed. My own daily for jumping at a bargain and not questioning further, I do own genuine Mulberries, I should've known better.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MyMulberry

Update. Seller is refunding me


----------



## Louliu71

MyMulberry said:


> Update. Seller is refunding me



Brill make sure you send it back special delivery and add those details into ebay.


----------



## MyMulberry

I will. Thanks for your help


----------



## cherryrouge

Hello! May I have Some help with this?
Item Name: mulberry bayswater cracked silver
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121274277747?nav=SEARCH
Seller: charlottesbabybears
Thanks !


----------



## cherryrouge

Sorry , wrong thread


----------



## MyMulberry

Hi again. Can anyone identify this please !

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181326279905&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## holleigh

MyMulberry said:


> Hi again. Can anyone identify this please !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181326279905&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123



might be a good idea to put this on the authentication thread ? it may not exist ?!

don't bother ? .. fakes thread, post #1435


----------



## yvonne04251

Can anyone please check this Mulberry bag and let me know if it's authentic? 

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/251450833250?nav=SEARCH

Thanks very very much!!!


----------



## Wordsworth

yvonne04251 said:


> Can anyone please check this Mulberry bag and let me know if it's authentic?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/251450833250?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thanks very very much!!!



Hi & welcome to the forum! 

You need to post authentication requests here, following the format in post 1 

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html

Hope that helps


----------



## hongkong phooey

chuggie said:


> ^^Thank you so much!!  Also, the magazine states that the bag retails for $995.


do you do if they have other colors please let me know


----------



## MyMulberry

Each time I click on that it comes up with nothing?


----------



## Mariann

Mariann said:


> I bought this wallet through a Dutch auction site. The seller told me it was a real Mulberry, as I didn't have to pay much for it I went ahead and bought. I tried to identify it myself through this forum and Google, but no luck so far. It would be great if one you ladies could help me.



I posted this request for identification a little while ago, but got no response. The photo's are on page 97 of this thread.

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Mibhl

Fake OR the real deal&#128540;?
http://m.dba.dk/skuldertaske-mulberry-andet/id-1006283216/billeder/1/


----------



## mary79

I bought this lily in a sale a few years ago, and was told (by mywardrobe) that it's a "diamond champagne sparkle" but that may be wrong, because I haven't been able to find any info on bags in this colour and leather online. 

Does anyone have any info? Many thanks for your help.


----------



## saleofcentury

Evening lovely TPFers.

Have we IDd this one yet? I'm thinking it's a HTF Romilly BUT not recognised by the ebay seller.

Am I right? I'll post into the ebay finds if so I think. There seems to be a fair bit of interest in Romilly as a rare bag among the Roxy / Rosey fans on TPF.

Thank you!



http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251458937418


----------



## elvisfan4life

saleofcentury said:


> Evening lovely TPFers.
> 
> Have we IDd this one yet? I'm thinking it's a HTF Romilly BUT not recognised by the ebay seller.
> 
> Am I right? I'll post into the ebay finds if so I think. There seems to be a fair bit of interest in Romilly as a rare bag among the Roxy / Rosey fans on TPF.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251458937418



Looks like a very battered romilly to me....these used to be very popular like roxy but roxy fetches next to nothing on eBay now and romilly is a very impractical bag as it weighs a ton empty...the men's eastwood is a more practical but very sturdy travel bag if you can find one but they are even rarer


----------



## elvisfan4life

mary79 said:


> I bought this lily in a sale a few years ago, and was told (by mywardrobe) that it's a "diamond champagne sparkle" but that may be wrong, because I haven't been able to find any info on bags in this colour and leather online.
> 
> Does anyone have any info? Many thanks for your help.



Yes it is champagne diamond sparkle they made the limited edition shrunken bags in lily in the same material to match for the 40th anniversary....I had the bays version in shrunken but gave it to a friends little girl


----------



## mary79

elvisfan4life said:


> Yes it is champagne diamond sparkle they made the limited edition shrunken bags in lily in the same material to match for the 40th anniversary....I had the bays version in shrunken but gave it to a friends little girl


Thanks Elvis! I Love the leather on this lily as it doesn't show scratches and so still looks brand new.


----------



## crist4ever

Could you please help me out and authenticate this:


----------



## mary79

Any ideas what this is? Never seen one before. 

http://www.fashionbloodhound.com/th.../polly-messenger-bag-sparkle-tweed-beige.html


----------



## elvisfan4life

Is it a Delilah one of the newer ones that didnt sell well? Looks like the satchel


----------



## JazzyJay

mary79 said:


> Any ideas what this is? Never seen one before.
> 
> http://www.fashionbloodhound.com/th.../polly-messenger-bag-sparkle-tweed-beige.html





Fashion bloodhound are correct that it is a polly messenger, which came in this size and also a mini version. Almost as unpopular as the delilah elvis mentioned! lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

JazzyJay said:


> Fashion bloodhound are correct that it is a polly messenger, which came in this size and also a mini version. Almost as unpopular as the delilah elvis mentioned! lol



Never even heard of that one jazzy!!!! There have been some awful ones recently never seen any about wonder if any sold!!!


----------



## Kitcat31

Hi there, I bought a bag in a charity shop the other day, I'm assuming it's fake but it is really good quality, lovely soft leather and nice brass.. I have very limited Mulberry experience and would love it if you clever ladies could check it out for me  I've tried looking at past styles but no luck, I was just wondering, if it is a copy, what style it is a copy of. Not sure if I've properly added the photos.. X


----------



## Kitcat31

Another pic


----------



## Kitcat31

And one more, sorry, could only post them one at a time


----------



## gunsandbanjos

It's a copy of a postmans lock tote.


----------



## Celtic Nane

Morning All!

Could some of you help me with this one?

Alexa Clutch, black.
http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/633057281.htm

Marked as "LT".
What does it actually mean?

Thinking you for all the help you can give me...
Regards,
C.


----------



## mannyd

You ladies are a great source of info for me - but can you help with this, which I was given to Ebay today. The owner says Mulberry Mitzy (she thinks), but I'm confused by whether it's an East West? Measures approx. 40cm high by 28 deep.

Many thanks


----------



## gunsandbanjos

mannyd said:


> You ladies are a great source of info for me - but can you help with this, which I was given to Ebay today. The owner says Mulberry Mitzy (she thinks), but I'm confused by whether it's an East West? Measures approx. 40cm high by 28 deep.
> 
> Many thanks



Looks like an east west to me. I have the same bag in eggplant, one if my most used bags!


----------



## mannyd

Thanks so much... my knowledge getting a little better, but thought I'd better double check with the experts


----------



## freesiabelle

Hi Ladies looking for a little help please. I've been looking for a purple clutch to match an outfit for a special occasion and have spied a lovely mulberry Margaret on ebay, I have made an offer subject to getting it authenticated. Would really appreciate help please. Not sure how to include link here but seller is thefinerthings_aberdeen. What signs of authenticity should I look out for? Thank you in advance for your help &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## freesiabelle

Hi Ladies looking for a little help please. I've been looking for a purple clutch to match an outfit for a special occasion and have spied a lovely mulberry Margaret on eBay, I have made an offer subject to getting it authenticated. Would really appreciate help please. Not sure how to include link here but seller is thefinerthings_aberdeen item no 331149258419. What signs of authenticity should I look out for? Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## MiniMabel

freesiabelle said:


> Hi Ladies looking for a little help please. I've been looking for a purple clutch to match an outfit for a special occasion and have spied a lovely mulberry Margaret on eBay, I have made an offer subject to getting it authenticated. Would really appreciate help please. Not sure how to include link here but seller is thefinerthings_aberdeen item no 331149258419. What signs of authenticity should I look out for? Thank you in advance for your help




Hi, and welcome! 

You need to post your enquiry on the Mulberry Authentication Thread.....

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html


----------



## freesiabelle

MiniMabel said:


> Hi, and welcome!
> 
> You need to post your enquiry on the Mulberry Authentication Thread.....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html





THANK YOU


----------



## dinahholmes

Hi not sure how the forum works but would like to authenticate a bag plse, its a tillie number on disc 1545243
thanks


----------



## MiniMabel

dinahholmes said:


> Hi not sure how the forum works but would like to authenticate a bag plse, its a tillie number on disc 1545243
> thanks




Hi, and welcome!

You need to post your enquiry on the following thread..........

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html


----------



## asmurre.l07

Please could you authenticate this mulberry 

Mulberry Smithfield handbag

Seller id asmurrell07

Item number 281279810332

Thankyou


----------



## Ondrea

asmurre.l07 said:


> Please could you authenticate this mulberry
> 
> Mulberry Smithfield handbag
> 
> Seller id asmurrell07
> 
> Item number 281279810332
> 
> Thankyou


You have added to the wrong thread you need authenticate this mulberry in mulberry shopping


----------



## Angsas

Hi girls, I have a question which may not be right for this thread, but I'm not sure where else to ask:
I bought a Ledbury with a "T" stamped in the corner of the internal Mulberry label - can anyone explain what that means, please
Thanks in advance, Xxx


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Hi

The oblong tage denotes this is a darwin leather bag and initials usually denote the artisan tradesman who made it (or possibly finished it as Mulberry have not had one craftsman make a complete bag for many years).

Ells x


----------



## aniolek

Hello, please help me with this bag: ebay.de, item 301125562818
Thank you!


----------



## encore

hi i have found this purse forum hard to use and have spend most of the day trying to work out how to add pics to get help from all the helpful Mulberryites here, am i just being simple?


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

I know that this is the Mabel, but I can't figure out the type of leather or the specific name of the color. I think it may be Vanilla? Can anyone help me figure out the kind of leather so I know how to properly treat and clean it?

FYI: I purchased the. Bag off ebay (had it authenticated here on tpf) but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## MiniMabel

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> I know that this is the Mabel, but I can't figure out the type of leather or the specific name of the color. I think it may be Vanilla? Can anyone help me figure out the kind of leather so I know how to properly treat and clean it?
> 
> FYI: I purchased the. Bag off ebay (had it authenticated here on tpf) but it hasn't arrived yet.




Hi - this is sand Mabel in lightweight antiqued leather......very pretty bag!

MM


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - this is sand Mabel in lightweight antiqued leather......very pretty bag!
> 
> 
> 
> MM




Thank you sooo much!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - this is sand Mabel in lightweight antiqued leather......very pretty bag!
> 
> 
> 
> MM




Do you by any chance know when these came out? It may seem odd, but I like to keep a record of what year and season my bags came about..


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Can anyone help provide any info on this please , I assume  it's the mini or small bayswater


----------



## Ria2011

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help provide any info on this please , I assume  it's the mini or small bayswater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551475
> View attachment 2551476
> View attachment 2551477


Hiya Enigma,

That's the small bayswater satchel in red onion (I'm not sure if it's pebbled or patent leather).


----------



## holleigh

encore said:


> hi i have found this purse forum hard to use and have spend most of the day trying to work out how to add pics to get help from all the helpful Mulberryites here, am i just being simple?




have mailed you xx


----------



## holleigh

aniolek said:


> Hello, please help me with this bag: ebay.de, item 301125562818
> Thank you!



it's an Alexa, looks to be regular size .. but .. I can't authenticate it, so best post it on the authentication thread using this link ..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301125562818


----------



## MiniMabel

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> Do you by any chance know when these came out? It may seem odd, but I like to keep a record of what year and season my bags came about..




Hi - Mabels were 2007-2009......different leathers and colours....


----------



## cherryrouge

What is this gorgeous model? Like a del rey/alexa/barnaby  love it 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 anyone recognize it?


----------



## Enigma78

Ria2011 said:


> Hiya Enigma,
> 
> That's the small bayswater satchel in red onion (I'm not sure if it's pebbled or patent leather).



Thanks!


----------



## morejunkny

Was there ever a travel bag that looks like a giant Euston?


----------



## JazzyJay

cherryrouge said:


> What is this gorgeous model? Like a del rey/alexa/barnaby  love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone recognize it?





Well, it's fake to start with.


----------



## JazzyJay

morejunkny said:


> Was there ever a travel bag that looks like a giant Euston?





Yes, called a Poynter.


----------



## always dreaming

Can anyone tell me what this bag is called thanks
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pale-Blue...KkU0%2FlSXnDmLK47Z7b0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## morejunkny

JazzyJay said:


> Yes, called a Poynter.




Thank you!


----------



## Indiana

morejunkny said:


> Thank you!





It's a Suzy.  Oops sorry, quoted wrong post!..


----------



## Indiana

always dreaming said:


> Can anyone tell me what this bag is called thanks
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pale-Blue...KkU0%2FlSXnDmLK47Z7b0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





It's a Suzy.


----------



## always dreaming

Indiana said:


> It's a Suzy.



Thanks x


----------



## enhi

Hi there - but I've never bought from VC, nor owned a Mulberry before. I noticed a comment on this forum that VC sells a lot of Mulberry fakes, could someone take a look at this and authenticate if for me? I'd love to buy it but to be honest, by the sounds of things, it isn't worth the risk. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/w...g-963988.shtml


----------



## encore

holleigh said:


> have mailed you xx


Hi, thanks will have to wait as cant access messages yet!


----------



## Liana1989

Hi,

Can anyone identify the model and possible the date of production of my mulberry bag?

I have tried searching for ages but I'm stuck!

Thanks in advance

X


----------



## JazzyJay

Liana1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone identify the model and possible the date of production of my mulberry bag?
> 
> I have tried searching for ages but I'm stuck!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> X





It's fake and not even a copy of a bag that Mulberry has ever produced.


----------



## hana0614

Hi,

 Can anyone help me with this bag?
I got one bayswater on Bluefly, but the serial number is black and has 8 figures.


Would you pls help me to check if this bag is fake?


*Item Name :Mulberry bayswater black natural leather
 Link :**http://www.bluefly.com/Mulberry-blac...201/detail.fly*
* My photos are attached*


*Thank you so much!!!*


----------



## Fifitrix

JazzyJay said:


> Well, it's fake to start with.



Unintentionally funny!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fifitrix said:


> Unintentionally funny!



Quilted black poppy on labels most wanted....looks in fab condition and great price too
http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/produ...in-leather-pleated-medium-poppy-shoulder-bag/


----------



## Sarah32

Hi all can anyone help I for the life of me can't think of the name of this bag, any help would be appreciated it's driving me mad


----------



## Fifitrix

elvisfan4life said:


> Quilted black poppy on labels most wanted....looks in fab condition and great price too
> 
> http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/produ...in-leather-pleated-medium-poppy-shoulder-bag/




OMG...Thank you so much! I'm on my way out but hopefully it'll still be there later!! I presume all bags on that site have been authenticated? x


----------



## Fifitrix

Nooooo!!! Decided I couldn't take the risk but this has happened so don't know if she's mine or not!


----------



## HMGN

Sarah32 said:


> Hi all can anyone help I for the life of me can't think of the name of this bag, any help would be appreciated it's driving me mad



I think it is a Smithfield


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fifitrix said:


> OMG...Thank you so much! I'm on my way out but hopefully it'll still be there later!! I presume all bags on that site have been authenticated? x



Yes all authenticated....ring and check that the payment has gone through ok...good luck


----------



## Fifitrix

That's at least the fourth time I've tried. I'll just have to call on Monday. Thanks.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fifitrix said:


> That's at least the fourth time I've tried. I'll just have to call on Monday. Thanks.



Good luck


----------



## saphireinto

Can anyone please tell me what this bag is called?  I've had it for about 9 years and have never seen another like it.

Thank you,


----------



## draw82

Please anyone, authenticate this http://m.ebay.com/itm/201063403366


----------



## Ondrea

draw82 said:


> Please anyone, authenticate this http://m.ebay.com/itm/201063403366


You need to add this to authenticate this mulberry in mulberry shopping link below, but don't pay I don't think its real wait to hear from the ladies on here.

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...erry-please-read-post-1-first-852042-162.html


----------



## draw82

Ondrea said:


> You need to add this to authenticate this mulberry in mulberry shopping link below, but don't pay I don't think its real wait to hear from the ladies on here.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...erry-please-read-post-1-first-852042-162.html






Oh yes now i see  thank u


----------



## Toritortoise

Hi! I wondered if anyone can identify this? I think it's from the late 1990's but I can't even identify the leather. Any help would be appreciated, Tia! Tori xxx


----------



## JazzyJay

Toritortoise said:


> Hi! I wondered if anyone can identify this? I think it's from the late 1990's but I can't even identify the leather. Any help would be appreciated, Tia! Tori xxx





It's a hellier but I can't quite tell from your photos if it is leather or scotchgrain.


----------



## Toritortoise

Thank you! The material looks unusual to me; I don't think it's scotch grain. I will post another photo in daylight to show the material better. Thanks! I need to find the type of material so that I can find out how to clean the handle marks on the bag.


----------



## MiniMabel

saphireinto said:


> Can anyone please tell me what this bag is called?  I've had it for about 9 years and have never seen another like it.
> 
> Thank you,




Is it an Ursula??   Jazzy might know more...

MM.


----------



## JazzyJay

MiniMabel said:


> Is it an Ursula??   Jazzy might know more...
> 
> MM.





No, it's not an ursula, I have seen this bag but don't know the name.


----------



## MiniMabel

JazzyJay said:


> No, it's not an ursula, I have seen this bag but don't know the name.




Or Una?   That seems to ring a bell?!


----------



## saphireinto

Thank you for your replies.  Is there any other way to find out what this is?  Also, the leather seems spotted ... almost like water marks.  Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Cbig2

Help!!! I've just bought a Mulberry Alexa from a lovely 2nd hand designer clothes shop. I have my doubts about it though from things I have seen online the number on the tag is 931418. I'm new to this forum so just working everything out


----------



## MiniMabel

Cbig2 said:


> Help!!! I've just bought a Mulberry Alexa from a lovely 2nd hand designer clothes shop. I have my doubts about it though from things I have seen online the number on the tag is 931418. I'm new to this forum so just working everything out



Hi, and welcome!

You need to post plenty of pics of your bag on the following thread, and our experts will take a look at it for you:-

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html

MM


----------



## Cbig2

Hi here are the pics let me know what you think. The leather is apparently lamb which is a lot more softer


----------



## Cbig2

Here is the 'made in' tag


----------



## Angsas

Hello all, would anyone know this model - or whether it's even a Mulberry? 
Xxx, Anette


http://www.dba.dk/anden-haandtaske-mulberry/id-1005173892/


----------



## JazzyJay

Angsas said:


> Hello all, would anyone know this model - or whether it's even a Mulberry?
> Xxx, Anette
> 
> 
> http://www.dba.dk/anden-haandtaske-mulberry/id-1005173892/





It's a vintage Mulberry but no idea of its name. They also come in a bottle green, golden tan and chestnut.


----------



## nickynooki

Please can you authenticate this mulberry please.


Mulberry Oversize Tillie satchel/cross over bag in oak soft matt
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161274646745&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
Ebay user id uk2014-lubna
item number 161274646745


Hope ive listed everything ok. Ive just purchased it that's why the listing has ended but you can see the advert


Thank you for your help


----------



## Ondrea

nickynooki said:


> Please can you authenticate this mulberry please.
> 
> 
> Mulberry Oversize Tillie satchel/cross over bag in oak soft matt
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161274646745&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> Ebay user id uk2014-lubna
> item number 161274646745
> 
> 
> Hope ive listed everything ok. Ive just purchased it that's why the listing has ended but you can see the advert
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help


You need to add the same details to the thread I am adding the link for below this one is for identifying model names.
Good luck hope the bag is ok

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...erry-please-read-post-1-first-852042-184.html


----------



## nickynooki

Hi please could you authenticate this mulberry please


Mulberry oversize Tillie in oak soft matte
ebay user id  uk2014-lubna
item number 161274646745


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161274646745&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


the listing has ended but you can still see the information


Thank you


----------



## nickynooki

Ondrea said:


> You need to add the same details to the thread I am adding the link for below this one is for identifying model names.
> Good luck hope the bag is ok
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...erry-please-read-post-1-first-852042-184.html


thank you will try again x


----------



## nickynooki

nickynooki said:


> thank you will try again x


Just wondered if you knew how long they usually take to reply
Thanks for your help x


----------



## nickynooki

Ondrea said:


> You need to add the same details to the thread I am adding the link for below this one is for identifying model names.
> Good luck hope the bag is ok
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...erry-please-read-post-1-first-852042-184.html


Hi new to the site so not sure how things work. how long does it usually take for a reply from them regarding authenticity


thanks for your help x


----------



## Angsas

nickynooki said:


> Just wondered if you knew how long they usually take to reply
> Thanks for your help x




The authenticators are usually very fast


----------



## Toritortoise

Hi, does anyone recognise the type of leather in this handbag? Trying to find out if it's a genuine mulberry but I don't recognise the type of leather.


----------



## Ondrea

Toritortoise said:


> Hi, does anyone recognise the type of leather in this handbag? Trying to find out if it's a genuine mulberry but I don't recognise the type of leather.


If you add pics to the authenticate this mulberry thread I am sure they will be able to help you I got my son a croos body bag and the finish on this looks similar I think it was called cross grain


----------



## wigglywink

Hi...is this an Alexa? Can someone help identify please? Thanks


----------



## Happynews

Hi! Can anyone please authenticate this oversized Alexa for me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MiniMabel

wigglywink said:


> Hi...is this an Alexa? Can someone help identify please? Thanks



Its the eggplant buckle bag.......lovely!


----------



## MiniMabel

Happynews said:


> Hi! Can anyone please authenticate this oversized Alexa for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 2590409
> View attachment 2590410
> View attachment 2590411
> View attachment 2590413
> View attachment 2590416
> View attachment 2590419
> View attachment 2590420
> View attachment 2590422
> View attachment 2590423
> View attachment 2590424
> View attachment 2590425




Hi, and welcome!

You need to add your pics to the following thread:-

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html


----------



## Happynews

That's great, thanks! I'll do that  x


----------



## wigglywink

Can the straps be worn exactly like the alexa?


----------



## wigglywink

MiniMabel said:


> Its the eggplant buckle bag.......lovely!


Can the straps be worn exactly like the alexa? Thanks


----------



## babybluegirl

wigglywink said:


> Can the straps be worn exactly like the alexa? Thanks



yes, it can be worn like the alexa.  i think the strap length is about the same.  i think you can also do the double loop option to make the bag strap shorter.


----------



## foryoda

I think this was purchased around 2005 or so? Don't remember exactly. 

Can someone please identify the name of the style?  

Thank you


----------



## HMGN

foryoda said:


> I think this was purchased around 2005 or so? Don't remember exactly.
> 
> Can someone please identify the name of the style?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 2593923


It is an Alana


----------



## Brox78

Very new to this and only registered as did some eBay spurge which I never did before ( prego hormones acting high maybe?) still learning his it works but hoping to get authencity of my purchase soon. That will follow with cry or high of course lol


----------



## cherryrouge

Hi, which Bayswater is this? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...prg=20131017132637&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=191151885822


----------



## Fifitrix

cherryrouge said:


> Hi, which Bayswater is this?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...prg=20131017132637&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=191151885822



I thought all Bayswater bags had rivets on the bottom...


----------



## JeniA

cherryrouge said:


> Hi, which Bayswater is this?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...prg=20131017132637&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=191151885822




I think it's a graphite bays, which is a special purchase made for outlets. (Which don't have studs on the bottom).


----------



## foryoda

HMGN said:


> It is an Alana




Great!!! Thank you


----------



## asmurre.l07

Hi please could you help me identify this mulberry bag thanks 





Thankyou


----------



## lasska

I should ask here: is there possibility that Mulberry makes a bag without ID tags? I got this Bayswater Picadilly, everything seems authentic, but no any tags inside i was cleaning the lock  - its real brass (too shiny now i think)...so looking for verification


----------



## batfish

lasska said:


> I should ask here: is there possibility that Mulberry makes a bag without ID tags? I got this Bayswater Picadilly, everything seems authentic, but no any tags inside i was cleaning the lock  - its real brass (too shiny now i think)...so looking for verification




To confirm whether it's authentic you need to post in the authentication thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=852042

Please see the first post on page 1 for the format in which to post and the photos the authenticators require.


----------



## asmurre.l07

Did anyone know the name of this mulberry bag thankyou


----------



## asmurre.l07

Does anyone know the name of a small alana handbag ?


----------



## JazzyJay

The smaller version of the alana and emmy is the portobello. I don't know the name of your nappa leather bag though, sorry.


----------



## asmurre.l07

Thanks


----------



## lasska

Can someone help me find the name of leather and this purse please?


----------



## Bethanh

lasska said:


> Can someone help me find the name of leather and this purse please?



Hi Lasska. I don't know what it is called, but TPF member vesna has a couple (page 1 mulberry reference library wallets/pouches). Maybe you could pm her if no one can help?


----------



## lasska

ye, thanks for advice! What about a colour..never seen this one, really..


----------



## MiniMabel

lasska said:


> ye, thanks for advice! What about a colour..never seen this one, really..




Hi - it's Darwin leather and looks like apple with a patina from age.   Lovely!


----------



## lasska

Thanks a lot...going to try to clean it today... will post later "real" color..


----------



## malieash

Cbig2 said:


> Hi here are the pics let me know what you think. The leather is apparently lamb which is a lot more softer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2582067
> View attachment 2582068
> View attachment 2582069
> View attachment 2582070
> View attachment 2582071
> View attachment 2582073


is that rose gold hardwear?  look so nice!


----------



## sanjayram

I liked the collection of bags and some of them is different and some of them are very trendy and impressed by them


----------



## Mmmeeggggg

Could anyone prove the authenticity of this bag that I'm looking to purchase ?
http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/a...-mini-raspberry-pink/1061451387#photo-content
The girl has all the tags and the receipt, that's normally legit right ??


----------



## Bethanh

Mmmeeggggg said:


> Could anyone prove the authenticity of this bag that I'm looking to purchase ?
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/a...-mini-raspberry-pink/1061451387#photo-content
> The girl has all the tags and the receipt, that's normally legit right ??



Hi. If you post the link in the authentication thread, one of the amazing girls there will look at it for you.


----------



## Baby2011

Hello could you please help me authendicat this bag?


 Item name : 100% Authentic Mulberry Lily Dark Blush Glossy Goat Leather Bag
 Item no : 321406303340 
Seller name:ssrj91 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321406303340?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Bethanh

Baby2011 said:


> Hello could you please help me authendicat this bag?
> 
> 
> Item name : 100% Authentic Mulberry Lily Dark Blush Glossy Goat Leather Bag
> Item no : 321406303340
> Seller name:ssrj91
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321406303340?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi. If you post your request in the authentication thread, the fab girls there will look at it for you.


----------



## Miffy80

Hi there, can anyone id this Mulberry for me please? Thank you!


----------



## HMGN

Miffy80 said:


> Hi there, can anyone id this Mulberry for me please? Thank you!


I think it is a Belgrave


----------



## Miffy80

Yes! Thank you


----------



## Heinze

Goodmorning Experts,


Can you please help me identify a bag? 


Seller says it's a Somerset, however, I've never seen this model before. The leather looks good to me, but maybe it's a copy?


http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/mulberry-somerseth-clutch/38151728


Thank you


----------



## JazzyJay

Heinze said:


> Goodmorning Experts,
> 
> 
> Can you please help me identify a bag?
> 
> 
> Seller says it's a Somerset, however, I've never seen this model before. The leather looks good to me, but maybe it's a copy?
> 
> 
> http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/mulberry-somerseth-clutch/38151728
> 
> 
> Thank you




I don't recall the model name but it is a model produced by Mulberry and looks likely to be genuine from those photos.


----------



## Heinze

JazzyJay said:


> I don't recall the model name but it is a model produced by Mulberry and looks likely to be genuine from those photos.


Thank you!


----------



## Eliv

Hi everyone,

This is probably an oldie. Van anyone tell me wich type, year and leather it's made of? The square is a mirror. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tirednemotional

Hello I'm new the forum but not necessarily new to Mulberry.  This is a recent purchase off ebay.  I've already posted it on the authentication thread but I'm not sure what bag this is?  I love the colour which I assume is/was apple green although it's already developed a lovely patina.


----------



## JazzyJay

Eliv said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is probably an oldie. Van anyone tell me wich type, year and leather it's made of? The square is a mirror.
> 
> Thanks!





It's a kelly, the leather may be wexford deerskin but not completely sure. It could be 20 years old or more, it is difficult to be precise with many models.


----------



## JazzyJay

Tirednemotional said:


> Hello I'm new the forum but not necessarily new to Mulberry.  This is a recent purchase off ebay.  I've already posted it on the authentication thread but I'm not sure what bag this is?  I love the colour which I assume is/was apple green although it's already developed a lovely patina.





It's a tennessee and I am fairly sure this is denim, which changes to a greeny/yellowy tone over time.


----------



## Tirednemotional

JazzyJay said:


> It's a tennessee and I am fairly sure this is denim, which changes to a greeny/yellowy tone over time.



Many Thanks... I haven't come across Denim Darwin so I may now have to revise my opinion on the colour of my ancient Brynmore which is a similar. It looked green in the less exposed areas but has a more brown patina now. *Goes off to google Denim Darwin*


----------



## Eliv

JazzyJay said:


> It's a tennessee and I am fairly sure this is denim, which changes to a greeny/yellowy tone over time.


Thanks!!


----------



## Eliv

JazzyJay said:


> It's a kelly, the leather may be wexford deerskin but not completely sure. It could be 20 years old or more, it is difficult to be precise with many models.


Thanks!!


----------



## yenskiboo

Hi, can someone please help me identify what model/material/price this small pouch is?

My sister and I want to consign but don't remember how much/when my sister bought it... Please help if you can  Thank you!


----------



## Poppet46

yenskiboo said:


> Hi, can someone please help me identify what model/material/price this small pouch is?
> 
> My sister and I want to consign but don't remember how much/when my sister bought it... Please help if you can  Thank you!
> View attachment 2627001
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627002
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627003
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627004


Maybe post on identify this mulberry thread?


----------



## brownsqueak

Hi,

Could anyone identify this Mulberry purse. It was given to me by a relative but have no idea what it's called.
All help appreciated.

Thanks

Christine x

Hope photo has loaded ok, been having problems!!!!


----------



## FeeTheBee

Hello, I was given this purse for my birthday but I don't know anything about it and can't find any pictures online






Can anybody identify it please? Hope it is real!


----------



## Sunnsea

Could anyone authenticate this bag for me please and also tell me the name of it? 

Much appreciated

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141291321610 
Fob number 891329


----------



## Bethanh

Sunnsea said:


> Could anyone authenticate this bag for me please and also tell me the name of it?
> 
> Much appreciated
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141291321610
> Fob number 891329



Hi. You need to post this item in the authentication thread for it to be looked at by the authenticators.


----------



## Sunnsea

Bethanh said:


> Hi. You need to post this item in the authentication thread for it to be looked at by the authenticators.


Ok thanks. I'm new to this and am struggling at the moment to find my way around the site. Thanks for your advice, will  look for correct place to post.


----------



## Sunnsea

Struggling to find anywhere to authenticate a vintage mulberry. I've gone to authenticate this but I see that people there are saying to use the mulberry authenticate - when I go to mulberry authenticate it says the thread is closed. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## mills

Sunnsea said:


> Struggling to find anywhere to authenticate a vintage mulberry. I've gone to authenticate this but I see that people there are saying to use the mulberry authenticate - when I go to mulberry authenticate it says the thread is closed. Any help would be much appreciated.



http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html

Hi sunsea, here's the link to the authentication thread, the girls are very busy but I am always amazed at how promptly they respond and are lovely and helpful


----------



## Sunnsea

mills said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html
> 
> Hi sunsea, here's the link to the authentication thread, the girls are very busy but I am always amazed at how promptly they respond and are lovely and helpful


Thank you - much appreciated.


----------



## FinFun

Hi, I don't know if this is the right thread for this, but can anyone authenticate this Mulberry? It's on a Finnish online auction site. Thank you!
http://m.huuto.net/kohteet/mulberry-breton-vintage/316345035


----------



## Fifitrix

Jeezo...does no one read the description on the threads or previous posts???


----------



## FinFun

Fifitrix said:


> Jeezo...does no one read the description on the threads or previous posts???



I'm sorry, I did try to look for an authentication thread, but for some reason did not spot one. I can't delete my post with my phone, so I hope people can skip it and not be offended.


----------



## asmurre.l07

Hi please could you identify this Congo leather mulberry handbag 




	

		
			
		

		
	
r
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you


----------



## Fifitrix

FinFun said:


> I'm sorry, I did try to look for an authentication thread, but for some reason did not spot one. I can't delete my post with my phone, so I hope people can skip it and not be offended.



No one will be offended. This is the usual fodder on this thread, which is really annoying.



Mmmeeggggg said:


> Could anyone prove the authenticity of this bag that I'm looking to purchase ?
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/a...-mini-raspberry-pink/1061451387#photo-content
> The girl has all the tags and the receipt, that's normally legit right ??





Baby2011 said:


> Hello could you please help me authendicat this bag?
> 
> 
> Item name : 100% Authentic Mulberry Lily Dark Blush Glossy Goat Leather Bag
> Item no : 321406303340
> Seller name:ssrj91
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321406303340?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





Sunnsea said:


> Could anyone authenticate this bag for me please and also tell me the name of it?
> 
> Much appreciated
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141291321610
> Fob number 891329





mills said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html
> 
> Hi sunsea, here's the link to the authentication thread, the girls are very busy but I am always amazed at how promptly they respond and are lovely and helpful



Mills very kindly posted the authenticate thread link only a page or so ago.


----------



## Mrsdave

Can anybody identify my recent charity shop purchase please? Mulberry themselves have confirmed its over 20 years old, but their archives don't go back that far apparently! I will add a few pics. Grateful for any help!


----------



## Mrsdave

Pic2


----------



## Mrsdave

Pic3


----------



## Fifitrix

The leather looks lovely. What a find.


----------



## Mrsdave

Pic4


----------



## Mrsdave

Pic5


----------



## Mrsdave

Last one!


----------



## stcstc

Does anyone know the name of the color? TIA
http://photos.posh24.com/p/1525389/z/fashion_pictures/blake_lively_blue_mulberry_ba.jpg


----------



## pandako

stcstc said:


> Does anyone know the name of the color? TIA
> http://photos.posh24.com/p/1525389/z/fashion_pictures/blake_lively_blue_mulberry_ba.jpg



It's the Electric Blue


----------



## stcstc

pandako said:


> It's the Electric Blue


Thank you! That is so gorgeous!


----------



## JazzyJay

asmurre.l07 said:


> Hi please could you identify this Congo leather mulberry handbag
> 
> View attachment 2638303
> View attachment 2638305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638309
> 
> 
> Thank you





It's a Jamie.


----------



## JazzyJay

Mrsdave said:


> Can anybody identify my recent charity shop purchase please? Mulberry themselves have confirmed its over 20 years old, but their archives don't go back that far apparently! I will add a few pics. Grateful for any help!





No idea of the model name, but it is in wexford leather which is deerskin.


----------



## Boodlepop

Hi, does anyone know what this bag is called please? And approx year? Many thanks in advance x 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pale-Pink...17?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a9160d0e1


----------



## JazzyJay

Boodlepop said:


> Hi, does anyone know what this bag is called please? And approx year? Many thanks in advance x
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pale-Pink...17?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a9160d0e1





It's a soho, not sure of the year, probably 4-5+.


----------



## Boodlepop

JazzyJay said:


> It's a soho, not sure of the year, probably 4-5+.


Many thanks x


----------



## morejunkny

Does anyone know what season the Mulberry Pink long locked wallet in NVT is from? Thanks!


----------



## kristah

Hi everyone 

Can you authenticate a Bayswater from the pictures attached?


 Krista


----------



## Fifitrix

This thread is identify this Mulberry, not authenticate.


----------



## sofianniina

Hi, could somebody identify this perfect Bayswater bag?

http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/k0j9.jpg
http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/k0jm.jpg
http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/k0js.jpg
http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/k0jz.jpg
http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/k0jU.jpg

Fake or real? Thanks for helping me!


----------



## Fifitrix

Once again, this thread is identify this Mulberry, not authenticate.


----------



## kittyt

Im new to this! 
Is this Mulbery bayswater bag real?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Con...r-/301216986022?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

The serial number is: 636672 and the measurments are 14 x 11 inches.

PLease let me know what you think.


----------



## Fifitrix

This thread is identifying, not authenticate.


----------



## Louliu71

kittyt said:


> Im new to this!
> Is this Mulbery bayswater bag real?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Con...r-/301216986022?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> The serial number is: 636672 and the measurments are 14 x 11 inches.
> 
> PLease let me know what you think.



Welcome, please post on the thread below  and be sure to,follow instructions

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html


----------



## buntyfrobisher

Hello ladies, 

Please would you identify this? She's tiny but very cute, and made from lovely, supple, textured Darwin.

Thank you! 

Bunty


----------



## Tirednemotional

Oooooh this looks very similar to my recent purchase which was identified as a Tennessee. Here's mine so you can compare the two


----------



## Finbar

So it does. Good spot. Love it in olive! Thanks so much Tirednemotional.


----------



## Tirednemotional

Just bought this Scotchgrain messenger. It's dark green with thin olive leather. I'm trying to have it authenticated on the 'authenticate this' thread but does anyone know what it is? It has 2 pockets, the main one  closes with a zip and the front one with the leather tab. Any suggestions would be gratefully received


----------



## mulberryos

I am looking for a bayswater to buy and found two on ebay by same seller.
They look like bayswater outside but it is fabric inside with a zipper pocket.
Plus, the seller claims that one of the bag is snakeskin but it seems so soft for regular Mulberry snakeskin. Are these for outlet version or special made? Thank you guys for identifying these bags.

Bag #1:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121368416589?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Bag #2:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mulberry-Ba...898?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c420e7882


----------



## Mimibobo

Hi everyone

Does anyone know the name of this model?

The ladies over on the authenticate have said it looks genuine.  I've never seen one like it before.

Many thanks

Link: http://s695.photobucket.com/user/grantmidsummernight/library/Mulberry Handbag


----------



## JazzyJay

mulberryos said:


> I am looking for a bayswater to buy and found two on ebay by same seller.
> They look like bayswater outside but it is fabric inside with a zipper pocket.
> Plus, the seller claims that one of the bag is snakeskin but it seems so soft for regular Mulberry snakeskin. Are these for outlet version or special made? Thank you guys for identifying these bags.
> 
> Bag #1:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121368416589?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Bag #2:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mulberry-Ba...898?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c420e7882




The 'snakeskin' one is cracked metallic leather not snakesin. Some bayswaters have lining and stamping on the interior pocket rather than being self-lined with a label, depending on when they were made and the leather type. Neither of these appear to be special purchase models.


----------



## JazzyJay

Mimibobo said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this model?
> 
> The ladies over on the authenticate have said it looks genuine.  I've never seen one like it before.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Link: http://s695.photobucket.com/user/grantmidsummernight/library/Mulberry Handbag





No idea sorry, it was never a mainstream model, could even be a sample.


----------



## mulberryos

JazzyJay said:


> The 'snakeskin' one is cracked metallic leather not snakesin. Some bayswaters have lining and stamping on the interior pocket rather than being self-lined with a label, depending on when they were made and the leather type. Neither of these appear to be special purchase models.



Thank you so much. =)


----------



## natt

Hi ! )
Could you look at this bag ?
131217918796
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MULBERRY-Em...796?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8d328b4c
http://www.ebay.com/usr/patriciasantana123?_trksid=p2047675.l2559patriciasantana123

Big thank you !


----------



## MiniMabel

natt said:


> Hi ! )
> Could you look at this bag ?
> 131217918796
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MULBERRY-Em...796?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8d328b4c
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/patriciasantana123?_trksid=p2047675.l2559patriciasantana123
> 
> Big thank you !



Hi - you need to post your enquiry on the following thread.......

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html


----------



## stcstc

Hello ladies, could someone tell me the leather type of a pheasant green heritage small bayswater satchel? Many thanks!!


----------



## JazzyJay

stcstc said:


> Hello ladies, could someone tell me the leather type of a pheasant green heritage small bayswater satchel? Many thanks!!





It's high pebbled matte mix, if I recall.


----------



## morejunkny

I won the auction for the black Bayswater that JazzyJay authenticated in this link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...ead-post-1-first-852042-303.html#post26978090

and also commented on in post 1655 of this thread, where it is identified as cracked metallic leather. 

What season it was from? How do I take care of it? It is very very light in weight, compared to my NVT-had JazzyJay not authenticated it I would not have thought it was a real M. Also, the brown dustbag has the Mulberry tree on both sides - does that sound right?

Thank you!


----------



## vickyjp

hi there

I won this bag on ebay france and had it authenticated on this forum. i can't work out the colour. is it stone?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5Mx1YKm4pgZWDFLMHkwamUxVUk/edit?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5Mx1YKm4pgZUjhSUzR5V2RxcGc/edit?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5Mx1YKm4pgZeHM3dGhCVHUydGs/edit?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5Mx1YKm4pgZMEI1dE1wbXc2T1k/edit?usp=sharing



Much appreciated!


----------



## wincott4

Can anyone identify this Mulberry?

s28.postimg.org/hvczf0lp5/photo_3.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## HMGN

wincott4 said:


> Can anyone identify this Mulberry?
> 
> s28.postimg.org/hvczf0lp5/photo_3.jpg
> 
> Thank you!



It's an Emmy


----------



## Simoncnicholas

Hi folks,

I have just agreed to purchase the following Mulberry Morgan Messenger bag on eBay.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-mulb...N0AbRpBQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_63wt_1259

Any comments welcome!

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## JazzyJay

Simoncnicholas said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have just agreed to purchase the following Mulberry Morgan Messenger bag on eBay.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-mulb...N0AbRpBQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_63wt_1259
> 
> Any comments welcome!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Simon




This thread is to identify a model when you don't know which one it is. There is a separate thread for authentication and can be found in the Mulberry Shopping section of this forum.


----------



## Simoncnicholas

JazzyJay said:


> This thread is to identify a model when you don't know which one it is. There is a separate thread for authentication and can be found in the Mulberry Shopping section of this forum.


 
Thanks and sorry!


----------



## HannahAG

Hello,
I'm a newbie here.  Could anyone help me with identifying this mulberry? I know it is an older style/model and may just be called Congo shoulder bag? I've searched and searched and I can't find an image of another one.  Any help would be very much appreciated.  Its code on the reverse of the Made in England tag is 'n'.
Many thanks
Hannah
Sorry, see bag inn next post...


----------



## HannahAG

Try again...


----------



## JazzyJay

It looks like a chocolate congo leather soho.




HannahAG said:


> Try again...


----------



## HannahAG

JazzyJay said:


> It looks like a chocolate congo leather soho.


Thanks Jazzy.  I can't find any Sohos with a strap attached by brass rings, with a postman's lock and no zip but I guess it is one of the best things about these bags, there is such a range!
If anyone has one the same, or knows where a pic is, I'd love to see!!


----------



## Mumspurse

Can someone identify this 'vintage' bag please? I'm no expert but labelling looks sound to me but my daughter isn't so sure!! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-V...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## MiniMabel

Mumspurse said:


> Can someone identify this 'vintage' bag please? I'm no expert but labelling looks sound to me but my daughter isn't so sure!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-V...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Possibly a "Breton" but Jazzy will know for sure!


----------



## JazzyJay

Vintage isn't really my specialist subject, but I also think it is a breton.


----------



## soko

Hi there  

Could you help me with identifying this Mulberry Modell? It should be a vintage bag  from 1970-1980
Thanks


----------



## MiniMabel

soko said:


> Hi there
> 
> Could you help me with identifying this Mulberry Modell? It should be a vintage bag  from 1970-1980
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2685207




Hi, and welcome!

I'm sorry to say but it looks like a counterfeit bag..........you can add pictures to the Mulberry Authentication thread, and our experts will look at it for you.

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html


----------



## soko

Thanks for the quick response. I suspected the same


----------



## Luckyflip

Hi! 

Does anyone know what bag this is? I also posted it on the authenticate thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Tirednemotional

Hello everyone, just bought another small mulberry can anyone identify what it is? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It's more burgundy than brown with black fabric lining.


----------



## JazzyJay

Luckyflip said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone know what bag this is? I also posted it on the authenticate thread.
> 
> Thanks!





I think this is called the Arlington, from the same range as Wilton, Fitzrovia and Shaftesbury in chester (goatskin) leather.


----------



## JazzyJay

Tirednemotional said:


> Hello everyone, just bought another small mulberry can anyone identify what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2693589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more burgundy than brown with black fabric lining.





It's a diana in amazon leather.


----------



## cashmyjiro

I'm gonna buy this mulberry bag from a seller on gum tree he said he'd send it up to my works address and if I was happy with it I could then do a bank transfer because I didn't want to do a transfer without seeing it so he kindly agreed to send it fort (nice of him I thought)  but in his description I thought it was a eastwest but going with his ref no and sizes it's the regular size 

Can you help me identify which one it could be plz 

Thanks in advance &#128522;


----------



## Charlottemouse

This doesn't look genuine.


----------



## cashmyjiro

Oh I thought it looked ok and specially since he was gonna post before I paid and I wasn't to pay till I was happy...oh dear I'm kinda warey now don't know what to do &#128563;&#128554;


----------



## Charlottemouse

I would certainly get a second opinion x


----------



## cashmyjiro

Thanks &#128077; hopefully someone else will offer there opinion too it's much appreciated &#128521;


----------



## Mulberrygal

Put it on the authentication thread, following all the instructions on the first page, with links to the listing. It doesn't look genuine to me either.

I would be very wary, If it's a fake , then they don't sound the sort of person I would having my address and knocking at the door!!!


----------



## cashmyjiro

Thanks I think I'll give it a miss as think there add has expired and I haven't gave him any addresses yet thank goodness,  it was my works address he was posting it to and once I recieved it I was to pay him I'm glad I posted in here to double check 
Thanks &#128077; x


----------



## Morton261

Hi, Mulberry Bayswater question...

Can anyone tell me approximately when Mulberry sold the croc effect leather and how much it retailed for.

Looking into buying a used one and wondered value and age.

I recently sold an Antony which retails now £200 above price paid a couple of years ago. So its hard to guess.

Many thanks...


----------



## Mayfly285

Morton261 said:


> Hi, Mulberry Bayswater question...
> 
> Can anyone tell me approximately when Mulberry sold the croc effect leather and how much it retailed for.
> 
> Looking into buying a used one and wondered value and age.
> 
> I recently sold an Antony which retails now £200 above price paid a couple of years ago. So its hard to guess.
> 
> Many thanks...



Hi Morton, Bicester Village had one in oak on their shelves yesterday for £626 - not sure if it was a sub, but don't think so. If you're in the UK, they can post out.


----------



## lucykinzz

Hi,
Does anyone know what this could be? Never seen one remotely like it before!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

lucykinzz said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know what this could be? Never seen one remotely like it before!



It's a Euston, fabulous bags, I would love one.


----------



## lucykinzz

gunsandbanjos said:


> It's a Euston, fabulous bags, I would love one.



Brilliant, thank you!


----------



## Tirednemotional

JazzyJay said:


> It's a diana in amazon leather.



Many Thanks.. apologies for the tardy reply


----------



## moonriver99

Does anyone know the exact name of this alexa? Can't tell if it's haircalf or not? It certainly looks different to the reveal here, the print is more defined: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/anybody-around-for-a-reveal-876945.html


In any case Alexa Chung looks fab with it!


----------



## MiniMabel

moonriver99 said:


> Does anyone know the exact name of this alexa? Can't tell if it's haircalf or not? It certainly looks different to the reveal here, the print is more defined: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/anybody-around-for-a-reveal-876945.html
> 
> 
> In any case Alexa Chung looks fab with it!



Hi - it's giraffe print haircalf...........see post #146 on the Alexa thread in the Mulberry reference library.........

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...y-alexa-pics-only-584109-10.html#post24853769


----------



## moonriver99

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - it's giraffe print haircalf...........see post #146 on the Alexa thread in the Mulberry reference library.........
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...y-alexa-pics-only-584109-10.html#post24853769


Oh that's brilliant, thank you so much MiniMabel!! I obviously can't quite tell between giraffe and leopard print 

It looks like a dream!


----------



## Camilaax

Hello 
A friend of mine wants to sell her oversized alexa an i am unsure if it is original. Can any of you help me out by the looks o it in this picture?!
Thank you all so much


----------



## MiniMabel

Camilaax said:


> Hello
> A friend of mine wants to sell her oversized alexa an i am unsure if it is original. Can any of you help me out by the looks o it in this picture?!
> Thank you all so much



Hi - this is the wrong thread..........you need to add pictures to the following thread and our experts will look at it for you.........

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html


----------



## Mulberrygal

Does anyone now how much the black patent mini leopard Alexa and Alexa clutch retailed at? They were from about 2010


----------



## Salomis

Hello,
Was there ever funny Mulberry like this really produced?:
http://allegro.pl/torba-damska-mulberry-skorzana-nowa-i4524952305.html
Thank you!


----------



## MiniMabel

Mulberrygal said:


> Does anyone now how much the black patent mini leopard Alexa and Alexa clutch retailed at? They were from about 2010



The Alexa in Black Mini Leopard Patent was £795 RRP (assume regular size).  

£550 for the shoulder clutch?


----------



## MiniMabel

Salomis said:


> Hello,
> Was there ever funny Mulberry like this really produced?:
> http://allegro.pl/torba-damska-mulberry-skorzana-nowa-i4524952305.html
> Thank you!



There was a Bayswater with teapots.....I found a pic of an ostrich leather one....

http://purseholic.com/topics/mulberry/page/2/

The one in your link looks counterfeit...


----------



## Salomis

MiniMabel said:


> There was a Bayswater with teapots.....I found a pic of an ostrich leather one....
> 
> http://purseholic.com/topics/mulberry/page/2/
> 
> The one in your link looks counterfeit...



Thank you 
I am expecting a fake, just was curious about the bag,


----------



## Mulberrygal

MiniMabel said:


> The Alexa in Black Mini Leopard Patent was £795 RRP (assume regular size).
> 
> £550 for the shoulder clutch?



Many thanks Mini Mabel


----------



## HelenB

Hi, I spotted this bag on eBay (in the process of getting it authenticated), just wondered if anyone knew the proper name of this colour blue, and how it compares to slate blue. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221526582438


----------



## Minky1978

Hi, could anyone help me identify this bag ... Is it genuine? - I can't find any information on it.

Thanks for your help! 

Minky x


----------



## sassyni

Does anyone know which mulberry model this is?I loved the belt. Thanks


----------



## sassyni

Its a long trenchcoat


----------



## Salomis

Good morning 
Can someone help me with my (hopefully soon ) bag?
Thank you!


----------



## holleigh

Salomis said:


> Good morning
> Can someone help me with my (hopefully soon ) bag?
> Thank you!



Looking like a Somerset Tote to me ! here's a couple of links to ebay ones to compare it to xx

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Genui...37?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a42be772d
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-M...62?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c452bc8de


----------



## Salomis

holleigh said:


> Looking like a Somerset Tote to me ! here's a couple of links to ebay ones to compare it to xx
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Genui...37?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a42be772d
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-M...62?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c452bc8de



Thank you so much!
Was there an oversized one available? Because checking the size of the bag it will a pretty big one (26 CMx47CMx13CM)


----------



## holleigh

Salomis said:


> Thank you so much!
> Was there an oversized one available? Because checking the size of the bag it will a pretty big one (26 CMx47CMx13CM)



The Somerset range came in a variety of shapes & sizes (the "shopper" is one of my fav' Mulb's !) - have found a google page full of images from the range - have a rummage around them (or look them up on Ebay completed listings - that's always really useful re bag names / sizes) xx

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...gOAM&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1581&bih=748&dpr=0.9


----------



## Salomis

holleigh said:


> The Somerset range came in a variety of shapes & sizes (the "shopper" is one of my fav' Mulb's !) - have found a google page full of images from the range - have a rummage around them (or look them up on Ebay completed listings - that's always really useful re bag names / sizes) xx
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...gOAM&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1581&bih=748&dpr=0.9



Thank you!!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

I'm pretty sure this is ok but if you could authenticate for me I would be most grateful.
Seller: tmac5
Mulberry purple Mabel tumbled leather with gunmetal hardware

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291226933982

Thanks


----------



## MiniMabel

Ukpandagirl said:


> I'm pretty sure this is ok but if you could authenticate for me I would be most grateful.
> Seller: tmac5
> Mulberry purple Mabel tumbled leather with gunmetal hardware
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291226933982
> 
> Thanks



Hi - you need to add your enquiry to the Mulberry Authentication Thread......

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html


----------



## Ukpandagirl

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - you need to add your enquiry to the Mulberry Authentication Thread......
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html



Thanks mini Mabel - just seen where I'd posted! What a plum


----------



## legallyblonde83

Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## Indiana

legallyblonde83 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?


Its a Jody


----------



## HelenM

Hello,

Does anyone know the name of this wallet? *Thank You!*


----------



## JazzyJay

HelenM said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this wallet? *Thank You!*





It's a roxanne purse.


----------



## Salomis

Hello,
Could you please help me to identify this bag:
http://allegro.pl/skorzana-torba-mulberry-nr-seryjny-bcm-i4578955700.html
Thank you!
(it is getting addictive...:giggles


----------



## Salomis

Addictive? 
And this - thank you!!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Salomis said:


> Addictive?
> And this - thank you!!!



That is a Euston.


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Hello

Would anyone know the name of this bag please? 

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/161406979337...sid=p3984.m1497.l2649&clk_rvr_id=692555067067

Thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

ImeldaMarkII said:


> Hello
> 
> Would anyone know the name of this bag please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ie/itm/161406979337...sid=p3984.m1497.l2649&clk_rvr_id=692555067067
> 
> Thanks





It's not a common model, but I believe it may be an Isabella.


----------



## Salomis

Hello,
Can anyone help with identification of the following?
Thank you


----------



## R1MADGIRL

Salomis said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone help with identification of the following?
> Thank you



Hi Salomis,
I think this bag is attempting to impersonate (badly) a Jolene


----------



## Salomis

R1MADGIRL said:


> Hi Salomis,
> I think this bag is attempting to impersonate (badly) a Jolene



Thank you!


----------



## tamerafran

Hello everyone!
I am new to this website and also new to Mulberry products. I have done  a lot of research kn bag types but I've fallen in love with the vintage scotchgrains. Anyway first of all I just wanted to hear everyone's views on them please.
And secondly... Would anyone be able to identify this bag please. I got told to post it in this particular forum as I previously posted it in the "authenticate" one. 
I'm hoping this one isn't a fake? I've been told in the other forum that it looks okay 
The seller has informed me that she has no Idea on the model.. Bayswater etc.. But she said she believes it's around d 10-15 years old.
Maybe it is just simply vintage and nothing else. But if anyone can have a look I'd really appreciate it!
Aaaaaanyway here's the link. And thanks in advance xxx


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171450965494?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Salomis

Hi,
Can somebody identify this little one:
Thanks


----------



## Tinkiwinki84

Hello dear purseblog,

Please, would you please check out this mulberry alexa:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/331313167957?_trksid=p2059210.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I am not sure, if this one is a original, maybe the printing on the label is a bit square?

Also the seller told me, that its a regular-size, but it looks more like a oversized because of the size ratio between strabs and bag...on regular bags two straps fill the distance to the side-ledge, on oversized models its a bit more...

Please help me!

Best regards


----------



## Ondrea

Tinkiwinki84 said:


> Hello dear purseblog,
> 
> Please, would you please check out this mulberry alexa:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/331313167957?_trksid=p2059210.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I am not sure, if this one is a original, maybe the printing on the label is a bit square?
> 
> Also the seller told me, that its a regular-size, but it looks more like a oversized because of the size ratio between strabs and bag...on regular bags two straps fill the distance to the side-ledge, on oversized models its a bit more...
> 
> Please help me!
> 
> Best regards


You need to add this to the authenticate this thread link below

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...erry-please-read-post-1-first-852042-450.html


----------



## Glamnatic

Could anyone help me, whats the color of this Alexa, and if its 23cm tall and 30 cm in lenght what is that size called? Thanks!


----------



## Louliu71

Could it be a regular watermelon


----------



## holleigh

Louliu71 said:


> Could it be a regular watermelon



+1 .. would have said same as you Honey xx's


----------



## Salomis

Hello,
Maybe this one will be easier 
Thank you!


----------



## HJCP1981

Hello all

I would truly appreciate any thoughts on the authenticity of he following:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mulberry-...66?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f3d0627f2

Thanks!


----------



## R1MADGIRL

HJCP1981 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I would truly appreciate any thoughts on the authenticity of he following:-
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mulberry-...66?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f3d0627f2
> 
> Thanks!



Hi  
You need to post here for authentication-

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/authenticate-this-mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042-456.html#post27419339


----------



## R1MADGIRL

Salomis said:


> Hello,
> Maybe this one will be easier
> Thank you!



I think that one is a Leah but not 100% sure


----------



## HelenB

Hi, could anyone tell me which colour and leather this bag is, please? Seller has just described it as dark blue patent. Thanks! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2754530
View attachment 2754532
View attachment 2754533
View attachment 2754534
View attachment 2754535


----------



## Salomis

R1MADGIRL said:


> I think that one is a Leah but not 100% sure



Thank you very much!


----------



## R1MADGIRL

HelenB said:


> Hi, could anyone tell me which colour and leather this bag is, please? Seller has just described it as dark blue patent. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754530
> View attachment 2754532
> View attachment 2754533
> View attachment 2754534
> View attachment 2754535



I think this colour is called Nightshade and it's the spongy patent leather.


----------



## HelenB

R1MADGIRL said:


> I think this colour is called Nightshade and it's the spongy patent leather.




Thanks!


----------



## Marmelade

Hi Experts!
Can somebody tell me the Name of this bag?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## holleigh

Marmelade said:


> Hi Experts!
> Can somebody tell me the Name of this bag?
> Many thanks in advance.



looks pretty much like a Jamie to me ?  here's some links to Jamie on TPF xx

post #266
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...e-thread-pics-only-219503-11.html#post7105155

post #465
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...-catwalk-pics-only-219505-8.html#post15042556


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Marmelade said:


> Hi Experts!
> Can somebody tell me the Name of this bag?
> Many thanks in advance.



It is a Jamie x


----------



## HoneyPieII

Anyone knows what bag this is?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

HoneyPieII said:


> Anyone knows what bag this is?
> View attachment 2767760



It's one of the Somerset family, the particular type escapes my non coffee filled brain at this time in the morning


----------



## wulie

gunsandbanjos said:


> It's one of the Somerset family, the particular type escapes my non coffee filled brain at this time in the morning


Satchel!


----------



## HoneyPieII

Thanks! Who don't happen to know what year it might be from?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

wulie said:


> Satchel!



Thanks Wulie, had a total mind blank!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

HoneyPieII said:


> Thanks! Who don't happen to know what year it might be from?




I think they were 2001/2002.


----------



## JazzyJay

Ukpandagirl said:


> I think they were 2001/2002.





They are not as early as that, more like 2007 onwards.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

JazzyJay said:


> They are not as early as that, more like 2007 onwards.



That should have said 2011/2012 as I bought a Somerset clutch when the range was all available... sorry, was being very dizzy! Need more wine lol!!


----------



## WeDoNotSow

Hey Purseforumers!

I am kinda new to the Mulberry scene, and saw this pre-loved oak coloured one, but I have no clue what style it is.

http://bloppis.no/kvinner/produkter/153687/

There are pics in the link. 

I would also love to see pics of discontinued styles that aren't that well known, just to get to know the brand a little better 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## holleigh

WeDoNotSow said:


> Hey Purseforumers!
> 
> I am kinda new to the Mulberry scene, and saw this pre-loved oak coloured one, but I have no clue what style it is.
> 
> http://bloppis.no/kvinner/produkter/153687/
> 
> There are pics in the link.
> 
> I would also love to see pics of discontinued styles that aren't that well known, just to get to know the brand a little better
> 
> Thank you in advance!


pretty sure this is just "pretending" to be a Mulberry - you can put it on the authentication thread if you want to, but, fairly sure it's not "real" !

if you have a look around the reference section of TPF / Mulberry (link below) there are lots of pics & info' for you to have a browse through xx Holls

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/


----------



## Miss_bui86

Hi everyone

Can you help me identify this model? I bought it in summer 09 and have lost my receipt, I can´t remember the name of this model and I really need the information to be able to sell this bag... plz help me 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Lady Farquar

Definitely a dodgy take on an Annie Holls!!


----------



## holleigh

Miss_bui86 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can you help me identify this model? I bought it in summer 09 and have lost my receipt, I can´t remember the name of this model and I really need the information to be able to sell this bag... plz help me
> 
> Thanks everyone



Umm ?  need some pics !!!  if you have trouble putting pic on post, give me shout & I'll try & help out x Holls


----------



## holleigh

Lady Farquar said:


> Definitely a dodgy take on an Annie Holls!!



LOL - combined with "homages" to various other Mulb' items too !!  x


----------



## Salomis

Hi Experts 
Can somebody help me to identify this bag (is it Alana?)?
I have never seen one with such a big chain before 
Thank you!


----------



## JazzyJay

Salomis said:


> Hi Experts
> Can somebody help me to identify this bag (is it Alana?)?
> I have never seen one with such a big chain before
> Thank you!





The chain strap isn't a Mulberry strap so must be a compatible addition. If the bag is genuine, which I can't tell from just that one photo, then it is an alana.


----------



## Miss_bui86

holleigh said:


> Umm ?  need some pics !!!  if you have trouble putting pic on post, give me shout & I'll try & help out x Holls


 
I tried several times to upload them but failed finally I was able to success  It is quite big  in the size and is made of deerskin


----------



## Salomis

JazzyJay said:


> The chain strap isn't a Mulberry strap so must be a compatible addition. If the bag is genuine, which I can't tell from just that one photo, then it is an alana.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Salomis

Hi,
Can you help me to identify the following purse?
Thank you!


----------



## holleigh

Salomis said:


> Hi,
> Can you help me to identify the following purse?
> Thank you!



I think this is an Emmy - style purse xx


----------



## majalla

Hi,
can you help me to identifiy this bag?
Thank you!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/151447357009?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## gunsandbanjos

majalla said:


> Hi,
> can you help me to identifiy this bag?
> Thank you!
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/151447357009?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks like a Mila Clipper, I'd suggest posting it on the authentication thread to see if it's real though.


----------



## majalla

Thank you!
I will post it on the authentification thread, it´s so beautiful!


----------



## CLEMENCE75

Hi,

Could you please help me identify this bag? It is mine but I can't find the receipt anymore and I am not sure of the model.

Thanks!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

CLEMENCE75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me identify this bag? It is mine but I can't find the receipt anymore and I am not sure of the model.
> 
> Thanks!


It's a travel bag from a few seasons ago.


----------



## unaiza

Hi, can someone authenticate this mulberry bag for me? 















Thank you =)


----------



## holleigh

unaiza said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this mulberry bag for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you =)




Hi,

if you re-post on the link below, one of our lovely Ladies will take a look for you xx's Holls
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...se-read-post-1-first-852042.html#post27578728


----------



## Annabanana75

Hi, I have a beautiful vintage mulberry Wexford backpack, in lovely condition but can't find any details about it anywhere? Like value and how old, could anyone help? Have pics too x


----------



## kelowna777

Hi,
I'm not much of a designer purse person, and my mother brought me this one back from Italy, or maybe England, I'm not sure exactly as my parents were on a 3 week Mediterranean cruise with a stop in London, anyways, I googled the brand as I  had never heard of it and I would love to know what style this bag is.  I love all the bags I see online, but I just haven't seen this one and I am sure you guys probably know.  Thanks so much in advance.

s23.postimg.org/7mwi89yuz/IMG_1836.jpg


----------



## Annabanana75

annabanana75 said:


> hi, i have a beautiful vintage mulberry wexford backpack, in lovely condition but can't find any details about it anywhere? Like value and how old, could anyone help? Have pics too x


----------



## Salomis

Hi,
Can somebody help me to identify the model below? Color is amazing!
Thank you!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Salomis said:


> Hi,
> Can somebody help me to identify the model below? Color is amazing!
> Thank you!



That is a Mitzy hobo, never seen that colour before though. Is it haircalf?


----------



## Salomis

gunsandbanjos said:


> That is a Mitzy hobo, never seen that colour before though. Is it haircalf?


 
Yes, it is haircalf and it was already confirmed as genuie. Color in the sun looks crazy.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Ladies I can't seem to find this bag on the mulberry website.  Is it DC?  Does anyone know the name?


----------



## KensingtonUK

Can't seem to find it on the site


----------



## ratrat

Mulberry Bryn!  Medium/lager one, looks like   I have small one, fab bag!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

KensingtonUK said:


> Ladies I can't seem to find this bag on the mulberry website.  Is it DC?  Does anyone know the name?
> 
> View attachment 2797214



As the lovely Ratrat said its a Bryn and yes it's discontinued. They only made them for 2 seasons which is a shame as it's a great bag. I have the regular size in oak NVT.


----------



## holleigh

@kensingtonuk - It's a Bryn - looks to be regular size xx


----------



## Junkyardprinses

Only two seasons?! I knew it wasn't in production anymore, but wow.


----------



## Dovey123

I love my Bryn in petrol  I got mine from CO last Christmas .Maybe worth checking there ? And there is always ebay


----------



## KensingtonUK

Dovey123 said:


> I love my Bryn in petrol  I got mine from CO last Christmas .Maybe worth checking there ? And there is always ebay




Sorry. What is co?


----------



## KensingtonUK

Thanks!  Just found out it's all ready DCed after only two years!! crazy!!


----------



## 2manyhorses

KensingtonUK said:


> Sorry. What is co?



CO = Cheshire Oaks, Mulberry outlet store


----------



## holleigh

KensingtonUK said:


> Thanks!  Just found out it's all ready DCed after only two years!! crazy!!



I totally agree with you, I don't have one now, but, I have had a few Bryns (sold as needed to, not wanted to !) & they are one of my fav' Mulb's .. even the small one is big enough to be useful - keep an eye out on Ebay & our trusted sellers (LabelsMostWanted / Naughtipidginsnest) if you're looking for one xx's


----------



## Louliu71

It's a great bag, even the medium holds more than you would expect

Take a look below, don't mean to rub salt into wounds and all that given they have been discontinued.

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-mulberry-bryn-pics-only-776324.html

They often pop up on eBay, think prices seem to hover round the £300-£350 for a medium used one. Black is rarer than oak I think, also came in flame, petrol and a pink colour, blush I think.

It was crazy as I think in the 2012 winter sale they went down to £285 ish, heavily discounted.


----------



## asmurre.l07

Please can you identify this vintage mulberry handbag thanks


----------



## Annabanana75

Do you have any information on this backpack I have? I have had it 20 plus years and it's been in storage for the last 15, thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

Annabanana75 said:


> Do you have any information on this backpack I have? I have had it 20 plus years and it's been in storage for the last 15, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798578





I don't know the model name but it is in wexford leather, which is deerskin.


----------



## Annabanana75

JazzyJay said:


> I don't know the model name but it is in wexford leather, which is deerskin.


That's great thank you, would you have any idea of value and is it a vintage one?


----------



## Salomis

Hi,
Can anyone help me to identify the bag below?
Thank you


----------



## JazzyJay

Salomis said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone help me to identify the bag below?
> Thank you





If it is genuine, which I can't tell from those photos, then it is a joelle shoulder but does not have the correct strap.


----------



## Salomis

JazzyJay said:


> If it is genuine, which I can't tell from those photos, then it is a joelle shoulder but does not have the correct strap.


 
Thank you Jazzy. I just googled how the proper strap should look - there are not many bags like this on ebay. Is this an old model?


----------



## rumpokid

Looking to get Mulberry Alexa authenictation

Serial No.5152246
Colour. Black (Buffalo), Alexa
Ebay i.d. dragon-plum.

Thanks.


----------



## holleigh

rumpokid said:


> Looking to get Mulberry Alexa authenictation
> 
> Serial No.5152246
> Colour. Black (Buffalo), Alexa
> Ebay i.d. dragon-plum.
> 
> Thanks.




if you re-post your request on the link below, and, add a link to the ebay listing, our lovely Ladies will check it out for you xx Holls

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...se-read-post-1-first-852042.html#post27639862


----------



## rumpokid

holleigh said:


> if you re-post your request on the link below, and, add a link to the ebay listing, our lovely Ladies will check it out for you xx Holls
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...se-read-post-1-first-852042.html#post27639862


Thanks for that Holls.Have done it.


----------



## Rhiyannah

Would anyone know what the name of this Mulberry bag is?


----------



## JenniHelsinki

Hi! I just bought this Mulberry mini bag from a second hand store (this one is usually a reliable seller). Could you please help me identify it - model and year? How will I know it's authentic? I've read some writings about "how to spot a fake", but I don't know what this kind of a bag is supposed to look like... Thanks!


----------



## JazzyJay

JenniHelsinki said:


> Hi! I just bought this Mulberry mini bag from a second hand store (this one is usually a reliable seller). Could you please help me identify it - model and year? How will I know it's authentic? I've read some writings about "how to spot a fake", but I don't know what this kind of a bag is supposed to look like... Thanks!


 
If it is genuine, I don't know the model name but to establish its authenticity, please post in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread following the format as stated in post #1 of that thread, and include a photo of the front of the bag, a photo of any interior Mulberry label/stamping, interior small made in label and turnlock from the side profile showing the hole.


----------



## roppa

Hi All
Im looking for some help with a mulberry grab bag. I am looking to find out the style, year and value if possible please and if indeed it is authentic. 

thanks



http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/ys...?sort=3&page=1


----------



## JazzyJay

roppa said:


> Hi All
> Im looking for some help with a mulberry grab bag. I am looking to find out the style, year and value if possible please and if indeed it is authentic.
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/ys...?sort=3&page=1




Your link doesn't work. If you want to post on the Authenticate this Mulberry thread posting in the format stated in post #1, we can advise on its authenticity and you can also request us to advise you of the model name. Please include a photo of the front of the item, interior Mulberry label or branding and small made in label if it has one.


----------



## roppa

JazzyJay said:


> Your link doesn't work. If you want to post on the Authenticate this Mulberry thread posting in the format stated in post #1, we can advise on its authenticity and you can also request us to advise you of the model name. Please include a photo of the front of the item, interior Mulberry label or branding and small made in label if it has one.


http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/ysc1/media/23nov048_zps227c1fcc.jpg.html?o=0

hopefully this link will work. 

thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

roppa said:


> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/ysc1/media/23nov048_zps227c1fcc.jpg.html?o=0
> 
> hopefully this link will work.
> 
> thanks


 
I think this is a Bell and would date from around 2004.


----------



## roppa

JazzyJay said:


> I think this is a Bell and would date from around 2004.



Hi thanks for replying, when i have googled Mulberry Bell, nothing shows which is the same or even slightly so im still stumped


----------



## JazzyJay

roppa said:


> Hi thanks for replying, when i have googled Mulberry Bell, nothing shows which is the same or even slightly so im still stumped


 


I think you'll find it is a Bell, not a Belle or a Bella. Here is a completed one on ebay:


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GORGEOUS-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## roppa

JazzyJay said:


> I think you'll find it is a Bell, not a Belle or a Bella. Here is a completed one on ebay:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GORGEOUS-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Hi

Thank you  :@) Nothing showed up when i goggled it. How do i tell if it is genuine? There are no studs on the bottom like this one. 
Thanks again for all help


----------



## JazzyJay

roppa said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you  :@) Nothing showed up when i goggled it. How do i tell if it is genuine? There are no studs on the bottom like this one.
> Thanks again for all help


 
As mentioned, you could have posted in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread and we also could have identified it there, however it is genuine, and features can vary between models.


----------



## roppa

thank you


----------



## purse87

What's the name of this Mulberry bag? Is this vintage? 

http://aijaa.com/iWZhRe

http://aijaa.com/dWZQi0


----------



## JazzyJay

purse87 said:


> What's the name of this Mulberry bag? Is this vintage?
> 
> http://aijaa.com/iWZhRe
> 
> http://aijaa.com/dWZQi0


 


Well, it's fake for a start.


----------



## sandiedog

Hi, could anyone please identify this bag for me. Authenticity number 310484. Thanks in anticipation of your help.


----------



## JazzyJay

sandiedog said:


> Hi, could anyone please identify this bag for me. Authenticity number 310484. Thanks in anticipation of your help.


 
It's a red scotchgrain bell.


----------



## DiJe40

Hello..bought this zip around wallet in goat at Fenwick yesterday.. I was wondering, what colour it exactly is. Was thinking, red or bright red or poppy... I really don't know? Forgot to ask in the shop. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Those bags where from the same collection..(colour)


----------



## Nomeo19

Hi everyone!

Could anyone identify this bag on ebay for me please?

Many thanks and Merry Christmas!

x

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321605383165?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## holleigh

Nomeo19 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Could anyone identify this bag on ebay for me please?
> 
> Many thanks and Merry Christmas!
> 
> x
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321605383165?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



if it is authentic( I am not "qualified" to say one way or the other !), more pics may be needed for our lovely Ladies to check it out for you , it is a Postmans Lock Satchel xx Holls


----------



## Nomeo19

Thank you!! 

I just wanted to know the name so I can google better images to help decide if I am interested in purchasing and therefore authenticating 

x


----------



## bgeli13

Hi
I have found another bag that I want to buy but the owner cant give me any info on it. She says she bought it several years ago and its out of production. I think it's really nice and was hoping somebody could tell me more about it.
She is asking around $500 for it.
Thanks for any help!
Bobby 

Mulberry purse


----------



## kerplunk

bgeli13 said:


> Hi
> I have found another bag that I want to buy but the owner cant give me any info on it. She says she bought it several years ago and its out of production. I think it's really nice and was hoping somebody could tell me more about it.
> She is asking around $500 for it.
> Thanks for any help!
> Bobby
> 
> Mulberry purse


Poppy:
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-mulberry-poppy-pics-only-639899.html


----------



## bgeli13

Hi again! Happy holidays to all!
 I was hoping somebody could tell me about this little purse. I was wondering what it's called and approximately the age of it, if possible. I see an XT on the Mulberry label, is that anything?
Thanks in advance for any info
                Bobby


----------



## Kriscat

bgeli13 said:


> Hi again! Happy holidays to all!
> I was hoping somebody could tell me about this little purse. I was wondering what it's called and approximately the age of it, if possible. I see an XT on the Mulberry label, is that anything?
> Thanks in advance for any info
> Bobby



Looks like a Madison, don't know which year - sorry.


----------



## Lakrits

Kriscat said:


> Looks like a Madison, don't know which year - sorry.



Around 2006-2008 I think.


----------



## bgeli13

Kriscat said:


> Looks like a Madison, don't know which year - sorry.


 
Thanks a bunch, I really appreciate the help. Have a wonderful day
 Bobby


----------



## bgeli13

Lakrits said:


> Around 2006-2008 I think.



Thank you for all the help you've given me so far, it's really kind of you
  Bobby


----------



## birmingham

Hi there,
Lakrits has kindly authenticated this stunning Bayswater for me but I don't actually know what it is. There aren't any numbers on the back of the fob and on the back of the Made in England tag there is the letter U or n. Looks quite old to me but definately a beauty.
Many thanks
B..x


----------



## birmingham

birmingham said:


> Hi there,
> Lakrits has kindly authenticated this stunning Bayswater for me but I don't actually know what it is. There aren't any numbers on the back of the fob and on the back of the Made in England tag there is the letter U or n. Looks quite old to me but definately a beauty.
> Many thanks
> B..x


https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/mulberry-handle-bag-43


----------



## kerplunk

birmingham said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/mulberry-handle-bag-43


Gunmetal Metallic Glove?


----------



## birmingham

kerplunk said:


> Gunmetal Metallic Glove?



Thankyou - yes I did a bit of research and found it - thanks..!


----------



## Carolines123

Hi all, I'm new here. Please would someone be kind enough to identify this for me:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301453469610 

I think it's a Somerset hobo? Thank you.


----------



## Louliu71

Carolines123 said:


> Hi all, I'm new here. Please would someone be kind enough to identify this for me:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301453469610
> 
> I think it's a Somerset hobo? Thank you.



Welcome, if it is genuine and you are the buyer, you may have got it at a bargain price. Looks a bit dry, so collonil gel and leather nourishing wipes  should bring it back to life 

It's a Somerset hobo, pre 2011 I think as Mulberry changed the design and they now have a popper (if that's the right term) opening.


----------



## MrsPannie

Carolines123 said:


> Hi all, I'm new here. Please would someone be kind enough to identify this for me:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301453469610
> 
> I think it's a Somerset hobo? Thank you.



Yes.  Somerset Hobo.


----------



## Carolines123

Thank you both for the replies. I am the buyer and have also posted on the authenticate thread on this forum and hopefully from the reply I got it from Kris it looks promising. Slightly concerned that the ebay seller has 0% feedback though and only joined on 23rd December. Also she said she purchased last year for £650 which doesn't add up if it's a pre 2011 model?


----------



## Louliu71

Carolines123 said:


> Thank you both for the replies. I am the buyer and have also posted on the authenticate thread on this forum and hopefully from the reply I got it from Kris it looks promising. Slightly concerned that the ebay seller has 0% feedback though and only joined on 23rd December. Also she said she purchased last year for £650 which doesn't add up if it's a pre 2011 model?



I know, why do they lie like that, unless they bought it somewhere else and paid over the top. Think mulberry rrp was something like £495 in 2012 when I was considering buying the newer version without the zip. £650 is ridiculous!

Fingers crossed for you and looking forward to the reveal when you've cleaned her up


----------



## tspblue

Hi pls could someone help me with a mulberry Antony, I'm looking for advise on it's authenticity?


----------



## holleigh

tspblue said:


> Hi pls could someone help me with a mulberry Antony, I'm looking for advise on it's authenticity?



link below to the thread you need, please read very first post (around page 209 / 210) which tells you what you need to provide for info), any problems with it, give "us" a shout & we'll try & help you xx Holls

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html


----------



## Yorkietalkie

Hi Please can someone let me know what Mulberry this is and what leather/colour they call it. (I think it's oak but not sure of the leather. Any help much appreciated. The number is 76804. Many thanks in advance


----------



## Louliu71

Yorkietalkie said:


> Hi Please can someone let me know what Mulberry this is and what leather/colour they call it. (I think it's oak but not sure of the leather. Any help much appreciated. The number is 76804. Many thanks in advance



Could it be an oak printed belle?


----------



## bgeli13

Hi
 I have this little purse and was hoping to get a little info about it. Does it even have a name? A rough guess at it's age. What would be a proper description for 
this type of purse? 
  I posted this purse in the "Authenticate this" forum as well and Kriscat has been kind enough to let me know it's okay.
     Thank you!
          Bobby


----------



## pasitmd1990

Please identify this bag for me. Thanks


----------



## Evilevo6

hi, new to all this and need mulberry del rey info to see what I have got


----------



## reshie

Hi Ladies,
Can you please help me out and tell me if this is a real vintage Mulberry, and what it is?
Thanks!


----------



## bgeli13

reshie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can you please help me out and tell me if this is a real vintage Mulberry, and what it is?
> Thanks!



Hi. The one in this ebay link looks a lot like your bag. It may be the same.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...72?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20f3ed5c80


----------



## holleigh

Evilevo6 said:


> hi, new to all this and need mulberry del rey info to see what I have got



Hi, link below to the thread with pics of Del Rey for you to have a look at, if you need an authentication, second link will take you to the thread, please read the very first post before you do your post as it explains what info' the Ladies need, x Holls

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-mulberry-del-rey-pics-only-772804.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-852042.html


----------



## Salomis

Hi Ladies,
Any idea what model is this? 
Thank you!


----------



## holleigh

Salomis said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Any idea what model is this?
> Thank you!




it's a Hayden Tote (well, def' a Hayden & I think tote is correct !) in Peony Pink Plonge Lambskin xx


----------



## Salomis

holleigh said:


> it's a Hayden Tote (well, def' a Hayden & I think tote is correct !) in Peony Pink Plonge Lambskin xx



Wow, that was fast 
Thank you!


----------



## Navarro

Hi  there, 

I am totally newbie here, anyway I read carefully all the condition and rules. Hope I put my post in right place. 

I would like to ask you what do you think about this clutch (photos enclosed). Is it Mulberry bag or fake? I didn't find on Internet any similar type of Mulberry, so I am kindly asking about your opinions.

I am not native English-speaker, so please forgiive me my language mistakes.


----------



## Lakrits

Navarro said:


> Hi  there,
> 
> I am totally newbie here, anyway I read carefully all the condition and rules. Hope I put my post in right place.
> 
> I would like to ask you what do you think about this clutch (photos enclosed). Is it Mulberry bag or fake? I didn't find on Internet any similar type of Mulberry, so I am kindly asking about your opinions.
> 
> I am not native English-speaker, so please forgiive me my language mistakes.



Welcome to the forum !

It is a genuine Mulberry, but I don't know the name of the model. Hopefully someone  can chime in. 

For future requests regarding authentity there is a separate thread for that in the Shopping section.


----------



## Navarro

Lakrits said:


> Welcome to the forum !
> 
> It is a genuine Mulberry, but I don't know the name of the model. Hopefully someone  can chime in.
> 
> For future requests regarding authentity there is a separate thread for that in the Shopping section.


Thank you very much. 

Kind regards.


----------



## Lakrits

reshie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can you please help me out and tell me if this is a real vintage Mulberry, and what it is?
> Thanks!



Knightsbridge.


----------



## Navarro

I did pretty good research, but still have no succes in find out the name of my Mulberry bag.  Any new ideas? http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/identify-this-mulberry-318229-124.html#post27935912


----------



## elvisfan4life

Navarro said:


> I did pretty good research, but still have no succes in find out the name of my Mulberry bag.  Any new ideas? http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/identify-this-mulberry-318229-124.html#post27935912



I thnk it might be an abingdon in damson...i remember one on NP a while ago?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Here you go

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...Abingdon-in-Damson-Goatskin-Leather-SOLD.html


----------



## elvisfan4life

Your english is wonderful btw and welcome to mulberry i adore your bag!!! A real classic from my fav year


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chester goatskin bags of the same era


----------



## Navarro

elvisfan4life said:


> Your english is wonderful btw and welcome to mulberry i adore your bag!!! A real classic from my fav year




Dear elvisfan4life, thank you very much for your help. You are the one who solved the puzzle! 
I really can't believe that I have found such a gem in second hand shop... Thanks again. Best regards.


----------



## Navarro

elvisfan4life said:


> Chester goatskin bags of the same era



Pure beauty...


----------



## elvisfan4life

I really can't believe that I have found such a gem in second hand shop... Thanks again. Best regards.[/QUOTE]

You found a real treasure...the goat lether from 2007 is far serior to the modern stiff and the damson colour is divine..enjoy your beauty


----------



## reshie

Lakrits said:


> Knightsbridge.


Thanks Lakrits!

How vintage is the Knightsbridge range as I see it's no longer available?

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## Navarro

elvisfan4life said:


> I really can't believe that I have found such a gem in second hand shop... Thanks again. Best regards.



You found a real treasure...the goat lether from 2007 is far serior to the modern stiff and the damson colour is divine..enjoy your beauty[/QUOTE]


Thank you very much. I will.


----------



## likeafeather77

Hi,

Does anyone know anything about this bag? The name, how old it could be, how much it retailed for, etc. Also, does anyone know if it's made of Darwin leather?

Thank you!!


----------



## kerplunk

It's a Jacquetta I think.
Think they were NVT and around in 2008?


----------



## likeafeather77

kerplunk said:


> It's a Jacquetta I think.
> Think they were NVT and around in 2008?



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Skater

Jacquetta or Mollie I think - can't remember which one is which! (from memory basically the same bag but different sizes - handles may be slightly different too?)


----------



## Amandines

I have been searching without any luck, but maybe one of you wonderful ladies could help me out? Does anyone recognize this bag? It is very well made, the leather is really good quality and even though it bhas no disc with serial number I am (almost) sure that it is a genuine Mulberry. But which one?


----------



## niaeia

Could you please help me to identify this bag? I've always thought that it's Somerset tote but now that I've done some Googling I found out that there was a smaller version that was called Somerset North South Tote. Unlike the smaller version, this one doesn't have a strap. It has been authenticated.


----------



## LizzieAlexa

Hi ladies - can anyone help ID this vintage mulbs for my colleague? She bought it years ago but has no clue what it is called & nor do I!

Many thanks:


----------



## elvisfan4life

LizzieAlexa said:


> Hi ladies - can anyone help ID this vintage mulbs for my colleague? She bought it years ago but has no clue what it is called & nor do I!
> 
> Many thanks:



Lokks like a rampling....lovely bag


----------



## elvisfan4life

Same as this one
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/bit-of-an-unusual-reveal-and-my-first-765345.html


----------



## LizzieAlexa

Wow Elvis - that was FAST! her husband buys them for her every now & then, last week she got a new bays... She said 'yeah I'm not sure what it's called...' &#128563;&#128514; but this one I had no clue so thank you!


----------



## elvisfan4life

LizzieAlexa said:


> Wow Elvis - that was FAST! her husband buys them for her every now & then, last week she got a new bays... She said 'yeah I'm not sure what it's called...' &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56834; but this one I had no clue so thank you!



If she wants to swop men let me know....i will be first in line!!!


----------



## Pessie

elvisfan4life said:


> If she wants to swop men let me know....i will be first in line!!!


There's a black one on LMW at the mo!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Pessie said:


> There's a black one on LMW at the mo!



Tee hee no i mesnt for the bag buying husband

I had a rampling before but found it a bit too wide for my taste


----------



## Pessie

elvisfan4life said:


> Tee hee no i mesnt for the bag buying husband
> 
> I had a rampling before but found it a bit too wide for my taste


Sorry - reading too quickly!


----------



## fee13

tiffanystar said:


> I saw a few in Fenwicks in Windsor last week. They are stunning and the east-west was fab. I want to be brave and get a really colourful bag soon.


 


Be brave, be different, you'll certainly turn some heads.


----------



## Timpey

Hi All,

I recently purchased this bag and would like to know a little about it, whether it is genuine and what it's approximate cost is new?

The label inside (bad picture) is high quality, made in england and with an X. The mulberry customer service seemed to think it was Autumn/Winter 2006 and maybe the Knightsbridge collection approx £600.

Everything seems okay with it and it is in great condition (bevelled brassware etc.)













[/URL]

















[/URL]

Thanks


----------



## Timpey

No-one?


----------



## JazzyJay

Timpey said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently purchased this bag and would like to know a little about it, whether it is genuine and what it's approximate cost is new?
> 
> The label inside (bad picture) is high quality, made in england and with an X. The mulberry customer service seemed to think it was Autumn/Winter 2006 and maybe the Knightsbridge collection approx £600.
> 
> Everything seems okay with it and it is in great condition (bevelled brassware etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Thanks


 
This thread is to identify the model if you don't know the name; there is a separate thread for authentication. However, I can tell you that the bag is counterfeit.


----------



## Timpey

JazzyJay said:


> This thread is to identify the model if you don't know the name; there is a separate thread for authentication. However, I can tell you that the bag is counterfeit.



Hi,

I wanted to know the name etc first hence posting here. How do you know it is counterfeit? Can you give me some more information?

Thanks


----------



## mrsfox

Hi Ladies! I'm a new here - so hello everyone! I was wondering if anyone can help identify this bag for me? I'm considering buying it but haven't seen this style before...so don't know if it's fake or just an unusual bag! I've been googling like fury but no luck so far..so thought I'd ask the experts!

It has the messenger style canvas strap rather than a leather strap and is a simple flap over top with no fastenings with a zip underneath (that appears to zip the 'Mulberry' way ) The flap has a subtle small imprinted Mulberry logo.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Louliu71

Timpey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to know the name etc first hence posting here. How do you know it is counterfeit? Can you give me some more information?
> 
> Thanks



Hi the authenticators don't share this info online as its an open forum and could assist counterfeiters.


----------



## Marie2010

Hi all, 
I am a new joiner in this forum and I have to say I am really amazed about the knowledge you have on bags and also how crazy people are with their bags (including myself . Anyhow, I wanted to ask from you names and background of two vintage Mulberry bags I have. I am pretty confident their being authentic, but would like to know the names and maybe year of production and other insight you might have.
Many thanks in advance!
Marie


----------



## kerplunk

Timpey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to know the name etc first hence posting here. How do you know it is counterfeit? Can you give me some more information?
> 
> Thanks


https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=0...&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=TqnSVNuzNciz7gbDsoCoDQ


----------



## Louliu71

Marie2010 said:


> Hi all,
> I am a new joiner in this forum and I have to say I am really amazed about the knowledge you have on bags and also how crazy people are with their bags (including myself . Anyhow, I wanted to ask from you names and background of two vintage Mulberry bags I have. I am pretty confident their being authentic, but would like to know the names and maybe year of production and other insight you might have.
> Many thanks in advance!
> Marie



Hi, I can't help identify the bags, but welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sophiajarrett

Can anyone help me with a possible name of this clutch ? Thank you ! X


----------



## Amandines

Amandines said:


> I have been searching without any luck, but maybe one of you wonderful ladies could help me out? Does anyone recognize this bag? It is very well made, the leather is really good quality and even though it bhas no disc with serial number I am (almost) sure that it is a genuine Mulberry. But which one?
> View attachment 2875507
> 
> 
> View attachment 2875508
> 
> 
> View attachment 2875509


No knowledge of my brown bag? Maybe I've made a mistake.. I was so sure of it. Still hoping for information from one of you incredibly knowledgable ladies!


----------



## yvie

Hi Ladies

Newbie hear, hoping you can help.  I've had this lovely little mulberry in my collection since around 2006/07 however I can't for the life of me remember the name of the bag. 

Any idea?

Thanks
Yvie


----------



## JazzyJay

yvie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Newbie hear, hoping you can help.  I've had this lovely little mulberry in my collection since around 2006/07 however I can't for the life of me remember the name of the bag.
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> Thanks
> Yvie


 
It's similar to a Hampstead but it's not that as the handles are different.


----------



## asmurre.l07

Please can you help me identify this mulberry bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

asmurre.l07 said:


> Please can you help me identify this mulberry bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899818
> View attachment 2899820
> View attachment 2899821
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
It's an oak darwin leather jamie.


----------



## cariadwen

Hi lovely ladies, 
Does anyone know the name for this style of Mulberry, please?
Have searched back through lots of these pages, but so far am only seeing temptations for my next purchase, not this one...


----------



## JazzyJay

cariadwen said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> Does anyone know the name for this style of Mulberry, please?
> Have searched back through lots of these pages, but so far am only seeing temptations for my next purchase, not this one...


 
It appears to be a tetbury in wexford leather. You probably wouldn't find it as it would be quite some years old now, potentially 20.


----------



## cariadwen

Ah, thanks so much for that rapid reply JazzyJay! Yes, the description did say it was Wexford leather. Yummy.
I wasn't sure if it could be a tetbury because of the hardware on the strap, but they do look to be about the same size & style otherwise. 
It's in the post to me, can't wait for it to arrive &#128522;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

cariadwen said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> Does anyone know the name for this style of Mulberry, please?
> Have searched back through lots of these pages, but so far am only seeing temptations for my next purchase, not this one...



Beautiful classic oldie you've got coming. Dont forget a reveal for us classic mulberry lovers


----------



## Pilgrim

Hello all! I'm new member so cannot start new topic - may i ask here what Alexa is this? I have exactly same bag than in this link below
http://www.theluxurycloset.com/women/womens-handbags/mulberry-alexa-sparkle-tweed-leather-bag/

Is this Summer Tweed? I have understood there are some bags made all leather and some made of tweed with leather straps. Mine is definetely tweed. Gorgeous bag but very bad reviews here! Is this rare? Price seems pretty high in the link.


----------



## JazzyJay

Pilgrim said:


> Hello all! I'm new member so cannot start new topic - may i ask here what Alexa is this? I have exactly same bag than in this link below
> http://www.theluxurycloset.com/women/womens-handbags/mulberry-alexa-sparkle-tweed-leather-bag/
> 
> Is this Summer Tweed? I have understood there are some bags made all leather and some made of tweed with leather straps. Mine is definetely tweed. Gorgeous bag but very bad reviews here! Is this rare? Price seems pretty high in the link.


 
It is woven metallic. Summer tweed is not metallic if I recall.


----------



## Pilgrim

Oh thank you so much JazzyJay! It seems to be that! Can you tell me anything else about this? When was it made, anything? I googled and hit the wall -nothing usefull information. Few pics, thats it. I'm so glad it isn't the notorious summer tweed!


----------



## cariadwen

Thanks Ukpandagirl! Happy to oblige. Have another golden oldie on the way too, rather more battered but still lovable. Will post pics in another thread once they arrive


----------



## Ukpandagirl

cariadwen said:


> Thanks Ukpandagirl! Happy to oblige. Have another golden oldie on the way too, rather more battered but still lovable. Will post pics in another thread once they arrive



I'm a massive fan of the older styles and think the prices of some preloved bags at the moment are just so reasonable, I'm struggling not to fall off the couch again. I must be good and not buy anything else right now - so looking forward to your reveal soon!!!


----------



## Toothfairy29

Can anyone tell me what this is please


----------



## Louliu71

Somerset tote I think....oops didn't quote, that was for toothfairy


----------



## Toothfairy29

Louliu71 said:


> Somerset tote I think....oops didn't quote, that was for toothfairy



Thank you!! I googled the Somerset and you're right &#128077;


----------



## mjr100

Can someone advise which mulberry bag this is please and when it was made . Made in England tag with letter y. It has postman triple lock. Thanks


----------



## kdviloria29

Please help me in identifying this Mulberry please. Thanks!


----------



## DiJe40

It's a Kensington.. I have one in oak. Don't know when it was made, because I bought it preloved.
Mjr100


----------



## Ukpandagirl

kdviloria29 said:


> Please help me in identifying this Mulberry please. Thanks!



Looks like a Bleinham to me.


----------



## mjr100

Thankyou DiJe40


----------



## kdviloria29

Please help me ID this mulberry.. Thanks!


----------



## batfish

kdviloria29 said:


> Please help me ID this mulberry.. Thanks!




It's a roxanne I think.  The smaller version of the roxanne is a Rosemary but I think it's a roxanne rather than a rosemary.


----------



## batfish

kdviloria29 said:


> Please help me ID this mulberry.. Thanks!




If you're thinking of buying it, I'd post on the authenticate this thread first but they'll need more photos


----------



## kdviloria29

Hi thanks for replying! Yes, i was thinking of buying it but when i saw more pictures of the bag i decided not to. It seems fake (based on articles i have read online)..
So many fakes out there! Scary.


----------



## princesspig

Can you ID this one? I've never seen it before. 
It's not mine - I found the picture on another forum.







Thanks in advance!


----------



## holleigh

princesspig said:


> Can you ID this one? I've never seen it before.
> It's not mine - I found the picture on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Pretty sure  She's a Rampling ... xx's


----------



## Ukpandagirl

holleigh said:


> Pretty sure  She's a Rampling ... xx's



She is indeed - was a HG bag for me for ages


----------



## princesspig

Thanks, really appreciate it 

It's a lovely bag. I wish Mulberry would do something like these older styles again - much prefer them to the current ones.


----------



## Bromley

I'm interested in buying this bag, but I have absolutely no idea what bag it is. I can't seem to find it anywhere. Does anyone know? I would love to hear the name and the year it was manufactured. I'm guessing it's a pretty old bag...


----------



## JazzyJay

Bromley said:


> I'm interested in buying this bag, but I have absolutely no idea what bag it is. I can't seem to find it anywhere. Does anyone know? I would love to hear the name and the year it was manufactured. I'm guessing it's a pretty old bag...




You might want to get it authenticated on the Authenticate this Mulberry thread before you think further about buying it.


----------



## Bromley

JazzyJay said:


> You might want to get it authenticated on the Authenticate this Mulberry thread before you think further about buying it.



Oh, that doesn't sound good. Thank you for reply, I will definitely look into it further before purchasing it!


----------



## hev123

Hi, Any Ideas on the Name, Date or any info on this vintage Mulberry Tote?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391079440838?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance.


----------



## JazzyJay

hev123 said:


> Hi, Any Ideas on the Name, Date or any info on this vintage Mulberry Tote?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391079440838?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance.


 
I think the model is a hoxton, no idea on date.


----------



## hev123

JazzyJay said:


> I think the model is a hoxton, no idea on date.



thanks..


----------



## janni8080

Does anyone know approximately how old a bayswater is with the serial number 5285245? Thanks


----------



## Organza

Hi! Any idea what this bag is? Name, year? Serial 029501.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## holleigh

Organza said:


> Hi! Any idea what this bag is? Name, year? Serial 029501.
> Thank you in advance.



can we have a pic of the bag ? no way to tell from the serial alone xx Holls


----------



## Organza

Oh, sorry! There was a pic but somehow gone from my post. Here it is again.


----------



## Marie2010

Hi all, does anyone no the name of this old mulberry? 
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mulberry-Handbag-/151620740150?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item234d4ce436
*Many thanks! Marie


----------



## JazzyJay

Organza said:


> Oh, sorry! There was a pic but somehow gone from my post. Here it is again.


 
Looks like some form of hellier in harness leather.


----------



## JazzyJay

Marie2010 said:


> Hi all, does anyone no the name of this old mulberry?
> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mulberry-Handbag-/151620740150?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item234d4ce436*
> Many thanks! Marie


 
I think that may be a Penny.


----------



## Pari.68

Hi 

Can you help me authenticate the following










Thanks


----------



## holleigh

Pari.68 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you help me authenticate the following
> 
> View attachment 2937295
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937296
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937297
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi,

re-post your pics over on the thread linked below & one of the lovely Ladies will check it for you 

xx Holls


http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-894086.html


----------



## Marie2010

Many thanks JazzyJay! 
It must be fairly old, can you guess anything for that? Sometime in 1990s?


----------



## JazzyJay

Marie2010 said:


> Many thanks JazzyJay!
> It must be fairly old, can you guess anything for that? Sometime in 1990s?


 
No, it's not that old, within about the last 7-8 years I should think.


----------



## Marie2010

JazzyJay said:


> No, it's not that old, within about the last 7-8 years I should think.


Ok, thanks JazzyJay!


----------



## Chezza

Hi, is it possible for someone to authenticate this Mulberry? It's on eBay and quite keen to buy. They don't have the authenticity card but the serial number is 1399743
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/291415564141?nav=SEARCH


----------



## DiJe40

Chezza said:


> Hi, is it possible for someone to authenticate this Mulberry? It's on eBay and quite keen to buy. They don't have the authenticity card but the serial number is 1399743
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/291415564141?nav=SEARCH




Please, put your question in the authenticate thread. Click the link below
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-894086.html


----------



## ivilia

The listing has been removed


----------



## NenZ

Anybody have one of these or know what it is?  I've had it authenticated, but just curious what it was called and how old it is.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Popsicle7

Can anyone identify this Mulberry scarf design please? 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x3urglkhnxzwjpn/AAD2EFLg0pP1J-VYEnan8zpKa?dl=0


----------



## verystef

Help!! What have I just bought? Will check for authentication later but for now if be happy to know what it is??

Sorry for the link but I can't get the desktop site to work on my mobile.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321711938783 

Thanks
Xx


----------



## JazzyJay

Popsicle7 said:


> Can anyone identify this Mulberry scarf design please?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x3urglkhnxzwjpn/AAD2EFLg0pP1J-VYEnan8zpKa?dl=0


 
I think this is called a floral tree scarf.


----------



## JazzyJay

verystef said:


> Help!! What have I just bought? Will check for authentication later but for now if be happy to know what it is??
> 
> Sorry for the link but I can't get the desktop site to work on my mobile.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321711938783
> 
> Thanks
> Xx


 
It's a lloyd, and looks genuine based on those photos.


----------



## verystef

JazzyJay said:


> It's a lloyd, and looks genuine based on those photos.



Thanks! Everybody else was stumped!!!


----------



## pandako

Please! I want to know the name of this model!
Can anyone ID for me?


----------



## JazzyJay

pandako said:


> Please! I want to know the name of this model!
> Can anyone ID for me?


 
It's from the mabel range, but the exact model name is currently escaping me.


----------



## Salomis

Hi,
Can anyone identify this little bag?
Thank you!


----------



## Caylea

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81S-B8kC3RL._UY1600_CR0,0,1190,1600_.jpg

Hi, could someone please tell me what the color of this bag is called? I know it's one of the Cara Delevingne bags, but I'd love to know the exact name of the color... Thanks so much!


----------



## DiJe40

caylea said:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/i/81s-b8kc3rl._uy1600_cr0,0,1190,1600_.jpg
> 
> hi, could someone please tell me what the color of this bag is called? I know it's one of the cara delevingne bags, but i'd love to know the exact name of the color... Thanks so much!


----------



## Caylea

Thank you, Die 40!  I found this photo, too, but it looked so very different from the one I posted (mine's a lot more red-ish, isn't it?)  that I was wondering if they had done another color...


----------



## DiJe40

Caylea said:


> Thank you, Die 40!  I found this photo, too, but it looked so very different from the one I posted (mine's a lot more red-ish, isn't it?)  that I was wondering if they had done another color...




Yes..it's true.. there is a colour difference, maybe because it's from a different website.


----------



## Caylea

Mine's from the Amazon Outlet, which confused me because I thought the Cara bags were completely new - how can they be on sale already??


----------



## DiJe40

Caylea said:


> Mine's from the Amazon Outlet, which confused me because I thought the Cara bags were completely new - how can they be on sale already??



I have looked on the website,
are you sure these bags are authentic? Maybe ask in the thread authenticate..


----------



## Caylea

No, of course not. I'm definitely no expert!  I just thought that since the Amazon Outlet rather often sells expensive bags it would have gotten known somehow that they're selling fakes IF they did. 
Well, I ordered two (I can return them) and will post photos in the authenticate thread as soon as I get them. It's the one shown above (800 Eur) and the large in quilted lamb nappa (1200 Eur)...


----------



## JazzyJay

Salomis said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone identify this little bag?
> Thank you!


 
It's a jamie.


----------



## Sarah68

http://s931.photobucket.com/user/tillyflop68/library/Mulberry unknown?sort=3&page=1

Please would someone be able to give me more information on a cute tote gifted to me by an elderly neighbour.

Thank you


----------



## Salomis

JazzyJay said:


> It's a jamie.



Thank you!


----------



## JazzyJay

Sarah68 said:


> http://s931.photobucket.com/user/tillyflop68/library/Mulberry unknown?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Please would someone be able to give me more information on a cute tote gifted to me by an elderly neighbour.
> 
> Thank you


 
It could be a couple of different models but I can't see the handles; can you include a photo with the handles/straps and also provide the measurements in centimetres.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Jazzy you have just reminded me of this wee one.... Its 9 inches wide and 8 inches tall..any idea? Did this colour way come out in one particular year or anything..it has the o ld logo and the tartan lining


----------



## elvisfan4life

And inside


----------



## JazzyJay

elvisfan4life said:


> Jazzy you have just reminded me of this wee one.... Its 9 inches wide and 8 inches tall..any idea? Did this colour way come out in one particular year or anything..it has the o ld logo and the tartan lining


 
It's slightly before my specialist subject date range but I think the model may be a cameley. Or it might a Bell, those two models are very similar.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thx J excuse the pun...but bell is ringing a distant bell


----------



## Sarah68

JazzyJay said:


> It could be a couple of different models but I can't see the handles; can you include a photo with the handles/straps and also provide the measurements in centimetres.


Thank you for your reply.

I have attached a pic of the handles.  Measurements are approx: 33cms wide x 28cms high x 14 cms depth. Handle drop 34 cms. Each handle is 80 cms.  I hope that helps

Thank you

http://s931.photobucket.com/user/tillyflop68/media/image.jpg8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## Lakrits

elvisfan4life said:


> Jazzy you have just reminded me of this wee one.... Its 9 inches wide and 8 inches tall..any idea? Did this colour way come out in one particular year or anything..it has the o ld logo and the tartan lining



I used to have a similar bag in Black/Branston, but the handles had D-rings. It was called a Capri, bought in Harrods 2005.


----------



## MissPersnickety

I love my new Vintage Mulberry but what's it called? 
It's in red congo leather,  I can take more pics if you need me too.

x

http://s271.photobucket.com/user/Cambolina/media/MY%20Mulberry%20Vintage/20150409_143920_zpsvtt56d3p.jpg.html


----------



## JazzyJay

Lakrits said:


> I used to have a similar bag in Black/Branston, but the handles had D-rings. It was called a Capri, bought in Harrods 2005.


 
It's not a capris, that has a leather base and small leather triangles on the side coming up from the base. I think Elvis's bag is a Bell, as the Cameley only had the Mulberry oval patch on the front and not the leather bits.


----------



## JazzyJay

Sarah68 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I have attached a pic of the handles.  Measurements are approx: 33cms wide x 28cms high x 14 cms depth. Handle drop 34 cms. Each handle is 80 cms.  I hope that helps
> 
> Thank you
> 
> http://s931.photobucket.com/user/tillyflop68/media/image.jpg8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


 
I think it is either an arabella or a hoxton, there is little difference between the two.


----------



## elvisfan4life

JazzyJay said:


> It's not a capris, that has a leather base and small leather triangles on the side coming up from the base. I think Elvis's bag is a Bell, as the Cameley only had the Mulberry oval patch on the front and not the leather bits.



Yes im sure you are right as ever J....as soon as you said bell i knew that was it


----------



## Sarah68

Thank you so much xxx


----------



## Salomis

Hi,
Could you please help me to identify this model?
Thank you!


----------



## JazzyJay

Salomis said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me to identify this model?
> Thank you!


 
That's a kensington.


----------



## Salomis

JazzyJay said:


> That's a kensington.



Thank you!


----------



## VLS0209

Spotted this in a charity shop, never seen one like it - anybody know?


----------



## DiJe40

VLS0209 said:


> Spotted this in a charity shop, never seen one like it - anybody know?




Mulberry Annie


----------



## Ondrea

VLS0209 said:


> Spotted this in a charity shop, never seen one like it - anybody know?



I must live in the wrong place lucky you!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

VLS0209 said:


> Spotted this in a charity shop, never seen one like it - anybody know?



Wow, did you buy it??


----------



## Beads123

I am hoping someone  can help me identify this mulberry? Age, name or anything else ? I've searched the internet and can't see anything. Occasionally the odd bag in the same weave on ebay but not the same design. Really appreciate it. I can post mor pictures if needed.


----------



## kamille2002

Sorry for posting my previous post in the wrong thread! I am a Noob ...

Can a moderator remove the post for me, please?


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello! Can someone please help me with the name of this style? I don't know if it's a wallet (there are cc slots), a pouch, or clutch?




Thank you!


----------



## Nette

Hi! Could you say if this is real or fake? Unfortunately I only have these pictures.

Thanks!


----------



## holleigh

Nette said:


> Hi! Could you say if this is real or fake? Unfortunately I only have these pictures.
> 
> Thanks!



I have sent you a PM with some info' you may find helpful x


----------



## Ditte1d

Beautifull colour !


----------



## Kevm

Hi, wonder if someone could ID this bag we've acquired. I've tried googling and can't find one the same.  Any help much appreciated 

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/k...erry/DSCF1536_zpsotypxxrq.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## asmurre.l07

Think it's a Milton


----------



## Kevm

Wow, what a great thing the internet is, thanks asmurre.l07.  Googling Mulberry Milton reveals lots like it. 

I didn't even know there was such a thing as a handbag forum before today and now I'm a member of one 

thanks again!!


----------



## Jane miho

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MULBERRY-Li...oss-body-Bag-with-Gold-Hardware-/151643117546

Pls identify this baby's authority. 

Thanks


----------



## holleigh

Jane miho said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MULBERRY-Li...oss-body-Bag-with-Gold-Hardware-/151643117546
> 
> Pls identify this baby's authority.
> 
> Thanks



you'll need to pop this on the authentication thread .. link below for you & the details you need to give the ladies xx Holls


http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html

Item name: 
Item number: 
Seller ID: 
Link


----------



## Jane miho

Thank you!

Will do 



holleigh said:


> you'll need to pop this on the authentication thread .. link below for you & the details you need to give the ladies xx Holls
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html
> 
> Item name:
> Item number:
> Seller ID:
> Link


----------



## LolaLemon

Hi can anyone tell me if the colour of this mabel is indeed champagne? The only ones I can see on Google are metallic champagne but this one doesn't look to be metallic?

Thanks x

http://thefinerthingsaberdeen.com/p...el-tote-bag-in-champagne-with-brass-hardware/


----------



## JazzyJay

No, it's not champagne. Champagne is, as you say, metallic. I don't remember what colour it is though, but the leather looks to be lightweight antiqued.


----------



## LolaLemon

JazzyJay said:


> No, it's not champagne. Champagne is, as you say, metallic. I don't remember what colour it is though, but the leather looks to be lightweight antiqued.



Thanks Jazzy. Someone suggested Pebble... I need one in my life whatever it is!!


----------



## JazzyJay

LolaLemon said:


> Thanks Jazzy. Someone suggested Pebble... I need one in my life whatever it is!!


 
Yes, that's it, pebble lightweight antiqued.


----------



## LolaLemon

JazzyJay said:


> Yes, that's it, pebble lightweight antiqued.



Wonderful, I'll add that to your wanted list then!!


----------



## Sq888

Hello

New to site 

I recently bought a secondhand Mulberry (I think) handbag, and wanted to know what it might be called as can't find a match on Google images or anywhere really   So I sent pics to Mulberry direct and they can't match it either.  They did say however that their archives only go back to 1999 and not 1971 when Mulberry formed, so because of the quality of the bag I do believe it is indeed genuine, and must be pre-1999, but obv would love to know for sure what it is   As I am new to the site I can't upload pics until I have made a few more posts, so keep an eye open as I will be posting pics soon and asking the question if anybody knows what it is 

Thanks


----------



## Caylea

I just came across this beauty (nope, not talking about the model but the bag ) - can anyone tell me what it's called? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Louliu71

Caylea said:


> I just came across this beauty (nope, not talking about the model but the bag ) - can anyone tell me what it's called? Thanks so much!!




Alice in oxblood me thinks, lovely!


----------



## Caylea

You're right, thanks so much!!


----------



## Monkalot

Hello all,

This is my first post in any forum, so I hope I'm doing it correctly... Confused already as it says post a 'reply' and I want to ask a new question.... Anyway, here goes....

I have bought this small Mulberry purse/clutch with gunmetal clasp and what looks like reptile skin finish.

The quality is fantastic and I love it.... But I don't actually know the name of it or when it was made. Extensive googling of various descriptive search terms has got me nowhere.

I don't seem to be able to upload more than one pic to show you inside.... Will try and upload another in a second post now...

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks v much.


----------



## Monkalot

Here's an internal shot of the above. Thanks again.


----------



## Monkalot

Also, the inside label has SAM stamped on it. 

After more searching, I see on this forum that means it is a sample? 

So I'm not sure what this means... What is a sample? will it not have a name? And does that make it less valuable/desirable? 

I certainly don't think it has impacted on quality, the finish is perfect.... Pictures don't really show this. I can try to take better/clearer photos if required.  
Thanks again!


----------



## JazzyJay

A sample is a model made pre-production which may or may not subsequently go into production. Some samples will be produced as full production models with some further tweaks and some do not get produced. Your photos are not of a model I recognise, so doesn't appear to be one that went into production.


----------



## Monkalot

Thanks so much for your response JazzyJay. That explains a lot!

So, when I come to sell it on or exchange it for something new in the future, will that make it harder because it can't be identified? 

How could it be valued and authenticity checked by a third party without comparison?

Thanks again.


----------



## caz01

Hi need to know if these two Mulberry bags are genuine pls, they end tomorrow
One has broken strap and the other a broken lock
Which one is best do u think?
No 251966908334
No 321760823412


----------



## asmurre.l07

Hi can you tell me the names of these two vintage mulberry bags thanks my mum thought the small one was a tedbury but not sure 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thankyou


----------



## stiina

Hello, 

Can anyone please help me identify this bag?  It is very unique looking yet I'm having trouble to find what the name or year of the bag could be?  

Thank you kindly for your help


----------



## abitfairytale

Hi

I just purchased this bag from eBay - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271855745528?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT - which Rosie is it?

I tried google but this bag never showed up!


----------



## Charlotte95

Hey everyone! I saw this gorgeous bag on a website. It looks like the Bayswater small satchel, accept this one doesn't have 'rings' on the inside where the longer strap normally would go... Anybody knows which kind of bays this is? Thank you 

images-cdn.ecwid.com/images/5194019/242176940.jpg

images-cdn.ecwid.com/images/5194019/242176942.jpg

images-cdn.ecwid.com/images/5194019/242176943.jpg


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Charlotte95 said:


> Hey everyone! I saw this gorgeous bag on a website. It looks like the Bayswater small satchel, accept this one doesn't have 'rings' on the inside where the longer strap normally would go... Anybody knows which kind of bays this is? Thank you
> 
> images-cdn.ecwid.com/images/5194019/242176940.jpg
> 
> images-cdn.ecwid.com/images/5194019/242176942.jpg
> 
> images-cdn.ecwid.com/images/5194019/242176943.jpg



I can't see your photos. But by the sounds of it, it's a Ledbury the fore runner to the SBS


----------



## Charlotte95

Thank you so much Ukpandagirl! I googled the ledbury you stated, and this kind seemed to have adjustable straps on the sides to make the bag smaller or larger, but 'my bag' (haven't bought it... Yet &#128521 doesn't have this. The sides are just stitched together. Do you know if this is normal? Anyway, thank you SO MUCH.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Charlotte95 said:


> Thank you so much Ukpandagirl! I googled the ledbury you stated, and this kind seemed to have adjustable straps on the sides to make the bag smaller or larger, but 'my bag' (haven't bought it... Yet &#65533;&#65533 doesn't have this. The sides are just stitched together. Do you know if this is normal? Anyway, thank you SO MUCH.



Have your got a working link you can post... Am intrigued now....  does it have small handles or a long strap???


----------



## Charlotte95

Perhaps if you copy paste the links in my previous post? Still haven't figured out how to put pics in here, sorry... I'll try tomorrow on my windows computer, maybe that will work. It just has the small handles, from the front it looks exactly like the ledbury.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Charlotte95 said:


> Perhaps if you copy paste the links in my previous post? Still haven't figured out how to put pics in here, sorry... I'll try tomorrow on my windows computer, maybe that will work. It just has the small handles, from the front it looks exactly like the ledbury.



Cool, I'm crunching my brain trying to think what it could be. Hopefully others will be through with the answer but I'm struggling right now. Lol.

Looking forward to a link or photo


----------



## Charlotte95

I think it worked....


----------



## JazzyJay

Yes, it is a ledbury and not all ledburys have interior straps, just as some are lined, some have feet and some don't have lining or feet.


----------



## Charlotte95

Aha! Thank you so much JazzyJay!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Charlotte95 said:


> I think it worked....



She's a very pretty Ledbury.


----------



## Mommomlusea

Thanks for welcoming me !!  Is this a Mulberry Somerset ?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Can't see a picture?


----------



## Mommomlusea

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131528650960


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mommomlusea said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131528650960



It is a Somerset tote.


----------



## Mommomlusea

Thank you so very much &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mommomlusea said:


> Thank you so very much &#128536;&#128536;



I'd post think link in the authentication section so the ladies there can confirm its genuine.

Read the thread notes at the beginning - there are rules of how to use the service. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html

If my link doesn't work, go into the shopping section and you will see the thread you need...


----------



## Lauraleslie

Hi, I'm new to this site. My (very kind) husband bought me this mulberry handbag second hand a few years ago. I've struggled to identify it. I wondered if anyone on here can help? Thanks.


----------



## asmurre.l07

Not sure if it's a Jamie?


----------



## asmurre.l07

Does anyone know the name of this mulberry bag its smaller than a Blenheim but not sure if name thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

Lauraleslie said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site. My (very kind) husband bought me this mulberry handbag second hand a few years ago. I've struggled to identify it. I wondered if anyone on here can help? Thanks.


 
This is a congo leather oxford, similar to a jamie, but a jamie has a front pocket.


----------



## JazzyJay

asmurre.l07 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this mulberry bag its smaller than a Blenheim but not sure if name thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027966


 
This is a tasselled utah in coconut matt glove leather.


----------



## janedee

Hello, could anyone tell me the name of this bag please? I have had a look through your different threads but can't find a picture of this one. Thank you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://s361.photobucket.com/user/janedphotos/media/2015-06-12 13.53.29.jpg.html


----------



## JazzyJay

janedee said:


> Hello, could anyone tell me the name of this bag please? I have had a look through your different threads but can't find a picture of this one. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s361.photobucket.com/user/janedphotos/media/2015-06-12 13.53.29.jpg.html


 
It's a girls name, and from the Celia and Bridget family, thinking Isabella but I don't think that is right. Someone else may know.


----------



## Salomis

Originally Posted by janedee
Hello, could anyone tell me the name of this bag please? I have had a look through your different threads but can't find a picture of this one. Thank you!http://forum.purseblog.com/<a href=h...2013.53.29.jpg

http://s361.photobucket.com/user/jan...53.29.jpg.html
It's a girls name, and from the Celia and Bridget family, thinking Isabella but I don't think that is right. Someone else may know.

Isnt it Cher?
I think my first ever Mulberry bag was Cher and it looked exactly the same (just different color)


----------



## JazzyJay

Salomis said:


> Originally Posted by janedee
> Hello, could anyone tell me the name of this bag please? I have had a look through your different threads but can't find a picture of this one. Thank you!http://forum.purseblog.com/<a href=h...2013.53.29.jpg
> 
> http://s361.photobucket.com/user/jan...53.29.jpg.html
> It's a girls name, and from the Celia and Bridget family, thinking Isabella but I don't think that is right. Someone else may know.
> 
> Isnt it Cher?
> I think my first ever Mulberry bag was Cher and it looked exactly the same (just different color)


 
Ah yes, I think you might be right with Cher! Nothing like Isabella, I think that was made from kalahari leather anyway and kind of folds over with long straps.


----------



## asmurre.l07

Hi does any one know the name of this vintage mulberry? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

That's a breton I thnk, in mississippi leather.


----------



## asmurre.l07

Thankyou very much , is this one the same?


----------



## Lauraleslie

Fabulous, thanks for your help ladies.


----------



## Jilliepip

I was given this from my Mum's Mulberry collection.  I personally don't like it and want to sell. But would like to know what it is first. Any ideas?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Jilliepip said:


> I was given this from my Mum's Mulberry collection.  I personally don't like it and want to sell. But would like to know what it is first. Any ideas?



Looks like a Utah to me.


----------



## Sunnygirlpeach3

Hello, my mum bought this bag and gave it to me, has anyone seen a style like this before? Surely it's fake? It has a RiRi zipper and serial number 548651, any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Sunnygirlpeach3 said:


> Hello, my mum bought this bag and gave it to me, has anyone seen a style like this before? Surely it's fake? It has a RiRi zipper and serial number 548651, any help would be much appreciated!



Looks like a shimmy. If it's mid sized it's an East West Shimmy. It should have a large strap on it with big hook like claw clasps to attach the to "d" rings. Can't tell you whether it's real or not a you'd need to go to the authenticate thread which is under the shopping thread in the main box above this forum... There are specific details the authentications will need to identify/ authenticate this for you.    Read the first post and it is obvious from there what is required


----------



## foxpowell

can anyone help me identify this mulberry please? I've had it authenticated. I know it's vintage, rare and made in the UK. Thanks


----------



## jasminewang

Hi Ladies,

I just bought this one from ebay, but hasn't despatched, so loooong waiting time, but it's also a special colour, as you are all so experienced, could anyone identify this colour for me? Is it a grey green, or deep green, or closer to black with a green tone? Does it look like forest green? Thanks!

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301665082892

-jas


----------



## CatrineH

Hello!

I am an new old member of TPF. Had to register a new account because I cant remember my account name and login.

I bought this clipper from a seller on ebay. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301635051060?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The seller describes it as an "Extra large clipper", and it really is big. 
Does anyone knows anything about the extra large clipper? When did Mulberry sell them? Or is it just a sample bag?
Hoping somebody can tell me anything about this bag! 

TIA!
//Catrine


----------



## cberrill2

jasminewang said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just bought this one from ebay, but hasn't despatched, so loooong waiting time, but it's also a special colour, as you are all so experienced, could anyone identify this colour for me? Is it a grey green, or deep green, or closer to black with a green tone? Does it look like forest green? Thanks!
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301665082892
> 
> -jas


Hello;

Considering the date on the receipt I would say most likely an evergreen, I think thats the only dark green out last year (with the exception of outlets; which this is not)


----------



## jasminewang

cberrill2 said:


> Hello;
> 
> Considering the date on the receipt I would say most likely an evergreen, I think thats the only dark green out last year (with the exception of outlets; which this is not)


Hi cberrill2,

Thanks for the hint! Yeah indeed it looks very much like evergreen! Thanks 

J.


----------



## JazzyJay

CatrineH said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am an new old member of TPF. Had to register a new account because I cant remember my account name and login.
> 
> I bought this clipper from a seller on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301635051060?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The seller describes it as an "Extra large clipper", and it really is big.
> Does anyone knows anything about the extra large clipper? When did Mulberry sell them? Or is it just a sample bag?
> Hoping somebody can tell me anything about this bag!
> 
> TIA!
> //Catrine


 
The clippers with the webbing trim and handles were made for the outlets. The full price models had leather handles/trim.


----------



## wadaiko

It looks like an Alexa, But the belts are different. Does somebody know the style.
Spottend it on a blog. Really gorgeous.


----------



## cberrill2

wadaiko said:


> It looks like an Alexa, But the belts are different. Does somebody know the style.
> Spottend it on a blog. Really gorgeous.


Hello;

I think it may simple be called a 'buckle bag'. Not 100% though!


----------



## kerplunk

wadaiko said:


> It looks like an Alexa, But the belts are different. Does somebody know the style.
> Spottend it on a blog. Really gorgeous.


It's a Buckle Bag in Midnight Two Tone Lambskin


----------



## wadaiko

kerplunk said:


> It's a Buckle Bag in Midnight Two Tone Lambskin



Thank you! I think I found my HG

Edit: and I then saw a thread where the buckles kept jumping off..


----------



## elvisfan4life

wadaiko said:


> Thank you! I think I found my HG
> 
> Edit: and I then saw a thread where the buckles kept jumping off..



Check out the thread that says most had to be sent back as fat leaked out of the leather too!!!


----------



## wadaiko

elvisfan4life said:


> Check out the thread that says most had to be sent back as fat leaked out of the leather too!!!



Ooh!! I saw that one! I also found one where it attracts little bugs.. smh


----------



## Ukpandagirl

elvisfan4life said:


> Check out the thread that says most had to be sent back as fat leaked out of the leather too!!!


 
eeeew..... that's nasty


----------



## elvisfan4life

elvisfan4life said:


> Check out the thread that says most had to be sent back as fat leaked out of the leather too!!!



Lol not one of their best ever leather choices thats for sure


----------



## roppa

HI
Could someone tell me which style this Mulberry is please

many thanks in advance


----------



## JazzyJay

roppa said:


> HI
> Could someone tell me which style this Mulberry is please
> 
> many thanks in advance


 
It's a postman's lock shoulder.


----------



## roppa

great thanks


----------



## roppa

sorry, me again, does anyone know the RRP of the Postmans lock shoulder?

Thanks


----------



## Charmaine13

Hey everyone  So on my way home yesterday I saw on the back of the Stylist magazine this advert which showed some Mulberry bags. I know one of them is the Cara but I was wondering if anyone could identify the size of the lily and possibly the colour  

Many thanks


----------



## Ukpandagirl

It's a medium lily. My pics in black and white so no idea of the colour!!


----------



## Charmaine13

Ukpandagirl said:


> It's a medium lily. My pics in black and white so no idea of the colour!!


Thanks  The advert was in black and white so that's why I was unsure about the colour. The postman's lock seems quite big though?


----------



## kerplunk

Charmaine13 said:


> Thanks  The advert was in black and white so that's why I was unsure about the colour. The postman's lock seems quite big though?


Looks more like a regular that's flying back towards the camera, the proportions look off to be a medium.


----------



## Izzybet

Just seen this on a local Facebook selling page, does anyone know the name? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I don't want to but it, just curious [emoji3]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Izzybet said:


> Just seen this on a local Facebook selling page, does anyone know the name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076798
> 
> I don't want to but it, just curious [emoji3]



Somerset messenger.


----------



## wadaiko

Does somebody know the name of this bag?


----------



## MiniMabel

wadaiko said:


> Does somebody know the name of this bag?




It's a Shimmy.


----------



## wadaiko

MiniMabel said:


> It's a Shimmy.



Thx!


----------



## LadyMoose

Any ideas as to what this little old love is? Obviously a vintage. Any clues? Thanks


----------



## LadyMoose

Sorry can't add pics properly!


----------



## LadyMoose

Thank you x


----------



## LadyMoose

Last one!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Who can identify all the bags in the background?????????


----------



## WaitingToRetire

LadyMoose said:


> Any ideas as to what this little old love is? Obviously a vintage. Any clues? Thanks


Aaaah - I spotted that one on Ebay - You beat me to it!


----------



## evebee

Still the wrong thread. Aghhh


----------



## JazzyJay

elvisfan4life said:


> Who can identify all the bags in the background?????????


 
Me! lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

JazzyJay said:


> Me! lol



Oh please do J!!!!L! Wondering if bottom right is a willby?


----------



## kayebrown

Can anybody identify this lovely little bag?  I was sat next to someone at a course today & she had it but couldn't tell me the name.  Theres a pristine one for sale on ebay but it's very expensive.  The lady I was sat next to said it was 5 years old.  Thanks!


----------



## JazzyJay

kayebrown said:


> Can anybody identify this lovely little bag?  I was sat next to someone at a course today & she had it but couldn't tell me the name.  Theres a pristine one for sale on ebay but it's very expensive.  The lady I was sat next to said it was 5 years old.  Thanks!


 
It's a joelle shoulder.


----------



## kayebrown

Thanks very much Jazzy Jay!  I can look out for one now x


----------



## GoStanford

http://www.gilt.com/brand/mulberry/...bayswater-leather-large-satchel?origin=search

Could you take a look at this listing and see if the Oak Bayswater actually looks like Oak?  It looks a bit darker to me, but I may be mixing up Oak and Deer Brown.  Thanks and sorry if I posted this in the wrong area!


----------



## JazzyJay

GoStanford said:


> http://www.gilt.com/brand/mulberry/...bayswater-leather-large-satchel?origin=search
> 
> Could you take a look at this listing and see if the Oak Bayswater actually looks like Oak?  It looks a bit darker to me, but I may be mixing up Oak and Deer Brown.  Thanks and sorry if I posted this in the wrong area!


 
Yes, it looks like oak. The oak colour can vary from quite a bit from fairly light to quite dark. Probably depends how the dye is mixed for that particular batch.


----------



## GoStanford

JazzyJay said:


> Yes, it looks like oak. The oak colour can vary from quite a bit from fairly light to quite dark. Probably depends how the dye is mixed for that particular batch.


Thanks so much for the quick response!  I'm lucky those of you overseas can answer questions from those of us in the United States - the time difference helped me out.


----------



## enitsirhk

Hi ladies! Does anybody know what is the name of this bag please? I search last night and I think it's similar to Wilton and Eva.  
Thank you so much! Xx


----------



## JazzyJay

enitsirhk said:


> Hi ladies! Does anybody know what is the name of this bag please? I search last night and I think it's similar to Wilton and Eva.
> Thank you so much! Xx


 
It's an abingdon in damson chester (goatskin) leather.


----------



## enitsirhk

JazzyJay said:


> It's an abingdon in damson chester (goatskin) leather.


Thanks JazzyJay! X


----------



## Amandines

Hi Lovely Ladies! 
I stumbled across this bronze beauty,  a tote large enough to house everything i need. I wonder if It's a Soho of some sort, but I have never seen noe before?  Could noe of you help me, please?


----------



## Amandines

So sorry for my autocorrectmistakes....


----------



## JazzyJay

Amandines said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies!
> I stumbled across this bronze beauty,  a tote large enough to house everything i need. I wonder if It's a Soho of some sort, but I have never seen noe before?  Could noe of you help me, please?


 
If it is genuine, which I can't tell from just that one photo, then it would appear to be from the soho range, but it isn't a model I recognise.


----------



## Amandines

Thank you! I am pretty sure it is genuine, the seller offered me information (bag purchased in Paris 2008), she had the receipt but it was too old to be read. She had a huge collection of genuine bags, and I met her in person at her home.
It has a wonderful  bronze/antique gold colour, and very little wear and tear.  One strap has to be secured,  that's all. I paid the equal of £85 for it, and just wanted to know  more if anyone knew.. Thank you so much!


----------



## Amandines

I seem to have a problem uploading pics,  but she measures 35x35x15 cm, has a very good quality brownish lining and tag number 327459


----------



## dawnch

Hello


This bag has seen many better days, and would benefit from a strap repair. I have the long strap for it as well but it is so heavy with very heavy clips, I don't think I would use it.


I just wondered what the bag was called.
Thanks


----------



## MiniMabel

dawnch said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> This bag has seen many better days, and would benefit from a strap repair. I have the long strap for it as well but it is so heavy with very heavy clips, I don't think I would use it.
> 
> 
> I just wondered what the bag was called.
> Thanks




Hi - this is called "Shimmy".


----------



## dawnch

Hi-ya


I was just browsing back and found one posted about the 26th July!! Thanks for getting back to me. It was a car boot find, and it's definitely seen better days, but I still think it's got some life left, and I wouldn't worry about it being thrown around for the price I paid. Just not sure if the strap will hold out. 


Thanks


----------



## MiniMabel

dawnch said:


> Hi-ya
> 
> 
> I was just browsing back and found one posted about the 26th July!! Thanks for getting back to me. It was a car boot find, and it's definitely seen better days, but I still think it's got some life left, and I wouldn't worry about it being thrown around for the price I paid. Just not sure if the strap will hold out.
> 
> 
> Thanks



You're welcome!   Great find!


----------



## evklepp

Faithful said:


> I just love this colour


Nice


----------



## evklepp

RascalCat said:


> stunning colour, and stunning bag!


Very nice!


----------



## Salomis

Hi and welcome to the Forum!

I believe this is a wrong thread - if you need the bag authenticated you need to go to: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html
Please read post 1 - it will give you all the rules that you need to know to have your bag authenticated


----------



## Ondrea

Hi does anyone know the name of this model of vintage mulberry, thanks


----------



## Ondrea

Ellie just confirmed its a clevedon for me, another one to remember!


----------



## Izzy48

Has anyone seen this bag?

http://www.mulberry.com/us/collections/aw15

I hope all of you can see this. I really like the looks of it but was told by my SA they elected not to order it. However, I never have seen it online except in a 2015 ad but not a description or to purchase. 

Anyone know this bag or have an opinion?

The last row of pictures, the first bag on the left with the short zippers on the front.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone seen this bag?
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/collections/aw15
> 
> I hope all of you can see this. I really like the looks of it but was told by my SA they elected not to order it. However, I never have seen it online except in a 2015 ad but not a description or to purchase.
> 
> Anyone know this bag or have an opinion?
> 
> The last row of pictures, the first bag on the left with the short zippers on the front.


Hi Izzy,

The bag you're referring to is the Darby and sources have advised it is not going into production. 
You can find further reference to this if you read back through this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/new-coming-soon-section-867632.html


----------



## Izzy48

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi Izzy,
> 
> The bag you're referring to is the Darby and sources have advised it is not going into production.
> You can find further reference to this if you read back through this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/new-coming-soon-section-867632.html



Thank you so much for your response. Seems I always like what I can't get. Again, thanks for the information!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you so much for your response. Seems I always like what I can't get. Again, thanks for the information!


Me too Izzy, first Mulberry I've wanted for a while.
My understanding is those produced for the catwalk and catalogue have gone into archive. 
Let's hope they decide to release later...


----------



## draw82

Hi
I bought a Mulberry with square tab inside, and there is imprinted the letter "R" on right side(next to "Mulberry" print) what does that meän?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

draw82 said:


> Hi
> I bought a Mulberry with square tab inside, and there is imprinted the letter "R" on right side(next to "Mulberry" print) what does that meän?



Older mulberry bags that had square labels had letters (or a letter) to signify the craftsman/woman who made/worked on the bag. My bays has LF on it.


----------



## draw82

Ukpandagirl said:


> Older mulberry bags that had square labels had letters (or a letter) to signify the craftsman/woman who made/worked on the bag. My bays has LF on it.



Ahh... Thank you  what years do you know they did this? Would be nice to know age


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone, after going through mulberry leather thread, I still can't be sure what leather is my Bayswater.  I'd really appreciate if you guys could help me to identify leather n color of this bag.  I never bother to keep receipt of any bag I bought from store.  Thanks in advance! [emoji8] 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 With flash



	

		
			
		

		
	
 w/o flash


----------



## Ukpandagirl

draw82 said:


> Ahh... Thank you  what years do you know they did this? Would be nice to know age



If you bung a photo up on here I'm sure someone will have an idea. I'm on hols at the moment and don't have mine with me but she's about 10 yrs old.  My Anthony is the small and she's about the same age!


----------



## draw82

Ukpandagirl said:


> Older mulberry bags that had square labels had letters (or a letter) to signify the craftsman/woman who made/worked on the bag. My bays has LF on it.


Hi . 
Thank you
Would ne nice to know the model name also

https://m.facebook.com/maibritt.vanttinen/albums/10152909404736899/?_rdr


----------



## draw82

https://m.facebook.com/maibritt.van...52909404736899.1073741831.574936898&source=56


----------



## casseyelsie

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone, after going through mulberry leather thread, I still can't be sure what leather is my Bayswater.  I'd really appreciate if you guys could help me to identify leather n color of this bag.  I never bother to keep receipt of any bag I bought from store.  Thanks in advance! [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3107068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 3107069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/o flash




Gentle bump.  Would really appreciate if anyone could help. I'm very curious to know.  TIA [emoji8]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

casseyelsie said:


> Gentle bump.  Would really appreciate if anyone could help. I'm very curious to know.  TIA [emoji8]


Looks like grainy calfskin


----------



## DNA88

Can anyone please tell me if this is authentic before i buy it?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

DNA88 said:


> Can anyone please tell me if this is authentic before i buy it?



Please use this thread to post as per the instructions a the beginning of the thread.  There are strict requirements required in order to assist.... The lovely ladies there will authenticate for you. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...erry-please-read-post-1-first-901871-170.html


----------



## Hippydippytoo

Hello agian
Please can you check if this bag is genuine in your option Thanjs
eBay item
Title : mulberry effie
Item number: 121743370672
Seller id: Kib290292
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121743370672?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item has advised black label inside says made in chine

Thanks 
Zoe


----------



## jeangenie65

Hi all, I've just had this bag authenticated on here and was wondering if anyone can give me more details about this bag 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...7675.l2557&clk_rvr_id=890929057973&rmvSB=true

I would love to know the name, leather colour and apx age of this bag as it was a present.

I also have a blenheim bag which I've worn to death, would this be older or younger than the bag I've just received, thanks in advance for any help


----------



## MiniMabel

Hippydippytoo said:


> Hello agian
> Please can you check if this bag is genuine in your option Thanjs
> eBay item
> Title : mulberry effie
> Item number: 121743370672
> Seller id: Kib290292
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121743370672?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item has advised black label inside says made in chine
> 
> Thanks
> Zoe




Hi - the link below will direct you to the Mulberry Authentication thread.....

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


----------



## JazzyJay

jeangenie65 said:


> Hi all, I've just had this bag authenticated on here and was wondering if anyone can give me more details about this bag
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...7675.l2557&clk_rvr_id=890929057973&rmvSB=true
> 
> I would love to know the name, leather colour and apx age of this bag as it was a present.
> 
> I also have a blenheim bag which I've worn to death, would this be older or younger than the bag I've just received, thanks in advance for any help




It's called a hoxton and is in coffee nappa leather, dates from 2007.


----------



## DiJe40

Hi..can someone help me with the name of this bag? http://link.marktplaats.nl/m959121066


----------



## Louliu71

DiJe40 said:


> Hi..can someone help me with the name of this bag? http://link.marktplaats.nl/m959121066
> View attachment 3112356




Rio perhaps?


----------



## Louliu71

Louliu71 said:


> Rio perhaps?




Ignore me, sorry think rio is a leather type


----------



## DiJe40

Louliu71 said:


> Ignore me, sorry think rio is a leather type




I googled Rio..and there came some images..of this type of bag. Maybe it's a Rio leather Ayler..? Thanx [emoji6]


----------



## JazzyJay

DiJe40 said:


> Hi..can someone help me with the name of this bag? http://link.marktplaats.nl/m959121066
> View attachment 3112356


 
It's called a cody.


----------



## draw82

Anyone?


----------



## jeangenie65

JazzyJay said:


> It's called a hoxton and is in coffee nappa leather, dates from 2007.


thank you so much


----------



## DiJe40

JazzyJay said:


> It's called a cody.




Oh..thank you very much x


----------



## EmilyA28

Hi everyone. Could you please take a look at this bag and tell me your thought? I'm a little concerned over the dust bag. I've also asked for more pics. Waiting to hear back. http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-Ant...076?nav=SEARCH
Thanks in advance. EmilyA


----------



## Ukpandagirl

EmilyA28 said:


> Hi everyone. Could you please take a look at this bag and tell me your thought? I'm a little concerned over the dust bag. I've also asked for more pics. Waiting to hear back. http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-Ant...076?nav=SEARCH
> Thanks in advance. EmilyA



The listings appears to have been removed?


----------



## EmilyA28

That's strange, I can still see it. Try this. And thanks for taking the time to look for me. 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-Antony-Small-Black-natural-leather-/331641661076?nav=SEARCH


----------



## JazzyJay

EmilyA28 said:


> That's strange, I can still see it. Try this. And thanks for taking the time to look for me.
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-Antony-Small-Black-natural-leather-/331641661076?nav=SEARCH


 
This thread is to identify a model rather than authenticate it. There is a separate thread in the Shopping section for authentication.


----------



## violeturq

I thought I knew most of the Mulberries, but I haven't seen this one before and I really like the design.
Can anyone tell me what it is? It appears to be similar to a medium Lily size and shape, but with a leather grab handle, and leather cross body strap.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-Handbag-/321851055274?hash=item4aefd15caa


----------



## Ukpandagirl

violeturq said:


> I thought I knew most of the Mulberries, but I haven't seen this one before and I really like the design.
> Can anyone tell me what it is? It appears to be similar to a medium Lily size and shape, but with a leather grab handle, and leather cross body strap.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-Handbag-/321851055274?hash=item4aefd15caa



Postman lock satchel - small by the looks of it too.


----------



## violeturq

Ukpandagirl said:


> Postman lock satchel - small by the looks of it too.


Thanks. Any idea what year they stopped making it?

Elle


----------



## casseyelsie

OMG!  I just saw a few BEAUTIFUL Mulberry when I googled Mulberry Pouch.  I would really appreciate if anyone can give me names of these bags n also let me know if they r still available in store?  TIA [emoji8]


----------



## LadyMoose

Hello ladies, any ideas on this bag? Looks Brynn like, but can't find another anywhere!
Thanks xx


----------



## _purseaddict_

casseyelsie said:


> OMG!  I just saw a few BEAUTIFUL Mulberry when I googled Mulberry Pouch.  I would really appreciate if anyone can give me names of these bags n also let me know if they r still available in store?  TIA [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3121738
> View attachment 3121739
> View attachment 3121740
> View attachment 3121741




I like that red pouch too. Anybody know what it is called? I want to find on eBay. Thank you. [emoji3]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

casseyelsie said:


> OMG!  I just saw a few BEAUTIFUL Mulberry when I googled Mulberry Pouch.  I would really appreciate if anyone can give me names of these bags n also let me know if they r still available in store?  TIA [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3121738
> View attachment 3121739
> View attachment 3121740
> View attachment 3121741



None are available now. From right to left, the wristlets appear on eBay a fair bit. The Daria wristlet ive seen on eBay too. The lily with that detailing appears from time to time on the usual trusted reseller sites and the alexa camera bag (I think it's called) appears regularly on eBay too.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

violeturq said:


> Thanks. Any idea what year they stopped making it?
> 
> Elle



I'm not sure as I didn't like them when they first came out but of course, being the fussy chump that I am, I now love them. The Edie before the postmans lock satchel was beautiful too with a really cool guitar strap style shoulder strap.


----------



## violeturq

Ukpandagirl said:


> I'm not sure as I didn't like them when they first came out but of course, being the fussy chump that I am, I now love them. The Edie before the postmans lock satchel was beautiful too with a really cool guitar strap style shoulder strap.


Haha... it's always the way isn't it? I do that too, start liking something when it's too late!


----------



## casseyelsie

Ukpandagirl said:


> None are available now. From right to left, the wristlets appear on eBay a fair bit. The Daria wristlet ive seen on eBay too. The lily with that detailing appears from time to time on the usual trusted reseller sites and the alexa camera bag (I think it's called) appears regularly on eBay too.




Thanks so much UKPandaGirl [emoji4]


----------



## JazzyJay

LadyMoose said:


> Hello ladies, any ideas on this bag? Looks Brynn like, but can't find another anywhere!
> Thanks xx


 
It's a postman's lock tote.


----------



## Annapyr

Ukpandagirl said:


> Postman lock satchel - small by the looks of it too.



Does anyone know if they made this in Oak? If so I'm going to be on the hunt.


----------



## Bex35

Hi ladies. I'm new to this forum but am already drooling over all the lovely bags and purses!  I only have a couple of beautiful designer bags but hoping to extend my collection and finding all your advice and expertise invaluable.  Recently purchased a vintage Mulberry from a colleague's mother and hoping it's genuine. I understand when I've been a member a little while I can post pictures etc and get some opinions so can't wait for that!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Bex35 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm new to this forum but am already drooling over all the lovely bags and purses!  I only have a couple of beautiful designer bags but hoping to extend my collection and finding all your advice and expertise invaluable.  Recently purchased a vintage Mulberry from a colleague's mother and hoping it's genuine. I understand when I've been a member a little while I can post pictures etc and get some opinions so can't wait for that!



Welcome !!


----------



## mary79

Ukpandagirl said:


> I'm not sure as I didn't like them when they first came out but of course, being the fussy chump that I am, I now love them. The Edie before the postmans lock satchel was beautiful too with a really cool guitar strap style shoulder strap.


Yes, definitely an Alexa camera bag. I have the same one and I love it. I think I got mine in 2012 from Bicester if that helps?


----------



## MiniMabel

Bex35 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm new to this forum but am already drooling over all the lovely bags and purses!  I only have a couple of beautiful designer bags but hoping to extend my collection and finding all your advice and expertise invaluable.  Recently purchased a vintage Mulberry from a colleague's mother and hoping it's genuine. I understand when I've been a member a little while I can post pictures etc and get some opinions so can't wait for that!




Hi Bex35 - welcome!

We love Mulberry's of all ages so we look forward to seeing your bag!


----------



## Dee_London

Hi all!

I'm also new here. Been lurking for a while, admiring your wonderful collections!! I have recently been gifted my first Mulberry (Freya in rose) and she is an absolute stunner! I can't wait to share some details.

I can tell this is not going to be my last Mulberry purchase.

Great forum, so glad I found you guys!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Dee_London said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm also new here. Been lurking for a while, admiring your wonderful collections!! I have recently been gifted my first Mulberry (Freya in rose) and she is an absolute stunner! I can't wait to share some details.
> 
> I can tell this is not going to be my last Mulberry purchase.
> 
> Great forum, so glad I found you guys!



Welcome rose pink is so lovely well done you!!!


----------



## Dee_London

elvisfan4life said:


> Welcome rose pink is so lovely well done you!!!



D'aww ! Thank you. I am totally enamoured with it. Still new smelling of leather.


----------



## Gringach

Yes, looks like a beautil bag!! Congratulations!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Bex35 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm new to this forum but am already drooling over all the lovely bags and purses!  I only have a couple of beautiful designer bags but hoping to extend my collection and finding all your advice and expertise invaluable.  Recently purchased a vintage Mulberry from a colleague's mother and hoping it's genuine. I understand when I've been a member a little while I can post pictures etc and get some opinions so can't wait for that!


Hello and welcome Bex,

You can post pictures straight away. Let me know if you have any issues....looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Sunfeather

Could someone tell me the name of this midnight blue Wallet?
Thank you!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Think they are just called envelope wallets


----------



## Sunfeather

elvisfan4life said:


> Think they are just called envelope wallets



Thank you!


----------



## Finchs01

Hi All! 
I hope I'm posting this in the correct place.... 

I've seen what looks like a bayswater, but with the heart/swirly embroidery of the roxanne... Could this possibly be a genuine bayswater?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Finchs01 said:


> Hi All!
> I hope I'm posting this in the correct place....
> 
> I've seen what looks like a bayswater, but with the heart/swirly embroidery of the roxanne... Could this possibly be a genuine bayswater?


Hi Finchs01,

Welcome to Mulberry.

There was a Bayswater with this stitching pattern, yes. However to determine whether or not a bag is genuine you would need to have it authenticated. If you follow the link below to the authentication thread and read the detailed instructions in the very first post of the thread, it explains how to go about this:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


----------



## lexicondevil333

can anyone advise me as to how i find out how much a bag is worth?  i found a bag at a resell store and its a collaboration...from Bottletop/Mulberry.  I believe it to be authentic and of the original releases from 2002, at least thats what the pictures i have found online lead me to believe.  But beyond that i really cant find much more information. 

 Thanks!


----------



## elvisfan4life

lexicondevil333 said:


> can anyone advise me as to how i find out how much a bag is worth?  i found a bag at a resell store and its a collaboration...from Bottletop/Mulberry.  I believe it to be authentic and of the original releases from 2002, at least thats what the pictures i have found online lead me to believe.  But beyond that i really cant find much more information.
> 
> Thanks!


Its worth what someone will pay..there have been a lot of these on ebay and a lot of fakes..an acquired taste..unlikely to fetch much imo


----------



## Mooshooshoo

lexicondevil333 said:


> can anyone advise me as to how i find out how much a bag is worth?  i found a bag at a resell store and its a collaboration...from Bottletop/Mulberry.  I believe it to be authentic and of the original releases from 2002, at least thats what the pictures i have found online lead me to believe.  But beyond that i really cant find much more information.
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome to the Mulberry forum 

The bottle top bag (and charity) was the brainchild of Roger Saul's (founder of Mulberry company) son, and was an idea to help create employment in Uganda. The link below gives you more detail:

http://www.lifeandsoulmagazine.com/bottletop-bags-of-credibility/

As Elvis says, a bag is what the buyer is willing to pay. There were some of these auctioned by celebs a few years back, but a sad fact of our times is they were copied and the original altruistic intention was subsequently lost. 

Hope that helps?


----------



## lexicondevil333

Yes - ive seen the knock offs of the newer versions...and all the articles. But i havent really seen any of the original bags like i have found. I was curious if there was an auction site specifically for these types of collectibles. it looks like the picture might not have posted? could you see it? thats the exact type of bag. its numbered. you can smell the quality of the leather. its not like the pull top bags at all. ill keep scouring ebay i guess.  thanks for your input!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

lexicondevil333 said:


> Yes - ive seen the knock offs of the newer versions...and all the articles. But i havent really seen any of the original bags like i have found. I was curious if there was an auction site specifically for these types of collectibles. it looks like the picture might not have posted? could you see it? thats the exact type of bag. its numbered. you can smell the quality of the leather. its not like the pull top bags at all. ill keep scouring ebay i guess.  thanks for your input!


Yes, your attachment is visible and as Elvis advised, this has been widely copied.
As far as I'm aware, the only specific collectible auctions are at Christies and are for Hermés and occasional Chanels:
http://www.christies.com/multidaysales/luxury-handbags/
otherwise local auction houses or the inevitable fleabay. I really don't think this is as desirable as you might consider, but wish you the best of luck with it.


----------



## JazzyJay

The bottle top bags were in the outlets a few years after they were made, and they weren't expensive to purchase as I believe they were quite subjective. I have rarely seen them sell in the public domain however so establishing a resale price would be difficult, and would largely be down to guesstimation.


----------



## housebyname

tried to insert a picture but failed


----------



## Ukpandagirl

housebyname said:


> hi, could anyone tell me the name of this vintage Mulberry please?ir.ebaystatic.com/rs/v/ii5u0samfi2ulkjjf203mgery23.css apologies if this post is in the wrong place...i'm a newbie!



I can't get your link to work?!


----------



## housebyname

i know, usually upload a photo, this way has stumped me!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

housebyname said:


> i know, usually upload a photo, this way has stumped me!


Welcome Housebyname 

Details on how to upload photographs can be found here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-161.html


----------



## housebyname

Thank you for that Mooshooshoo  please could anyone tell me the name of this vintage Mulberry?


----------



## vivalapaolo

Hello to everybody!
Please help me with identify the name of this vintage Mulberry?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

vivalapaolo said:


> Hello to everybody!
> Please help me with identify the name of this vintage Mulberry?



It's supposed to be a Roxanne. But it's a fake.


----------



## vivalapaolo

Ukpandagirl said:


> It's supposed to be a Roxanne. But it's a fake.


Thanks! Makes me upset .
Is there are some manual or list of signs to identify Mulberry fakes.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

vivalapaolo said:


> Thanks! Makes me upset .
> Is there are some manual or list of signs to identify Mulberry fakes.



Best to go to the authentication section to check them out before you buy. Sadly I'm a geek and can spot certain fakes through design, finishing etc. But then I've been collecting and using Mulberrys for a long while now. I also own a real Roxanne so it's easily to tell a fake when you have a real one in front of you. NPN have some Roxys at the moment if you want to find a real one.

I hope you didn't she'll out a fortune on this one though. Sorry.


----------



## vivalapaolo

Ukpandagirl said:


> Best to go to the authentication section to check them out before you buy. Sadly I'm a geek and can spot certain fakes through design, finishing etc. But then I've been collecting and using Mulberrys for a long while now. I also own a real Roxanne so it's easily to tell a fake when you have a real one in front of you. NPN have some Roxys at the moment if you want to find a real one.
> 
> I hope you didn't she'll out a fortune on this one though. Sorry.


Thanks for your reply! Will be more careful next time.


----------



## Andazok

Good morning forum! Could someone please identify the model of this Mulberry I bought recently, many thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

Andazok said:


> Good morning forum! Could someone please identify the model of this Mulberry I bought recently, many thanks


 
It is meant to be some sort of daria, but it is fake.


----------



## Andazok

Hi, are you sure about that? Came from a reputable source, is it not vintage?


----------



## MiniMabel

Andazok said:


> Hi, are you sure about that? Came from a reputable source, is it not vintage?



Hi Andazok - Jazzy is one of our trusted authenticators so you can be secure in the knowledge that her confirmation that the bag is counterfeit is correct.

Can you return the bag to the seller for a refund?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Andazok said:


> Hi, are you sure about that? Came from a reputable source, is it not vintage?



Very very fake!!!!!


----------



## Taylor_elle

Hi, please help me identify the official color of this bag? On the shopping website I saw it on the color is listed as light brown but it looks pink/blush to me. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Taylor_elle said:


> Hi, please help me identify the official color of this bag? On the shopping website I saw it on the color is listed as light brown but it looks pink/blush to me. Thanks for your help.



Blimey, it could be Putty? Or maybe Plaster Pink?


----------



## Taylor_elle

Ukpandagirl said:


> Blimey, it could be Putty? Or maybe Plaster Pink?



After staring at it for a while, I thought maybe it could be Putty or Deer Brown but I can't tell. From this picture, it made me think may be Deer Brown.


----------



## Pessie

Taylor_elle said:


> After staring at it for a while, I thought maybe it could be Putty or Deer Brown but I can't tell. From this picture, it made me think may be Deer Brown.



I have deer brown, and this doesn't look dark or tan enough to me, I think its putty - it also looks like pebbled leather which I think deer brown didn't come in, but putty did - there's a putty one on NPN at the moment which might help

take it you've asked the seller, and they cant help??


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Pessie said:


> I have deer brown, and this doesn't look dark or tan enough to me, I think its putty - it also looks like pebbled leather which I think deer brown didn't come in, but putty did - there's a putty one on NPN at the moment which might help
> 
> take it you've asked the seller, and they cant help??



Pessie, that's the one I thought of. Great minds eh?!


----------



## Pessie

Ukpandagirl said:


> Pessie, that's the one I thought of. Great minds eh?!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Yup i thought putty outet special


----------



## Sunfeather

elvisfan4life said:


> Yup i thought putty outet special



Putty is more beige....


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Taylor_elle said:


> Hi, please help me identify the official color of this bag? On the shopping website I saw it on the color is listed as light brown but it looks pink/blush to me. Thanks for your help.


I think nude came with both silver and gold hardware.... Looks more nude than blush.


----------



## Taylor_elle

Thanks guys! I received it today and I think it's nude like Mooshooshoo said. It does look light brown but with a pinkish undertone. I found it on Gilt and they had it listed as light brown. I asked the customer service what the official color was and she did not know except to reiterate that it was light brown.

Sunfeather, I love your putty.


----------



## 5kingsroad

Hello lovely Ladies,
I have just joined this fantastic forum after having a clearance of my wardrobe.
I am wondering if someone could please help me identify this lovely bag I have bought at Harrods in London in Dec. 2002. I would love to know the model's name and what they called the leather it's made of. Thanks so much in advance!

Regards from Germany - Petra


----------



## Lilylover1983

Hi,

Can you help me identify this lily bag on eBay;
http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/351553576357 

Many thanks!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Lilylover1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me identify this lily bag on eBay;
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/351553576357
> 
> Many thanks!


Hi Lilylover,
Welcome to the Mulberry forum 
Are you wanting this bag authenticated? If so, you need to repost here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...ead-post-1-first-901871-212.html#post29339754

Making sure you read the very post in the thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28376357&postcount=1 before you do, as it explains the format and information required by our authenticators.


----------



## supersonic

Hi 

Can you help with the identify of this bag on eBay


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-L...wTYxV8Qc0oEJ8dlpfy3O8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Many Thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

supersonic said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you help with the identify of this bag on eBay
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-L...wTYxV8Qc0oEJ8dlpfy3O8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Many Thanks


 
No idea, maybe it's a sample.


----------



## gemj83

Good morning. Something a little different this morning. Can anyone Identify this coat please?




Thankyou


----------



## DiJe40

Hi...is the Mulberry Rockley darwin oak a vintage? Does anyone have this bag? Is it versatile?


----------



## Daisy65

Have they changed the interior material on the Daria hobo recently one I've got my eye on on eBay has everything that points to it being authentic but it has black internal with tree print. My one had like a cross grain plain fabric?? &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Ondrea

Daisy65 said:


> Have they changed the interior material on the Daria hobo recently one I've got my eye on on eBay has everything that points to it being authentic but it has black internal with tree print. My one had like a cross grain plain fabric?? &#128522;&#128522;


You need to post a link to the bag in question in authenticate this mulberry in mulberry shopping


----------



## jayneyb

hi, does anyone know the identify of this man bag? Many thanks in advance.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231731661229?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## georgycottell

Does anyone know which mulberry this is please?


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

I'm a first time Mulberry buyer and don't know much about the lines.  Hoping someone here can help identify this bag for me.  The seller says its about a year old but I didn't see any pictures for it in the Mulberry 2014 season page.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281846645131?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## R1MADGIRL

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a first time Mulberry buyer and don't know much about the lines.  Hoping someone here can help identify this bag for me.  The seller says its about a year old but I didn't see any pictures for it in the Mulberry 2014 season page.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281846645131?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks like a Fitzrovia to me  more than a year old though


----------



## R1MADGIRL

Hi lovely ladies 
I just wondered if anyone could identify this bag my friend has just acquired.

c2.staticflickr.com/6/5832/22438213338_d85081c330_c.jpg


----------



## dignatius

R1MADGIRL said:


> Looks like a Fitzrovia to me  more than a year old though


Thanks so much for the quick reply!   Luckily, I have a few more hours to make a decision


----------



## georgycottell

Sorry I am new to the forum so may have posted this in the wrong place before. Could anyone identify this mulberry for me please.


----------



## marton

Dear Ladies,

A question about this rare Mulberry Kelly bag. Do you know how old it is?  I cannot find any information online - I know it is vintage, rare and from the 80ties. 
The company logo is "Mulberry" not "Mulberry Company". I would be very happy for your help. Thank you so much and kind regards.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/136712721@N03/Je2T44


----------



## GemGems

Hi all, I saw a gorgeous Mulberry being carried today on the tube during rush hour, I didn't want to approach the woman and ask because it was just so busy (and seemed inappropriate) but i'd really like to identify it.

Looking online I can't find it but it was similar to a hellier style red congo leather bag in terms of size but much squarer if that makes sense. The sides were boxy and the whole bag had much more structure. Also it had two top handled which were long and intended to be worn over the shoulder, the handled were attached to the main body of the bag in that sweet almond shape and top stitched. here is the hellier but I would love it if anyone knows which type of bag I am trying to find a pic of

 bagboudoir.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/vintage-mulberry-chocolate-congo-leather-hellier-tote-4.jpg?w=820


----------



## amstevens714

gemj83 said:


> Good morning. Something a little different this morning. Can anyone Identify this coat please?
> 
> View attachment 3173745
> 
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173748




I don't know anything about the coat, I'm sorry, but I LoVE it!!


----------



## Lolz76

Can anyone identify if this bag is authentic please it's a Lizzie serial number 1026712 .... I'm new to this so don't know if I can put pics up. The bag looks pretty good but so do fakes so I'm just a bit unsure about paying out a lot of money when u don't even know if it's real. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## MiniMabel

Lolz76 said:


> Can anyone identify if this bag is authentic please it's a Lizzie serial number 1026712 .... I'm new to this so don't know if I can put pics up. The bag looks pretty good but so do fakes so I'm just a bit unsure about paying out a lot of money when u don't even know if it's real. Thanks in advance guys




Hi, and welcome!

You need to put pictures, or link, on the following thread......in line with the instructions under post #1 of that thread, and our experts will look at it for you.

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


----------



## violeturq

I've not seen this style before, does anyone know what it is?
Sorry, I just can't get the pic to show, only the link... not sure why.

dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41966095/mbag.jpg


----------



## Ukpandagirl

violeturq said:


> I've not seen this style before, does anyone know what it is?
> Sorry, I just can't get the pic to show, only the link... not sure why.
> 
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41966095/mbag.jpg



Shimmy hobo.   I love the big hook that connects th shoulder strap to the bag....


----------



## violeturq

Ukpandagirl said:


> Shimmy hobo.   I love the big hook that connects th shoulder strap to the bag....



Thanks Ukpandagirl. Yes, I like that too


----------



## Salomis

Hi,
This is probably very easy 
what is the name of this bag?
It looks like Bayswater but is definitely smaller
Thank you!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Salomis said:


> Hi,
> This is probably very easy
> what is the name of this bag?
> It looks like Bayswater but is definitely smaller
> Thank you!



East west bayswater


----------



## Daisyjan

Can someone please tell me what design is this mulberry purse? I brought it a few years ago but can't remember what design it is. Thanks


----------



## morejunkny

I think it is Blossom in Hibiscus?


----------



## Daisyjan

It isn't the blossom design because I got the purse like 5 years ago. I brought it from the outlet store but really struggling to find out what it is?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Daisyjan said:


> It isn't the blossom design because I got the purse like 5 years ago. I brought it from the outlet store but really struggling to find out what it is?


It is possibly a prototype of the blossom, possibly made specially for sale in the outlets. As you can see from the website, the design is the same with the exception of the zip pull. http://www.mulberry.com/shop/family/blossom/blossom-zip-around-wallet-fiery-spritz-calf-nappa


----------



## argy02

hello, can you tell me what these two bags are? thanks


----------



## argy02

I know the purple one is a mabel but unsure on what type of leather, I have no idea what the second one is.


----------



## MiniMabel

argy02 said:


> hello, can you tell me what these two bags are? thanks




Mabel in rouge noir metallic calf.

Jenah in mixed leathers..........looks like a crackle finish, suede and a third type.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Loving the Mabel. Gorgeous colour and leather looks lush. what size is that?


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

Rather than identifying the model, I'm hoping someone can identify the color of this bag so that I can keep an eye out for similar colored bags.  I'm drooling over the color but not sold on the condition.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mulberry-Ro...924396?hash=item2104b57fec:g:0lwAAOSwwbdWL4nL


Thanks in advance!


----------



## SoniaM

Dear experts,

Could you please have a look at this bag, which I have bought from ebay UK three days ago. I've received it today and am having few doubts.

 Item name : Genuine Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel Hand Bag in Chocolate Brown Leather VGC
No. 141843485612
seller ID neverarest999
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141843485612?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

One of the things that bother me is that I heard that the posman lock plaque, if one looks inside it through the hole, should come in 2 bits/layers, but mine has three. I might be wrong of course.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> Rather than identifying the model, I'm hoping someone can identify the color of this bag so that I can keep an eye out for similar colored bags.  I'm drooling over the color but not sold on the condition.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mulberry-Ro...924396?hash=item2104b57fec:g:0lwAAOSwwbdWL4nL
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hmm, it's listed as Mauve which is a colour Mulberry made the Roxanne in, but mauve usually looks more like this http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/product/mulberry-mauve-darwin-leather-roxanne-bag/


----------



## 2manyhorses

any idea on the name of this bag and when it was produced?  I was thinking it was part of the Somerset range?

thanks


----------



## dignatius

gunsandbanjos said:


> Hmm, it's listed as Mauve which is a colour Mulberry made the Roxanne in, but mauve usually looks more like this http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/product/mulberry-mauve-darwin-leather-roxanne-bag/


Hmm, Mauve seems like a stretch based on the comparison pictures.  
Could it be Rose in Glove Leather?   (No idea what Glove Leather grain looks like...)   I suppose it could also be an aged Lavender in Darwin as well, but I thought Lavender was a much stronger pink.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Not sure it's lavender either, though lavender does seem to vary quite widely. I have a rosemary in lavender and it's nowhere near the colour you posted.
I'm sure someone with more knowledge than me will have a better idea!


----------



## DrMather

Hello everyone - I'm a really hoping that the combined knowledge of this forum can help me!  I bought a mulberry bag in 2002 from Selfridges (so I know it's not a fake), but when I emailed the (extremely nice and very helpful ) people at Mulberry, they said it was a design from spring summer 2004, so either I'm a time lord, or one of us is wrong somehow! 














If anyone was a fan of mulberry, or maybe has copies of the catalogues for 2001/2002, I would be eternally grateful!  I'm 99.9% sure that it was my 16th birthday present, and I'm 30 now, which definitely makes 2001/2002!


----------



## SarahV_

Hi everyone,

This is an oldy, but does anyone know the name of this bag? 

http://link.marktplaats.nl/m1000388819

Thanks so much!


----------



## luvLV27

Can someone help me please?? I just got my Mulberry Roxanne today that I purchased on ebay a few days ago item #221967952898 and I have a feeling that it might not be authentic because of the serial number.


----------



## MiniMabel

luvLV27 said:


> Can someone help me please?? I just got my Mulberry Roxanne today that I purchased on ebay a few days ago item #221967952898 and I have a feeling that it might not be authentic because of the serial number.



Hi - you need to refer to the Mulberry Authentication Thread......link below.....please add pictures and information as requested under post #1 of that thread and our experts will be able to assist you....

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


----------



## MiniMabel

2manyhorses said:


> any idea on the name of this bag and when it was produced?  I was thinking it was part of the Somerset range?
> 
> thanks




This looks like the Warren......see post #340 on the following thread.......

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/the-irish-raid-part-ii-the-haul-582043-23.html#post15102828


----------



## Gringach

DrMather said:


> Hello everyone - I'm a really hoping that the combined knowledge of this forum can help me!  I bought a mulberry bag in 2002 from Selfridges (so I know it's not a fake), but when I emailed the (extremely nice and very helpful ) people at Mulberry, they said it was a design from spring summer 2004, so either I'm a time lord, or one of us is wrong somehow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone was a fan of mulberry, or maybe has copies of the catalogues for 2001/2002, I would be eternally grateful!  I'm 99.9% sure that it was my 16th birthday present, and I'm 30 now, which definitely makes 2001/2002!



No idea.. I am quite new here.. But I love the look of this bag!!


----------



## Brandy1160

Please could you identify this Mulberry?


----------



## madmadmo

Brandy1160 said:


> Please could you identify this Mulberry?



It's a mulberry joelle. Came in two sizes, this was the version with the shoulder strap.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Brandy1160 said:


> Please could you identify this Mulberry?



If this was the one on ebay recently id check it out on the authentication thread to be safe


----------



## Brandy1160

elvisfan4life said:


> If this was the one on ebay recently id check it out on the authentication thread to be safe


Yes it was the one recently on eBay. It doeshave the serial tag, receipt wallet with original receipt inside, so hope it's authentic!


----------



## Brandy1160

madmadmo said:


> It's a mulberry joelle. Came in two sizes, this was the version with the shoulder strap.


Thanks Madmadmo.


----------



## Moo7

Mulberry Rosemary: Seller online.

Could someone please tell me if this mulberry rosemary is real?


----------



## amstevens714

Moo7 said:


> Could someone please tell me if this mulberry rosemary is real?




Hey there, you would want to post that here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


----------



## Moo7

amstevens714 said:


> Hey there, you would want to post that here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


Oh thank you so much will do now!


----------



## amstevens714

Moo7 said:


> Oh thank you so much will do now!




Absolutely! I hope it's real for you


----------



## Eeb123

Please could you authenticate this Mulberry:


Item Name: GENUINE: MULBERRY Willow Tote Large - Black Oversized Shrunken Calf 
Item Number: 201490035019
Seller ID: brightasabutton
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/201490035019


Many thanks,

Emma


----------



## Brambletree

Hi all.

Hope you are all enjoying the holidays. 

Just wondering if anyone knows what this is?

EBay item 321946784495

Thanks so much.


----------



## Brambletree

Sorry managed to do a link now thank you 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321946784495



Brambletree said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying the holidays.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows what this is?
> 
> EBay item 321946784495
> 
> Thanks so much.


----------



## JazzyJay

Eeb123 said:


> Please could you authenticate this Mulberry:
> 
> 
> Item Name: GENUINE: MULBERRY Willow Tote Large - Black Oversized Shrunken Calf
> Item Number: 201490035019
> Seller ID: brightasabutton
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/201490035019
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Emma


 
This thread is to identify items. For authentication, if you haven't already done so, you need to post in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread.


----------



## JazzyJay

Brambletree said:


> Sorry managed to do a link now thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321946784495


 
It's a Claire. This is also a larger version called Rachel.


----------



## Brambletree

JazzyJay said:


> It's a Claire. This is also a larger version called Rachel.



Thank you so much Jazzy


----------



## kcb

Hi,

I received a Mulberry bag as a gift a few years ago and am trying to identify it - a couple of pictures are attached... any help appreciated!

Thanks

KCB


----------



## Ukpandagirl

kcb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a Mulberry bag as a gift a few years ago and am trying to identify it - a couple of pictures are attached... any help appreciated!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> KCB



It's an Agnes


----------



## kcb

thank you so much!!!!


----------



## kcb

Ukpandagirl said:


> It's an Agnes


thank you so much!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

So ladies.... What is this called? I'm stumped. It's got the dangle detail of an Araline and the braided detail like a Ramona but it's not, so what is it called?  Btw I have trawled through the vintage thread and searched the forum but can only find Araline


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ukpandagirl said:


> So ladies.... What is this called? I'm stumped. It's got the dangle detail of an Araline and the braided detail like a Ramona but it's not, so what is it called?  Btw I have trawled through the vintage thread and searched the forum but can only find Araline



Any ideas about the name of this bag would be  cool..... (see photo in above message)

TIA


----------



## Indiana

This bag (not necessarily the same one!) has popped up a couple of times over the years, and no-one's been able to give it a name.  I remember someone once said they got one in a sample sale, and it was also said to be similar to the Hampstead but not exactly the same - and obviously made of nappa not Hampstead leather.  That's not very helpful Panda, sorry!  And it's a lovely bag though, even if it remains forever nameless!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Indiana said:


> This bag (not necessarily the same one!) has popped up a couple of times over the years, and no-one's been able to give it a name.  I remember someone once said they got one in a sample sale, and it was also said to be similar to the Hampstead but not exactly the same - and obviously made of nappa not Hampstead leather.  That's not very helpful Panda, sorry!  And it's a lovely bag though, even if it remains forever nameless!



Thank you for taking the time to reply. I'm very grateful. My friend sold it today through a designer shop near where I live now but I was just curious as it didn't ring any bells for me. Being a mulberry nerd, I like to know names if I can.  

Thanks again


----------



## DanishInNorway

Hi!  

I hope that I can get some help from the wise Mulberry fans here 

What is the name of this vintage Mulberry model? 

Kind regards from Norway


----------



## jacy100

hi there,

I'm new here and would also need your help to identify a mulberry. does anyone know which one this is?
it's very small 20x15 cm.

thank you


----------



## lawrenson

Hi,

can anyone identify this please?


----------



## Maxmelia

Hi,

I was hoping someone here can help me, as you usually know everything. 

I've owned this Penrose bag (from 2007 collection) for some years now. It's a eBay purchase. I was planning to resell the bag via Vestiaire Collective, but they gave me this answer:  "Our team of curators carefully checked your item. Unfortunately, VC is not allowed to accept any items such as samples/prototypes, runway pieces, Press/VIP or Fragrance gifts" 

I guess the problem is the text written inside the bag. Do you know, what those numbers mean? Is the bag a prototype, a runway piece or what? I can't remember seller's description text (too many purchases  ), and eBay only shows my recent history. 

Here comes a link (hope it works!!) to photos I took.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0By14O7WxcT_jZHlsa3pfQnZXOXc&usp=sharing

Please help me!!


----------



## JazzyJay

lawrenson said:


> Hi,
> 
> can anyone identify this please?


 
It's a cory in English plum snake embossed leather.


----------



## JazzyJay

Maxmelia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was hoping someone here can help me, as you usually know everything.
> 
> I've owned this Penrose bag (from 2007 collection) for some years now. It's a eBay purchase. I was planning to resell the bag via Vestiaire Collective, but they gave me this answer:  "Our team of curators carefully checked your item. Unfortunately, VC is not allowed to accept any items such as samples/prototypes, runway pieces, Press/VIP or Fragrance gifts"
> 
> I guess the problem is the text written inside the bag. Do you know, what those numbers mean? Is the bag a prototype, a runway piece or what? I can't remember seller's description text (too many purchases  ), and eBay only shows my recent history.
> 
> Here comes a link (hope it works!!) to photos I took.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0By14O7WxcT_jZHlsa3pfQnZXOXc&usp=sharing
> 
> Please help me!!




I have never seen numbers like that written on fabric by Mulberry or any UK retailer. I have seen numbers stamped into the leather, but those are batch numbers. I should think those numbers were added by a reseller if the bag was sold in a sale to stop returns, but it is very unusual.


----------



## Maxmelia

JazzyJay said:


> I have never seen numbers like that written on fabric by Mulberry or any UK retailer. I have seen numbers stamped into the leather, but those are batch numbers. I should think those numbers were added by a reseller if the bag was sold in a sale to stop returns, but it is very unusual.


Thanks for this.  At least the bag should be authentic Mulberry (?), but I guess those written numbers devalue the bag.


----------



## Izzybet

I have just seen this bag on "Death in Paradise" is it a real Mulberry?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Looks like a medium lily with the flap undone and a bit crumpled to me.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Ukpandagirl said:


> Looks like a medium lily with the flap undone and a bit crumpled to me.



It's got scalloped edges though like cookie/cecily but I think the lock is wrong for either of them?


----------



## maplesyrup

hi, can anyone tell me what this bag is? i'm new to the brand. thanks!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

maplesyrup said:


> hi, can anyone tell me what this bag is? i'm new to the brand. thanks!



I think it's meant to be a Phoebe but if that is what it's supposed to be it's not genuine.


----------



## maplesyrup

gunsandbanjos said:


> I think it's meant to be a Phoebe but if that is what it's supposed to be it's not genuine.


thank you!! How can you tell? someone is selling it, I was interested in breaking into the Mulberry brand, is there any good place to start?! Thanks


----------



## MiniMabel

maplesyrup said:


> thank you!! How can you tell? someone is selling it, I was interested in breaking into the Mulberry brand, is there any good place to start?! Thanks




Hi, and welcome! - there are lots of things wrong with the green bag in the picture which you're asking about.....it's a counterfeit.

I'd recommend you to have a read through the Mulberry forum, plus we have Clubhouse, Reference and Shopping threads that have a wealth of information about styles and leathers, etc.

If you find a bag on the secondary market that you're interested in, feel free to post it on the Mulberry Authentication Thread (link below) and our experts will have a look at it for you...

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html

There are a lot of knowledgeable people in the Mulberry form so don't be shy about asking questions!


----------



## maplesyrup

MiniMabel said:


> Hi, and welcome! - there are lots of things wrong with the green bag in the picture which you're asking about.....it's a counterfeit.
> 
> I'd recommend you to have a read through the Mulberry forum, plus we have Clubhouse, Reference and Shopping threads that have a wealth of information about styles and leathers, etc.
> 
> If you find a bag on the secondary market that you're interested in, feel free to post it on the Mulberry Authentication Thread (link below) and our experts will have a look at it for you...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html
> 
> There are a lot of knowledgeable people in the Mulberry form so don't be shy about asking questions!


thanks!! you guys are so nice here!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

maplesyrup said:


> thanks!! you guys are so nice here!!



:welcome2:


----------



## Beth Sedgwick

I am looking at buying a mulberry bag on eBay iv seen a couple I like how do I tell if these are real?


----------



## MiniMabel

Beth Sedgwick said:


> I am looking at buying a mulberry bag on eBay iv seen a couple I like how do I tell if these are real?




Hi, and welcome!

Please see the following link.....


http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


----------



## Charliev81

I've had one of these the leather is beautiful and it wears really well!


----------



## Vintage0

Hello. I've got a really nice looking bag here that I just cannot exactly what kind of bag it is nor if it is legit or a really good fake.






Does anyone recognize it?

It looks so shiny that I worry that it is fake leather but it feels/smells okay and there is no consistent pore pattern. And the lining looks good. I'm stumped.


----------



## JazzyJay

Vintage0 said:


> Hello. I've got a really nice looking bag here that I just cannot exactly what kind of bag it is nor if it is legit or a really good fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone recognize it?
> 
> It looks so shiny that I worry that it is fake leather but it feels/smells okay and there is no consistent pore pattern. And the lining looks good. I'm stumped.




It's meant to be a daria hobo but it is a poor counterfeit.


----------



## Slowhand

maplesyrup said:


> thanks!! you guys are so nice here!!


There's nothing we like more than talking about bags and welcoming people into our Mulberry family . We detest the counterfeit market and will do all we can to help you to snag yourself a beauty to get started


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Slowhand said:


> There's nothing we like more than talking about bags and welcoming people into our Mulberry family . We detest the counterfeit market and will do all we can to help you to snag yourself a beauty to get started



Is that code for 'we all like to enable others' .... 

:welcome2:


----------



## Slowhand

Ukpandagirl said:


> Is that code for 'we all like to enable others' ....
> 
> :welcome2:


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Slowhand said:


>



Busted...


----------



## Amandines

metalic glove said:


> Anna, Mulberry seem to recycle the names of bags -there have been 3 versions of the Soho, all different!



Three versions? One of them maybe my tote? Do you know anything about them? I have no information other than it was purchased in Paris in the summer of 2007. It's big and beautiful and can be carried across my body. Would so much appreciate more information!


----------



## elvisfan4life

DiJe40 said:


> Hi...is the Mulberry Rockley darwin oak a vintage? Does anyone have this bag? Is it versatile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175122



Rockley was the male version of effie..the original effie not themodern one..i prfer effie OH has a rockley but rarely uses it he prefers brynmore and barnaby


----------



## DiJe40

elvisfan4life said:


> Rockley was the male version of effie..the original effie not themodern one..i prfer effie OH has a rockley but rarely uses it he prefers brynmore and barnaby




Thank you Elvis [emoji2]


----------



## elvisfan4life

DiJe40 said:


> Thank you Elvis [emoji2]



Its quite large and boxy and heavy tbh even for a man


----------



## DiJe40

elvisfan4life said:


> Its quite large and boxy and heavy tbh even for a man




I'm glad I didn't buy it then [emoji6]


----------



## asmurre.l07

Hi does anyone know the name of this vintage mulberry have searched the thread and the nearest seems to be hellier but looks different thanks as always


----------



## JazzyJay

asmurre.l07 said:


> Hi does anyone know the name of this vintage mulberry have searched the thread and the nearest seems to be hellier but looks different thanks as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269804
> View attachment 3269805


 
I think this may be a cameley, some people call it a bell, but a bell usually has leather strips down the front.


----------



## Esther0001

CatrineH said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am an new old member of TPF. Had to register a new account because I cant remember my account name and login.
> 
> I bought this clipper from a seller on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301635051060?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The seller describes it as an "Extra large clipper", and it really is big.
> Does anyone knows anything about the extra large clipper? When did Mulberry sell them? Or is it just a sample bag?
> Hoping somebody can tell me anything about this bag!
> 
> TIA!
> //Catrine


love this one for school bag^^


----------



## asmurre.l07

Thanks jazzy jay have searched for Cameley but nothing comes up but thankyou for responding


----------



## Osadchaya

Hi!
Can you help me to identify this mulberry...?!
Is it authentic?


----------



## MiniMabel

Osadchaya said:


> Hi!
> Can you help me to identify this mulberry...?!
> Is it authentic?
> View attachment 3273262
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273263
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273264
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273265




Hi, and welcome!

I'm sorry to say that this item does not look authentic..............please add your pictures and information to the Mulberry Authentiction Thread (link below) and our experts will take a look at it for you.........

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


----------



## Salomis

Hello,
Was there ever Antony with the closure like this? Or is this just usual postman lock that has been replaced?
http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/Salomis/media/antony2_zpsfvcwfyy4.jpg.html
http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y503/Salomis/antony1_zps2iiu1fmz.jpg
Thank you!


----------



## Salomis

Hello,


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Salomis said:


> Hello,
> Was there ever Antony with the closure like this? Or is this just usual postman lock that has been replaced?
> http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/Salomis/media/antony2_zpsfvcwfyy4.jpg.html
> http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y503/Salomis/antony1_zps2iiu1fmz.jpg
> Thank you!



Looks like a home made fix tome.  Never seen an Anthony with that type of closure before.


----------



## jwessels

Hello i was wondering if this mulberry Piccadilly weekend bag is authentic?

I will add here in couple of times because i cant add it together.


----------



## jwessels

Pic 2


----------



## jwessels

Pic 3


----------



## jwessels

Pic 4


----------



## jwessels

Pic 5


----------



## jwessels

Pic 6


----------



## JazzyJay

jwessels said:


> Hello i was wondering if this mulberry Piccadilly weekend bag is authentic?
> 
> I will add here in couple of times because i cant add it together.


 
This thread is to identify a model when you don't know what it is called. You need to post on the Authenticate this Mulberry thread, following the format in post #1 of that thread.


----------



## vingummi

Hello, just bought this Alexa on ebay. Just wondering if anyone might have more information on this version. I have searched the forum but haven't come across one like this with the short metal straps or 2-tone leather. 

Was it a special edition and what season/year might it be?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mulberry...Blue-Two-toned-Lambskin-Leather-/201522582906

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mooshooshoo

vingummi said:


> Hello, just bought this Alexa on ebay. Just wondering if anyone might have more information on this version. I have searched the forum but haven't come across one like this with the short metal straps or 2-tone leather.
> 
> Was it a special edition and what season/year might it be?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mulberry...Blue-Two-toned-Lambskin-Leather-/201522582906
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

This is the buckle bag in two tone Lambskin, from AW 2011. I thought Lakrits and Smally both posted photographs of this beauty, but haven't been able to find either. 
I recall also a thread about an issue over the buckles. Here you go...

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/mulberry-buckle-bag-717224.html


----------



## vingummi

Hi Mooshoo,
Thanks for the reply. No wonder I couldn't find any information on it. Makes me have second thoughts about it.
Thanks.


----------



## binny

Hi everyone I've been meaning to post this request for a while now, I bought this little bag about 6 months ago, I also have it in grey plonge lambskin with gunmetal hardware. Both very genuine, I've studied them both very carefully, does anyone know the name of the bag? T.I.A.


----------



## binny

I just thought it had a lot of the hallmarks of the 'Leah' range that was introduced a few years ago, but I don't ever remember seeing this style and leather in the range at the time.


----------



## JazzyJay

binny said:


> Hi everyone I've been meaning to post this request for a while now, I bought this little bag about 6 months ago, I also have it in grey plonge lambskin with gunmetal hardware. Both very genuine, I've studied them both very carefully, does anyone know the name of the bag? T.I.A.


 
It's a double pocket drawstring.


----------



## binny

JazzyJay said:


> It's a double pocket drawstring.


Thanks so much Jazzy, it's good to put a name to the bag finally, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Sarah1337

Hello plea can I have help with this bag, I've decided a Tilly bag is needed so hunting..
Mulberry Tilly blush bag
Bay item number:252295845190
Seller culle-cathe (1139  Feedback score: 1139)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...845190?hash=item3abe011546:g:Gf4AAOSwG-1WygS0
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...845190?hash=item3abe011546:g:Gf4AAOSwG-1WygS0
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...845190?hash=item3abe011546:g:Gf4AAOSwG-1WygS0

they have not shown a made in label.. 
thanks sarah


----------



## Sarah1337

Sarah1337 said:


> Hello plea can I have help with this bag, I've decided a Tilly bag is needed so hunting..
> Mulberry Tilly blush bag
> Bay item number:252295845190
> Seller culle-cathe (1139  Feedback score: 1139)
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...845190?hash=item3abe011546:g:Gf4AAOSwG-1WygS0
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...845190?hash=item3abe011546:g:Gf4AAOSwG-1WygS0
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...845190?hash=item3abe011546:g:Gf4AAOSwG-1WygS0
> 
> they have not shown a made in label..
> thanks sarah


Ignore wrong area sorry


----------



## arthurr001

Hello!

Please let us start by introducing ourselves; we are the Arthur Rank Hospice Charity based in Cambridge, UK. (www.arhc.org.uk)

As with any charity, we receive all sorts of items as donations, and just recently we were given two Mulberry bags.

We are posting here in the hope that someone can help us identify the bags, and if at all possible, confirm their authenticity?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## arthurr001

This is bag two.


----------



## MiniMabel

arthurr001 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please let us start by introducing ourselves; we are the Arthur Rank Hospice Charity based in Cambridge, UK. (www.arhc.org.uk)
> 
> As with any charity, we receive all sorts of items as donations, and just recently we were given two Mulberry bags.
> 
> We are posting here in the hope that someone can help us identify the bags, and if at all possible, confirm their authenticity?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!




Hi, and welcome!

This one is a counterfeit.


----------



## MiniMabel

arthurr001 said:


> This is bag two.




This one looks good, but please post your pics on the Mulberry Authentication thread, link below, and our experts will look at it for you!

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


----------



## arthurr001

MiniMabel said:


> This one looks good, but please post your pics on the Mulberry Authentication thread, link below, and our experts will look at it for you!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html



Thank you very much for your speedy replies!

Do you happen to know the name of the second bag?

We will post in the suggested thread regarding the authenticity, thank you.


----------



## MiniMabel

arthurr001 said:


> Thank you very much for your speedy replies!
> 
> Do you happen to know the name of the second bag?
> 
> We will post in the suggested thread regarding the authenticity, thank you.




You're welcome!

I don't know the name, but our authenticators may be able to help with that information.


----------



## chloezoe

Hello ladies

I would really need some help please asap! Could you please take a look at these two bags in the links and say are they the same bag, color wise...
1. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121906908751?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
2. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-M...157982?hash=item3abe7fed1e:g:FH4AAOSw~OVW1KPl

Also I've posted (as you can see) a couple of photos- are the bags in the links (in particular the first one same as the bags in the posted photos?
I've noticed that sometimes color vary, or perhaps it is just due to lightning when the photos were taken... Was this shiny oak bag released only for one season (I think it was SS/10) so all of them are the same color- dark brown, or was the bag released for more than one season- so there are actually differences in the color?

Many many thanks


----------



## Mooshooshoo

chloezoe said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I would really need some help please asap! Could you please take a look at these two bags in the links and say are they the same bag, color wise...
> 1. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121906908751?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 2. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-M...157982?hash=item3abe7fed1e:g:FH4AAOSw~OVW1KPl
> 
> Also I've posted (as you can see) a couple of photos- are the bags in the links (in particular]the first one) the same as the bags in the posted photos?
> I've noticed that sometimes color vary, or perhaps it is just due to lightning when the photos were taken... Was this shiny oak bag released only for one season (I think it was SS/10) so all of them are the same color- dark brown, or was the bag released for more than one season- so there are actually differences in the color?
> 
> Many many thanks



Hi,

Both bags are the same colour, oak leopard. Many factors can affect colouring, these may be real; different skins react to tanning and dying process differently, also different dye batches will always have a slight margin of variance, or just apparent: lighting, camera, filters and computer monitor/screen can have alter the way certain colours appear. 
Used bags can also develop patina, which darkens the leather over time.
Hope this helps?


----------



## kurekuremartin

Does anyone know what model this is, from what year or have any other info?


----------



## kurekuremartin

I also got one in Scotchgrain/leather. Any info on this would also be appreciated.


----------



## chloezoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Both bags are the same colour, oak leopard. Many factors can affect colouring, these may be real; different skins react to tanning and dying process differently, also different dye batches will always have a slight margin of variance, or just apparent: lighting, camera, filters and computer monitor/screen can have alter the way certain colours appear.
> Used bags can also develop patina, which darkens the leather over time.
> Hope this helps?



Thanks Mooshooshoo for your insight, it's been helpful... in the end I've bought the first one thinking can't go very wrong  thanks once more!


----------



## JazzyJay

kurekuremartin said:


> Does anyone know what model this is, from what year or have any other info?


 


kurekuremartin said:


> I also got one in Scotchgrain/leather. Any info on this would also be appreciated.


 
They are a Tetbury, vintage so could be any age from 2002 backwards by 20 years.


----------



## APhiJill

Saw this on eBay.  It looks like it will need a little TLC.  Can you tell me what type of cross body this is please?  Thanks in advance


----------



## APhiJill

Looking to ID this one. Someone on Poshmark was trying to lowball the seller. I snagged it. Thanks


----------



## Emmahalex

Hi all! I have just purchased this from eBay for £450. It looks very lightly used and I'm excited for another member of my mulberry family to arrive!!  What do you all think? And does anyone know the official mulberry colour - possibly camomile? Thank you!!!


----------



## MiniMabel

Emmahalex said:


> Hi all! I have just purchased this from eBay for £450. It looks very lightly used and I'm excited for another member of my mulberry family to arrive!!  What do you all think? And does anyone know the official mulberry colour - possibly camomile? Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294857




Hi - yes, I think camomile.   Is the interior grey?


----------



## Emmahalex

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - yes, I think camomile.   Is the interior grey?




Yes it is!


----------



## asmurre.l07

Does anyone know the name of his vintage mulberry bag thanks as always X


----------



## Osadchaya

Hi! Who knows the name of this mulberry? Tell me please. Thanks!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Osadchaya said:


> Hi! Who knows the name of this mulberry? Tell me please. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300642



Bayswater shoulder now discontinued


----------



## Swedengirl

Osadchaya said:


> Hi! Who knows the name of this mulberry? Tell me please. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300642




Hi i think that is the Mulberry Bayswater Shoulder bag.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Osadchaya said:


> Hi! Who knows the name of this mulberry? Tell me please. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300642


As Elvis and Swedengirl have said, this is the Bayswater shoulder, but it is the catwalk version with the metal handle. There were not so many of these made. 
Naughtypidgin one of the trusted resellers currently has one in stock...

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...r-Shoulder-in-Oatmeal-Micrograin-Leather.html


----------



## elvisfan4life

asmurre.l07 said:


> Does anyone know the name of his vintage mulberry bag thanks as always X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299683
> View attachment 3299685
> View attachment 3299687
> View attachment 3299683



I think this is called orton toggle


----------



## vicky

Anyone who knows the name of this style? Thank you!


----------



## Indiana

I can't for the life of me remember the name of this scotchgrain and leather number.. can anyone help please?


----------



## Indiana

Sideways on.. but very small - sorry!


----------



## MiniMabel

vicky said:


> Anyone who knows the name of this style? Thank you!




Hi, I think this is from the Holly range a few years ago........?


----------



## Indiana

Indiana said:


> I can't for the life of me remember the name of this scotchgrain and leather number.. can anyone help please?




S'OK - I've remembered Lol!


----------



## Hummybee

Hi ladies, could you authenticate this for me please.  I was assured it was 100% genuine but am having my doubts.  Thank you in advance. I have already purchased it so hopefully it will still show.  It is a purple bayswater and was on Ebay.  182052333785 is the item number.  the seller is clairejmorris1.
URL is http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182052333785

Jacqui


----------



## Pessie

Hummybee said:


> Hi ladies, could you authenticate this for me please.  I was assured it was 100% genuine but am having my doubts.  Thank you in advance. I have already purchased it so hopefully it will still show.  It is a purple bayswater and was on Ebay.  182052333785 is the item number.  the seller is clairejmorris1.
> URL is http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182052333785
> 
> Jacqui


You need to request via the authenticate thread (under Mulberry shopping) but will need to add more pictures.  There are not enough clear photos on this listing to authenticate the bag.


----------



## vicky

MiniMabel said:


> Hi, I think this is from the Holly range a few years ago........?



Thank you!


----------



## Sandybag

Can anyone identify this mulberry, I bought ages ago off ebay, going on 2009/2010. I thought it was an Antony then I was sure it was a Morgan, it's definitely not a Seth, I'm sure it was part of the men's range as I was hunting it for ages.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sandybag said:


> Can anyone identify this mulberry, I bought ages ago off ebay, going on 2009/2010. I thought it was an Antony then I was sure it was a Morgan, it's definitely not a Seth, I'm sure it was part of the men's range as I was hunting it for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307322



Its an aston like mine!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sandybag said:


> Can anyone identify this mulberry, I bought ages ago off ebay, going on 2009/2010. I thought it was an Antony then I was sure it was a Morgan, it's definitely not a Seth, I'm sure it was part of the men's range as I was hunting it for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307322



This is a morgan for ref


----------



## Sandybag

elvisfan4life said:


> Its an aston like mine!!!!




Thank you, really silly but now I can add it to my mulberry Pinterest board [emoji1]


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sandybag said:


> Thank you, really silly but now I can add it to my mulberry Pinterest board [emoji1]



You are most welcome


----------



## wjiajia

What's this bag?! Is it called Bayswater crossbody? I can't find it anywhere on the mulberry website... I want it so badly haha


----------



## Louliu71

wjiajia said:


> What's this bag?! Is it called Bayswater crossbody? I can't find it anywhere on the mulberry website... I want it so badly haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313629




Bayswater shoulder I think, may be worthwhile checking the outlets as discontinued a few years ago I believe


----------



## Swedengirl

wjiajia said:


> What's this bag?! Is it called Bayswater crossbody? I can't find it anywhere on the mulberry website... I want it so badly haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313629




Bayswater Shoulder. There is an "never used" oak one for sale on one of the Facebook Groups for 500£. Can try to figure out which one it was.


----------



## Sammiantha

wjiajia said:


> What's this bag?! Is it called Bayswater crossbody? I can't find it anywhere on the mulberry website... I want it so badly haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313629




As others have said this is the Bayswater shoulder, they also had these in the outlets fairly recently (can't remember price unfortunately) so may be worth giving them a call.


----------



## Sookie87

Hi! I saw this bag and had a bit of a bid on ebay. I didn't win but am still dying to know what it is called? Does anyone know?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sookie87 said:


> Hi! I saw this bag and had a bit of a bid on ebay. I didn't win but am still dying to know what it is called? Does anyone know?



Rampling


----------



## Sookie87

elvisfan4life said:


> Rampling



Thank you! Now I've Googled it and seen more pics, I wish I'd increased my bid. It went for £70 : (


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sookie87 said:


> Thank you! Now I've Googled it and seen more pics, I wish I'd increased my bid. It went for £70 : (



£70???? Never? Loved these bags real classics


----------



## Sookie87

&#128546;


----------



## Salomis

Good morning!
I am wondering what is the name of this bag, maybe you could help me?
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Thank you
C


----------



## JazzyJay

Salomis said:


> Good morning!
> I am wondering what is the name of this bag, maybe you could help me?
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Thank you
> C


 
It's an angelica in toffee nappa leather.


----------



## Salomis

JazzyJay said:


> It's an angelica in toffee nappa leather.



Thank you!


----------



## jelly-baby

Hello. Can anyone tell me if this is Mouse Grey or Graphite? Or something else??! Thanks.


----------



## jelly-baby

Here is a photo with flash if that's any help.


----------



## MiniMabel

I would say mouse gray. 


There was no graphite for Daria.




The following thread is useful..............


http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-mulberry-daria-pics-only-584613.html


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I think it's mouse grey


----------



## jelly-baby

Thank you both. I did wonder after I posted whether it was made in graphite.


----------



## Sookie87

Any thoughts on this bag?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Sookie87 said:


> Any thoughts on this bag?



It's a Blenheim. Genuine or not I don't know.


----------



## Sookie87

Thank you x


----------



## asmurre.l07

Hi does anyone know the name of this bag, thought it was a Seymour but not sure now , thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

asmurre.l07 said:


> Hi does anyone know the name of this bag, thought it was a Seymour but not sure now , thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333045


 
It's a soho hobo.


----------



## MmeSenegal

Hi I bought this from Mulberry.com in 2011.  Any ideas what it's called?  Thanks.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

MmeSenegal said:


> Hi I bought this from Mulberry.com in 2011.  Any ideas what it's called?  Thanks.



Is it part of the Mila range?


----------



## MmeSenegal

gunsandbanjos said:


> Is it part of the Mila range?


Just googled and yes it's a Mila mini.  Thanks very much


----------



## Badanka

Does anyone know what this bag is called and when it was made?


----------



## L etoile

Badanka said:


> Does anyone know what this bag is called and when it was made?



It kinda looks like the Barnaby but different strap and maybe smaller.


----------



## joshwritescopy

Hi there. I'm trying to identify a bag for my girlfriend. We saw it in a book at Barnes & Noble and she fell in love with it. The only info I have is that it's a Mulberry and is apparently from 1974 (or thereabouts). Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Louliu71

joshwritescopy said:


> Hi there. I'm trying to identify a bag for my girlfriend. We saw it in a book at Barnes & Noble and she fell in love with it. The only info I have is that it's a Mulberry and is apparently from 1974 (or thereabouts). Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345495




No idea, sorry!

But I want one!


----------



## Amandines

Louliu71 said:


> No idea, sorry!
> 
> But I want one!



Me too!! I'm in love! I'll hang on to this post and hope someone can identify it!


----------



## Zwatt

Hey guys,

I'm just wondering if anyone knows the name of this mulberry?

Thank you


----------



## Sammi28

Love this


----------



## Salomis

Hello,
Maybe somebody know the name of this one:




Thanks


----------



## AntoniaS

Hi. 

Does anyone know what this mulberry is called? It is my mums and she has no idea. I've searched everywhere on the Internet and can't find it! 

Thanks.


----------



## elvisfan4life

AntoniaS said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anyone know what this mulberry is called? It is my mums and she has no idea. I've searched everywhere on the Internet and can't find it!
> 
> Thanks.



Agyness


----------



## Pimpernel

Hello ladies! Please, which Mulberry model and leather is this shoulder bag worn by Hermione in the last scene on the last Harry Potter movie as she sees her kids off to Hogwarts from Platform 9 3/4? Here are some pics, thank you so much in advance!:

http://images5.fanpop.com/image/pho...the-Scenes-harry-potter-26601489-1280-957.png

https://latimesherocomplex.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/harry-potter-epilogue2.jpg?w=600&h=320


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Pimpernel said:


> Hello ladies! Please, which Mulberry model and leather is this shoulder bag worn by Hermione in the last scene on the last Harry Potter movie as she sees her kids off to Hogwarts from Platform 9 3/4? Here are some pics, thank you so much in advance!:
> 
> http://images5.fanpop.com/image/pho...the-Scenes-harry-potter-26601489-1280-957.png
> 
> https://latimesherocomplex.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/harry-potter-epilogue2.jpg?w=600&h=320



I may be wrong but it doesn't look like a Mulberry to me.


----------



## asmurre.l07

Hi please can anyone help me identify this mulberry bag, thankyou


----------



## Noem514

what bag is this


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Noem514 said:


> View attachment 3361552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bag is this



Looks like a generic tote with a fake Daria plaque on it.


----------



## Noem514

Ok thanks. Saw this out and about today but couldnt find online


----------



## scarlett79

Hello!

Could anyone tell me if this bag has a name? I only know it as a scotchgrain top handle shopper. Am desperately trying to track one down! 

Cheers.


----------



## Ondrea

scarlett79 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could anyone tell me if this bag has a name? I only know it as a scotchgrain top handle shopper. Am desperately trying to track one down!
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 3363272



It also was made in a duck egg blue version from Spring Summer 2006, to be honest unless anyone else knows otherwise I think it was just called a Scotchgrain tote


----------



## scarlett79

Ondrea said:


> It also was made in a duck egg blue version from Spring Summer 2006, to be honest unless anyone else knows otherwise I think it was just called a Scotchgrain tote


Thank you! Have been trying  to track the larger darker one down and just missed out on one 

Sent from my SM-G800F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## valeriewanxgy

Hello, does anyone know which Alexa this is, or if it even exists?

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDU0WDY0MA==/z/lckAAOxyOlhS-2Xp/$_32.JPG


----------



## gunsandbanjos

valeriewanxgy said:


> Hello, does anyone know which Alexa this is, or if it even exists?
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDU0WDY0MA==/z/lckAAOxyOlhS-2Xp/$_32.JPG



That's the zigzag tassle Alexa from a couple years ago. Ended up in the outlets too. 

Definitely exists!


----------



## valeriewanxgy

gunsandbanjos said:


> That's the zigzag tassle Alexa from a couple years ago. Ended up in the outlets too.
> 
> Definitely exists!



Ooooh, thank you thank you! Very cool bag ... *adds to Wishlist*


----------



## HibiscusBays

Hello,

I hope you'll be able to tell me what bag is this?

I bought it on a whim and it was listed as Rio butterfly Bayswater. 
I guess, it is from the Rio collection but surely not a Bays...

Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

HibiscusBays said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope you'll be able to tell me what bag is this?
> 
> I bought it on a whim and it was listed as Rio butterfly Bayswater.
> I guess, it is from the Rio collection but surely not a Bays...
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!



It's not a Bayswater. It is a Rio Butterfly though. Can't remember the name of the bag though. Someone else will have it on the next of their tongue no doubt...


----------



## MiniMabel

HibiscusBays said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope you'll be able to tell me what bag is this?
> 
> I bought it on a whim and it was listed as Rio butterfly Bayswater.
> I guess, it is from the Rio collection but surely not a Bays...
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!



Possibly a Fenella? Not sure, but Jazzy may be able to help!


----------



## jennylg

Hi- I'm new to the forum and not a Mulberry expert so hoping one of you can help.

I found this amongst my late mother-in-laws things- she was not a handbag collecter  so I'm intrigued as to what it is or when it was sold- I'll then have to figure out how she ended up with it .   The box is brown/purple with a 'my pretty' sticker on it.

Thx in advance


----------



## JazzyJay

HibiscusBays said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope you'll be able to tell me what bag is this?
> 
> I bought it on a whim and it was listed as Rio butterfly Bayswater.
> I guess, it is from the Rio collection but surely not a Bays...
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!


 


MiniMabel said:


> Possibly a Fenella? Not sure, but Jazzy may be able to help!


 
I advised a week or so ago when it was first posted on the Authenticate thread that it was called a Fenella. Not sure if the poster missed my advising her of that though?


----------



## JazzyJay

jennylg said:


> Hi- I'm new to the forum and not a Mulberry expert so hoping one of you can help.
> 
> I found this amongst my late mother-in-laws things- she was not a handbag collecter  so I'm intrigued as to what it is or when it was sold- I'll then have to figure out how she ended up with it .   The box is brown/purple with a 'my pretty' sticker on it.
> 
> Thx in advance


 
It looks like a beatrice continental wallet, presuming it is a purse and not a clutch.


----------



## HibiscusBays

Originally Posted by HibiscusBays
Hello,

I hope you'll be able to tell me what bag is this?

I bought it on a whim and it was listed as Rio butterfly Bayswater. 
I guess, it is from the Rio collection but surely not a Bays...

Thank you for your help in advance! 
Originally Posted by MiniMabel
Possibly a Fenella? Not sure, but Jazzy may be able to help! 





JazzyJay said:


> I advised a week or so ago when it was first posted on the Authenticate thread that it was called a Fenella. Not sure if the poster missed my advising her of that though?



Hello Ladies, 

Thank you so much! 

JazzyJay you are 100% right! I just went back in the Authenticate thread and I'm sooo embarrassed! :shame:

Thank you once again.


----------



## dawnch

Does anyone know the name of this design and how old it is? 
Thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

dawnch said:


> Does anyone know the name of this design and how old it is?
> Thanks
> View attachment 3374701


 
It's a tassel bayswater from 2006.


----------



## dawnch

Thank you


----------



## Ukpandagirl

dawnch said:


> Does anyone know the name of this design and how old it is?
> Thanks
> View attachment 3374701



That's a blast from the past. Lovely bag


----------



## bblarney

Hi, I'm new to the forum and hope someone can help identify the type of Mulberry bag I have.  I bought it recently in a charity shop and was wondering if it is a real one and if it is how much is it worth? It's a large brown shoulder bag, with long straps, with a tartan liner, tag number 722678, it has a small white material tab inside that reads Fabrique en Angleterre.  Many thanks in advance with any help


----------



## Mariann

Can anybody identify this bag for me! I also would like know which year she was made! Thank you!


----------



## DiJe40

Can someone,please.. identify the colour of the Rosemary. I taught it was lavender, but the previous owner said it wasn't. Thanks in advance x


----------



## MiniMabel

DiJe40 said:


> Can someone,please.. identify the colour of the Rosemary. I taught it was lavender, but the previous owner said it wasn't. Thanks in advance x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378081




It looks like lavender.


----------



## DiJe40

MiniMabel said:


> It looks like lavender.




I taught so too, thanks [emoji2]


----------



## gunsandbanjos

DiJe40 said:


> Can someone,please.. identify the colour of the Rosemary. I taught it was lavender, but the previous owner said it wasn't. Thanks in advance x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378081



Definitely lavender, I have one.


----------



## DiJe40

gunsandbanjos said:


> Definitely lavender, I have one.




Thank you, I love the colour [emoji76]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

bblarney said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and hope someone can help identify the type of Mulberry bag I have.  I bought it recently in a charity shop and was wondering if it is a real one and if it is how much is it worth? It's a large brown shoulder bag, with long straps, with a tartan liner, tag number 722678, it has a small white material tab inside that reads Fabrique en Angleterre.  Many thanks in advance with any help


Hi,

Welcome to the Mulberry forum.

Authentication requests should be posted here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html

Please read the very first post on this thread prior to listing your request as it explains the formatting and requirements of our authenticators.


----------



## Mariann

Mariann said:


> Can anybody identify this bag for me! I also would like know which year she was made! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377115
> 
> View attachment 3377116
> View attachment 3377117
> View attachment 3377118


Nobody?


----------



## MiniMabel

The older bags often didn't have names, so this may not have one.


----------



## JazzyJay

I think it may have been called a bonnie.


----------



## Jonathan nice guy 9

Please will some kind soul take pity on me and tell me what this bag is ?
I think it MAY be a Mulberry ...... Possibly vintage ? 
Any ideas handbag experts ? As I am looking for one for my lovely gf
Any info would be greatly appreciated
Cheers, Jon


----------



## Jonathan nice guy 9

Please help !    I'm on a mission ! ❤️


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi, and welcome! 

It's impossible to tell from that picture.  It could be Mulberry but no guarantee, but it is a vintage style

You could try trusted resellers, for example the ones linked below:-

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_401404-Mulberry.html

http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/


If you see something on Ebay, our experts will take a look at it for you......you'll need to post your enquiry in the requested format on the thread below:-

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-mulberry-please-read-post-1-first.901871/


Good luck in your search!


----------



## HibiscusBays

Hello ladies, 

I'm hoping that you'd be able to help me to identify this beauty. A friend of mine bought her pre-loved but neither of us really knows what's her name or how old she might be...

Thank you in advance.


----------



## JazzyJay

HibiscusBays said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm hoping that you'd be able to help me to identify this beauty. A friend of mine bought her pre-loved but neither of us really knows what's her name or how old she might be...
> 
> Thank you in advance.



It's a soho.


----------



## Driddle

Hi TPF,

I've just bought myself a pre-loved Mulberry bag from a second hand designer boutique. However I literally cannot find another picture online anywhere in the same style. Was wondering if anyone would be able to identify what it is.

I have my suspicions that it is either a sample bag, a scrap bag or worse a fake but would like to know first off if anyone recognises it.

TIA

Regards


----------



## JazzyJay

Driddle said:


> Hi TPF,
> 
> I've just bought myself a pre-loved Mulberry bag from a second hand designer boutique. However I literally cannot find another picture online anywhere in the same style. Was wondering if anyone would be able to identify what it is.
> 
> I have my suspicions that it is either a sample bag, a scrap bag or worse a fake but would like to know first off if anyone recognises it.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Regards



It's called an oakland.


----------



## IrinaAnton

Can anyone help me identify this Mulberry?
I think is vintage, Congo leather and I bought it from a flea market 3 years ago.
It is beautiful, but I didn't find anysimilar model.
Thank you for your attention


----------



## Driddle

JazzyJay said:


> It's called an oakland.


Thank you very much for your help.

I know there is an authentication thread on the forum. However is there anywhere in the UK that anyone can recommend I can take my bag to do authenticate in person?

Regards
Driddle


----------



## JazzyJay

IrinaAnton said:


> Can anyone help me identify this Mulberry?
> I think is vintage, Congo leather and I bought it from a flea market 3 years ago.
> It is beautiful, but I didn't find anysimilar model.
> Thank you for your attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397650
> View attachment 3397651



I'd suggest you get it authenticated if you haven't already done so.


----------



## JazzyJay

Driddle said:


> Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> I know there is an authentication thread on the forum. However is there anywhere in the UK that anyone can recommend I can take my bag to do authenticate in person?
> 
> Regards
> Driddle



I don't see why you would need an in person authentication (not that I am aware of such a service), as long as you can take clear photos you could use a service such as Authenticate4u or Fakespotters. Very occasionally, they may suggest a physical inspection but that would be highly unlikely for that item.


----------



## Driddle

JazzyJay said:


> I don't see why you would need an in person authentication (not that I am aware of such a service), as long as you can take clear photos you could use a service such as Authenticate4u or Fakespotters. Very occasionally, they may suggest a physical inspection but that would be highly unlikely for that item.


I should be able to take some clear photograpgs of the bag. I've had other items authenticated in the past and have never used an online service, I guess it's just peace of mind I'm after really. But thank you for your suggestions, I'll check them out first.

Regards


----------



## alansgail

Anyone know the name of this bag? It's about 16" wide. Thank you.


----------



## remainsilly

alansgail said:


> View attachment 3399178
> 
> 
> Anyone know the name of this bag? It's about 16" wide. Thank you.


Believe is mabel.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-mulbery-mabel-pics-only.584113/
Were different sizes available.


----------



## alansgail

remainsilly said:


> Believe is mabel.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-mulbery-mabel-pics-only.584113/
> Were different sizes available.


Thank you so much, very helpful!!!!


----------



## IrinaAnton

JazzyJay said:


> I'd suggest you get it authenticated if you haven't already done so.


Thank you for considering my question. 
I understand correctly that you have doubts regarding the bag authenticity?


----------



## stephlvll

Good evening,

I am wondering if someone can help , I have had the attached mulberry for over a year , and want to sell this, I'm wondering if it's genuine I was told it was but want to make sure before I advertise I also have no idea of the value of this?

Any help appreciated 

Thanks Steph


----------



## JazzyJay

stephlvll said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I am wondering if someone can help , I have had the attached mulberry for over a year , and want to sell this, I'm wondering if it's genuine I was told it was but want to make sure before I advertise I also have no idea of the value of this?
> 
> Any help appreciated
> 
> Thanks Steph



This thread is to identify an item when you don't know the model, rather than authentication. There is a separate Authenticate this Mulberry thread but you will need to post in a specific format stated in post #1 of that thread and provide a working link to a publicly viewable website/listing. If that is not available, you could use the services of a forma authenticator such as Authenticate4u or Fakespotters.


----------



## Driddle

Hi again,

I told my friend about how amazing you guys were at identifying my bag and she has asked me if I can post on her behalf a picture of hers.

Could you please identify the bag in this picture?

Regards
DRiddle


----------



## JazzyJay

Driddle said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I told my friend about how amazing you guys were at identifying my bag and she has asked me if I can post on her behalf a picture of hers.
> 
> Could you please identify the bag in this picture?
> 
> Regards
> DRiddle



The photo is very small but presuming it is genuine, it's a smithfield which came in several sizes.


----------



## asmurre.l07

Hi wonder if you could help me identify this mulberry bag, I thought it was a hetty but unsure now , kind regards


----------



## Ria2011

asmurre.l07 said:


> Hi wonder if you could help me identify this mulberry bag, I thought it was a hetty but unsure now , kind regards


Looks like a hetty to me


----------



## Driddle

JazzyJay said:


> The photo is very small but presuming it is genuine, it's a smithfield which came in several sizes.


Hi JazzyJay,

Thanks for identifying it. Did all the sizes of the Smithfield come with a gold tag inside. My friends bag has a plain black grosgrain material as the lining but no mulberry tag. It is however excellent quality leather and the stitching is immaculate so we are assuming it is genuine.

regards


----------



## quos

Hi everyone - is this an Antony? And if so - does anyone know the colour?  Many thanks!


----------



## Chiasma

Hello All, 
Can anyone help me to identify this bag? According to labels it's Mulberry, but I don't have a clue about the model. -Nor the authenticity...but that's another case....
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JazzyJay

quos said:


> Hi everyone - is this an Antony? And if so - does anyone know the colour?  Many thanks!


If it is genuine, which I can't tell from that photo then it is an antony, but the photo is too poor to tell the colour, in my opinion.


----------



## JazzyJay

Chiasma said:


> Hello All,
> Can anyone help me to identify this bag? According to labels it's Mulberry, but I don't have a clue about the model. -Nor the authenticity...but that's another case....
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3432686



It's not a model I have ever seen so getting it authenticated may be an idea.


----------



## Chiasma

Thank you, YazzyYay. 
Anyone else? 
I was hoping it was a vintage piece. Luckily not much €£$ involved. ..


----------



## quos

JazzyJay said:


> If it is genuine, which I can't tell from that photo then it is an antony, but the photo is too poor to tell the colour, in my opinion.


It will def be genuine (worn by a celeb on TV) but it looks way lighter than Oak, almost a creamy colour. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## TrashedBride

Anyone know the name of this little feller? 

 Thank you!


----------



## TrashedBride

I've posted in Identify This Mulberry but it's so quiet in there, I thought I'd be cheeky and post here too!

My Mulberry skills have got a bit rusty over the years - I remember this style but I'll be darned if I can remember the name. Can anyone help before it drives me bonkers?!

TIA!


----------



## TrashedBride

TrashedBride said:


> Anyone know the name of this little feller?
> 
> Thank you!


Can anyone please help? It's finishing soon and I'd like to know before I bid if possible! Thank you lovely ladies


----------



## TrashedBride

Shameless bump! It's ending soon and I'd love to know what it is before I bid if possible. Thank you so much lovely ladies!


----------



## MiniMabel

I don't know, I'm afraid.....but could be a nice find if genuine!


----------



## lawrenson

Hi,

Joel, maybe?

Cheers,
KAL


----------



## TrashedBride

MiniMabel said:


> I don't know, I'm afraid.....but could be a nice find if genuine!


Jazzy's had a look and thinks it may well be, it looked good to me too. Well, we shall soon find out because I've just won it (was an absolute steal, too!). It's lovely thick Darwin and the size of a Seth. Seller had a few other genuine bags too, so I'm pretty confident it's OK! Definitely worth a gamble anyway  Very excited, and hopefully won't need to make use of eBay's money back guarantee!


----------



## TrashedBride

lawrenson said:


> Hi,
> 
> Joel, maybe?
> 
> Cheers,
> KAL


Thank you for your reply!

It's a lot bigger than a Joel - more Seth size. And Joel has the postman's lock (I have a choc one!).


----------



## kingswood

hi, the wife bought this yesterday and just wondered what people think?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272333777650?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

serial number is 10293860. wifes away at the mon so bit of a surprise for her xx


----------



## JazzyJay

kingswood said:


> hi, the wife bought this yesterday and just wondered what people think?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272333777650?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> serial number is 10293860. wifes away at the mon so bit of a surprise for her xx



This thread is to identify an item when you don't know the name. If you want to know if the bag is genuine, please post in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread in the Mulberry Shopping section, ensuring you follow the format in post #1 of that thread.


----------



## Klazhe

Goodmorning to you all. , I ám new here. A few years ago my aunt gave me this bag. Now I want to know if it's an original Mulberry. I would be thankfull if anyone can help me. Best regards


----------



## TrashedBride

Klazhe said:


> Goodmorning to you all. , I ám new here. A few years ago my aunt gave me this bag. Now I want to know if it's an original Mulberry. I would be thankfull if anyone can help me. Best regards


It's in the style of an Elgin but you might want to get it authenticated. Unfortunately the lovely ladies on the authentication thread here can only advise you from a live auction, so you'll need to go through a paid authentication service.


----------



## Klazhe

Thank you for your reaction en suggestion. I might do that.


----------



## sparkey

Please help! I have bought a few Mulberry bags over the years but I am looking to part with the one photographed. I bought it in around June 2012 and it is in great condition. 

The problem is Mulberry no longer stock it so I can't find the bag name? Can any fellow Mulberry lovers ID this bag for me please?


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi, and welcome!

The style is "Harriet".


----------



## Sammiantha

Not a bag to identify but a scarf that I've purchased recently, does anybody have an idea of the name and season?


----------



## MiniMabel

Sammiantha said:


> Not a bag to identify but a scarf that I've purchased recently, does anybody have an idea of the name and season?




Hi - I think "ink splodge" design.....


----------



## tommatharr

Any idea on this handbag? Was bought quite a few years ago now (not quite sure when). Would love any identification!


----------



## MiniMabel

tommatharr said:


> Any idea on this handbag? Was bought quite a few years ago now (not quite sure when). Would love any identification!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450808
> View attachment 3450809



East-west Bayswater style.....


----------



## WaitingToRetire

sparkey said:


> Please help! I have bought a few Mulberry bags over the years but I am looking to part with the one photographed. I bought it in around June 2012 and it is in great condition.
> 
> The problem is Mulberry no longer stock it so I can't find the bag name? Can any fellow Mulberry lovers ID this bag for me please?




Yes, it's a Harriet. 

And it's lovely!


----------



## zacbill

Can anyone identify this bag please


----------



## Salomis

Hello,
I have a question - is this bag made from some kind of patent leather or vinyl?
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...376549?hash=item2a6f721f65:g:u~YAAOSwYudXGoZ6
Thank you!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Salomis said:


> Hello,
> I have a question - is this bag made from some kind of patent leather or vinyl?
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...376549?hash=item2a6f721f65:g:u~YAAOSwYudXGoZ6
> Thank you!



That was coated vinyl as far as I remember. I had one of the larger ones made from the same material.


----------



## Salomis

LovinMyMulberry said:


> That was coated vinyl as far as I remember. I had one of the larger ones made from the same material.


Thank you


----------



## Salomis

Hello again
One more question: does anyone know the name of this bag (I love mine and hope it will last forever) - thank you!


----------



## JazzyJay

Salomis said:


> Hello again
> One more question: does anyone know the name of this bag (I love mine and hope it will last forever) - thank you!


It's a geena.


----------



## elvisfan4life

LovinMyMulberry said:


> That was coated vinyl as far as I remember. I had one of the larger ones made from the same material.


Hi lovely to see you here


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi lovely to see you here



Hello! Thank you. Haven't really used the forum in a LONG time. Went right off Mulberry, but have had a little reshuffle lately. Should do an updated family picture soon [emoji6] Hope you're well x


----------



## elvisfan4life

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Hello! Thank you. Haven't really used the forum in a LONG time. Went right off Mulberry, but have had a little reshuffle lately. Should do an updated family picture soon [emoji6] Hope you're well x


Have sent you a pm sweetie


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

elvisfan4life said:


> Have sent you a pm sweetie



I don't see one ..


----------



## Salomis

JazzyJay said:


> It's a geena.


Thank you!


----------



## MalinTollefsen

Hi there! Not sure if I'm posting this right, but here it goes. I've bought a Mulberry from ebay, about 6 months ago. The seller called it Bayswater, but it came without the lock and keys. She said it is old and vintage, but it is in really great condition. There are no serialnumber on the plate inside, but I bought it anyway.. What do you think?
The measurements are about 36x26x12cm.


----------



## MiniMabel

MalinTollefsen said:


> View attachment 3457813
> View attachment 3457814
> View attachment 3457816
> View attachment 3457817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! Not sure if I'm posting this right, but here it goes. I've bought a Mulberry from ebay, about 6 months ago. The seller called it Bayswater, but it came without the lock and keys. She said it is old and vintage, but it is in really great condition. There are no serialnumber on the plate inside, but I bought it anyway.. What do you think?
> The measurements are about 36x26x12cm.




Hi, and welcome!  It is an older Bayswater in black antique glace leather with bronze hardware.....lovely!


----------



## MalinTollefsen

MiniMabel said:


> Hi, and welcome!  It is an older Bayswater in black antique glace leather with bronze hardware.....lovely!


Hi! Thanks for your reply  how old do you think it is?


----------



## noodlez

Hoping someone can help me identify this 'man bag' / breifcase - very similar to the elkington but only has one push lock buckle - its about 12yrs old.. thanks ladies!


----------



## Henrikh

Does anyone know what bag this is?
Is it a mulberry originale?it is really good quality leather, the only thing that is bothering me is the design of the Buttons, please help me.


----------



## Henrikh

Henrikh said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is?
> Is it a mulberry originale?it is really good quality leather, the only thing that is bothering me is the design of the Buttons, please help me.


----------



## Henrikh

Henrikh said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is?
> Is it a mulberry originale?it is really good quality leather, the only thing that is bothering me is the design of the Buttons, please help me.


----------



## MissK80

Hello Every One,
I just bought my first Mulberry off ebay and id love to to identify it. Ive been seraching google and looking at past collections but i have not been able to find it!
Could you identify for me please? If you could authentic it at the same time that would be great too! I will post on the authentication thread if not.
Thankyou!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

MissK80 said:


> Hello Every One,
> I just bought my first Mulberry off ebay and id love to to identify it. Ive been seraching google and looking at past collections but i have not been able to find it!
> Could you identify for me please? If you could authentic it at the same time that would be great too! I will post on the authentication thread if not.
> Thankyou!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465500
> View attachment 3465502
> View attachment 3465504
> View attachment 3465511



Hi there.

This is the Mulberry 'Taylor' bag which came in various sizes.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

MissK80 said:


> Hello Every One,
> I just bought my first Mulberry off ebay and id love to to identify it. Ive been seraching google and looking at past collections but i have not been able to find it!
> Could you identify for me please? If you could authentic it at the same time that would be great too! I will post on the authentication thread if not.
> Thankyou!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465500
> View attachment 3465502
> View attachment 3465504
> View attachment 3465511



Also should have said, you would need to post it on the authenticate this mulberry thread for help in that way. Make sure you follow the guidance in the first message & include the eBay link.


----------



## Fifitrix

This Taylor is spot on. Really nice bag.


----------



## MissK80

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Hi there.
> This is the Mulberry 'Taylor' bag which came in various sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465530


THANK YOU SO MUCH @LovinMyMulberry !! Now i know i have the 2011 Taylor satchel in deer brown! Youve made my day! I love to know as much as i can about my "loves" i cant wait to receive it. Hopefully it will arrive in good condition, as discribed *fingers crossed*


----------



## MissK80

Fifitrix said:


> This Taylor is spot on. Really nice bag.


Hello @Fifitrix
Thank you! I cant wait to get it in the mail! "spot on" as in, its authentic?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

MissK80 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH @LovinMyMulberry !! Now i know i have the 2011 Taylor satchel in deer brown! Youve made my day! I love to know as much as i can about my "loves" i cant wait to receive it. Hopefully it will arrive in good condition, as discribed *fingers crossed*



You're very welcome. It's a lovely bag. Just be sure to post it on the authenticate this page once it arrives, using the guidance on the first post.


----------



## MissK80

LovinMyMulberry said:


> You're very welcome. It's a lovely bag. Just be sure to post it on the authenticate this page once it arrives, using the guidance on the first post.


@LovinMyMulberry Will do! Thank you once again


----------



## goldie600

Hello all! I am a newbie here on TPF (albeit a silent stalker/admirer for a while!) and a life-long Mulberry fan....although I ashamedly would appreciate your knowledge on identifying a bag I bought back in 2011 from the Cheshire Oaks outlet. I lost her tag during my last house move but I remember she was a "tote" of some description - I *think* Mabel but I just wanted to make sure!
She is also (devastatingly) suffering from a few water-marks and I would love some advice on how to fix this!! (sorry if this is the wrong place to put this), but much appreciations in advance!

I also have a "much loved" and gifted from a friend's mother zebra bag who is sadly looking very uncared for (stained, damage inside etc)  but would be lovely to know what style she is?

Thank you.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

goldie600 said:


> Hello all! I am a newbie here on TPF (albeit a silent stalker/admirer for a while!) and a life-long Mulberry fan....although I ashamedly would appreciate your knowledge on identifying a bag I bought back in 2011 from the Cheshire Oaks outlet. I lost her tag during my last house move but I remember she was a "tote" of some description - I *think* Mabel but I just wanted to make sure!
> She is also (devastatingly) suffering from a few water-marks and I would love some advice on how to fix this!! (sorry if this is the wrong place to put this), but much appreciations in advance!
> 
> I also have a "much loved" and gifted from a friend's mother zebra bag who is sadly looking very uncared for (stained, damage inside etc)  but would be lovely to know what style she is?
> 
> Thank you.



I think the first one is a Mabel Tote bag, yes.

The second looks like some special kind of Alexa but I'm not sure so maybe someone else can help you on that.

Re fixing bags up, I've recently sent a few bags off to the Handbag Spa & they've done a great job with them. Well worth the cost IMHO.


----------



## goldie600

LovinMyMulberry said:


> I think the first one is a Mabel Tote bag, yes.
> 
> The second looks like some special kind of Alexa but I'm not sure so maybe someone else can help you on that.
> 
> Re fixing bags up, I've recently sent a few bags off to the Handbag Spa & they've done a great job with them. Well worth the cost IMHO.


Brilliant - thank you for the advice


----------



## princesspig

goldie600 said:


> Hello all! I am a newbie here on TPF (albeit a silent stalker/admirer for a while!) and a life-long Mulberry fan....although I ashamedly would appreciate your knowledge on identifying a bag I bought back in 2011 from the Cheshire Oaks outlet. I lost her tag during my last house move but I remember she was a "tote" of some description - I *think* Mabel but I just wanted to make sure!
> She is also (devastatingly) suffering from a few water-marks and I would love some advice on how to fix this!! (sorry if this is the wrong place to put this), but much appreciations in advance!
> 
> I also have a "much loved" and gifted from a friend's mother zebra bag who is sadly looking very uncared for (stained, damage inside etc)  but would be lovely to know what style she is?
> 
> Thank you.



That last one looks like the Travel Bag - there's an old article about it here:
http://cocosteaparty.com/2012/01/blake-lively-carries-mulberrys-new-travel-bag.html


----------



## -S-

Hi! I'm new here at purseforum and have recently developed a slight Mulberry obsession. Can anyone help me identify this purse that belongs to a friend of mine? Thank you


----------



## 9Gin9

Hello.Can anyone help me, please. What is the name of this vintage Mulberry model? Thank you in advance.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...183033?hash=item2371bec4f9:g:pXMAAOSwWntXM2c4


----------



## Joseph smyth

Hi, I am wondering if anyone can help me identify the name of this Mulberry please? Any information would be greatly appreciated. 
Many thanks.


----------



## JazzyJay

Joseph smyth said:


> Hi, I am wondering if anyone can help me identify the name of this Mulberry please? Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> Many thanks.



I think it is a decorated utah.


----------



## Vitara

Hello ladies,  I have acquired this bag secondhand, but cannot find another one  like it anywhere online. It looks like a Euston in style, but I think they were only made in proper leather and this is scotchgrain with a typical Mulberry dark leather trim.
The serial number is 050216 and there is a 'made in China' tag sewn into the lining. Also, there is a key fob, but it does not have the Mulberry stamp on it and is attached with string, not leather. This is the bit I am really unhappy with and I wondered if was an 'extra' and not included with the original bag.
The lining is the typical brown with trees.
I would really appreciate the experience of anyone who might recognise the name, or be able to authenticate the bag for me. Many thanks.


----------



## JazzyJay

Vitara said:


> Hello ladies,  I have acquired this bag secondhand, but cannot find another one  like it anywhere online. It looks like a Euston in style, but I think they were only made in proper leather and this is scotchgrain with a typical Mulberry dark leather trim.
> The serial number is 050216 and there is a 'made in China' tag sewn into the lining. Also, there is a key fob, but it does not have the Mulberry stamp on it and is attached with string, not leather. This is the bit I am really unhappy with and I wondered if was an 'extra' and not included with the original bag.
> The lining is the typical brown with trees.
> I would really appreciate the experience of anyone who might recognise the name, or be able to authenticate the bag for me. Many thanks.



The euston was also made in scotchgrain in black and mole. If you want it authenticated, you will need to post in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread following the format in post #1.


----------



## handbag_holic

Hey guys! I would be so thankful if you could identify which Mulberry handbag this is.  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## handbag_holic

Would you personally purchase this model?  It would be my first Mulberry. Since I can´t afford a Bayswater or an Alexa, I thought this cute bag might be a good alternative. Honest opinions are welcome!


----------



## MiniMabel

handbag_holic said:


> Would you personally purchase this model?  It would be my first Mulberry. Since I can´t afford a Bayswater or an Alexa, I thought this cute bag might be a good alternative. Honest opinions are welcome!



Hi, and welcome!  

I think it would be prudent to add your request to the Mulberry Authentication thread for your experts to look at it for you:-

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-mulberry.901871/


----------



## handbag_holic

MiniMabel said:


> Hi, and welcome!
> 
> I think it would be prudent to add your request to the Mulberry Authentication thread for your experts to look at it for you:-
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-mulberry.901871/


Thank you, MiniMabel! So nice of you!


----------



## Vitara

JazzyJay said:


> The euston was also made in scotchgrain in black and mole. If you want it authenticated, you will need to post in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread following the format in post #1.


Ok, thanks very much.


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi,guys, could you please help me to authenticate these Bayswater bags? Thanks in advance!
Item: 262654459502
Seller: cherryburn31
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262654459502?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: 252569088129
Seller: andvinin_0 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252569088129?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: 152267745623
Seller: addicted_to_handbags
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152267745623?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MiniMabel

kwlovegh said:


> Hi,guys, could you please help me to authenticate these Bayswater bags? Thanks in advance!
> Item: 262654459502
> Seller: cherryburn31
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262654459502?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: 252569088129
> Seller: andvinin_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252569088129?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: 152267745623
> Seller: addicted_to_handbags
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152267745623?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Hi, and welcome!

You need to add your requests to the Mulberry Authentication Thread..........link below..........

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-mulberry.901871/


----------



## Bleujeansj

Hi please help identify the model of this Mulberry. Thanks


----------



## HMGN

Hi All
Can anyone identify this style please
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252615349266?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
Many thanks


----------



## Pessie

HMGN said:


> Hi All
> Can anyone identify this style please
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252615349266?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> Many thanks


I don't recognise it, it's not a style from the last 12 months


----------



## JazzyJay

HMGN said:


> Hi All
> Can anyone identify this style please
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252615349266?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> Many thanks



I wonder if it might be a sample, as I don't recognise it either.


----------



## Woodlands 123

Hi there please could you check this out for me please.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322319021338?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Mulberry handbag
Seller Mrs ineil
No 322319021338

Many thanks Brenda


----------



## MiniMabel

Woodlands 123 said:


> Hi there please could you check this out for me please.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322319021338?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Mulberry handbag
> Seller Mrs ineil
> No 322319021338
> 
> Many thanks Brenda





Hi Brenda, and welcome!

You need to add your post to the Mulberry Authentication Thread.....link below......

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-mulberry.901871/


----------



## Tracey Park

Hi newbie here and dont know if I am posting in the right section or not so please forgive me if it is not correct.  I have recently purchased this bag off a friend of mine that says it is genuine but quite old.  I was wondering if anyone could identify it for me and let me know what it is called so I can then further my investigations to see if it is genuine or not.  I feel having a name rather than calling it just a satchell is much better.  I have attached a pic of the bag.

Many thanks in advance
xxx


----------



## JazzyJay

Tracey Park said:


> Hi newbie here and dont know if I am posting in the right section or not so please forgive me if it is not correct.  I have recently purchased this bag off a friend of mine that says it is genuine but quite old.  I was wondering if anyone could identify it for me and let me know what it is called so I can then further my investigations to see if it is genuine or not.  I feel having a name rather than calling it just a satchell is much better.  I have attached a pic of the bag.
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> xxx



I'd suggest you get it authenticated! If you bought it directly from a friend, you will need to use the services of a formal authenticator such as Authenticate4u or Fakespotters as in order to authenticate here, we require a working link to a publicly viewable website/listing.


----------



## Angelize

I don't know if this i a real Mulberry? If so what is the name?


----------



## hullfc

Can anybody tell me what this bag is please?


----------



## LookingForABryn

hullfc said:


> Can anybody tell me what this bag is please?



Looks like it is trying to be an Antony.


----------



## hullfc

LookingForABryn said:


> Looks like it is trying to be an Antony.



I found out, it's one of the first Anthony's


----------



## clarkyz

Hi just purchased off eBay as a little Christmas gift, please help is it real or fake?


----------



## silver925

Can anyone remind me of the name of this one, its driving me nuts!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=142213101708#ht_500wt_1285


----------



## JazzyJay

silver925 said:


> Can anyone remind me of the name of this one, its driving me nuts!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=142213101708#ht_500wt_1285



Link doesn't work but I think it is item 142213101708 and if so, it is a Marylebone.


----------



## Bella_k

Hi folks!

Could you make me a favor and authenticate this bag for me?

https://m.facebook.com/groups/398263753567460?view=permalink&id=1347124158681410


----------



## Mulberry Vicki

Can anyone tell me what this Mulberry bag is please - i understand it is a few years o


----------



## Mulberry Vicki

Can anyone tell me what this Mulberry bag is please - i understand it is a few years old


----------



## JazzyJay

Mulberry Vicki said:


> Can anyone tell me what this Mulberry bag is please - i understand it is a few years old


It's from 2008 and is from the vinyl roxanne range, but it's exact name escapes me. Hopefully, someone else will know.


----------



## JuiceBox

Can anyone help tell me which one this is?


----------



## JazzyJay

JuiceBox said:


> Can anyone help tell me which one this is?


It's a postmans lock satchel; some people incorrectly refer to it as an edie, which is very similar but an edie has a fabric guitar style strap,


----------



## Kelsawild1

Can anyone identify this one for me? Thank you


----------



## JazzyJay

Kelsawild1 said:


> Can anyone identify this one for me? Thank you


It's a fleet in soft nappa leather.


----------



## MulberryPurse

Hi all!
New to your forum, I'm from The Netherlands.
I was wondering if you could help me find out anything about this little Mulberry bag I've purchased years ago.
I love the bag, but I simply can't find anything on the web about it. Which type is it? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Its an older bag/vintage , has a Robert Saul signature and a number.
Is it okay that I post my request with only photographs?
I've posted on the Authenticate This in Mulberry, but since I already own this bag, I can't post by your requested format.
I appreciate any help or advice to turn to about this little bag.
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Stella Park

Hi 
I just joined this forum and cannot create a new post for some reasons (even after participated in more than 5 posts here). I have a question for you guys and need your advice in deciding the color for my next purchase of mulberry bag.
I just bought a Cara bag with rivets in oxblood and I am happy with my purchase. I got it from Desert Hill outlet in California.  After two weeks, I got text messages from the SA that they are having a sale on certain items.  They have Bayswater with belt in shrunken calf leather in oxblood color and black. Since I got my cara in oxblood, it will be a no-brainer that I should get the black one. But I am still contemplating whether I should get the black or oxblood. Initially, I was drawn to oxblood, but then I thought it might be too much to get the same color bag in a raw. My justification is that Cara bag has rivets and it is not classic, so I should get the Bayswater in oxblood as well as the classic item. Which color will be a better option? Most cost efficient? I have many bags (usually Rebecca minkoff and marc jacobs) and Mulberry has been my dream brand.  I know the mulberry bags aren't cheap and I do not want to regret after I get the bag. Every time I see a mod shot of each color, I keep switching my mind. What should I do? Lastly, do you think 675 dollars for the Bayswater with belt (regular size, not the small one) a good deal?
Thank you.


----------



## Stella Park

Hi
I just joined this forum and for some reasons, I cannot post even after I fulfilled the requirement. I desperately need your advice in deciding a color for my next purchase.
I just bought a Cara bag with rivets in oxblood, and I am happy with my purchase. I got it from an outlet.  After two weeks, I got text messages from the SA that they are having a sale on certain items.
They have Bayswater with belt in shrunken calf leather in oxblood color and black.
Since I got my cara in oxblood, it will be a no-brainer that I should get the black one. But I am still contemplating whether I should get the black or oxblood. Initially, I was drawn to oxblood, but then I thought it might be too much to get the same color bag in a row. My justification is that Cara bag has rivets and it is not classic, so I should get the Bayswater in oxblood as well as the classic item. Which color will be a better option? Most cost efficient? I have many bags (usually Rebecca Minkoff and Marc Jacobs), and Mulberry has been my dream brand.  I know the mulberry bags aren't cheap and I do not want to regret after I get the bag. Every time I see a mod shot of each color, I keep switching my mind. What should I do? Lastly, do you think 675 dollars for the Bayswater with belt (regular size, not the small one) a good deal?
Thank you.


----------



## MulberryPurse

MulberryPurse said:


> Hi all!
> New to your forum, I'm from The Netherlands.
> I was wondering if you could help me find out anything about this little Mulberry bag I've purchased years ago.
> I love the bag, but I simply can't find anything on the web about it. Which type is it and is it a real Mulberry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Its an older bag/vintage , has a Robert Saul signature and a number.
> 
> I've posted on the Authenticate This in Mulberry, but since I already own this bag, I can't post by your requested format.
> I appreciate any help or advice to turn to about this little bag.
> Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## EmilyPeal

Anybody have any idea what this Mulberry bag is?? There is a white label inside that says 'Fabriqué en Angleterre' - that's all. It's leather and we're 99% sure it's not a fake, possibly old?


----------



## MulberryPurse

MulberryPurse said:


> Hi all!
> New to your forum, I'm from The Netherlands.
> I was wondering if you could help me find out anything about this little Mulberry bag I've purchased years ago.
> I love the bag, but I simply can't find anything on the web about it. Which type is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585950
> 
> Its an older bag/vintage , has a Robert Saul signature and a number.
> Is it okay that I post my request with only photographs?
> I've posted on the Authenticate This in Mulberry, but since I already own this bag, I can't post by your requested format.
> I appreciate any help or advice to turn to about this little bag.
> Thanks so much in advance!




Update 2017, 02-20:
I am só happy to finally find out more about my little bag and got proof that it is a real Mulberry.
Send an email to Mulberry UK to identify/authenticate my bag en this is their reply :

(quote Mulberry UK) :
" Dear Sandra,
We are delighted to advise that your bag was part of the Roger Saul Collection for Spring Summer 1998.
The bag is the Cabana in Bamboo.
It is in great condition - I do hope you are enjoying it "


----------



## veneti

could you please tell me what model (bayswater?) and size this mulberry is? i didn't find this exact one on mulberry.com 
i saw it on the new bridget jones movie. thank you so much!!


----------



## Alice Ricci

Hiya
I bought this 6/7 years ago and would like to know the name of it if anyone can help?? 

I really appreciate any help!

Thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

veneti said:


> could you please tell me what model (bayswater?) and size this mulberry is? i didn't find this exact one on mulberry.com
> i saw it on the new bridget jones movie. thank you so much!!
> View attachment 3621799
> View attachment 3621800
> View attachment 3621801



It's a bayswater, she just doesn't have the flap fastened.


----------



## JazzyJay

Alice Ricci said:


> Hiya
> I bought this 6/7 years ago and would like to know the name of it if anyone can help??
> 
> I really appreciate any help!
> 
> Thanks


It's a small bayswater clutch.


----------



## Amandines

JazzyJay said:


> It's a small bayswater clutch.


Thanks! Now mine was identified as well  Wonderful experts at purseforum!


----------



## Emmelines

Hi all! 
Does anyone know what bag this is?


----------



## HibiscusBays

Hello Ladies,
I hope you'll be able to help me identify the colour and perhaps even the age of this metallic gold Bays? I bought it recently on eBay and the seller couldn't answer to any of my questions as she bought the bag from a friend.
Is it calf leather? It is way thinner and squishy than in any of my other Mulbs and also the inner stitching seems to be covered with an additional strip of the gold leather rather than the usual raw one. (Hope it makes sense!) 

The lovely ladies on the authentication thread verified for me that she a genuine thing but not I'm even more curious to find out more about her. Could she be from the same year/collection as the MetallicTiger Bays as I remember there was also a gold one made?


Look forward to your opinions!


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi HibiscusBays - your new Bayswater is champagne metallic calf!

MiniMabel


----------



## HibiscusBays

MiniMabel said:


> Hi HibiscusBays - your new Bayswater is champagne metallic calf!
> 
> MiniMabel


Thank you so much MiniMabel! 

I absolutely love her and always like to know a bit more about my bags if I buy them preloved. 
How old do you think she might be? I'm guessing she was a retail special as she hasn't got the cloche or feet...


----------



## Mayfly285

HibiscusBays said:


> Thank you so much MiniMabel!
> 
> I absolutely love her and always like to know a bit more about my bags if I buy them preloved.
> How old do you think she might be? I'm guessing she was a retail special as she hasn't got the cloche or feet...



She's gorgeous, HB; is she lighter than the normal Bays? Congratulations on a real beauty! [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## Foofan

Can anyone enlighten me on what type of Bays this is please as I am totally mystified!

The card says she's pebbled leather (beautifully soft btw), but she's lined in the Mulberry tree printed black fabric (like my Effie E/W), as is the pocket.

Is this a graphite with nickel hardware? 

Many thanks in advance x


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi - I think it is the graphite with nickel h/w.


----------



## Foofan

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - I think it is the graphite with nickel h/w.



Thank for replying, I was hoping it was!


----------



## RAINDANCE

Yes. Graphite pebbled leather with silver hardware were outlet special purchase bags. Made up until about 2012 with fabric lining but no cloche or feet
Resurrected in about 2014 onward, the later versions have a suede lining and cloche/feet.
Mine is now 7 years old and indestructible - just brilliant if it's raining !
Enjoy you lovely find.


----------



## Foofan

RAINDANCE said:


> Yes. Graphite pebbled leather with silver hardware were outlet special purchase bags. Made up until about 2012 with fabric lining but no cloche or feet
> Resurrected in about 2014 onward, the later versions have a suede lining and cloche/feet.
> Mine is now 7 years old and indestructible - just brilliant if it's raining !
> Enjoy you lovely find.


Thanks ever so much for that information, it's really helpful! 

The full story is I saw this bag on fleabay, asked the seller a barrage of questions and requested more pics to check it was genuine and decided to bid on it thinking I wouldn't get it due to the low price. Seller said this was bought from Bicester 3-4 years ago and never used.

I think because the shots taken by the seller in the ad weren't great, but no one bid on her and it ended up being relisted twice!

Second time it was listed I got her... for £360 in brand-new condition.

So happy with this Bays I can't begin to put it into words!!!


----------



## HibiscusBays

Mayfly285 said:


> She's gorgeous, HB; is she lighter than the normal Bays? Congratulations on a real beauty! [emoji7][emoji106]


Hi Mayfly, thank you for the compliment! 

Yes, she's a bit lighter than a regular Bays. I think it's due to both the leather as well as the lack of feet as it all ads up in the end.


----------



## Mikki209

Hi would anyone be able to help identify this mulberry?


----------



## JazzyJay

Mikki209 said:


> Hi would anyone be able to help identify this mulberry?



I should know this and it is bugging me as I can't remember it. It is similar to a celia, bridget, ryder, but it isn't any of those. Hopefully, someone will remember and put me out of my misery!


----------



## Ha Bui

Hi,
Could anyone help to identify this?


----------



## earl-grey-tea

The above bag.......
It's a Tillie I believe, maybe a Tillie Satchel.


----------



## Pessie

Ha Bui said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone help to identify this?





earl-grey-tea said:


> The above bag.......
> It's a Tillie I believe, maybe a Tillie Satchel.


Yes it's a Tillie, I used to have one in black


----------



## jessaustin

Hi bag geniuses! Does this look familiar to anyone? Bought it years ago at a flea market but my friend's mother is now desperate to have one the same. Many thanks in advance for any info


----------



## Indiana

JazzyJay said:


> I should know this and it is bugging me as I can't remember it. It is similar to a celia, bridget, ryder, but it isn't any of those. Hopefully, someone will remember and put me out of my misery!



I think it's a Cher!


----------



## Geektastic

I may have had a teensy bit of a drunken purchase at the weekend which has just arrived..  it was described as a medium pheasant green bayswater but it's much smaller than my other bays so I wondered what it was, maybe a ledbury?  Can anyone help?  I'm a tad annoyed at the description as I'm now worried I might have paid over the odds for it..


----------



## 24shaz

Geektastic said:


> View attachment 3659581
> View attachment 3659582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have had a teensy bit of a drunken purchase at the weekend which has just arrived..  it was described as a medium pheasant green bayswater but it's much smaller than my other bays so I wondered what it was, maybe a ledbury?  Can anyone help?  I'm a tad annoyed at the description as I'm now worried I might have paid over the odds for it..


This is an East West Bayswater (the Ledbury style has shorter handles) & I think the colour is petrol green silky snake, though I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Geektastic

24shaz said:


> This is an East West Bayswater (the Ledbury style has shorter handles) & I think the colour is petrol green silky snake, though I'm not 100% sure on that.



Fantastic!  Thank you so much


----------



## Mrs Dalloway

Hello! I found this old beauty a while ago on eBay, and am about to send her off to The Handbag Spa to restore her back to her former glory.
Does anyone know her name and which year she is from?
Many thanks,
Claudia


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

a

Anyone know the name of this bag please? thank you


----------



## Pessie

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 3668332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a
> 
> Anyone know the name of this bag please? thank you


I think it's an Ayesha


----------



## Lucy Desmond

Can anyone identify and authenticate this Mulberry scotchgrain bag please? No made in tag and a P pressed into label (could it be quality control pass stamp?)
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232302238522


----------



## novicetostyle

A friend of mine gifted me a Mulberry bag.  (Best. Friend. Ever!) I have tried to find out by searching the Mulberry site and even Ebay to see if it is authentic (which I am pretty sure it is) and what style it is.  Does anyone know what style this is?  And what does the number on the back of the tag mean?


----------



## MiniMabel

novicetostyle said:


> A friend of mine gifted me a Mulberry bag.  (Best. Friend. Ever!) I have tried to find out by searching the Mulberry site and even Ebay to see if it is authentic (which I am pretty sure it is) and what style it is.  Does anyone know what style this is?  And what does the number on the back of the tag mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676314
> View attachment 3676314
> View attachment 3676315
> View attachment 3676316
> View attachment 3676317




Hi, and welcome!

The style name is Agyness.

The number is just a serial number.  

I hope this helps! 

MiniMabel.


----------



## tusserne

Hello!
I just recieved this beauty that I bought secondhand. I have been searching for her name on several webpages without any luck. Can you please help me. Perhaps you also know how old she is and if you think she's genuine? Both zippers says riri. Thank you;0)


----------



## Mrs Dalloway

Does anyone know the name of this old beaut? 
TIA!


----------



## haf27

Mrs Dalloway said:


> View attachment 3693408
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this old beaut?
> TIA!


Sorry, I don't - but what a beauty.


----------



## Murberry

Hello lovely ladies, 
Can anyone here help me identify this bag? She must be from the same era of the Gladstone in my profile pic (she is even made by the same craftsman, according to the stamped letters IH in the inside leather Mulberry label!) but I would love to know her name and what year she was made.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Thank you in advance!


----------



## Murberry

Mrs Dalloway said:


> View attachment 3693408
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this old beaut?
> TIA!


I remembered just seeing one of those, and I looked up the name for you, it appears to be Heathcliffe Picadilly (there's one on Ebay right now).


----------



## Ems23

Hey guys, can anyone help me ID this bag?I've never seen a tag like this before! I can't make out what it says but the back has a serial number. Any help would be appreciated! X


----------



## Murberry

Ems23 said:


> Hey guys, can anyone help me ID this bag?I've never seen a tag like this before! I can't make out what it says but the back has a serial number. Any help would be appreciated! X


That's a Roger Saul (Mulberry founder) signature on that tag. It's a vintage bag, probably from the 80's.


----------



## Nokkie

Hi everyone,
I just got this rucksack off eBay. The seller understand the rucksack is authentic mulberry. But she's happy to take it back if fake. Could you tell me if this is authentic? If so does she got any name? Thanks you so much


----------



## JazzyJay

Nokkie said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just got this rucksack off eBay. The seller understand the rucksack is authentic mulberry. But she's happy to take it back if fake. Could you tell me if this is authentic? If so does she got any name? Thanks you so much


You need to post in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread following the format as stated in post #1 of that thread.


----------



## Nokkie

JazzyJay said:


> You need to post in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread following the format as stated in post #1 of that thread.


thank you so much I have posted there just now


----------



## Nokkie

Does anyone know the name of this bag please? Thank you


----------



## Nokkie

Hello, 
Any one know the name of this one please?


----------



## HMGN

Nokkie said:


> Hello,
> Any one know the name of this one please?


I think it is a Jody


----------



## Nokkie

HMGN said:


> I think it is a Jody


Thank you so much


----------



## Ems23

Hey guys

Has anyone seen a Mulberry backpack like this before? It's nylon and doesn't have any tags/ coin inside - just the sewn label (photographed) 

Appreciate any help you can give x


----------



## Tbutton

Anyone know what this bag is called please?


----------



## Kimag

Hi

Does anybody know the name of this model?


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

It's meant to be a double Zip Tote...


----------



## Kimag

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> It's meant to be a double Zip Tote...


thank you!


----------



## Gurkmeja

Need help identifyingView media item 2994View media item 2993View media item 2992View media item 2991 this bag:


----------



## Ray97

Hi everyone, 

I've just purchased this Mulberry Oversized Alexa in oak on ebay. I'm fairly sure it's genuine (she didn't have a receipt, as she said it was a gift from her husband) but I'd just like some opinions to validate the fact that I'm pretty sure it's authentic. She said I can return it within 14 days if i'm not happy so any replies appreciated. xx

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132252637...ec0aefe6222&bu=44196793794&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## MiniMabel

Ray97 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just purchased this Mulberry Oversized Alexa in oak on ebay. I'm fairly sure it's genuine (she didn't have a receipt, as she said it was a gift from her husband) but I'd just like some opinions to validate the fact that I'm pretty sure it's authentic. She said I can return it within 14 days if i'm not happy so any replies appreciated. xx
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132252637...ec0aefe6222&bu=44196793794&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu



Hi, and welcome!

You need to post on the thread link below and our experts will look at the bag for you....

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-mulberry.901871/


----------



## Pessie

Ray97 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just purchased this Mulberry Oversized Alexa in oak on ebay. I'm fairly sure it's genuine (she didn't have a receipt, as she said it was a gift from her husband) but I'd just like some opinions to validate the fact that I'm pretty sure it's authentic. She said I can return it within 14 days if i'm not happy so any replies appreciated. xx
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132252637...ec0aefe6222&bu=44196793794&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


You need to post a request on the authentication thread in the "mulberry shopping" forum (see top right of your screen).


----------



## dgphoto

Does anyone know this style name, please?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thanks!


----------



## JazzyJay

dgphoto said:


> Does anyone know this style name, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760615
> 
> Thanks!


It's a cheap knockoff, not based on any genuine Mulberry style.


----------



## Genevieve Gosford

Anyone know the name of this bag please?


----------



## MiniMabel

Genevieve Gosford said:


> View attachment 3766074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the name of this bag please?



Hi, and welcome!

The style name is Aviva and it's in aqua glove leather.


----------



## Genevieve Gosford

MiniMabel said:


> Hi, and welcome!
> 
> The style name is Aviva and it's in aqua glove leather.


Thank you so much, the colour was a bit of a surprise as the pictures on old evilbay weren't that great, but I like it


----------



## Laelli

Hi  What model is this?


----------



## MiniMabel

Laelli said:


> Hi  What model is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774133




It's the Lily.


----------



## Laelli

MiniMabel said:


> It's the Lily.


Thank you for your quick reply. I thought it was the Lily but the seller tells me it is the Cecily model? The chain is thicker on the Cecily right?


----------



## MiniMabel

Laelli said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. I thought it was the Lily but the seller tells me it is the Cecily model? The chain is thicker on the Cecily right?



It's the Lily.  

You're right, the Cecily has a thicker and shorter chain.


----------



## Kimag

Hi ladies! Please help me identify this bag.


----------



## JazzyJay

It looks like a Joni, but might be Kimmy, Joni's sister.


----------



## Laelli

MiniMabel said:


> It's the Lily.
> 
> You're right, the Cecily has a thicker and shorter chain.



Thank you so much for your help  I really appreciate it!


----------



## bailyc

veneti said:


> could you please tell me what model (bayswater?) and size this mulberry is? i didn't find this exact one on mulberry.com
> i saw it on the new bridget jones movie. thank you so much!!
> View attachment 3621799
> View attachment 3621800
> View attachment 3621801



Sorry to resurrect this post, but a question... that Bayswater (the one with the long strap) isn't the small size satchel, is it? It looks quite large, but I'm confused by the crossbody strap.


----------



## solarsylver

bailyc said:


> Sorry to resurrect this post, but a question... that Bayswater (the one with the long strap) isn't the small size satchel, is it? It looks quite large, but I'm confused by the crossbody strap.



I wondered this same thing, as I'm pretty sure it's the regular size Bayswater. To me, it looks like the strap might be attached to the buckles, but I would think that might damage the bag.


----------



## Salomis

Hello,
Can you help me to identify this bag? Thank you 





(the bag has a long belt I am not sure it is visible)


----------



## bailyc

solarsylver said:


> I wondered this same thing, as I'm pretty sure it's the regular size Bayswater. To me, it looks like the strap might be attached to the buckles, but I would think that might damage the bag.



I thought it might be that new Bayswater with strap style, with the wings tucked in, but it sure doesn't look like one of the new Coca designs to me, either. So strange!


----------



## Salomis

Ok I will make better pictures and post them here  I owned regular Bays so definitely it is not the one, it is much smaller.


----------



## Salomis

bailyc said:


> I thought it might be that new Bayswater with strap style, with the wings tucked in, but it sure doesn't look like one of the new Coca designs to me, either. So strange!



Ok I am adding few pictures. The bag is small and long belt definitely looks original:
Size of the bag is (approx) 25,5 x 17,5 x 20 cm


----------



## JazzyJay

Looks like a small bayswater satchel to me.


----------



## Salomis

JazzyJay said:


> Looks like a small bayswater satchel to me.


Thank you!


----------



## RebeccaAlexa

Can anyone help me with this one please? It has tree lining and silver zip and popper inside with a rectanglukar label. Thank you ❤️


----------



## Erystawi

Hello everyone. I came across this site when searching for a bag I bought at a fleemarked. It was a nice bag I first thought i could salvage buckles from. But when coming home, I noticed, all buckles had mulberry on them. All studs had a mullberry tree. So I started google, and what I have found until now, is that its eighter a fake (sadly but ok for å fleemarked find) or its a vintage 1970-1990(?) Blenheim in scotchgrain. It does not have a lining. Its stamped Made in England (once gold in all letters) on the inside pocket, this pocket has a zipper. It also has a inside "hinge" pocket, no lid or zipper. It does not have a ID tag (too old?)
What do you think? Vintage Blenheim?


----------



## JazzyJay

Erystawi said:


> Hello everyone. I came across this site when searching for a bag I bought at a fleemarked. It was a nice bag I first thought i could salvage buckles from. But when coming home, I noticed, all buckles had mulberry on them. All studs had a mullberry tree. So I started google, and what I have found until now, is that its eighter a fake (sadly but ok for å fleemarked find) or its a vintage 1970-1990(?) Blenheim in scotchgrain. It does not have a lining. Its stamped Made in England (once gold in all letters) on the inside pocket, this pocket has a zipper. It also has a inside "hinge" pocket, no lid or zipper. It does not have a ID tag (too old?)
> What do you think? Vintage Blenheim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805198
> View attachment 3805199
> View attachment 3805200


I believe you previously posted this in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread and we advised you to use the services of a formal authenticator such as Authenticate4u.


----------



## RoxanneOak

i hope this is the correct place and someone will know the answer to my bag question. Any idea of the name and age of this bag?  it is a metallic bronze and it has two
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 pairs of handles! how good is that? it is made in china.  I will attempt to get some better photos in the daylight tomorrow.


----------



## RoxanneOak

RoxanneOak said:


> i hope this is the correct place and someone will know the answer to my bag question. Any idea of the name and age of this bag?  it is a metallic bronze and it has two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810939
> View attachment 3810940
> View attachment 3810941
> View attachment 3810942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pairs of handles! how good is that? it is made in china.  I will attempt to get some better photos in the daylight tomorrow.


replying to myself as I cant seem to edit.  it's made in Turkey.


----------



## nieszkat

Hello Mulberry lovers! I need Your help! I've found three nice Mulberry bags on polish Ebay but I don't know if any of it is original or fake! Maybe You could help me with it because Im totaly lost :o  Thank You! 

A) http://allegro.pl/mulberry-piekna-duza-pojemna-torebka-xl-a4-i6939077300.html#thumb/2
B) http://allegro.pl/mulberry-klasyczna-przepiekna-torebka-skora-i6944870555.html
C) http://allegro.pl/torebka-damska-skorzana-mulberry-i6945422319.html


----------



## Amandines

Don't know if I' m in the right thread,  but does anyone know where I can find information on the different cloches?  I have two. They are a bit different, I assume age-related?


----------



## mariec

Hello I'm new 
Could you please tell me if this old mulberry is genuine ? From private seller thank you x


----------



## Amandines

mariec said:


> Hello I'm new
> Could you please tell me if this old mulberry is genuine ? From private seller thank you x


You would have to post this in the "Authenticate this" -thread, and follow the instructions in the first post regarding how you do it. However,  they require a working link, so if you already have the bag in your possession you would have to use the services of someone like authenticate4u.com.  I definately think you ought to get it authenticated.


----------



## mariec

Amandines said:


> You would have to post this in the "Authenticate this" -thread, and follow the instructions in the first post regarding how you do it. However,  they require a working link, so if you already have the bag in your possession you would have to use the services of someone like authenticate4u.com.  I definately think you ought to get it authenticated.


I have a link I didn't buy the bag yet. Thanks anyway


----------



## mariec

mariec said:


> I have a link I didn't buy the bag yet.theres no need to assume. Thanks anyway


----------



## coast_99

Hi, could anyone help identify this Mulberry? thanks


----------



## Joannalouise

Hello, please can anyone help me identify this mulberry bag? Serial number: 179800
Thanks in advance


----------



## JazzyJay

coast_99 said:


> Hi, could anyone help identify this Mulberry? thanks


It's a joelle.


----------



## coast_99

JazzyJay said:


> It's a joelle.


Brill, thanks


----------



## anubisgoddes

Does anyone know the name of this bag please? I bought it 10 or so years ago, but would like to know the name. Thank you!


----------



## Amandines

anubisgoddes said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag please? I bought it 10 or so years ago, but would like to know the name. Thank you!
> View attachment 3821156
> View attachment 3821157


Sorry I don't know its name, BUT WHAT A BEAUTY!!


----------



## Alyanne

Hello! Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## numnut

coast_99 said:


> Hi, could anyone help identify this Mulberry? thanks


It's a Joelle I think. They did several styles with that name.


----------



## Karened

Hello, can anyone help to identify this beauty please? Thank you!


----------



## JazzyJay

Karened said:


> Hello, can anyone help to identify this beauty please? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856682


I think it is a pembridge, not sure on the leather type.


----------



## Karened

JazzyJay said:


> I think it is a pembridge, not sure on the leather type.


Thank you! You are amazing!


----------



## HMGN

Karened said:


> Thank you! You are amazing!


I think the leather type is called 'croc nappa stripe'


----------



## Tuftybunny

Anyone able to Identify my first mulberry. Purchased just before  Christmas 2015 in Shelton Mallet. I’ve lost the receipt and can’t remember the name.


----------



## JazzyJay

Tuftybunny said:


> Anyone able to Identify my first mulberry. Purchased just before  Christmas 2015 in Shelton Mallet. I’ve lost the receipt and can’t remember the name.


This is the new style Blenheim, as opposed to the earlier style produced 10+ years ago with the same name.


----------



## Tuftybunny

JazzyJay said:


> This is the new style Blenheim, as opposed to the earlier style produced 10+ years ago with the same name.


Thank you jazzy jay. I was convinced the receipt didn’t go through as a Blenheim but it was a while ago and there was my added excitement at finally getting a mulberry bag.


----------



## JuiceBox

Thanks in advance everyone. The name of this one escapes me!


----------



## JazzyJay

JuiceBox said:


> Thanks in advance everyone. The name of this one escapes me!


It's a double pocket (satchel).


----------



## Handbaglover222

I think this is a SBS but I'm desperate to know the name of the colour? And I've never seen rose gold hardware before on this bag, id love to know the exact colour!


----------



## 24shaz

Handbaglover222 said:


> I think this is a SBS but I'm desperate to know the name of the colour? And I've never seen rose gold hardware before on this bag, id love to know the exact colour!


This is a Small Bayswater Satchel in Powder Beige Maxi Grain with Rose Gold hardware


----------



## coast_99

Hi, could anyone help identify this bag please?


----------



## MiniMabel

coast_99 said:


> Hi, could anyone help identify this bag please?




Possibly the Rachel?


----------



## Curlycat17

Handbaglover222 said:


> I think this is a SBS but I'm desperate to know the name of the colour? And I've never seen rose gold hardware before on this bag, id love to know the exact colour!


This is absolutely gorgeous!  Love the colour & rose gold metalware


----------



## coast_99

MiniMabel said:


> Possibly the Rachel?


Hi MiniMabel,

I'm not entirely sure, would anyone else be able to shed some light?

I googled Mulberry Rachel and couldn't find any matches to this particular bag.

Many thanks


----------



## Britt1

Hi, could anyone help me identify this, name and approx year? Do not know if it's authentic. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JazzyJay

coast_99 said:


> Hi, could anyone help identify this bag please?





MiniMabel said:


> Possibly the Rachel?





coast_99 said:


> Hi MiniMabel,
> 
> I'm not entirely sure, would anyone else be able to shed some light?
> 
> I googled Mulberry Rachel and couldn't find any matches to this particular bag.
> 
> Many thanks



I think it may be Claire and Rachel is the larger version. Unlikely to find many images as they weren't a great seller and were not made for long.


----------



## JazzyJay

Britt1 said:


> Hi, could anyone help me identify this, name and approx year? Do not know if it's authentic. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947009
> View attachment 3947010


If you want it authenticating, you will need to post on the Authenticate this Mulberry thread. Meantime, it is an Annie.


----------



## Britt1

JazzyJay said:


> If you want it authenticating, you will need to post on the Authenticate this Mulberry thread. Meantime, it is an Annie.


Thank you!!


----------



## Bleujeansj

Can anyone identify this mulberry bag please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bleujeansj

Additional pic


----------



## lcscjzc

Can someone please help me identify this Mulberry bag, I bought it from roughly 8/9 years ago from David Jones.


----------



## JazzyJay

lcscjzc said:


> Can someone please help me identify this Mulberry bag, I bought it from roughly 8/9 years ago from David Jones.


It's a penrose in chester goatskin leather.


----------



## lcscjzc

JazzyJay said:


> It's a penrose in chester goatskin leather.


Thank you!!


----------



## Treebag

Hi, Could anyone help me identify this Mulberry. Any advice gratefully accepted. It’s not a new style, possibly over 10 years old. It has long shoulder straps and silver hardware. Totally genuine just no idea of the style/name. Apologies if this is in the wrong place. Thank you.


----------



## fram110

Hi, can someone please help me identify this Mulberry. Thank you.


----------



## JazzyJay

fram110 said:


> Hi, can someone please help me identify this Mulberry. Thank you.


You might want to establish if it is genuine before identifying the model.


----------



## fram110

JazzyJay said:


> You might want to establish if it is genuine before identifying the model.



Oh i am sorry, i should stated it before. Actually, It was a gift from someone who knows that i love vintage bag. I was assuming that it was real. But, i could possibly wrong, right?


----------



## Genevieve Gosford

Hi, would you be able to identify this bag please, thank you.


----------



## greenfleck

Can someone help me identify this bag please? I think I have had it between 5-10 years at this point. Thank you!


----------



## JazzyJay

Genevieve Gosford said:


> View attachment 4076184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, would you be able to identify this bag please, thank you.


It's an araline.


----------



## JazzyJay

greenfleck said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag please? I think I have had it between 5-10 years at this point. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076867


It's a gracie.


----------



## Genevieve Gosford

JazzyJay said:


> It's an araline.


Thank you. x


----------



## pillerih

greenfleck said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag please? I think I have had it between 5-10 years at this point. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076867


That's a Gracie


----------



## Georgina Maker

Hi all,

I have recently been giving a Mulberry bag as a gift but have no information on it.

I am looking to find out the year it was made, the name of the bag and the potential value it is worth.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## speedyqueen

I believe this is the Scotchgrain Trout messenger, see here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mulberry-messenger-bags-pics-only.638299/


----------



## greenfleck

Thank you!


----------



## GAN

Hi peeps,

Please can help me to identify if the attached is the mini lily as the design of the lock is diff from the normal. thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

GAN said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Please can help me to identify if the attached is the mini lily as the design of the lock is diff from the normal. thanks


It's called a mini cookie bag.


----------



## GAN

JazzyJay said:


> It's called a mini cookie bag.


Hi Jazzy, thank you for letting me know. [emoji4]


----------



## Georgina Maker

Thank you!

Do you know where the best place to sell it would be please?


----------



## Taylor_elle

Hi all, do you know what is the official color of this bag? It has chocolate suede interior and was purchased in 2012. I couldn’t find a seasons thread on here. Thanks.


----------



## Possum76

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...are/302731044034?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144

Would someone be able to tell me about this Bayswater please - what year/ model is it? I am worried now as I committed to buy it and I am not sure it is right for me. I need a work bag big enough to carry a light A4 folder...and I hate heavy bags!! Any feedback would be so welcome xx


----------



## brithug00

lemoncat said:


> hello
> 
> extreme newbie here, been reading a while but only just got round to registering. you lot have saved me from a fair few ebay fake mistakes - thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=260255170706&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=016
> 
> hoping somebody will be able to identify this lovely bag, sold recently by mulberrymad. I absolutely fell in love with it, too bad it had already sold , but I'm hoping I might be able to track one down somewhere. Ive tried googling and searching through here, but since I've no idea what the name of it is, google isn't much help really and there seem to be no others on ebay. I'm assuming it's not fake, mulberrymad is a name I've seen recommended on here a few times, so does anyone have any idea what the name of the bag is?
> 
> if it's an older design I know it's going to be less likely that I'll be able to find one but at least I'll know what I'm actually looking for!
> 
> thanks everyone :o)


----------



## brithug00

I need help with this bag, obviously not one of the more popular styles but a beautifully made bag- have google searched all afternoon, was only able to find a mini bag similar online.


----------



## JazzyJay

brithug00 said:


> View attachment 4096856
> View attachment 4096857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need help with this bag, obviously not one of the more popular styles but a beautifully made bag- have google searched all afternoon, was only able to find a mini bag similar online.


It's a Milton in teal and marine.


----------



## Kidscatschaos

As the title suggests... I bought this bag from Harrods in around 2005 (may have been 2004) and have no idea what it is - I can’t find any pics of it anywhere online. Does anyone know what it is please?


----------



## ivdw

Possum76 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...are/302731044034?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
> 
> Would someone be able to tell me about this Bayswater please - what year/ model is it? I am worried now as I committed to buy it and I am not sure it is right for me. I need a work bag big enough to carry a light A4 folder...and I hate heavy bags!! Any feedback would be so welcome xx


This chocolat Bayswater would probably be too heavy! Did you buy/keep it?


----------



## Possum76

ivdw said:


> This chocolat Bayswater would probably be too heavy! Did you buy/keep it?


ivdw NO!! Luckily the seller agreed to cancel the sale. She had listed it as a "new" bayswater so I thought i was the lighter version, but I think it was a Heritage. I am learning!!! Still on the hunt. Also thinking black or oxblood will go better with my black work outfits!


----------



## Kimag

does anyone know the name of this tiny purse?


----------



## JazzyJay

Kimag said:


> does anyone know the name of this tiny purse?


It's a gracie.


----------



## dizze

Hello all, I'm trying to identify the leather of my Bays for after care purposes. I bought it from Selfridges sometime before 2015 and can't seem to locate the care card. Here is a close up of the leather.


----------



## JazzyJay

dizze said:


> Hello all, I'm trying to identify the leather of my Bays for after care purposes. I bought it from Selfridges sometime before 2015 and can't seem to locate the care card. Here is a close up of the leather.


It looks like nvt, however the care for most of the leathers, except patent and suede, is much the same.


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

Hi, anyone csn help me identify this bag? I had it for 2 months, bought ut second hand and just curious what the name of the bag. I had the receipt from the buyer but didnt have the name item id. Thanks all!


----------



## JazzyJay

febbyfebbyfee said:


> Hi, anyone csn help me identify this bag? I had it for 2 months, bought ut second hand and just curious what the name of the bag. I had the receipt from the buyer but didnt have the name item id. Thanks all!


It's a bella hobo


----------



## Salomis

Hi,
Can anyone help me to identify this bag? It is stuck in
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my wardrobe forever I think an ancient gift from my Mum..
Thank you!


----------



## JazzyJay

Salomis said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone help me to identify this bag? It is stuck in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wardrobe forever I think an ancient gift from my Mum..
> Thank you!


It's a belgrave.


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

JazzyJay said:


> It's a bella hobo


Thanks!!!


----------



## Leto

Hello! Can somebody please help me with this Clifton? What year was it released and does the pattern have a name? Thanks you!


----------



## Ellen77

Please help me identify this bag and whether or not it’s genuine. I’ve been to see it. There’s the mulberry logo on the zip, but no brass disc, am assured it’s genuine and vintage!


----------



## JazzyJay

Ellen77 said:


> Please help me identify this bag and whether or not it’s genuine. I’ve been to see it. There’s the mulberry logo on the zip, but no brass disc, am assured it’s genuine and vintage!


If you want it authenticated, then you can use the Authenticate this Mulberry section of this forum, following the format in post #1 which must include a working link to a publicly viewable website/listing. If you don't have that, you can use the services of a formal authenticator such as Authenticate4u. Both options will be able to provide you with the model name also.


----------



## Ellen77

JazzyJay said:


> If you want it authenticated, then you can use the Authenticate this Mulberry section of this forum, following the format in post #1 which must include a working link to a publicly viewable website/listing. If you don't have that, you can use the services of a formal authenticator such as Authenticate4u. Both options will be able to provide you with the model name also.


Thanks u. Are u able to identify this bag at all?


----------



## gichca21

Hello! Would love someone to identify this lovely bag for me please? Came across it but not able to find a name for it!!
Many thanks
Gilly


----------



## lorraine g

Hi all. I bought this purse off eBay a good number of years ago and love it. I’m convinced it’s the real deal. But I fancy a French purse instead so thought I’d sell my one on eBay. So folks, do you know how old this wee purse is, what it is called or any other info? It’s def leather and not scotch grain and has the old style tartan inner. Hopefully the pictures speak for themselves. Most appreciated, thanks.


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi, and welcome!

You need to add your enquiry to the following thread and if anyone can help, they will!

identify-this-mulberry.318229

MM


----------



## lorraine g

MiniMabel said:


> Hi, and welcome!
> 
> You need to add your enquiry to the following thread and if anyone can help, they will!
> 
> identify-this-mulberry.318229
> 
> MM


Sorry didn’t know. Woops


----------



## lorraine g

Hi all. I bought this purse off eBay a good number of years ago and love it. I’m convinced it’s the real deal. But I fancy a French purse instead so thought I’d sell my one on eBay. So folks, do you know how old this wee purse is, what it is called or any other info? It’s def leather and not scotch grain and has the old style tartan inner. Hopefully the pictures speak for themselves. Most appreciated, thanks. Oh and I think it’s Wexford leather?


----------



## MiniMabel

No worries!


----------



## JazzyJay

lorraine g said:


> Hi all. I bought this purse off eBay a good number of years ago and love it. I’m convinced it’s the real deal. But I fancy a French purse instead so thought I’d sell my one on eBay. So folks, do you know how old this wee purse is, what it is called or any other info? It’s def leather and not scotch grain and has the old style tartan inner. Hopefully the pictures speak for themselves. Most appreciated, thanks. Oh and I think it’s Wexford leather?


Yes, it is wexford leather but there is no way to date it, other than it is vintage.


----------



## lorraine g

JazzyJay said:


> Yes, it is wexford leather but there is no way to date it, other than it is vintage.


 Thanks for the reply. I do like the purse but not very left handed friendly? Would you guys consider it authentic?


----------



## JazzyJay

lorraine g said:


> Thanks for the reply. I do like the purse but not very left handed friendly? Would you guys consider it authentic?


There is a separate thread for authentication entitled Authenticate this Mulberry. You need to post following the format in post #1 of that thread and include a working link to a publicly viewable website/listing. If you do not have the latter, you can use a formal authenticator such as Authenticate4u.


----------



## Michelle Madge

Hello, not sure if I'm doing this in the right place or not? 1st time doing this! But was given this bad from a friend of mine in Scotland as she didn't use it much but can't seem to find what it's called anywhere? Does anyone know which one it is? Thank you


----------



## JazzyJay

Michelle Madge said:


> Hello, not sure if I'm doing this in the right place or not? 1st time doing this! But was given this bad from a friend of mine in Scotland as she didn't use it much but can't seem to find what it's called anywhere? Does anyone know which one it is? Thank you


I'd suggest you ascertain if it is authentic first. We offer an authentication service here however you need to provide a working link to a publicly viewable listing/website, but presuming that isn't available, you can use the services of a formal authenticator such as Authenticate4u.


----------



## Michelle Madge

JazzyJay said:


> I'd suggest you ascertain if it is authentic first. We offer an authentication service here however you need to provide a working link to a publicly viewable listing/website, but presuming that isn't available, you can use the services of a formal authenticator such as Authenticate4u.


OK thanks so much for your help, will try that.


----------



## Mariann

Can somebody help me to identify this bag. I bought it on a Dutch auction site and I am 95% convinced it is genuine, but I can't find anything about the bag on the internet.


----------



## MiniMabel

Mariann said:


> Can somebody help me to identify this bag. I bought it on a Dutch auction site and I am 95% convinced it is genuine, but I can't find anything about the bag on the internet.
> View attachment 4180571




It's from Spring/Summer 2010, and it's called the Bonnie in washed denim.

The leather portion is natural saddle leather.

MM.


----------



## Mariann

Thank you for your help, MiniMabel. I remember seeing a photo of the bag on this forum, but I didn't find it.


----------



## Twinkletote

this little one is getting on a bit now but does anyone know / remember what this style of closure is called- I simply call it my padlock purse but not sure now what the correct name was for it? As the original dark brown was coming through I've deliberately been conditioning and buffing it over past few months to return the lovely colour.


----------



## Sidsel Lauritzen

Hello,
Can anyone please verify this Mulberry Bayswater please? I attatched a few photos.


----------



## RP56

Could someone be kind enough to identify this Mulberry for me and its approximate year?   I'm trying to inventory my late MIL's bag collection and this is the only Mulberry.  Zip top, colors are green, burgundy, and pale yellow. Dimensions: 9x10x2.5 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks!!


----------



## JazzyJay

RP56 said:


> Could someone be kind enough to identify this Mulberry for me and its approximate year?   I'm trying to inventory my late MIL's bag collection and this is the only Mulberry.  Zip top, colors are green, burgundy, and pale yellow. Dimensions: 9x10x2.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


It's called an Asunta


----------



## RP56

JazzyJay said:


> It's called an Asunta


Thanks!  Any idea what year or years it might date from?


----------



## JazzyJay

RP56 said:


> Thanks!  Any idea what year or years it might date from?


Around 2006/7


----------



## RP56

Thanks again!


JazzyJay said:


> Around 2006/7


n!


----------



## aniturix

Good morning, everyone! it's the first time I post something around here though I'm a frequent reader. I'm coming to you as I'm thinking about buying a Mulberry bag in a second hand and used goods buying and selling platform called Wallapop (it's Spanish). I cannot tell if the bag is authentic or fake, that's why I'd super thankful if anyone could tell me something about it, if the model exists or not, the date and all that. Apparently, the name of the model is "Postman Lock Clutch Glossy Buffalo" and it's in brand new condition as you can see in the pictures. The problem is that I haven't found any other bag like it on the Internet, even though I've searched thoroughly... Here are some pictures of it. Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## JazzyJay

aniturix said:


> Good morning, everyone! it's the first time I post something around here though I'm a frequent reader. I'm coming to you as I'm thinking about buying a Mulberry bag in a second hand and used goods buying and selling platform called Wallapop (it's Spanish). I cannot tell if the bag is authentic or fake, that's why I'd super thankful if anyone could tell me something about it, if the model exists or not, the date and all that. Apparently, the name of the model is "Postman Lock Clutch Glossy Buffalo" and it's in brand new condition as you can see in the pictures. The problem is that I haven't found any other bag like it on the Internet, even though I've searched thoroughly... Here are some pictures of it. Thanks a lot in advance!


If you want the bag authenticated, then you can post on the Authenticate this Mulberry following the format as stated in post #1 and you will need to include a working link to a publicly viewable website. Otherwise, this thread is for identifying an item but you already have the barcode tag, so know the model details. I can see from the barcode tag, that the date is on there, it looks like Autumn/Winter 2010 from what I can read.


----------



## aniturix

JazzyJay said:


> If you want the bag authenticated, then you can post on the Authenticate this Mulberry following the format as stated in post #1 and you will need to include a working link to a publicly viewable website. Otherwise, this thread is for identifying an item but you already have the barcode tag, so know the model details. I can see from the barcode tag, that the date is on there, it looks like Autumn/Winter 2010 from what I can read.


Thanks for helping, JazzyJay. I'll do that and sorry I posted on the wrong thread... Do I have to delete the message?


----------



## boyoverboard

Does anyone know the name of this bag? Many thanks!


----------



## JazzyJay

boyoverboard said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? Many thanks!


It's an antony holdall


----------



## boyoverboard

JazzyJay said:


> It's an antony holdall


 Thank you!


----------



## athenaanne

Hi, I am wondering whether anyone can identify the colour of this bayswater? It seems to be somewhere between an oak and a chocolate?
Many thanks!!


----------



## JazzyJay

athenaanne said:


> Hi, I am wondering whether anyone can identify the colour of this bayswater? It seems to be somewhere between an oak and a chocolate?
> Many thanks!!


It is oak. Oak varies hugely from quite a light 'tan' colour to really quite dark.


----------



## athenaanne

JazzyJay said:


> It is oak. Oak varies hugely from quite a light 'tan' colour to really quite dark.


Thank you!


----------



## Ricqles

I am new to mulberry and I bought this pre loved recently (seller claimed the purchase made in December 2015 for £895), my main concern is the outside leather material used for this bag, it’s so easy to leave mark on it, almost freaks me out by touching it let along use it! Online photos of this style bag seems all have the pebbled leather, can anyone help to have a look please?


----------



## MeredithOkivia

Any ideas what this is?


----------



## MeredithOkivia




----------



## JazzyJay

MeredithOkivia said:


> View attachment 4280584


If it's genuine, which I can't tell from those photos, then it is an elgin.


----------



## MeredithOkivia

JazzyJay said:


> If it's genuine, which I can't tell from those photos, then it is an elgin.


Thank-you


----------



## Kimag

Hi, does anyone know the name of this purse? I don't know if it's genuine or not. I haven't seen such a clasp in Mulberry before. It doesn't have a disk and it's not made in label. But...everything is possible. 

Happy New Year  Mulberry lovers!


----------



## Kimag

And one more bag. Similar to Somerset but still unusual. And this lining, I haven't seen the lining made of striped material and signed yet.


----------



## JazzyJay

Kimag said:


> Hi, does anyone know the name of this purse? I don't know if it's genuine or not. I haven't seen such a clasp in Mulberry before. It doesn't have a disk and it's not made in label. But...everything is possible.
> 
> Happy New Year  Mulberry lovers!


I'd suggest you get that authenticated.


----------



## JazzyJay

Kimag said:


> And one more bag. Similar to Somerset but still unusual. And this lining, I haven't seen the lining made of striped material and signed yet.


The lining looks as it should and the bag appears to be a somerset shoulder but there are a number of somerset models that look very similar.


----------



## Mllelouise

Hi, I am looking for a Mulberry Somerset. I've spotted two on Ebay. Could you please tell me if they are the real deal? Thank you!

https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Genuine-Mul...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649


----------



## Mllelouise

Here's the second one: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Mulberry-So...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## annam

I bought this pouch a while ago. Could someone please tell me what it is called or if it is authentic? Thank you!


----------



## Melodies

Hi. I’ve found a Mulberry Alexa on EBay UK and I would be grateful if you could authenticate it please?  Thank you
	

		
			
		

		
	







Item: Mulberry Alexa in chocolate brown. 
Listing Number: 273631181750
Seller: moogywisdom70
Link:   https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-Alexa-Satchel-dark-brown-/273631181750


----------



## JazzyJay

Please note that this thread is to identify an item when you do not know the name. For authentication, please use the pinned thread entitled Authenticate this Mulberry being sure to post in the format as stated in post #1 of that thread.


----------



## clareil

Can anyone tell me the style name of this bag? I was given it as a gift a few years ago, looking to sell it on but can not for the life of me remember the style name!


----------



## JazzyJay

clareil said:


> Can anyone tell me the style name of this bag? I was given it as a gift a few years ago, looking to sell it on but can not for the life of me remember the style name!


It's a primrose.


----------



## Indioglossia

.


----------



## Stanimir

Hello, 

could You pls. authenticate this Mulberry bag? I know, that the pics are not the best You can have , but this is what i have. If possible can you pls. share the model with me?

BR


----------



## JazzyJay

Stanimir said:


> Hello,
> 
> could You pls. authenticate this Mulberry bag? I know, that the pics are not the best You can have , but this is what i have. If possible can you pls. share the model with me?
> 
> BR


Please read the post in red just a couple of posts above yours:

Please note that this thread is to identify an item when you do not know the name. For authentication, please use the pinned thread entitled Authenticate this Mulberry being sure to post in the format as stated in post #1 of that thread.


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone could tell me the name of this mulberry clutch that I saw on therealreal?

Thanks!


----------



## lea-m

Hi!
Does anyone know the name of this purse! Thank you


----------



## JazzyJay

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone could tell me the name of this mulberry clutch that I saw on therealreal?
> 
> Thanks!


If it is genuine, then it would be a julia.


----------



## JazzyJay

lea-m said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone know the name of this purse! Thank you


I think it is just called a purse wallet.


----------



## lea-m

JazzyJay said:


> I think it is just called a purse wallet.



Thank you [emoji254]


----------



## kerstinmaria

JazzyJay said:


> If it is genuine, then it would be a julia.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Ellie Lou Bear

Hello, I can't find out which Mulberry this is. It's 14" x 11". 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Has anyone any idea? Thanks x


----------



## Mulberrymad1812

hi
Could someone identify this mulberry for me please, im guessing its in the Phoebe range??


----------



## JazzyJay

Ellie Lou Bear said:


> Hello, I can't find out which Mulberry this is. It's 14" x 11".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone any idea? Thanks x


It's a colette, I think


----------



## JazzyJay

Mulberrymad1812 said:


> hi
> Could someone identify this mulberry for me please, im guessing its in the Phoebe range??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302429
> View attachment 4302430
> View attachment 4302431


It's a tyler


----------



## Mulberrymad1812

JazzyJay said:


> It's a tyler


thank you so much
xx


----------



## Ellie Lou Bear

JazzyJay said:


> It's a colette, I think


I can't find any mention of it online


----------



## Mulberrymad1812

hello again,
Could anyone identify what style/model mulberry this is please?
thanks in advance


----------



## JazzyJay

Mulberrymad1812 said:


> hello again,
> Could anyone identify what style/model mulberry this is please?
> thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302769
> View attachment 4302770
> View attachment 4302769
> View attachment 4302770
> View attachment 4302771
> View attachment 4302772


It's a hayden. I'd suggest you get it authenticated if you haven't already done so, as the dustbag looks suspicious. However, that doesn't necessarily mean the bag is too.


----------



## Indioglossia

Hello
Can anyone advise what is the name of this Mulberry small vintage bag?


----------



## a thrifted life

I started a new thread but I think I should be on this page, I'd love to know what my bag is called or even if it's authentic. It seems like a beautiful leather but its missing a few bits of information  like the Made in and the serial number but the markings I see seem genuine to me. If someone could help it would be lovely, also if you need more pictures let me know.


----------



## JazzyJay

a thrifted life said:


> I started a new thread but I think I should be on this page, I'd love to know what my bag is called or even if it's authentic. It seems like a beautiful leather but its missing a few bits of information  like the Made in and the serial number but the markings I see seem genuine to me. If someone could help it would be lovely, also if you need more pictures let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4307033
> View attachment 4307033


I'd suggest you get it authenticated. There is a thread entitled Authenticate this Mulberry that you can use ensuring you follow the posting guidelines in post #1 of that thread which must include a working link to a publicly viewable website/listing. If the latter is not available, you can use the services of a formal authenticator such as Authenticate4u.


----------



## a thrifted life

JazzyJay said:


> I'd suggest you get it authenticated. There is a thread entitled Authenticate this Mulberry that you can use ensuring you follow the posting guidelines in post #1 of that thread which must include a working link to a publicly viewable website/listing. If the latter is not available, you can use the services of a formal authenticator such as Authenticate4u.


Thank you for you reply Jazzy, I think that's where the original query is, I've put a few photos up but not sure about a link, I bought the bag already.


----------



## a thrifted life

a thrifted life said:


> Thank you for you reply Jazzy, I think that's where the original query is, I've put a few photos up but not sure about a link, I bought the bag already.


----------



## Tomsmom

I scored this bag at a thrift shop, I’d like to know which bag it is if possible?


----------



## JazzyJay

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4331036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored this bag at a thrift shop, I’d like to know which bag it is if possible?


There's a thread entitled Identify this Mulberry where you can post items you want to know the name of.


----------



## Tomsmom

JazzyJay said:


> There's a thread entitled Identify this Mulberry where you can post items you want to know the name of.


Thank you !


----------



## Tomsmom

Hi can anyone identify this bag? Thank you !


----------



## JazzyJay

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4331456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can anyone identify this bag? Thank you !


It's a jacquetta


----------



## Tomsmom

JazzyJay said:


> It's a jacquetta


Thank you !!


----------



## rendodan110

Does anyone know the names of these? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




TIA hubby just bought these from the real real for me


----------



## JazzyJay

rendodan110 said:


> Does anyone know the names of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338218
> View attachment 4338219
> 
> TIA hubby just bought these from the real real for me


The first is a locked coin pouch; the second, I suggest you get that authenticated if you haven't already done so.


----------



## rendodan110

JazzyJay said:


> The first is a locked coin pouch; the second, I suggest you get that authenticated if you haven't already done so.



Thank you, I haven’t received them yet but once I have it in hand I will. The Realreal guarantees Authenticity so I think I can return it easily if I can get something saying it’s not authentic. I hope [emoji848]


----------



## Mystic_Belle

Hi,
Would anyone be able to tell me the name of this Mulberry?
	

		
			
		

		
	





If you know when it was made roughly that would be great.  Thank you.


----------



## gichca21

Hello! Any ideas about the name of this beauty please? I've looked up Taylor ( and Phoebe) bags but they seem a different shape altogether! 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...690abc0020a80deffe523fc|iid:1&redirect=mobile
Thank you for any help you can offer!
G


----------



## JazzyJay

Mystic_Belle said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone be able to tell me the name of this Mulberry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345184
> View attachment 4345185
> View attachment 4345186
> 
> If you know when it was made roughly that would be great.  Thank you.


I think this may be a dakota, would date from the early to mid 2000s.


----------



## JazzyJay

gichca21 said:


> Hello! Any ideas about the name of this beauty please? I've looked up Taylor ( and Phoebe) bags but they seem a different shape altogether!
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Mulberry-Chocolate-Darwin-Leather-Taylor-Shoulder-Bag-Gift-Bag-Fab/143126400190?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908131621&meid=edf8b3ed09c040d988044fe985153e61&pid=100678&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=264202489397&itm=143126400190&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:ec67cf5b-3413-11e9-9887-74dbd180384e|parentrq:048d8a0c1690abc0020a80deffe523fc|iid:1&redirect=mobile
> Thank you for any help you can offer!
> G


The seller has probably made a typographical error as it is a tyler, not a taylor.


----------



## Mystic_Belle

JazzyJay said:


> I think this may be a dakota, would date from the early to mid 2000s.


Thank you for that information, great to know the name now.


----------



## akarp317

Hi! Does anyone know anything about this model? TIA!


----------



## catweazle

Do you have any idea what this little one is called? It has a rectangular label inside and the colour is something between oak and apricot. It`s got some marks on it as well so i`d be thankful fir any cleaning advice.


----------



## catweazle

catweazle said:


> Do you have any idea what this little one is called? It has a rectangular label inside and the colour is something between oak and apricot. It`s got some marks on it as well so i`d be thankful fir any cleaning advice.
> View attachment 4358461


I found the name: it`s a Tennessee. I still wonder what colour it is and hiw to clean it. I read from somebody on TPF who put their Anthony into the washing machine. What do you think?


----------



## MulberryMermaid

catweazle said:


> I found the name: it`s a Tennessee. I still wonder what colour it is and hiw to clean it. I read from somebody on TPF who put their Anthony into the washing machine. What do you think?



Well, that's a tricky one catweazle.  From your pic, your new friend looks to me to be in quite good condition so perhaps I'm not spotting the specific areas of concern.  This is a beautiful older style so might stand up well.  But I'd be circumspect about that decision and only make it as a last resort (as I did once upon a time) because it's a bit drastic.  

If you're looking for info on how to clean and condition, there's plenty of that on here, do a search and you'll find excellent tips to get started. It requires some patience, but an older Mulberry treasure is worth it. if it were me, I'd start by gently cleaning the leather and you might be surprised how good the results will be once the top "grime" is off and you condition the leather, using the right products. The washing machine route is not for the fainthearted!  Having said all that, it can turn out some spectacular results in the right circumstances.  Hope that helps and good luck


----------



## Eternel

Hi
Can you help me identify this bag? Also what year it is.


----------



## Dubaigirl

Hello dear Mulberry officiandos. I’ve desperately tried to identify this style model without luck. 
Any ideas?

Thank you so much!


----------



## JazzyJay

Dubaigirl said:


> Hello dear Mulberry officiandos. I’ve desperately tried to identify this style model without luck.
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thank you so much!


I think it is an Oakland.


----------



## Dubaigirl

JazzyJay said:


> I think it is an Oakland.



Thank you, now I finally have a lead! never seen this model in my life so had nowhere to start.


----------



## mub123

Hi I am new to this and would like someone to let me know if the Mulberry i bought is authentic could you let me know what I need to do?


----------



## JazzyJay

mub123 said:


> Hi I am new to this and would like someone to let me know if the Mulberry i bought is authentic could you let me know what I need to do?


There is a thread entitled Authenticate this Mulberry. You need to post there following the format in the first post of that thread.


----------



## Paigeclockwood

Hi!

Can anyone identify this mulberry please, just been sorting through all my bags and I would like to sell it but can’t remember what it’s called!!

Thanks so much!


----------



## MiniMabel

Paigeclockwood said:


> View attachment 4396083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone identify this mulberry please, just been sorting through all my bags and I would like to sell it but can’t remember what it’s called!!
> 
> Thanks so much!



I think it's the Hetty.


----------



## Mandoir19

Its a gorgeous red colour with brass hardware but I am stumped on its name?


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi, and welcome!

It's the Jody.


----------



## Mandoir19

MiniMabel said:


> Hi, and welcome!
> 
> It's the Jody.


Thanks so much


----------



## asmurre.l07

Think it’s a Hetty?


----------



## asmurre.l07

Please can you help me identify this Mulberry bag , kind regards


----------



## JazzyJay

asmurre.l07 said:


> Please can you help me identify this Mulberry bag , kind regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424589


It it's genuine, which I can't tell from your photo, then it is a leigh saddle bag.


----------



## ladypepperell

What about this one? The poster said it was a bayswater but i dont recall any of them having the zipper on the front like that?


----------



## JazzyJay

ladypepperell said:


> What about this one? The poster said it was a bayswater but i dont recall any of them having the zipper on the front like that?


It would be a pocket bayswater.


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi! Would anyone be able to tell me the name of this one: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/MULBERRY-Ch...442182?hash=item340abcc2c6:g:g8IAAOSwlo1cyji3 ?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## JazzyJay

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi! Would anyone be able to tell me the name of this one: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/MULBERRY-Ch...442182?hash=item340abcc2c6:g:g8IAAOSwlo1cyji3 ?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Presuming its genuine which I can't tell from those photos, it's a winsley.


----------



## kerstinmaria

JazzyJay said:


> Presuming its genuine which I can't tell from those photos, it's a winsley.


Thank you!


----------



## tinaf91

Any idea what the name of this guy is?


----------



## Amandines

This old beauty, not a Kelly but what is she?


----------



## Zareena

Hi all, can anyone be kind enough to let me know opinions on this? name, authenticity opinion?
thanks i advance.


----------



## MiniMabel

Zareena said:


> Hi all, can anyone be kind enough to let me know opinions on this? name, authenticity opinion?
> thanks i advance.




Hi - it's the Ayesha.


----------



## Zareena

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - it's the Ayesha.


thank you


----------



## Halim1978

Hello Can anyone identify this mulberry please


----------



## JazzyJay

Halim1978 said:


> Hello Can anyone identify this mulberry please


It's a hetty clipper.


----------



## gichca21

Hello! I've had this vintage beauty for many years and always thought it was a Jamie,  (it also looks a bit like a Knightsbridge ) but having seen several Jamie bags listed for sale that look like bucket bags, I'm wondering if mine is a different model!
It's Darwin leather and still smells wonderful after about 12-15 years (?) so any name suggestions would be great for my own records.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Many thanks!
Gilly


----------



## MulberryMermaid

gichca21 said:


> Hello! I've had this vintage beauty for many years and always thought it was a Jamie,  (it also looks a bit like a Knightsbridge ) but having seen several Jamie bags listed for sale that look like bucket bags, I'm wondering if mine is a different model!
> It's Darwin leather and still smells wonderful after about 12-15 years (?) so any name suggestions would be great for my own records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493319
> 
> Many thanks!
> Gilly



Hi Gilly,
I believe your lovely bag is indeed a Jamie, just the original one! (vs. the more recent models, perhaps the bucket style you've been seeing?)  I had two Jamies (AG Plum and AG Verdigris) once upon a time and remember them fondly.  Such a practical size.  What a lovely sheen on yours, you must take very good care of her (him?)


----------



## Misswoodbaker

I bought this bag from a local thrift shop. The zip is broken so I need to spend some money getting it fixed
Before I get it fixed I wanted to figure out what year it is made and what the style is?
Can anyone help?


----------



## Amandines

I would spend a small amount extra to have it authenticated by authenticate4u.com or someone like that before starting repairs.


----------



## Misswoodbaker

Amandines said:


> I would spend a small amount extra to have it authenticated by authenticate4u.com or someone like that before starting repairs.


Thank you, do you think it might be a fake?


----------



## natashas

Hello all,
I need help identifying this vintage Mulberry. 


Hope I posted in the right format as per rules here.
Thank you kindly xx


----------



## CrazyG

Please help me identify more info and details on a Mulberry I recently obtained! It is an
Ivory Nappa Lambskin leather bucket bag with brass hardware, dual flat shoulder straps, with braided drawstring tassel closures at sides.  Shoulder Strap Drop: 8.5"  Height: 11”
Width: 13”
Depth: 6"


----------



## spirit_tsunami

Hello help me identify this bag


----------



## JazzyJay

spirit_tsunami said:


> Hello help me identify this bag


It's a jacquetta


----------



## Pinkluce

Hello all, bought this pale pink bag for not much online but never seen one like it, looks genuine, anyone know what it is?


----------



## JazzyJay

Pinkluce said:


> Hello all, bought this pale pink bag for not much online but never seen one like it, looks genuine, anyone know what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4519638
> View attachment 4519639
> View attachment 4519640
> View attachment 4519643


It's a sample bag as denoted on the interior label so may well not have ever been produced as a retail model.


----------



## Pinkluce

JazzyJay said:


> It's a sample bag as denoted on the interior label so may well not have ever been produced as a retail model.


That's really interesting to know, thanks for the info


----------



## mira6

I’m in a pickle and need some help with this bag. I’ve spent half a day google-ing and all I came to is Tania but that’s just 1 lonely result . Maybe I can benefit from your extended knowledge here . Thank you ! Mira


----------



## MiniMabel

mira6 said:


> View attachment 4520344
> View attachment 4520345
> View attachment 4520346
> View attachment 4520347
> View attachment 4520348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m in a pickle and need some help with this bag. I’ve spent half a day google-ing and all I came to is Tania but that’s just 1 lonely result . Maybe I can benefit from your extended knowledge here . Thank you ! Mira




Possibly a Lydia.......I'm sure JazzyJay will be along at some point to either confirm or advise differently!

MM.


----------



## mira6

MiniMabel said:


> Possibly a Lydia.......I'm sure JazzyJay will be along at some point to either confirm or advise differently!
> 
> MM.


Thank you


----------



## JazzyJay

MiniMabel said:


> Possibly a Lydia.......I'm sure JazzyJay will be along at some point to either confirm or advise differently!
> 
> MM.


Yes, it is a Lydia!


----------



## mira6

JazzyJay said:


> Yes, it is a Lydia!


Thank you very much for your help guys !


----------



## Hammythehamster

Please could someone help me identify this Mulberry model? Thank you


----------



## Kimag

Hi,does yone recognize this model? Canvas bag, leather strap, inner logo sewn with yellow thread, probably the '90s.


----------



## Anja_me

Please, can you help me to identify this vintage bag ? Thank you very much voor your help.


----------



## Hammythehamster

Hammythehamster said:


> Please could someone help me identify this Mulberry model? Thank you


I think i’ve Found it... is it a ‘Postman’s Lock Evening bag’ ? From what I can find, it was only on sale for a very short time in late 2012/ early 2013. Can anyone confirm this? 
Thanks


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Kimag said:


> Hi,does yone recognize this model? Canvas bag, leather strap, inner logo sewn with yellow thread, probably the '90s.



Hi Kimag, sorry to be late to this. This nautical look rings a bell--wasn't there a range with this canvas & leather combo?  Sorry can't be more helpful,  but remember something similar as so different to usual M look.  In looking just now to jog memory, did find a NAP listing for a Mulberry Meygan tote, and on eBay there's a Taylor bag with same look--have a look at those and may help?
Good luck!


----------



## Anja_me

Please, can you help me to identify this vintage bag ? Thank you very much voor your help.


----------



## JazzyJay

Kimag said:


> Hi,does yone recognize this model? Canvas bag, leather strap, inner logo sewn with yellow thread, probably the '90s.


It's not vintage, it is from 2009 and made from denim ticking. There was a meygan and taylor also in the same range, but I can't remember the name of this model.


----------



## JazzyJay

Anja_me said:


> Please, can you help me to identify this vintage bag ? Thank you very much voor your help.


I'd suggest you get this bag authenticated.


----------



## Anja_me

JazzyJay said:


> I'd suggest you get this bag authenticated.


Thank you for your answer.


----------



## alex@saksfth82

I haven’t been able to locate the name of this Mulberry bag - any help is appreciated!


----------



## Taylor_elle

You need to post your request and pictures on the thread below:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-mulberry.318229/page-189


----------



## alex@saksfth82

Can anyone help identify this bag?


----------



## Janulka098

Hello. Could somebody let me know what this bag is? Thank you 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323902606375


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Janulka098 said:


> Hello. Could somebody let me know what this bag is? Thank you
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323902606375


Hi Janulka, Looks like a Mabel in Rose Goatskin.  Just a suggestion, but I'd ask for a few more pics so you can check condition, including the interior with the Mulberry oval label.  And of course, always a good idea to have the ladies here look at it if you're considering.  Hope that helps


----------



## Janulka098

Thank you very much. Thank you for suggestions  already asked for extra pics and they supplied. Does this look like regular size or small one? Thank you again for quick reply


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Oh, that's good.  Looks regular size to me judging by the straps.  Mabel is a great bag--lightweight, very organised, really durable in this leather.  (Used to have one, but let it go and still miss.)  Lots of Mabel love on here,  a classic Mulberry grande dame.  Good luck if you go for it


----------



## MiniMabel

Janulka098 said:


> Thank you very much. Thank you for suggestions  already asked for extra pics and they supplied. Does this look like regular size or small one? Thank you again for quick reply




Hi - it looks like it's missing it's luggage tag (you can see the ring on one end where it should hang from).  That would be well-nigh impossible to replace but you could hang a bag there (or sometimes the luggage tags appear on eBay but probably in a different colour).


----------



## Janulka098

Thank you very much  the seller provided pic of the code on fob and looked like that’s attached to luggage tag? Could not really make it out but went for it anyway. Just looking forward to receiving it! Yay


----------



## gichca21

Hello! Someone else has asked for authentication on this bag, but does anyone know the name of it please? I saw a few vintage models a while back but cannot place the name ....It was something like Adina perhaps?? (
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It's bugging me!)


----------



## JazzyJay

gichca21 said:


> Hello! Someone else has asked for authentication on this bag, but does anyone know the name of it please? I saw a few vintage models a while back but cannot place the name ....It was something like Adina perhaps?? (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's bugging me!)


This is a euston but is missing the front luggage tag. An adena is a congo leather grab type bag.


----------



## NazM

Hi.
Could you please help me authenticate this bag please.

Model: Mulberry backpack
Link: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=157480658

Pics:


----------



## JazzyJay

NazM said:


> Hi.
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag please.
> 
> Model: Mulberry backpack
> Link: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=157480658
> 
> Pics:


This thread is to identify a model when you don't know the name. You need to post in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread, ensuring you post as stated in #1 of that thread.


----------



## Narnanz

Could someone please identify this Mulberry please...I dont even know what words to start searching with.


----------



## Pessie

Narnanz said:


> Could someone please identify this Mulberry please...I dont even know what words to start searching with.
> View attachment 4553364


It’s an Emmy


----------



## Narnanz

Pessie said:


> It’s an Emmy


Thank you for that...I did a search and it also came up with an Alana which looks similar...how do they vary?


----------



## Pessie

Narnanz said:


> Thank you for that...I did a search and it also came up with an Alana which looks similar...how do they vary?


The Alana doesn’t have the pockets on the ends.  If you do a search there’s a pic somewhere of Kate Moss with her black Emmy - looking cool, as per!


----------



## Narnanz

Pessie said:


> The Alana doesn’t have the pockets on the ends.  If you do a search there’s a pic somewhere of Kate Moss with her black Emmy - looking cool, as per!


Thank you


----------



## DiJe40

Could someone please identify this bag? Thnx in advance.


----------



## MulberryMermaid

DiJe40 said:


> Could someone please identify this bag? Thnx in advance.


Hi DiJe40, it's the Large Joelle Tote.  Looks like Oak from your pic?  From the lovely Joelle range


----------



## DiJe40

MulberryMermaid said:


> Hi DiJe40, it's the Large Joelle Tote.  Looks like Oak from your pic?  From the lovely Joelle range


Thank you, very much! I really like that bag.


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Never had a Joelle of any size, but people speak highly of them.  Love the front pocket and zippered compartment on the tote.  Leather looks very squidgeable, iykwim.


----------



## Admit nothing

Hi everyone. help find out authenticity, is this an original bag? inside a black tag with the inscription made in Turkey.

Regards


----------



## Kimag

Admit nothing said:


> Hi everyone. help find out authenticity, is this an original bag? inside a black tag with the inscription made in Turkey.
> 
> Regards


 in my opinion it's authentic, but I'm not a specialist.
If you want professional advice you need to post in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread.


----------



## zooba

I had this bag different color and came back into the thread hoping your question was answered. Anybody know the name?
QUOTE="alex@saksfth82, post: 33310044, member: 497587"]I haven’t been able to locate the name of this Mulberry bag - any help is appreciated![/QUOTE]


----------



## scummyy

Does anyone know what this model is called?


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Looks like a Shimmy.


----------



## Tammy229

Hi Everybody!
I was wondering if anyone could tell me the style of my Mulberry Bag please?
It is the softest Leather!!..I have searched, but cannot find any like it?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

It's a Joni.  Named for the great Joni M.


----------



## Tammy229

MulberryMermaid said:


> It's a Joni.  Named for the great Joni M.


Wow..i Love it even more now!!..Thank you so much!!!
Not bad for a 4 euro find in a Charity Shop!!! 8)


----------



## Maritmelkvik

Hi, bought this one from a charity store. Cannot find the name anywhere! Please help


----------



## Mikewigo

Can anyone help me find what bag this is please? It's my 5th anniversary this year and I want to get it for my wife as a friend of hers has it and she loves it but I cannot find it anywhere!


----------



## JazzyJay

Maritmelkvik said:


> View attachment 4596736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, bought this one from a charity store. Cannot find the name anywhere! Please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596736


It's not a Mulberry.


----------



## JazzyJay

Mikewigo said:


> Can anyone help me find what bag this is please? It's my 5th anniversary this year and I want to get it for my wife as a friend of hers has it and she loves it but I cannot find it anywhere!


It's a clifton. It is no longer a current bag so you may have to buy a pre-owned one.


----------



## Gem027

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/193233408003

Can someone let me know if this is authentic please!


----------



## JazzyJay

Gem027 said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/193233408003
> 
> Can someone let me know if this is authentic please!


You need to post your request in the Authenticate this Mulberry thread, following the instructions in post #1 of that thread. This thread is for identification of any item when someone doesn't know its name.


----------



## faxulous

Hi guys, first ever post here. Go easy on me! ID on this mulberry handbag please?


----------



## MiniMabel

faxulous said:


> Hi guys, first ever post here. Go easy on me! ID on this mulberry handbag please?




Hi, and welcome!  It's a Blenheim in Darwin leather.

MM.


----------



## Chunky1701

Hi, I know it's a Phoebe, it's the colour I am trying to identify. I bought it but the pics were quite dark thinking it was an oak - it isn't. It appears to be a dusky pink kind of colour - the only thing I could find was Salmon Pink limited edition run in 2006 - is this correct or not? Also, if it is that, where would be the best place to resell as it's not my thing colour wise. Currently all buckles are off for cleaning x if you can help, that would be great - thank-you x


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Hi Chunky,
Looks like Mauve.  Roxanne/Rosemary/Blenheim, Jacquetta/Molly and ? more produced in this lovely colour.  Very nice Phoebe


----------



## Chunky1701

MulberryMermaid said:


> Hi Chunky,
> Looks like Mauve.  Roxanne/Rosemary/Blenheim, Jacquetta/Molly and ? more produced in this lovely colour.  Very nice Phoebe


Thank-you for your help MulberryMermaid x


----------



## caseypcurrie

Does anyone know what this variation of the bayswater is called? Thank you!


----------



## Thellie

Good afternoon Ladies, I came across this key ring and wondered if any of you know it’s name and year of production, please.


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Hi Thellie, lovely antlers on that fellow! Been searching the vintage and other threads trying to find the year or other info about your Moose (Reindeer?) key ring but can only come up with 2009/2010/2011 as around time others in range (cookie bunny, dragon, dachshund, etc ) came out.  Sorry can't be more helpful, hopefully someone will come along soon to enlighten us.  He is very nice


----------



## Thellie

MulberryMermaid said:


> Hi Thellie, lovely antlers on that fellow! Been searching the vintage and other threads trying to find the year or other info about your Moose (Reindeer?) key ring but can only come up with 2009/2010/2011 as around time others in range (cookie bunny, dragon, dachshund, etc ) came out.  Sorry can't be more helpful, hopefully someone will come along soon to enlighten us.  He is very nice


Dear Mulberry Mermaid, many thanks for your help, and yes aren’t  they great antlers, at least I now have dates to start a search, thank you


----------



## Chunky1701

Can anyone tell me what model this bag is - I only have the auction listing;

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning-Authentic-Beige-Mulberry-Shoulder-Bag/202875494908

Many thanks for your help x


----------



## gichca21

Might be an Evelina, but hard to tell without a full face view of it with the flap closed!
G


----------



## Chunky1701

gichca21 said:


> Might be an Evelina, but hard to tell without a full face view of it with the flap closed!
> G


Thank-you for your help x it's much appreciated x


----------



## gichca21

Chunky1701 said:


> Thank-you for your help x it's much appreciated x


Thank you, ...The Evelina  usually has a leather strap, but it could be a canvas one that was added separately! 
 Hope you get it!
G


----------



## JazzyJay

Chunky1701 said:


> Can anyone tell me what model this bag is - I only have the auction listing;
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning-Authentic-Beige-Mulberry-Shoulder-Bag/202875494908
> 
> Many thanks for your help x


It's not an evelina and if you purchased it, I would suggest you post details plus additional photos on the Authenticate this Mulberry thread when you receive it.


----------



## gichca21

JazzyJay said:


> It's not an evelina and if you purchased it, I would suggest you post details plus additional photos on the Authenticate this Mulberry thread when you receive it.


Thank you for clarification and I'm so sorry for misleading anyone....I'll keep quiet!! G


----------



## Chunky1701

JazzyJay said:


> It's not an evelina and if you purchased it, I would suggest you post details plus additional photos on the Authenticate this Mulberry thread when you receive it.


Thanks Jazzyjay I will upload to the authenticate thread when it arrives with additional pics. Your help is much appreciated as always x


----------



## Chunky1701

gichca21 said:


> Thank you for clarification and I'm so sorry for misleading anyone....I'll keep quiet!! G


Don't worry G, it's fine - we'll find out what it is (if it's authentic) when it arrives x


----------



## kittyfufu

Can anyone identify this bag and also explain if the strap has an attachment off or am I missing some clue on how it should fasten - picked up today in a bin at a local thrift shop for under 10$ (was not familiar with Mulberry but loved the shape) and it seems to be a nice bag but doesn't fit neatly into any styles I've located.  Best as I can tell from the web it has to predate 2016 (?).  Thank you


----------



## gichca21

Hello!Just out of interest, does anyone know what this model is please?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-MULBERRY-Brown-Red-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/293461432481

Thank you
Gilly


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Looks like a Keira, missing her front laces/ties?


----------



## Narnanz

Does anyone know what this style is or is trying to be?


----------



## JazzyJay

Narnanz said:


> Does anyone know what this style is or is trying to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660523


It's a vintage trout.


----------



## Vintage0

Please could someone help me identify this woven tan leather Mulberry bag. I cannot find anything like it online. I think it’s possibly from the 90s
Many thanks


----------



## Narnanz

JazzyJay said:


> It's a vintage trout.


Thank you ...am trying to get more pictures for authentication. Would it have a made in tag inside?


----------



## Salomis

Hello,
Can anyone help me with the name of this bag?
Thank you


----------



## JazzyJay

Narnanz said:


> Thank you ...am trying to get more pictures for authentication. Would it have a made in tag inside?


More likely a Fabrique en Angleterre label, if it has a made in label at all.


----------



## JazzyJay

Salomis said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone help me with the name of this bag?
> Thank you


It's a shimmy


----------



## Narnanz

JazzyJay said:


> More likely a Fabrique en Angleterre label, if it has a made in label at all.


Thank you..asked for mre photos including interior....unfortunately the seller was very unresponsive and the sale timed out. Hopefully she relists.
The Tag is situated on the back of the bag not the side. Does this indicate a size or age difference?


----------



## Salomis

JazzyJay said:


> It's a shimmy


Thank you!


----------



## Inkmster

Please help identify/authenticate this one. I have a weird feeling about it. 
Thank you!!


----------



## JazzyJay

Inkmster said:


> Please help identify/authenticate this one. I have a weird feeling about it.
> Thank you!!
> View attachment 4667570
> View attachment 4667571
> View attachment 4667572
> View attachment 4667573
> View attachment 4667574
> View attachment 4667575
> View attachment 4667576
> View attachment 4667577
> View attachment 4667578
> View attachment 4667579
> View attachment 4667580


There is a pinned thread entitled Authenticate this Mulberry for authentication. You need to ensure you post in the format on the first post in that thread.


----------



## Inkmster

JazzyJay said:


> There is a pinned thread entitled Authenticate this Mulberry for authentication. You need to ensure you post in the format on the first post in that thread.


Found the thread. But the seller does not have her own website so no link. The seller is not on here and I only have photos of it. What do I do? 
Thank you!


----------



## Zareena

Hi can any one help in naming this?
Many thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

Zareena said:


> Hi can any one help in naming this?
> Many thanks


I'd suggest you get it authenticated!


----------



## JazzyJay

Inkmster said:


> Found the thread. But the seller does not have her own website so no link. The seller is not on here and I only have photos of it. What do I do?
> Thank you!


If there is no link to a listing, you can use the services of a formal authenticator, such as Authenticate4u.


----------



## Zareena

JazzyJay said:


> I'd suggest you get it
> 
> Oh dear- doesnt sound positive then?
> Ive requested authentication. Thanks in advance


----------



## Mariann

Good morning,

Can anyone identify this bag for me? I am looking for a bag to replace my boring laptop bag, but I can’t find any information on this bag on Google. I need a name.


----------



## 99fishlover




----------



## 99fishlover

Its number is 519503 on the made in Turkey label it ha LC on the back, all the zips open both sides to make it wider, all studs have mulberry on them..you have an outer compartment each side. Never seen one before new to this .thankyou


----------



## Slowhand

-


----------



## Finbar

Slowhand said:


> -


You ok Slowhand?


----------



## Slowhand

Finbar said:


> You ok Slowhand?



thank you yes xx  .I posted a request and then realised I knew the answer lol


----------



## J.A.N.

It’s called a Mulberry Poppy


----------



## 99fishlover

Thankyou very much xx


----------



## Tattitv

Can someone help me to identify this bag? The owner says this is +20 years old bag and I struggled to find any information about this bag.


----------



## JazzyJay

Tattitv said:


> Can someone help me to identify this bag? The owner says this is +20 years old bag and I struggled to find any information about this bag.


I'd suggest you get it authenticated before attempting to identify it.


----------



## Stanimir

Hello, 

can you pls. identify this Mulberry? 

BR


----------



## JazzyJay

Stanimir said:


> Hello,
> 
> can you pls. identify this Mulberry?
> 
> BR


It's a poppy.


----------



## Tanglia

Hello:

Could someone please help authenticate a couple of Mulberry bags for me?

Thank you!!

Tanglia

P.S. I’m sorry if I didn’t follow the guidelines correctly. I recently joined & this is my first time posting & I’m really nervous about posting correctly (I’m not even sure I’m posting this in the right forum). 

Item Name: Mulberry Brown Leather Bucket Bag Crossbody
Item Number: 362990485253
Seller ID: schoon15
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/362990485253?ViewItem=&item=362990485253


Item Name: Mulberry Scotchgrain Garment Bag Suit Carrier
Item Number: 274294619207
Seller ID: hiltonheadhumaneassociation
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mulberry-S...619207?hash=item3fdd3bbc47:g:OVIAAOSw9jxeXnjt


----------



## JazzyJay

Tanglia said:


> Hello:
> 
> Could someone please help authenticate a couple of Mulberry bags for me?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Tanglia
> 
> P.S. I’m sorry if I didn’t follow the guidelines correctly. I recently joined & this is my first time posting & I’m really nervous about posting correctly (I’m not even sure I’m posting this in the right forum).
> 
> Item Name: Mulberry Brown Leather Bucket Bag Crossbody
> Item Number: 362990485253
> Seller ID: schoon15
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/362990485253?ViewItem=&item=362990485253
> 
> 
> Item Name: Mulberry Scotchgrain Garment Bag Suit Carrier
> Item Number: 274294619207
> Seller ID: hiltonheadhumaneassociation
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mulberry-S...619207?hash=item3fdd3bbc47:g:OVIAAOSw9jxeXnjt


You need to post these in the Authenticate this Mulberry pinned thread.


----------



## vandalay

Hello, could anybody kindly identify this bag? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## JazzyJay

vandalay said:


> Hello, could anybody kindly identify this bag? Thank you so much in advance!
> View attachment 4739423
> View attachment 4739424


It's a hoxton in nappa leather.


----------



## vandalay

JazzyJay said:


> It's a hoxton in nappa leather.


Thank you so much! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## cxc118

Can someone please help me identify this bag?


----------



## JazzyJay

cxc118 said:


> Can someone please help me identify this bag?


It's not any model Mulberry have ever produced.


----------



## MESSY

Hello does anyone know this name of this one and the leather please.


----------



## Salomis

Hello, 
Can anybody identify this bag? Thank you!


----------



## JazzyJay

Salomis said:


> Hello,
> Can anybody identify this bag? Thank you!


 It's a cecily, similar to a lily but with a different strap.


----------



## rockdiva

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but would any of you lovely Mulberry experts know if the Small Bayswater Double Zip tote was ever produced in "pavement grey silky classic calf"?

I have the large in that leather/colour combo and I'm searching for the small. I think I've seen someone carrying it in real life before, but I've never seen it pop up pre-loved so not sure it actually exists ...

This is the large (photo credit NPNBags)


----------



## Missh88

Hello, 

Does anyone know the name of this black tote bag, please? It was purchased sometime between 2000 and 2005 but no longer have the receipt so the only clue remaining is the guarantee card which was always kept in one of the internal pockets! This identifies the finish as "soft polished leather". This was purchased in-store rather than at the Mulberry outlet so I'm very certain it's not a factory sample, or similar one-off design.

Any clues would be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## JazzyJay

It's a dahlia tote.


----------



## Missh88

JazzyJay said:


> It's a dahlia tote.


Thank you so much! Really appreciate it ♥️


----------



## Onesy

I bought this beautiful blue colour bag at Designer Exchange Dublin, havent been able to find a similar bag on google, it has a label inside the bag saying made in England and on the back RT3, also has the Mulberry logo, tree and number on the back, any suggestions on what kinda bag this is?


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Hi Onesy, looks like a Blenheim Shoulder Bag.  Came out about 5 years or so ago.  Not sure of colour, lovely though.  Indigo?  If you post in the Identify this Mulberry thread, I'm sure someone will come along who'll know more. Congrats on your new bag


----------



## Onesy

MulberryMermaid said:


> Hi Onesy, looks like a Blenheim Shoulder Bag.  Came out about 5 years or so ago.  Not sure of colour, lovely though.  Indigo?  If you post in the Identify this Mulberry thread, I'm sure someone will come along who'll know more. Congrats on your new bag


Thanks for answer, yes its a lovely blue colour, and a bit different from other Mulberry bags, i love wearing it  its in flawless condition too, no wear and tear, i paid 149 euro for it


----------



## Onesy

I have 2 Mulberry bags, anyone know what year they are from and what their names are?


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Onesy said:


> I have 2 Mulberry bags, anyone know what year they are from and what their names are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784772
> View attachment 4784774
> View attachment 4784775



Already identified the first as an Indigo Blenheim Shoulder Bag in your recently posted thread, to which you responded:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-is-this-name-year-etc.1030872/#post-33904381.  

Second is a Kensington about which you'll find lots of information on here if you search.


----------



## Maximaro

I tried looking in the reference library, but I can't seem to locate what model this is—can anyone lend a hand?


----------



## MulberryMermaid

It's a Hetty Clipper.


----------



## Ida-Kathrin

Can someone help me to identify this bag, please? It is not easy to find these bags on ebay.


----------



## 24shaz

This is a Heritage Bayswater in Fudge


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Ida-Kathrin said:


> Can someone help me to identify this bag, please? It is not easy to find these bags on ebay.
> 
> View attachment 4817589


Looks like a Heritage Bayswater in Fudge from 2012 collection.   If you were the winning bidder and have any concerns, you might consider posting to the authentication thread for reassurance.


----------



## Cytry

Hello! I am new here and new to mulberry. I bought this bag because I fell in love with the rustic look but I can't find any info on it. Grateful if you can help.









						Mulberry Vintage Mini Barrel Handbag  | eBay
					

<p>Mulberry Vintage Mini Barrel Handbag . Condition is good although bears age related marks. I’ve had this bag for at least 19 years but not used it for 16 years! Lovely little bag and was brought out the same time as the Alexa bag but cant remember it’s Mulberry name.</p><br><p>Measures...



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Cytry said:


> Hello! I am new here and new to mulberry. I bought this bag because I fell in love with the rustic look but I can't find any info on it. Grateful if you can help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Vintage Mini Barrel Handbag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Mulberry Vintage Mini Barrel Handbag . Condition is good although bears age related marks. I’ve had this bag for at least 19 years but not used it for 16 years! Lovely little bag and was brought out the same time as the Alexa bag but cant remember it’s Mulberry name.</p><br><p>Measures...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Hi, and welcome   Congrats on your new bag, it's a Utah, in Oak.  If you search on here, you will find more information on it.


----------



## Cytry

MulberryMermaid said:


> Hi, and welcome   Congrats on your new bag, it's a Utah, in Oak.  If you search on here, you will find more information on it.


Thank you! It doesn't look to be as popular as the other models. I can't fathom why! Is this the Darwin leather? Which years was it made? The seller said it was 19 years old.


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Cytry said:


> Thank you! It doesn't look to be as popular as the other models. I can't fathom why! Is this the Darwin leather? Which years was it made? The seller said it was 19 years old.


It is Darwin.  Timing sounds about right, Mulberry stopped using Darwin, replacing it with NVT leather, but won't deprive you of the fun of learning about the history behind Mulberry leathers.  Suffice to say Darwin is very robust and characterful. Oak in particular benefits from loving care to bring out the lustre of the hide


----------



## JazzyJay

MulberryMermaid said:


> Hi, and welcome   Congrats on your new bag, it's a Utah, in Oak.  If you search on here, you will find more information on it.


It's a tennessee, not a utah. They are broadly the same bag except a tennessee is usually in plain leather and a utah in decorated, tassel or kenya leather.


----------



## MulberryMermaid

JazzyJay said:


> It's a tennessee, not a utah. They are broadly the same bag except a tennessee is usually in plain leather and a utah in decorated, tassel or kenya leather.


Thanks for clarifying, Jazzy!


----------



## Stanimir

Hello, can you pls. identify this Mulberry?

https://www.olx.bg/ad/strahotna-dam...testvena-kozha-CID655-ID8hrmx.html#e0e7e7036c . 

BR


----------



## Lolita Revolver

Hello, I am new to the forum.
Could someone help me identify this bag please?
To me it seems like the "Del Rey" but with a few variations like the padlock and keys instead of the keyring in leather clochette.
Also the front pocket with a zip.
Am I wrong and this is another model? Thank you very much for your help if you can, that would be greatly appreciated.

PS: I think you have to double-click on the link to be able to open it.
I don't know why, i'm not able to attach files with it, it says the link is empty and i don't understand....






						Cet article n'est pas disponible - Etsy
					

Trouvez le cadeau fait main parfait, des vêtements vintage et tendance, des bijoux uniques et plus encore... bien plus.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## MiniMabel

Lolita Revolver said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum.
> Could someone help me identify this bag please?
> To me it seems like the "Del Rey" but with a few variations like the padlock and keys instead of the keyring in leather clochette.
> Also the front pocket with a zip.
> Am I wrong and this is another model? Thank you very much for your help if you can, that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> PS: I think you have to double-click on the link to be able to open it.
> I don't know why, i'm not able to attach files with it, it says the link is empty and i don't understand....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cet article n'est pas disponible - Etsy
> 
> 
> Trouvez le cadeau fait main parfait, des vêtements vintage et tendance, des bijoux uniques et plus encore... bien plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com




Hi, and welcome!

It's a counterfeit "Del Rey".

MM.


----------



## Lolita Revolver

MiniMabel said:


> Hi, and welcome!
> 
> It's a counterfeit "Del Rey".
> 
> MM.


Hi MiniMabel,
Thanks for taking time to respond to me.  Yes I knew today from the "Authenticated" thread that it is a fake.  I'm disappointed and feel a little stupid because the seller confirmed to me that it was a genuine one and that he bought it for his wife a long time ago in a Mulberry store ... I don't  not really know this so I believed it.  It was only AFTER that I did some research.  We learn from our mistakes I guess.  Thanks again! ☺


----------



## Salliemandel

Hi everyone. Can someone help me to identify this bag? I’ve been collecting Mulberry for years and I’ve never come across this design before. Many thanks


----------



## JazzyJay

Salliemandel said:


> Hi everyone. Can someone help me to identify this bag? I’ve been collecting Mulberry for years and I’ve never come across this design before. Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 4858514


I recognise it but its name just won't come to mind! Hopefully, someone will be able to advise as it is bugging me now! lol


----------



## JazzyJay

This is continuing to annoy me! I have remembered that the tote version is called a westminster and the smaller shoulder bag, a latimer but this one is still escaping me!


----------



## musie-suzie

Hello! I'm new to Mulberry and super impressed by all the knowledge here - I'd be very grateful if you could please let me know which bag this is?


----------



## MulberryMermaid

musie-suzie said:


> Hello! I'm new to Mulberry and super impressed by all the knowledge here - I'd be very grateful if you could please let me know which bag this is?
> 
> View attachment 4862768


Hi music-suzie and Welcome!  
This is a Fitzrovia, looks like Black Chester Goat.  Beautiful bag, used to have one in Brown


----------



## musie-suzie

MulberryMermaid said:


> Hi music-suzie and Welcome!
> This is a Fitzrovia, looks like Black Chester Goat.  Beautiful bag, used to have one in Brown


Thank you! 

And wow, thanks for the quick identification!


----------



## musie-suzie

MulberryMermaid said:


> Hi music-suzie and Welcome!
> This is a Fitzrovia, looks like Black Chester Goat.  Beautiful bag, used to have one in Brown


Hi again MulberryMermaid - I've just thought to ask why you no longer have your Fitzrovia? Hope you don't mind my asking


----------



## MulberryMermaid

musie-suzie said:


> Hi again MulberryMermaid - I've just thought to ask why you no longer have your Fitzrovia? Hope you don't mind my asking


Not at all.   Loved her dearly, but changed jobs and entered a very different sort of work environment,  so no longer needed her.  If you are considering a Fitzrovia, I will say this is one of the nicest, most durable leathers Mulberry has made and the design of the Fitzrovia is both well thought out and spacious.  Also quite smart looking, which never hurts!  Hope that is helpful.


----------



## musie-suzie

MulberryMermaid said:


> Not at all.   Loved her dearly, but changed jobs and entered a very different sort of work environment,  so no longer needed her.  If you are considering a Fitzrovia, I will say this is one of the nicest, most durable leathers Mulberry has made and the design of the Fitzrovia is both well thought out and spacious.  Also quite smart looking, which never hurts!  Hope that is helpful.


Thanks, that's really good to know! It sounds like this might just be the bag I've been looking for  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## musie-suzie

Sorry, me again! I'm hooked now but still a bit clueless on bag style names - I thought at first this might be the Belted Bayswater but now realise it's not... Can anyone please help? 

I love the compartments, which I feel are largely missing from the other Mulberry bags I've been choosing between.

Thank you!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

musie-suzie said:


> Sorry, me again! I'm hooked now but still a bit clueless on bag style names - I thought at first this might be the Belted Bayswater but now realise it's not... Can anyone please help?
> 
> I love the compartments, which I feel are largely missing from the other Mulberry bags I've been choosing between.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4864150
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864155


Hi musie-suzie, No worries, it takes time to learn and the Mulberry forum is filled with many knowledgeable Mulberryites.  This is a Bayswater Shoulder bag.


----------



## jelly-baby

This is a very poor attempt at a zipped Bayswater. They have not only put photos of locks from two different bags, they have also put the wrong website photo from Mulberry (belted Bays). Awful FAKE bag. 



Stanimir said:


> Hello, can you pls. identify this Mulberry?
> 
> https://www.olx.bg/ad/strahotna-dam...testvena-kozha-CID655-ID8hrmx.html#e0e7e7036c .
> 
> BR


----------



## Vintage0

Does anyone recognise this little silk Mulberry pouch. I have been researching it but with no luck at all. The only thing I found with any resemblance was a silk nightgown bag.

Raw silk embroidered with small bronze and green flowers & buds. With dust bag. Measuring about 7.25 by 5 inches in size with a drawstring interior closure. It’s stamped with an E on the inner leather label. Code on tag is 028001

Any help or direction where I should research would be most helpful.
Many thanks 
Sarah


----------



## JazzyJay

Vintage0 said:


> Does anyone recognise this little silk Mulberry pouch. I have been researching it but with no luck at all. The only thing I found with any resemblance was a silk nightgown bag.
> 
> Raw silk embroidered with small bronze and green flowers & buds. With dust bag. Measuring about 7.25 by 5 inches in size with a drawstring interior closure. It’s stamped with an E on the inner leather label. Code on tag is 028001
> 
> Any help or direction where I should research would be most helpful.
> Many thanks
> Sarah


It might be a sample or production piece; the dustbag doesn't belong to it, that's from a newer bag.


----------



## Vintage0

JazzyJay said:


> It might be a sample or production piece; the dustbag doesn't belong to it, that's from a newer bag.


Thank you very much for your help. That’s very interesting. It’s quite sweet really


----------



## Gabs007

I found a gorgeous Mulberry in a charity shop for 100 GBP, not cheap but a fair price for a genuine one, in the meantime my mom "convinced" me that it is much more her than me and I am sending it to her, but still interested in what it is called, heat stamp, tag, number, branding, even zipper brand all checks out. If anybody could help me with which model it is....


----------



## Rose Dawson

My question is about the exact colour of this Lily! The photo is not my own, it’s from a blog called duchess of fashion (the newest post was from 2018). I was immediately drawn to the colour, it’s the perfect pink and I would really like to find it second hand. Does anyone own or recognize the shade? It doesn’t look fuchsia to me and necessarily not raspberry either, but this could be because of lightning.


----------



## MiniMabel

Rose Dawson said:


> View attachment 4884478
> 
> 
> My question is about the exact colour of this Lily! The photo is not my own, it’s from a blog called duchess of fashion (the newest post was from 2018). I was immediately drawn to the colour, it’s the perfect pink and I would really like to find it second hand. Does anyone own or recognize the shade? It doesn’t look fuchsia to me and necessarily not raspberry either, but this could be because of lightning.




I think raspberry.....it's not Mulberry Pink which is more intense.

MM.


----------



## Rose Dawson

MiniMabel said:


> I think raspberry.....it's not Mulberry Pink which is more intense.
> 
> MM.



Oh, it is raspberry after all! Thank you for helping me! It’s much easier to look for a raspberry Lily than just a pink Lily in general.


----------



## Katieclaremc

Hi

Anyone able to identify this bag which I have just been given:







Thanks v much


----------



## Amandines

A satchel/saddle bag with postmans lock, looks almost like the Darley but sold about 10 years ago? Anyone knows the name?


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Any pics would be very helpful


----------



## Amandines

It slipped away before I got around to buying it...and I need it I think! Easier to find if I know the name 


MulberryMermaid said:


> Any pics would be very helpful


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Had thought you might be referring to a Bonnie, which do tend to go quite quickly when they pop up.  But this isn't that.


----------



## JazzyJay

Amandines said:


> It slipped away before I got around to buying it...and I need it I think! Easier to find if I know the name


I think that may have been a blessing in disguise; the bag in your photo looks a bit dubious!


----------



## Amandines

JazzyJay said:


> I think that may have been a blessing in disguise; the bag in your photo looks a bit dubious!


Thank you! Big comfort.


----------



## Pinkluce

JazzyJay said:


> This is continuing to annoy me! I have remembered that the tote version is called a westminster and the smaller shoulder bag, a latimer but this one is still escaping me!


Is it a Holborn?


----------



## JazzyJay

Pinkluce said:


> Is it a Holborn?


I don't recognise that name as a Mulberry model. Could perfectly well be though! lol


----------



## ismellsnow

How do you know it’s fake? Look real to me! Not that I’m an expert


----------



## holleigh

thinking this is from around same era as the Penrose , but not coming up with a name , help ! TY xxx


----------



## JazzyJay

holleigh said:


> thinking this is from around same era as the Penrose , but not coming up with a name , help ! TY xxx


A wilton, I think.


----------



## holleigh

JazzyJay said:


> A wilton, I think.


Thanks Jazzy , just found a wilton on NPN archives , that has 2 side straps / looks taller ??? ( as per this piccy ) xxx


----------



## ismellsnow

Rose, what do you mean that mulberry pink is more "intense"? I'm thinking of buying a bays in mulberry pink, the only thing holding me back is that I'm worried about the color. I just had a bad experience of buying a Oxblood (photographs as Oxblood) and a Burgundy (photographs as a beautiful reddish brown), but in reality both look like a wine color. Still beautiful, both of them - but I don't need two Bays with the only difference being how they photograph!


----------



## MiniMabel

holleigh said:


> Thanks Jazzy , just found a wilton on NPN archives , that has 2 side straps / looks taller ??? ( as per this piccy ) xxx




Hi Holls - I found this.....

can-you-id-this-style-please.577897

Post number 9........it looks like the Wilton was produced in two sizes?

MM.


----------



## holleigh

you are awesome , thank you so much MM xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stanimir

Hello, 

can you pls. identify this Mulberry bag?

Mulberry оригинални чанта гр. Ямбол Георги Бенковски • OLX.bg

BR


----------



## Samp466

charity shop find, is this real? Any advice would be great


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Samp466 said:


> View attachment 4932675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charity shop find, is this real? Any advice would be great



Hi there, this thread is here to help identify Mulberry items, but based on the posting of what I assume is the same bag in the authentication thread, I'm afraid this is not genuine, sorry.


----------



## NG99

Hi everyone! Just bought this lovely Somerset Satchel and was wondering what type of leather is this and how to treat it?


----------



## encartabee

Hi! Anyone have any idea about whether this would be authentic? Seems to be quite old and leather. Sorry about not following the rules, I had bought the bag in person!


----------



## MiniMabel

encartabee said:


> Hi! Anyone have any idea about whether this would be authentic? Seems to be quite old and leather. Sorry about not following the rules, I had bought the bag in person!



Hi encartabee, and welcome!

It's a counterfeit, so hopefully you didn't pay too much.


----------



## NG99

Hi!
Could you identify this bag? It’s about the size of regular Lily but has a shorter strap and a front pocket under the flap. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...brown-leather-mulberry-handbag-13881994.shtml


----------



## sineg

NG99 said:


> Hi!
> Could you identify this bag? It’s about the size of regular Lily but has a shorter strap and a front pocket under the flap.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...brown-leather-mulberry-handbag-13881994.shtml
> View attachment 4966141


It is called “Bayswater Clutch”.


----------



## HowieLO6

Good morning all! I'll firstly apologise for effectively using the collective knowledge of you all and hopefully then thank you all for helping!

Back story is that c.10 years ago my sister and I bought our Ma a Mulberry bag as a thankyou. Now, being too proud to say that she wasn't really a fan of it (and looking at it now, I can hardly blame her) she tucked it away at the back of her wardrobe. Having recently rediscovered it during a Lockdown clearout, we're all at a loss as to what type of bag it actually is; any insight would be super!


----------



## Marjo1978

I came across this bag on Rebelle.com and apart from having it authenticated, I don't recall having seen te model before. Is it an original Mulberry and if so, which model is it? Thanks for the info 

https://www.rebelle.com/nl/mulberry-tassen-4412449


----------



## catweazle

Ladies, I need your help please. I bought this bag at Labels Most Wanted, however i never wore it. The colour just isn't for me. So now I want to sell it but I can't read the bag's name on the label.  I remember it was sold as a predecessor of the Bayswater and it says Made in England. 
Can any of you help with the name?
TIA


----------



## JazzyJay

catweazle said:


> Ladies, I need your help please. I bought this bag at Labels Most Wanted, however i never wore it. The colour just isn't for me. So now I want to sell it but I can't read the bag's name on the label.  I remember it was sold as a predecessor of the Bayswater and it says Made in England.
> Can any of you help with the name?
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 4984803
> View attachment 4984804


It's a Georgie!


----------



## JazzyJay

Marjo1978 said:


> I came across this bag on Rebelle.com and apart from having it authenticated, I don't recall having seen te model before. Is it an original Mulberry and if so, which model is it? Thanks for the info
> 
> https://www.rebelle.com/nl/mulberry-tassen-4412449
> 
> View attachment 4984635


We would need to see additional photos to advise re authenticity, but the model is a vinyl tote.


----------



## catweazle

JazzyJay said:


> It's a Georgie!


Thanks a lot! Now that you wrote the name, I can identify it on the label as well


----------



## Marjo1978

JazzyJay said:


> We would need to see additional photos to advise re authenticity, but the model is a vinyl tote.


Thanks a lot! I will post more in the authenticate topic.


----------



## Lentrix

Hi there - newbee here.

I am unsure what Mulberry bag collection this is - can anyone identify please?

I do not believe it is a Roxanne 

Many thanks


----------



## Pinkluce

Hi, I think it's a Blenheim, the smallest of the Roxanne family



Lentrix said:


> Hi there - newbee here.
> 
> I am unsure what Mulberry bag collection this is - can anyone identify please?
> 
> I do not believe it is a Roxanne
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## coast_99

Hi, could anyone please help identify this Mulberry? Thanks


----------



## NG99

Hi! Came across these two beauties on the internet, Can you identify these two bags for me? Thank you!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

coast_99 said:


> Hi, could anyone please help identify this Mulberry? Thanks



Looks like a Vancouver, in Oak Kenya.


----------



## MulberryMermaid

NG99 said:


> Hi! Came across these two beauties on the internet, Can you identify these two bags for me? Thank you!



First is a large satchel in Wexford, Conker perhaps?
The second appears to be a Rockley, but photo not clear enough to be certain.


----------



## dollyO

Hello

Can anyone help me identify this bag? I bought it off eBay a while ago, the seller said it was a one off sample. I know it is similar to the helier but not sure if it is one? I am also going to post photos on the authenticate forum but wondered if anyone knowledgable could tell me anything about it?

Thanks!


----------



## Kimag

Do any of you know the name of this purse? It's not that old  but I can't find it. Thanks for help


----------



## 24shaz

Kimag said:


> Do any of you know the name of this purse? It's not that old  but I can't find it. Thanks for help


Think this is called a Smithfield?


----------



## Sw12

Hi there,
New to the forum. Can anyone help identify this mulberry please? It was purchased approx 16 years ago as a birthday present from the Shepton mallet factory store. It is a scotch grain leather pet carrier. 
Would anyone be able to give me more information or hazard a guess at a price…? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Welcome, Sw12, and what a nice pet carrier!  These are rare to see, yours appears from photos to be Black/Branston Scotchgrain, and the person who'll undoubtedly know more is JazzyJay.  As to pricing, depends of course where you choose to sell it, but I'd say look at what similar sized luggage in this finish and condition goes for, recognising that this is a specialised "niche" item which may attract more interest.  It could be used for other purposes than transporting one's pet, no?  My cat wouldn't fit, he's huge!  But would be great for storing one's Collonil lotions and potions, cloths and brushes, etc.....Good luck with it!


----------



## Sw12

MulberryMermaid said:


> Welcome, Sw12, and what a nice pet carrier!  These are rare to see, yours appears from photos to be Black/Branston Scotchgrain, and the person who'll undoubtedly know more is JazzyJay.  As to pricing, depends of course where you choose to sell it, but I'd say look at what similar sized luggage in this finish and condition goes for, recognising that this is a specialised "niche" item which may attract more interest.  It could be used for other purposes than transporting one's pet, no?  My cat wouldn't fit, he's huge!  But would be great for storing one's Collonil lotions and potions, cloths and brushes, etc.....Good luck with it!



Thank you for your welcome and your response. It certainly could be used for other purposes. My mother bought it for me thinking that it was a gym bag!  
I will take a look at other items of luggage but you are correct it must be quite rare as I haven’t seen any others to compare it to…
Thanks again!


----------



## JazzyJay

Sw12 said:


> Hi there,
> New to the forum. Can anyone help identify this mulberry please? It was purchased approx 16 years ago as a birthday present from the Shepton mallet factory store. It is a scotch grain leather pet carrier.
> Would anyone be able to give me more information or hazard a guess at a price…? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 5160840
> View attachment 5160842
> View attachment 5160843
> View attachment 5160844
> View attachment 5160846


This is indeed a pet carrier and was quite small. I bought one in February 2005 from Shepton Mallet for £118 and even the cat was too big for it!


----------



## bagfashion

.... Can anyone tell me if this Mulberry is at least authentic let alone any good?

I've taken a few photos - I know you good people know your stuff so I am hoping for some good or bad feedback (don't hold back )..

Thanks once again.


----------



## IntheOcean

bagfashion said:


> .... Can anyone tell me if this Mulberry is at least authentic let alone any good?
> 
> I've taken a few photos - I know you good people know your stuff so I am hoping for some good or bad feedback (don't hold back )..
> 
> Thanks once again.


Hi & welcome to the Purse Forum. You should repost in this thread if you wish to identify the bag: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-mulberry.318229/page-202 
And if you wish to authenticate it, this one: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-mulberry.901871/unread Please read post #1 before submitting your request.


----------



## bagfashion

Hi (I posted this question in the wrong section of this forum earlier ...)

Can you please identify this bag for me please ?


----------



## Sw12

JazzyJay said:


> This is indeed a pet carrier and was quite small. I bought one in February 2005 from Shepton Mallet for £118 and even the cat was too big for it!




Ha! It is 40cmx30cmx30cm is it the same one?


----------



## Sw12

I have now listed it if anyone would like to bid on it









						Mulberry Pet Carrier- Rare Item  | eBay
					

And people on the Mulberry forum also have knowledge of the bag. It is in excellent condition and has never been used as a pet carrier. Correction- it can be opened from one end and the top. There is an external pocket for accessories and a removable rigid lining for ease of cleaning.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## bagfashion

bagfashion said:


> Hi (I posted this question in the wrong section of this forum earlier ...)
> 
> Can you please identify this bag for me please ?



Hi people - can anyone help with this one ?


----------



## Birdie13

Hi, could you please help me identify this bag? I’ve had it for ages and I can’t seem to find any information about it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lostinmulberry

Hi all! Is anyone able to identify this bag? Kinda similar to the Seth, Antony and Morgan, but not quite... Interestingly, some very similar details as in @Birdie13 's post above, like the strap..
Thanks!


----------



## elvisfan4life

lostinmulberry said:


> Hi all! Is anyone able to identify this bag? Kinda similar to the Seth, Antony and Morgan, but not quite... Interestingly, some very similar details as in @Birdie13 's post above, like the strap..
> Thanks!


Possibly an Aston but I can’t really tell from the photos and condition


----------



## P-M

Long time since my last post. But here goes. A local second hand shop is selling this Mulberry and the model seems to be totally unfamiliar to me. Im more of a sensible rucksack person nowadays and my Mulberries are collecting dust in their dustbags, so Im just curious for this one. (And the price is crazy low.. Not tempted though..) TIA!


----------



## JazzyJay

P-M said:


> Long time since my last post. But here goes. A local second hand shop is selling this Mulberry and the model seems to be totally unfamiliar to me. Im more of a sensible rucksack person nowadays and my Mulberries are collecting dust in their dustbags, so Im just curious for this one. (And the price is crazy low.. Not tempted though..) TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5176673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176674
> View attachment 5176677
> View attachment 5176676
> View attachment 5176678



This isn't an authentication thread but I would leave this one in the shop. The shop shouldn't be selling something that is not genuine, it is an offence to do so.


----------



## P-M

Thanks Jazzy! I was suspicious and therefore posted here. I will let the shop know. They ensured me that they wont sell counterfeits. Keep up the good work Jazz!


----------



## Beketaten

Hi, I'd love to know if anyone can identify this one: 



Thank you!


----------



## americandreaming

Hiya, I'm totally new to Mulberry - can somebody please tell me which bag this is?  I'm told it's an older model.

Eta I've had a browse online and I'm thinking it's the Lily?  Could anyone please confirm this?  Tia x


----------



## MulberryMermaid

americandreaming said:


> Hiya, I'm totally new to Mulberry - can somebody please tell me which bag this is?  I'm told it's an older model.
> 
> Eta I've had a browse online and I'm thinking it's the Lily?  Could anyone please confirm this?  Tia x
> 
> View attachment 5203189


Yes, looks like a Lily.


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Beketaten said:


> Hi, I'd love to know if anyone can identify this one:
> 
> View attachment 5192935
> 
> Thank you!


This one does have a name, but for the life of me, cannot recall.  Oak NVT leather, like an Araline but without the tassels.   Someone will come along soon I hope who may remember its name.


----------



## lemf45

Hi

is anyone able it identify this Mulberry Bag please? It was an outlet purchase a long time ago and I can’t find the name of this model anywhere.
	

		
			
		

		
	







thanks
Louise


----------



## ailsagt

Hello! Is anyone able to tell me the name of this Mulberry, please? One of the brilliant authenticators over on the other thread has said it is genuine. I would love to know what it is - I think it was 90s/early 2000s the tartan lining stopped so, might be quite an old one! Thanks for any ideas


----------



## MulberryMermaid

ailsagt said:


> Hello! Is anyone able to tell me the name of this Mulberry, please? One of the brilliant authenticators over on the other thread has said it is genuine. I would love to know what it is - I think it was 90s/early 2000s the tartan lining stopped so, might be quite an old one! Thanks for any ideas


Hello, and welcome! The older bags didn't always have names.  Sometimes they did, often they didn't.  Likely saddle leather, I've seen this style in black as well.  Practical for the British weather, hardwearing, lovely.  The tartan lining goes back earlier than that, so could be older than you think.


----------



## bobflemming

Hi,
I am a long-standing member of TPF but haven't been on here for years.

I am lucky enough to live near to the Mulberry Outlet in Shepton Mallet, where I've bought a few unusual bags over the years. One of them is this one, which I bought around 2006 I think. The rivet has broken as you can see in the photo. I want to get it fixed, and the Mulberry website has asked what its name is. I've looked everywhere but can't find the receipt/labels.

It's in a lovely burgundy leather and has little bees and hearts tooled on the leather, with rose gold hardware. I once met a lady who had the same bag in a tan/oak colour, but her buckle was placed differently to mine, lower down towards the base of the bag. I always wondered if they put my strap on upside down, which is why it was sold at a lower price in the outlet.


Does anyone recognise the bag and know the name please? Thanks!


----------



## JazzyJay

bobflemming said:


> Hi,
> I am a long-standing member of TPF but haven't been on here for years.
> 
> I am lucky enough to live near to the Mulberry Outlet in Shepton Mallet, where I've bought a few unusual bags over the years. One of them is this one, which I bought around 2006 I think. The rivet has broken as you can see in the photo. I want to get it fixed, and the Mulberry website has asked what its name is. I've looked everywhere but can't find the receipt/labels.
> 
> It's in a lovely burgundy leather and has little bees and hearts tooled on the leather, with rose gold hardware. I once met a lady who had the same bag in a tan/oak colour, but her buckle was placed differently to mine, lower down towards the base of the bag. I always wondered if they put my strap on upside down, which is why it was sold at a lower price in the outlet.
> 
> 
> Does anyone recognise the bag and know the name please? Thanks!


It's a gerlinda.


----------



## bobflemming

Thanks so much, Jazzy Jay, you are completely right. I then googled Mulberry Gerlinda and found one of my own posts on here talking about her . Thanks for confirming, I can now go and sort out getting her fixed.


----------



## missholly1212

Can anyone identify this bag please as I can’t remember its name .
thanks in advance.


----------



## 24shaz

missholly1212 said:


> Can anyone identify this bag please as I can’t remember its name .
> thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260870


This is a Maple


----------



## Shula

Can anyone identify this Mulberry bag?  It's similar to Alexa but isn't an Alexa. Thank you


----------



## 24shaz

Shula said:


> Can anyone identify this Mulberry bag?  It's similar to Alexa but isn't an Alexa. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5266467


This is a tillie. Think the colour is deer brown


----------



## Shula

Oh wow thank you for such as speedy response


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Beketaten said:


> Hi, I'd love to know if anyone can identify this one:
> 
> View attachment 5192935
> 
> Thank you!





MulberryMermaid said:


> This one does have a name, but for the life of me, cannot recall.  Oak NVT leather, like an Araline but without the tassels.   Someone will come along soon I hope who may remember its name.



It's a Grosvenor.


----------



## Suspenseful1

newbie here. Trying to figure out the posts and threads. Thanks for all the great informatio!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I’m usually good at remembering names .. but can’t remember the name of this purse/clutch. Came out about the same time as the Agyness I think. Can anyone help?


----------



## MiniMabel

LovinMyMulberry said:


> I’m usually good at remembering names .. but can’t remember the name of this purse/clutch. Came out about the same time as the Agyness I think. Can anyone help?




Is it Dahlia? Jazzy will know, I'm sure!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

MiniMabel said:


> Is it Dahlia? Jazzy will know, I'm sure!



I don’t think it’s Dahlia. It has similarities with the Poppy & the Agyness, but I’m pretty sure it’s neither of those.

Thank you tho!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Anyone have any idea about the purse? It’s driving me crazy trying to remember the name


----------



## Miss60s

Hi !

I wonder what this Mulberry bag is called and when it is from?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## 24shaz

This style is the Bella hobo in coral, can’t remember the year offhand, but sure one of the other ladies will


----------



## Kriscat

Yes, it is a Bella Hobo and I think it may be from 2010/11


----------



## Miss60s

Kriscat said:


> Yes, it is a Bella Hobo and I think it may be from 2010/11


Thanks a lot!

Monica


----------



## Miss60s

24shaz said:


> This style is the Bella hobo in coral, can’t remember the year offhand, but sure one of the other ladies will


You made my day! Thanks a lot for helping me out ☺️


----------



## sammb

Ooh everyone has pipped me to this...yep Bella Hobo, beautiful colour x


----------



## Miss60s

sammb said:


> Ooh everyone has pipped me to this...yep Bella Hobo, beautiful colour x


It really is! I got it for a fair price due to some wear (790 nkr) . great for summer!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

MiniMabel said:


> Is it Dahlia? Jazzy will know, I'm sure!



Jody .. I think it’s part of the Jody range!! Hurrah!!


----------



## juliaroberts

Hi there,
This is my first post although I’ve found plenty of helpful info on here to date so thanks to everyone who contributes! Just wondering anyone has any idea of what this might be? I think potentially a Soho though the limited Soho photos I’ve been able to find online seem to have the postman’s lock so I’m thinking perhaps a fake… 
Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## 24shaz

juliaroberts said:


> Hi there,
> This is my first post although I’ve found plenty of helpful info on here to date so thanks to everyone who contributes! Just wondering anyone has any idea of what this might be? I think potentially a Soho though the limited Soho photos I’ve been able to find online seem to have the postman’s lock so I’m thinking perhaps a fake…
> Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> View attachment 5321145
> 
> View attachment 5321155


There were a Sohos with this style of plaque as well as the postman’s lock style ones, that said, I agree with your assessment that this bag may be fake - best to check with the authenticators


----------



## juliaroberts

Thanks 24shaz much appreciated!


----------



## millylilly20

Hi all! Apologies for the poor photos (boyfriend in a charity shop!) any ideas what this one could be, or if it might be a fake?


----------



## 24shaz

millylilly20 said:


> Hi all! Apologies for the poor photos (boyfriend in a charity shop!) any ideas what this one could be, or if it might be a fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325781


026904 is a very common serial number used on fakes, so this is likely a replica bag

there were several bags with the folding lock style - penrose, shaftbury, fitzrovia - but I can’t remember one exactly like this, though am happy to be corrected if anyone remembers better


----------



## Driddle

Hi all,

Does anyone know the name of this style of scotchgrain bag? I have one in a pink and cream colour and as of yet have never been able to identify it!

Thanks in advance





__





						Mulberry Handbags for Women - Vestiaire Collective
					

Buy second-hand Mulberry Handbags for Women on Vestiaire Collective. Buy, sell, empty your wardrobe on our website.




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## JazzyJay

Driddle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this style of scotchgrain bag? I have one in a pink and cream colour and as of yet have never been able to identify it!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Handbags for Women - Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> Buy second-hand Mulberry Handbags for Women on Vestiaire Collective. Buy, sell, empty your wardrobe on our website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


It's called an oakland.


----------



## Driddle

JazzyJay said:


> It's called an oakland.



Thank you so much! I had a suspicion this was perhaps what it was called but have never been able to find a picture of another one online. 

Mystery solved thank you!


----------



## Pajoemccracken

Hi,
Can anyone identify this bag. Is it genuine Mulberry. No serial tag. Does look real though.  Found in my aunts house who was a bag collector. She died last year. She gave me an old tan colored Mulberry Anthony bag previously which is genuine and I treasure it.
Thanks in advance
Sinead


----------



## JazzyJay

Pajoemccracken said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone identify this bag. Is it genuine Mulberry. No serial tag. Does look real though.  Found in my aunts house who was a bag collector. She died last year. She gave me an old tan colored Mulberry Anthony bag previously which is genuine and I treasure it.
> Thanks in advance
> Sinead
> 
> View attachment 5345243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345292
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345295


It's not even based on a model that Mulberry have ever produced, unfortunately.


----------



## mochicake912

Hi guys, first post here! Recently purchased a Mulberry (my first one) from The Real Real, still waiting to receive it. However, not quite sure which model this is - I haven't seen anything similar to it on Mulberry's website. It looks like a Lily (or mini Lily that has been discontinued), but the strap is different.

Could anyone help me with identifying this? Thanks a lot.


Here are the measurement provided by TRR:

*Shoulder Strap Drop Max: *22"
*Shoulder Strap Drop Min: *19"
*Height: *6.5"
*Width: *8.5"
*Depth: *2.5"


----------



## 24shaz

mochicake912 said:


> Hi guys, first post here! Recently purchased a Mulberry (my first one) from The Real Real, still waiting to receive it. However, not quite sure which model this is - I haven't seen anything similar to it on Mulberry's website. It looks like a Lily (or mini Lily that has been discontinued), but the strap is different.
> 
> Could anyone help me with identifying this? Thanks a lot.
> View attachment 5349186
> 
> Here are the measurement provided by TRR:
> 
> *Shoulder Strap Drop Max: *22"
> *Shoulder Strap Drop Min: *19"
> *Height: *6.5"
> *Width: *8.5"
> *Depth: *2.5"


hi, I’d advise asking the authenticators to look over this bag

the style is bayswater shoulder clutch


----------



## Zen101

Hi, does anyone know the name of this mulberry bag? Thanks


----------



## 24shaz

VintageBagsAddict said:


> Hi, does anyone know the name of this mulberry bag? Thanks


This looks like an Angelica


----------



## Zen101

24shaz said:


> This looks like an Angelica


Hi, I just looked up Mulberry Angelica on google and the Angelica has double braided handles/shoulder strap. Where as the one in my post has an adjustable shoulder strap.


----------



## 24shaz

VintageBagsAddict said:


> Hi, I just looked up Mulberry Angelica on google and the Angelica has double braided handles/shoulder strap. Where as the one in my post has an adjustable shoulder strap.


Yes, there were three bags of this tasseled family type, the Araline, Angelica and Aviemore (?) and the Angelica is closest to the design you’ve posted. They all had the tassel strap, I don’t remember there being one with a full strap, though it may be a design I’m unaware of, or a one off/an outlet special bag. I’d be interested to hear if anyone else has any other ideas.

I was also thrown as the Angelica tassles were cream/pink IIRC


----------



## ellebow616

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? Is it a Mabel?


----------



## 24shaz

ellebow616 said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? Is it a Mabel?


Yes, a Mabel, think it was just called the Mabel shoulder bag?


----------



## ellebow616

Thank you! It’s hard to find examples of this bag when I’ve googled!


----------



## lola4000

Hi does anyone know if this is the mini or small sized iris? Thank you


----------



## Hearts_arrows

Does anyone know what colour this Bayswater is, or what year Mulberry released this version of the Bayswater? I’m considering getting it preloved and don’t have those details. Thank you


----------



## 24shaz

Hearts_arrows said:


> Does anyone know what colour this Bayswater is, or what year Mulberry released this version of the Bayswater? I’m considering getting it preloved and don’t have those details. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394051


I think the colour is metallic mushroom and this is a small bayswater buckle from 2015/16 ish


----------



## Hearts_arrows

24shaz said:


> I think the colour is metallic mushroom and this is a small bayswater buckle from 2015/16 ish


Thanks so much! I don’t think I’m going to purchase it, I’m worried it may be fake, because it doesn’t seem to have the cloche and lock, and the serial has eight digits. Oh well, because it’s beautiful!


----------



## 24shaz

It’s worth asking the authenticators in the mulberry shopping forum what they think, an unusual serial number isn’t always a sign of a fake


----------



## NovisOnBags

I found a Mulberry bag on Vestiaire that I really liked the apperance of so I bought it. Now afterwards I realize that I have no idea what it really is. I assumed it was a Small Mulberry Bayswater based on the shoulder strap but there's really nothing stated regarding size and when I google I see there's also a larger Bayswater with strap.

So can someone please inform me so I know what I will get in my mail from the pictures in the link? Is it a Bayswater and if so what size? https://www.vestiairecollective.com...black-leather-mulberry-handbag-22194759.shtml


----------



## jaskg144

The link isn't working - can you post a photo?


----------



## NovisOnBags

These are the photos from Vestiaire.


----------



## jaskg144

Looks like a Small Bayswater to me


----------



## NovisOnBags

jasmynh1 said:


> Looks like a Small Bayswater to me


Great. Then I really hope you are correct. Thanks so much for answering.


----------



## Corygal

Hi there genius ladies - could you let me know what this bag is called? Vanilla is the colour, that’s as far as I got. She’s authentic but anonymous right now…


----------



## morejunkny

Corygal said:


> Hi there genius ladies - could you let me know what this bag is called? Vanilla is the colour, that’s as far as I got. She’s authentic but anonymous right now…



I think it is the same style as the one in post 13 of this thread:





						PALE-COLORED Mulberry - pics only
					

Please post pictures of your PALE-COLORED Mulberry here.   As always, please no commentary in the Reference Library and don't forget to watermark your pictures.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## 24shaz

It’s taken me hours to remember but it’s a babington

edit lol morejunky got there first


----------



## gichca21

Hello! Picked up this lovely older ( and authentic ) lady this week, but does anyone know what model / name it is please? The lining is the tartan fabric.
Thank you
Gilly


----------



## Liliuminella

Hi !
Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## Pinkluce

Liliuminella said:


> Hi !
> Does anyone know the name of this bag?


I think it's an Aviva, but happy to be corrected


----------



## Liliuminella

Pinkluce said:


> I think it's an Aviva, but happy to be corrected


Thank you  It looks like you are right. I have been googling "vintage back with rivets" but couldn't find it haha


----------



## Caroline0805

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of leather this Alexa may be? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Katinahat

Caroline0805 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of leather this Alexa may be? Many thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5510745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510746


It’s hard to tell. Is it lined? Probably  buffalo if it’s lined or NVT if it’s unlined. Happy to be corrected by someone with an older collection than mine though!


----------



## Pinkluce

Caroline0805 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of leather this Alexa may be? Many thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5510745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510746


Looks like some Alexas I've seen online in polished buffalo


----------



## 24shaz

Pinkluce said:


> Looks like some Alexas I've seen online in polished buffalo


It’s so hard to tell from a pic, but I would guess this as well.


----------



## Katinahat

Pinkluce said:


> Looks like some Alexas I've seen online in polished buffalo





24shaz said:


> It’s so hard to tell from a pic, but I would guess this as well.


Think that’s where I was leaning towards too.


----------



## mimo23

Beautiful bag! I love some of the older models from Mulberry and came across this one this morning on Ebay. Not sure if it’s genuine as it doesn’t seem to have a serial number, but it looks like a predecessor to the hobo? Does anyone recognise this model? I’m genuinely just asking out of interest as I know that some of you here are real pro’s at identifying/authenticating older models ☺️ Also, apologies if this isn’t the right place to post - I’m new here


----------



## silver925

I think that was called Bonnie, I had bought one for my sister in law a good while ago...looks fine to me but put it on the Authenticate thread for the experts to check it for you..


----------



## mimo23

silver925 said:


> I think that was called Bonnie, I had bought one for my sister in law a good while ago...looks fine to me but put it on the Authenticate thread for the experts to check it for you..


Thank you so much, will do!


----------



## Pinkluce

silver925 said:


> I think that was called Bonnie, I had bought one for my sister in law a good while ago...looks fine to me but put it on the Authenticate thread for the experts to check it for you..


The Selby from a few years ago looked very much like this, I always think it's interesting how Mulberry recycle shapes/styles


----------



## mimo23

Pinkluce said:


> The Selby from a few years ago looked very much like this, I always think it's interesting how Mulberry recycle shapes/styles


That’s right, Selby! I was trying to remember what the “new” version was called ☺️


----------



## Vtgjessycabytes

*Is this a real mulberry bag? I bought it off Poshmark for not a lot ($50? Maybe). The lady said it's from 2013.*


----------



## Vtgjessycabytes




----------



## JazzyJay

Vtgjessycabytes said:


> View attachment 5583768
> View attachment 5583769
> *Is this a real mulberry bag? I bought it off Poshmark for not a lot ($50? Maybe). The lady said it's from 2013.*


This thread is for identification when you don't know the name of a bag. For authentication, please use the Authenticate this Mulberry thread which can be found in the Shopping sub-section.


----------



## Vtgjessycabytes

JazzyJay said:


> This thread is for identification when you don't know the name of a bag. For authentication, please use the Authenticate this Mulberry thread which can be found in the Shopping sub-section.


I'm sorry. I looked in the "start here" but couldn't find it.


----------



## Vtgjessycabytes

JazzyJay said:


> This thread is for identification when you don't know the name of a bag. For authentication, please use the Authenticate this Mulberry thread which can be found in the Shopping sub-section.


I'm sorry. I've looked again and I cannot find that bread. Can you just tell me please which style the bag is?


----------



## Amandines

Vtgjessycabytes said:


> I'm sorry. I've looked again and I cannot find that bread. Can you just tell me please which style the bag is?








						Authenticate This MULBERRY
					

READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST  NOTE: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Vtgjessycabytes

Amandines said:


> Authenticate This MULBERRY
> 
> 
> READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST  NOTE: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you tons!


----------



## Amandines

Vtgjessycabytes said:


> Thank you tons!


If you read the rules and post in the correct format the authenticators will help you. If you cannot provide a working link/use the requested  format or you are in a hurry I would recommend you use a professional authentication service like Authenticate4U, for example.


----------



## Pinkluce

Vtgjessycabytes said:


> View attachment 5583777


There was a range called Angelina in Autumn/Winter 2009 which had the same lock with the chunky padlock, could be one of that family


----------



## gichca21

Hello again! I just wondered if anyone here has any idea of what style name this lovely vintage beauty has.It's in chestnut nile leather with the mixed colour tartan lining and has been authenticated but I cannot find a name or even year for it!
I won't lose sleep over it but it would just be nice to have more info.
Thank you for reading and enjoy your day. ..G


----------



## Vtgjessycabytes

Pinkluce said:


> There was a range called Angelina in Autumn/Winter 2009 which had the same lock with the chunky padlock, could be one of that family


That's so interesting. I looked through the rtw runway photos but could never find a head on photo of a bag.  I am told this bag is 2012 or 2013. There are just so many styles and collections they're hard to sort.


----------



## Amandines

Which bag is this? Is it leather or fabric?


----------



## JazzyJay

Amandines said:


> Which bag is this? Is it leather or fabric?
> 
> View attachment 5597683


It's a cory in sparkle tweed leather.


----------



## Amandines

JazzyJay said:


> It's a cory in sparkle tweed leather.


Thank you! It’s on its way to me, at £70 I could not resist


----------



## piperdog

Hi all, I switched into my Mulberry bag to show respect for Queen Elizabeth. I found it at a consignment shop years ago, but know nothing about it. It's a double shoulder strap, zip-top bucket that has held up beautifully. Can someone please help me identify this bag? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## JazzyJay

piperdog said:


> Hi all, I switched into my Mulberry bag to show respect for Queen Elizabeth. I found it at a consignment shop years ago, but know nothing about it. It's a double shoulder strap, zip-top bucket that has held up beautifully. Can someone please help me identify this bag? Many thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5606445
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606446
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606447


It look like a hoxton from your photos.


----------



## piperdog

JazzyJay said:


> It look like a hoxton from your photos.


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Ok...strange request.
I got this fake briefcase for $10 just for the strap and parts...but I would be interested to know what briefcase its trying to be?
If this is not allowed please moderator remove.


----------



## CheekyMonkay

Hi everyone, this is my first post to ANY forum, so thank you for having me!
I have recently been given this Mulberry handbag, it's second hand but I have no idea of its name.
I've placed a pen on the top to give you a scale to its size.
Could you kindly help with any information? The light beige front has an embossed pattern on it. I've never seen anything like this in their repertoire before, so I would be grateful for any help please! Do let me know if you need any further information or photos in order to help. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## JazzyJay

Narnanz said:


> Ok...strange request.
> I got this fake briefcase for $10 just for the strap and parts...but I would be interested to know what briefcase its trying to be?
> If this is not allowed please moderator remove.
> 
> View attachment 5616439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616440
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616441
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616442



This isn't an authentication thread, but that briefcase isn't fake.


----------



## DorsetBelle

Please can you identify this bag, it’s a deep red (rather than the pinkish in the photos) and suede on the inside, the section inside with leather fastening is upside down when you wear the bag! Measures approx 25cm x 20cm


----------



## Narnanz

JazzyJay said:


> This isn't an authentication thread, but that briefcase isn't fake.


Oh...ummm..surprised me well and truly and J thank you.  Thank goodness I haven't done anything to it.
Would you be able to point me in the right direction so I can find out more?
I thrifted this and am unable to use the Authenticate thread


----------



## jelly-baby

Narnanz said:


> Oh...ummm..surprised me well and truly and J thank you.  Thank goodness I haven't done anything to it.
> Would you be able to point me in the right direction so I can find out more?
> I thrifted this and am unable to use the Authenticate thread


It’s very old Mulberry - definitely pre-2000s imo.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Ok...strange request.
> I got this fake briefcase for $10 just for the strap and parts...but I would be interested to know what briefcase its trying to be?
> If this is not allowed please moderator remove.
> 
> View attachment 5616439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616440
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616441
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616442





JazzyJay said:


> This isn't an authentication thread, but that briefcase isn't fake.





Narnanz said:


> Oh...ummm..surprised me well and truly and J thank you.  Thank goodness I haven't done anything to it.
> Would you be able to point me in the right direction so I can find out more?
> I thrifted this and am unable to use the Authenticate thread


Ok...I have had my briefcase authenticated and was pleased to have it given a big tick of approval....Thank you @JazzyJay   for the heads up.
I have a feeling its from the 90s and maybe called a Traditional Briefcase in Congo leather?.
Is Congo leather just the croc pattern or something to do with the style of leather?


----------



## DorsetBelle

Hello lovely people                                                                                                                             
Please can you identify this bag, it’s a deep red (rather than the pinkish in the photos) and suede on the inside, the section inside with leather fastening is upside down when you wear the bag! Measures approx 25cm x 20cm. Thank you in advanced


----------



## Pajoemccracken

Hi, 
Could the Mulberry experts help me. Is this a real mini Seaton. My aunt gave it to me. No shoulder strap. Says made in England. 
	

		
			
		

		
	














	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks.


----------



## Pajoemccracken

Pajoemccracken said:


> Hi,
> Could the Mulberry experts help me. Is this a real mini Seaton. My aunt gave it to me. No shoulder strap. Says made in England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668549
> View attachment 5668550
> View attachment 5668551
> View attachment 5668552
> View attachment 5668553
> View attachment 5668554
> View attachment 5668555
> View attachment 5668556
> View attachment 5668557
> View attachment 5668558
> View attachment 5668559
> View attachment 5668560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## JazzyJay

Pajoemccracken said:


> View attachment 5668565
> View attachment 5668566
> View attachment 5668567
> View attachment 5668568


This thread is for identification of an item when you don't know the model; there is a separate thread for authentication. However, you need to provide a working link to a listing/website and if you don't have one, you could use the services of a formal authenticator such as Authenticate4u.


----------



## LBed

Hi everyone, 
New member here, I was wondering if you could help me identify this bag I was gifted by a family friend, or even what era it is. Any info would be really helpful.
The closest I've been able to find online is this one: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...brown-leather-mulberry-handbag-27835592.shtml
But mine is quite a bit smaller so has different buckles and a removable strap but I'm thinking it could be from the same line.














Also it has a small F on the inside label, I'm sure I saw someone explain what that meant on here but can't seem to find the original post so if anyone can shed light on that too.

Thanks in advance!
Lx


----------



## walruffles

I just purchase this Alexa from fashionphile, and was wondering if anyone knows what year it is from?? Doesn’t really make a difference to me, but I’m curious!


----------



## Pinkluce

Not sure about the year but I love the colour!


----------



## User999

Happy Christmas Eve, 

Do you know what model this is, or is trying to be, please?

Thank you.


----------



## JazzyJay

User999 said:


> Happy Christmas Eve,
> 
> Do you know what model this is, or is trying to be, please?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5676775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676777


I think it might be called Bianca.


----------



## oneinamillion

Hi, please can you tell me the model of this bag. It is around 10 years old, so I can't seem to work out its model. It used to have a padlock with it but this has been lost. Also, an idea of its value would be appreciated too!


----------



## 24shaz

I think this was called a Bella hobo? Though it should have a little padlock for the sticky-out bit


----------



## oneinamillion

24shaz said:


> I think this was called a Bella hobo? Though it should have a little padlock for the sticky-out bit


Amazing, I think you are right!

Thanks


----------



## 24shaz

oneinamillion said:


> Amazing, I think you are right!
> 
> Thanks


No problem 

I‘ve just realised you‘d already mentioned the padlock in your post, think I’ve had too much Yule log today lol xx


----------



## JazzyJay

24shaz said:


> I think this was called a Bella hobo? Though it should have a little padlock for the sticky-out bit





oneinamillion said:


> Hi, please can you tell me the model of this bag. It is around 10 years old, so I can't seem to work out its model. It used to have a padlock with it but this has been lost. Also, an idea of its value would be appreciated too!
> 
> View attachment 5678231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678234



I can't tell too much from those photos but you might want to get it authenticated...


----------



## ScoutMatilda

I saw this bag on a resale platform, and would love to get it, if it’s a Mulberry. Looks vintage but I could be wrong. Could someone tell me the model name, please? Thank you very much.


----------



## LibraryMoggie

Hello!
I bought my very first Mulberry shoulder bag and since I have no idea, I was hoping you might be able to help me identify the model. I think it is an old one. Photos attached.
Many thanks!


----------



## JazzyJay

ScoutMatilda said:


> I saw this bag on a resale platform, and would love to get it, if it’s a Mulberry. Looks vintage but I could be wrong. Could someone tell me the model name, please? Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680053


It's not any model Mulberry have ever produced so I would give it a miss, if I were you!


----------



## JazzyJay

LibraryMoggie said:


> Hello!
> I bought my very first Mulberry shoulder bag and since I have no idea, I was hoping you might be able to help me identify the model. I think it is an old one. Photos attached.
> Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5680153
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680154


I don't know its name but I recall seeing them at the factory shop about 20 years ago.


----------



## ScoutMatilda

JazzyJay said:


> It's not any model Mulberry have ever produced so I would give it a miss, if I were you!


Thank you. I’ll let it go then. Happy new year!


----------

